# LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag 12/2010

*LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken​*
Nach uns vorliegenden Informationen und Dokumenten will angeblich der VDSF-Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/) das Meerforellenangeln gesetzlich stark einschränken.

Es wird wohl seitens der Verbandsführung über eine generelle Meerforellenschonzeit in einem Zeitraum von etwa Mitte September bis Mitte Dezember nachgedacht bzw. dies von der Regierung gefordert. Statt der bisherigen Regelung, nach der nur die Mitnahme der gefärbten Meerforellen verboten war. 

Was einen Großteil der Saison für die Angler natürlich dann zunichte macht.

Also eine weitere, sinnlose gesetzliche Einschränkung für Angler. Und das obwohl der Verband sonst immer öffentlich betont, gegen solche gesetzlichen Einschränkungen für Angler vorzugehen. 

Nach unseren Informationen ist dieser Beschluss nicht weiter vom Verband öffentlich gemacht worden. Viele Kreisverbände und daraus folgend auch viele Angler wissen davon nichts. Ebenso wurde auf den Seiten des Verbandes oder im Forum des Verbandes nicht über dieses Vorhaben informiert oder die Mitglieder dazu befragt (jedenfalls konnten wir dort dazu nichts finden).

Der Hintergrund dazu soll laut vorliegenden Dokumenten sein, dass es Probleme mit Stellnetzfischern im Küstenbereich und den Unterläufen der Flüsse gibt. Und dass mancher Angler gefärbte nicht von ungefärbten Fischen unterscheiden könne. 

Warum man da dann aber eine generelle Schonzeit für die Angler fordert als „Angler“verband, statt gegen Neben- und Vollerwerbsfischer vorzugehen, die ja diese Misere eigentlich verursachen, das erschliesst sich mir nicht. Denn diese „Fischer“ stellen ja ihre Netze offiziell nicht auf Meerforellen, sondern “zufällig in Gebieten mit entsprechendem Meerforellenvorkommen auf Plattfisch“...

Dass dabei gefärbte, ungefärbte, während oder außerhalb der Schonzeit als Beifang von den Fischern erbeutete Meerforellen natürlich trotzdem vermarktet werden – und sei es unter der Hand – weiss jeder, der einmal mit offenen Augen an den Küsten unterwegs ist.

Wie der Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein darauf kommt, das mit einer generellen Schonzeit bekämpfen zu können, von der am Ende nur die Angler betroffen sind, auf diese Erklärung sind wir gespannt.

Daher werden wir den Link zu diesem Artikel an den Landesverband mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme weiterleiten.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie uns zu folgendem Vorab-Artikel nähere Informationen geben könnten.
> 
> ...


Denn eigentlich können und wollen wir uns nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas tatsächlich gefordert wird.
Eine entsprechende Antwort werden wir natürlich sofort veröffentlichen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Ich weiß wohl, warum ich mich von Organisationen fernhalte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Das wird aber alle Angler betreffen, auch nichtorganisierte..

Und wer sich da "fernhält", kann auch (fast) nix dagegen unternehmen....

Und bitte vor einer kompletten Beurteilung des Vorganges auch einmal die Antwort des Verbandes abwarten.

Vielleicht wurden ja die Mitglieder bzw. Angler des Verbandes auch vorher umfassend informiert und gefragt und die wollen das tatsächlich so...

Oder vielleicht wurden ja auch die vorliegenden Dokumente von uns falsch interpretiert.

Daher ja diese Nachfrage...


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen und hoffen, dass es sich dabei um ein Mißverständnis handelt.


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Die sollten lieber mal Kontrolleure rumschicken, die die gefangenen, panierten Fische nachmessen sollen. 

Wenn man an der Küste die Augen nur halb aufhat, erlebt man da eine Menge. Braune Fische werden fix eingetütet, untermaßige Fische werden schnell weggesteckt und solche Sachen. 

Im Grunde ist eine Schonzeit nicht so abwegig, wenn man sich das Verhalten einiger Leute ansieht. Sobald der Fisch den Kopf aus dem Wasser hat, kriegt er eine rübergezogen, dann wird geguckt ib der Fisch nun braun ist oder Maß hat, ober ob es überhaupt eine Forelle ist. 

Genauso wäre ich dafür, dass das Maß für die Forelle angehoben wird. Wenn man bedenkt wie groß die Fische werden können und was an einer 40er Forelle dran ist, kann das Maß ruhig auf 50 gehoben werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Das Problem ist dann wieder einmal, das  ALLE Angler in Haftung genommen werden, was ein paar verbrechen und das eigerntliche Problem sind auf grund der Masse immer noch die Stellnetzfischer (gerade auch die unkontrollierten Nebenerwerbsfischer)..
Da stünde es in meinen Augen einem "Angler"verband besser an, etwas gegen diese Art der Fischerei zu unternehmen.

Und die Angler umfassend informiert wie man gefärbte von ungefärbten unterscheidet und dafür sorgt, dass schwarze Schafe unter den Anglern aussortiert werden, damit nicht ALLE Angler unter sowas leiden müssen.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

@ Chrizzi
Genau !!!
Da wird man wie ein Ausserirdischer angeschaut wenn man eine Untermassige zurücksetzt.

Was soll auch die Aufregung, wir hatten schon eine generelle Mefo-schonzeit an der Küste gehabt, erst später kam dieses schwammige Gesetz.


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Angler umfassend informiert wie man gefärbte von ungefärbten unterscheidet und dafür sorgt, dass schawarze Schafe unter den Anglern aussortiert werden, damit nicht ALLE Angler unter sowas leiden müssen.



Es ist ein Unterschied, ob jemand eine leicht gefärbte Forelle entimmt, weil er nicht erkennt, dass sie braun ist, oder ob jemand eine Forelle entnimmt, die braun wie ein Haufen Erde ist und bei der Landung sobald sie den Kopf aus den Wasser hat eine draufbekommt. 

Man wird nie alle belehren können und somit auch nie alle schwarzen Schafe "aussortieren". Klingt traurig, aber man muss ja bei der Realität bleiben. 

Mehr Kontrollen wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber welche Kontrolleure ziehen sich eine Wathose an und stiefeln die Küste entlang, das wird mehr als nur anstrengend. 


Aber unterm Strich ist die Idee mit der Schonzeit gut. Es werden die doch mehrheitlich kleinen (oft auch braunen) Forellen geschont. Ich habe nix davon wenn ich bis Weihnachten überwiegend (eigentdlich nur) 30 - 40er Fisch in braun fange. Sowas macht man vielleicht einmal im November, weil man meint, muss mal wieder auf Forelle los, dann hat man die Schnauze voll und lässt es. Die Chancen kleine braune zu erwischen sind halt deutlich größer als einen großen blanken Überspringer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Sinn oder Unsinn sowie praktische Ausgestaltung ist ja nur die eine Seite der Geschichte, über die man mit vielen Argumenten für oder wider diskutieren kann.

Die Fragen, die sich hier aber zuerst einmal stellen:
1.:
Was genau plant der Verband, was hat er beim Gesetzgeber schon eingebracht?

2.:
War das eine Entscheidung von oben, oder wurde Mitglieder (Vereine) und deren Angler in die Entscheidung mit einbezogen?

3.:
Welche anderen Möglichkeiten der Alternativen wurden erwogen, um neue gesetzliche Restriktionen gegen Angler zu verhindern?


Klar sein muss man sich ja darüber, dass dann zukünftig nicht mehr auf Mefo während der Schonzeit geblinkert wird, sondern auf Dorsch. Auch von denen, die eine Schonzeit fordern, würde ich mal annehmen..

Und dann die als Beifang erbeutete Mefo bei einigen Anglern genauso in der Tüte landet wie bisher...

4.:
Was also soll das wirklich bringen, solange die Berufsfischerei die eigentlichen Verursacher zu geringer Rückwanderquoten sind?
Dahelfen keine Gesetze, an die sich niemand hält  und die alles nur komplizieren, da helfen NUR! vernünftige Kontrollen - bei Anglern wie bei Fischern.


5.:
Und warum muss das wieder auf dem Rücken der Angler ausgetragen werden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

für was soll das gut sein ?
entweder generelle Schonzeit für Alle geltend oder keine. Stellnetzfischerei gehört zu dieser Zeit dann auch untersagt (zumindest im küstennahen Bereich).


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> für was soll das gut sein ?
> entweder generelle Schonzeit für Alle geltend oder keine. Stellnetzfischerei gehört zu dieser Zeit dann auch untersagt (zumindest im küstennahen Bereich).




Das wäre richtig und dann müssten und könnten wir Angler uns dem sicher, wenn auch zähneknirschend, beugen.

So werden wir zum wirkungslosen Bauernopfer des Artenschutzes.

Wenn das alles wirklich so ist, wie es den Anschein hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Nochmal: 
Es geht darum, warum ein "Angler"verband den Anglern das Angeln gesetzlich schwerer machen will.

Und das ohne Not, aus eigenem Antrieb!

Denkt man über das Ziel nach (Schutz von Meerforellen), könnte der Verband als nächstes darauf kommen, das Angeln insgesamt während der geplanten Zeit zu verbieten. Denn Mefos können genauso beim Dorschblinkern gefangen werden, beim Brandungsangeln, beim pilken...

Und die man so fangen kann, muss man dann genauso vor den Anglern schützen, denn das ist jawohl der Ursprungsgedanke, der hinter sowas steckt:
Mefos vor Anglern zu schützen....

Daher ist der Ansatz weiterer gesetzlicher Restriktionen gegen Angler der falsche.

Wenn man als Verband etwas tun will, soll man sich um die Ausbildung seiner Angler kümmern, damit die die Unterschiede gefärbt/ungefärbt sicherer erkennen können, darum, dass mehr und besser kontrolliert wird (Angler wie Fischer) und dass diese unsägliche Stellnetzfischerei in Mefogebieten verboten wird.

*DAS* wäre Politik, die eines "Angler"verbandes würdig wäre..

Aber wie gesagt, warten wir das mal ab, bis die Antwort da ist.

Vielleicht haben wir das falsch verstanden, vielleicht haben ja auch die Angler in den Mitgliedsverbänden/vereinen das wirklich so gewollt und dem allem so zugestimmt.

Und damit würden sie ja auch satzungsgemäß handeln.
Denn laut Satzung ist das "vornehmste Anliegen" des Verbandes nicht die Förderung des Angelns oder der Angler.
Sondern (Zitat aus der Satzung):


> Der Landesverband ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluß von organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern im Lande Schleswig-
> Holstein.
> *Sein vornehmstes Anliegen *ist die nachhaltige Sicherung der gesamten Natur in ihrer Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit, der Leistungsfähigkeit der Naturhaushalte, der
> Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und damit auch für die Volksgesundheit


Da kommen Angler nur vor als diejenigen, die da organisiert sind.


----------



## OssiHWI (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Moin Leute,

Ich für meinen Teil habe nichts gegen eine generelle Schonzeit für Mefos. Da ich aus MV bin, bin ich diese ja auch gewöhnt. Viel wichtiger wäre es, den Fischern und Nebenerwerbsfischern einen Mindestabstand zur Küste auf`s Auge zu drücken. Ich hab schon Tage erlebt, da waren die Netze nicht mal 100 m von der Küste weg. Und wenn man dann im Wasser steht und sich die Pest ärgert, weil mal wieder keine Mefo an den Blinker oder die Fliege gegangen ist, ist es schon zum :vwenn einem der Fischer vor der Nase langfährt und seine vollen Netze einholt. Schade, dass ich in dem Moment kein Fernglas zur hand hatte. Aber es war ne Menge im Netz. Und in meinen Augen ist der Teil an braunen Mefos der von den schwarzen Schafen abgeknüppelt wird verschwindend gering im Gegensatz zu den braunen Mefos die in den Netzen landen. Leider wird sich wohl kein Fischer verbieten lassen in der Zeit von September bis Dezember Netze zustellen. Also weg mit den Dingern von der Küste. Ich wäre persönlich für *500 - 1000m.* 

Dann wird es sowas wie den Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Aausflug wohl in Zukunft auch nicht mehr geben....Schade Schade....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



> Und in meinen Augen ist der Teil an braunen Mefos der von den schwarzen Schafen abgeknüppelt wird verschwindend gering im Gegensatz zu den braunen Mefos die in den Netzen landen. Leider wird sich wohl kein Fischer verbieten lassen in der Zeit von September bis Dezember Netze zustellen. Also weg mit den Dingern von der Küste. Ich wäre persönlich für 500 - 1000m.


Das wird wohl jeder Angler so sehen, der an der Küste unterwegs ist.

Und wieder stellt sich die Frage, warum ein "Angler"verband gegen Angler Restriktionen durchsetzen wil, statt gegen die wirklichen Ursachen zu kämpfenl?


----------



## Vollborn (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Es ist schon ein bemerkenswerter journalistischer Ansatz, ein Gerücht zu verbreiten, eine Diskussion in Gang zu setzen und anschließend den betroffenen Verband zu fragen, ob das alles überhaupt wahr ist. Früher sind wir mal kameradschaftlicher miteinander umgegangen.

Zur Sache:

Es gibt keinen derartigen Beschluß innerhalb irgendwelcher Gremien des LSFV Schleswig-Holstein! Es wurde dazu überhaupt gar nichts entschieden!

Es gibt derzeit keine entsprechende Forderung des LSFV an die Politik oder Verwaltung!

Es gibt nur bei Einzelnen diesen Gedanken, der auf einer Informationsveranstaltung mit Personen, die sich damit auskennen, ergebnisOFFEN diskutiert wird.

Der LSFV Schleswig-Holstein hat sich IMMER an den Interessen der Mehrheit der Mitglieder orientiert. Wir setzen uns gegen unsinnige Einschränkungen ein. Davon gab und gibt es viel zu viele. Eine Behauptung, der LSFV würde gegen Angler handeln, wäre geradezu verleumderisch.

Mehr gibt es zum Sachstand nicht zu sagen. Daher werde ich die weitere Diskussion nicht verfolgen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Thomas, warum wirfst Du hier wieder mal unausgegorenen Quark zur Diskussion?
Du schreibst selbst, daß es u.U. sogar sein kann, das Ihr was falsch interpretiert...

Mit Verlaub, das ist unterstes BILD-Zeitungs Niveau...

Kann man mit solchen Veröffentlichungen nicht warten, bis etwas wirklich handfest ist?

Das hier ist eine Vorverurteilung, für mich unterste Schublade einer Berichterstattung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

@Ralle,
bin da völlig Deiner Meinung.
Ok, ich bin ein Ökoheini, natürlich liegt mir der Bestandsschutz einzelner Arten am Herzen. Jedoch muss es dann auch schlüssig sein. 
Ob verbrannt oder kalt gemacht, das ist nur ein Temperaturunterschied.
Oder anders, dem Meerforellenbestand ist es völlig unerheblich, ob Angler oder Netzfischer ihn dezimieren. Hinzu kommt dass der heutige Bestand an Meerforellen größtenteils den Anglern zu verdanken ist.
Wer sät darf auch ernten !!
Armes Deutschland !! Sesselfurzer wo man hinschaut, Nestbeschmutzer als Verbandsfunktionäre.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Nur mal zur Aufklärung für einen Binnenländer:

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo an den deutschen Küsten die Regelung wie in Dänemark, die in einem klar abgegrenzten Bereich rund um Flussmündungen jegliche Fischerei grundsätzlich verbietet?
(Und wenn nein, warum nicht?)


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Aufklärung für einen Binnenländer:
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo an den deutschen Küsten die Regelung wie in Dänemark, die in einem klar abgegrenzten Bereich rund um Flussmündungen jegliche Fischerei grundsätzlich verbietet?
> (Und wenn nein, warum nicht?)



Gibts meines Wissens nicht, jedenfalls nicht auf "meiner Scholle" hier 

Warum nicht? Da muß ich passen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Thomas, warum wirfst Du hier wieder mal unausgegorenen Quark zur Diskussion?
> Du schreibst selbst, daß es u.U. sogar sein kann, das Ihr was falsch interpretiert...
> 
> Mit Verlaub, das ist unterstes BILD-Zeitungs Niveau...
> ...


 
sorry, wenn es handfest ist, dann ist es mal wieder zu spät|kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> für was soll das gut sein ?
> entweder generelle Schonzeit für Alle geltend oder keine. Stellnetzfischerei gehört zu dieser Zeit dann auch untersagt (zumindest im küstennahen Bereich).


 
Stellnetze müssen in der Ostsee in SH mindestens 200 (oder waren es 400?) Meter vom Ufer entfernt sein. Ausnahmen gibt es, oft sind das dann "Forschungsnetze", die näher gestellt werden dürfen... ich habe auch schon selber gesehen wie Biologen aufn Kutter jeden Fisch vermessen haben (egal ob zu lütt oder größer).

Und ehrlich gesagt wäre es mir egal wenn mir die Meerforelle komplett gesperrt wird durch die Schonzeit. Dann gehe ich halt auf Dorsch, ganz einfach.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sorry, wenn es handfest ist, dann ist es mal wieder zu spät|kopfkrat



Nicht aufgepaßt?
Es wäre sowieso zu spät gewesen...

Davon abgesehen hat Robert Vollborn soeben verneint und seine Bemerkung mit der Kameradschaftlichkeit kann ich nur unterstreichen obwohl ich keinem Verband angehöre.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Also ich halte das, gerade bezogen auf MeFo für eine sinnvolle Sache, die uns Angler nicht allzu sehr einschränkt, gleichmäßig alle Gruppen betrifft (auch Berufsfischer) und den steigbereiten MeFos ein Refugium bietet.
In Dänemark hat es sich ja auch bewährt und der Bestand wird dort seit Jahren gesteigert, wenn ich mit meinen rudimentären Dänischkenntnissen das neulich richtig gelesen habe.


Das bezog sich jetzt auf die Schonregion rund um Flussmündungen!!!
(Mann, was seid ihr alle schnell :m)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Ich habe hier Briefe zum Thema vorliegen, die eine deutlich andere Sprache sprechen. 
Und so etwas muss dann an die Öffentlichkeit.
Natürlich mit der Möglichkeit, dass sich der Verband dazu äußert.

Und die eigentlichen Fragen bleiben:
Die Fragen, die sich hier aber zuerst einmal stellen:
1.:
Was genau plant der Verband, was hat er beim Gesetzgeber schon eingebracht?

2.:
War das eine Entscheidung von oben, oder wurde Mitglieder (Vereine) und deren Angler in die Entscheidung mit einbezogen?

3.:
Welche anderen Möglichkeiten der Alternativen wurden erwogen, um neue gesetzliche Restriktionen gegen Angler zu verhindern?


Klar sein muss man sich ja darüber, dass dann zukünftig nicht mehr auf Mefo während der Schonzeit geblinkert wird, sondern auf Dorsch. Auch von denen, die eine Schonzeit fordern, würde ich mal annehmen..

Und dann die als Beifang erbeutete Mefo bei einigen Anglern genauso in der Tüte landet wie bisher...

4.:
Was also soll das wirklich bringen, solange die Berufsfischerei die eigentlichen Verursacher zu geringer Rückwanderquoten sind?
Dahelfen keine Gesetze, an die sich niemand hält und die alles nur komplizieren, da helfen NUR! vernünftige Kontrollen - bei Anglern wie bei Fischern.


5.:
Und warum muss das wieder auf dem Rücken der Angler ausgetragen werden?


----------



## Sleepwalker (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Moinsen

Einerseits bin ich absolut dafür eine generelle Schonzeit für Meerforellen einzuführen andererseits muss dies aber nicht nur für die Anglerschaft sonder auch für die Fi..... gelten.
Ob und wie dieses umgesetzt werden kann muss man abwarten.
Wie schon in einigen Beiträgen erwähnt ist das ganze ja nicht neu denn der Vorreiter hierfür ist Mecklenburg Vorpommern und dort wird es auch knall Hart durchgezogen.
Sollte hier jemand erwischt werden, der dieser Fischerei nachgeht bzw. Mefo's mitnimmt, muss dieser mit nicht geringen Strafen rechnen. Und hier sei erwähnt die Wasserschutzpolizei in Meck Pomm kontrolliert in der Zeit regelmäßig die Angler. Wobei, wie auch schon erwähnt, gibt es hier auch die Probleme mit den sch... Fi......
Und hinzu kommt das es in Meck-Pomm noch nicht einmal die Regelung der 200 m Grenze von der Küstenlinie gibt. Daher können die Fi..... ihre Netze so dicht unter Land stellen das es auch wirklich keine Mefo mehr schafft zu entwischen.
Nur zur Info, habe mich diesbezüglich mal mit der WSP in Sassnitz unterhalten hier kam die Aussage, dass sie keine handhabe gegen die Fi..... haben solange die keine andere Person in Gefahr bringen bzw. Schiffe / Boote in Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit beeinträchtigen. Fazit der WSP ist dies auch ein Dorn im Auge.
Um einmal auf die Informationspolitik zu kommen, ist jeder selbst verpflichtet sich über Neuerungen zu informieren. Denn Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht. Und da der Großteil der Anglerschaft sicherlich gut organisiert ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie regelmäßig an ihren Verbandsversammlungen teilnehmen und hier über die Neuerrungen informiert werden.
Um dann nochmal auf die gefärbten Fische zu kommen, es gibt doch leider zu viele Angler die es mit der momentanen Regelung in SH nicht ganz so erst nehmen. Und da diese Regelung meines Erachtens nach recht schlüpfrig ist kann ich die neue Regelung nur begrüßen.

Schöne Grüße

Jens


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier Briefe zum Thema vorliegen, die eine deutlich andere Sprache sprechen.
> Und so etwas muss dann an die Öffentlichkeit.
> Natürlich mit der Möglichkeit, dass sich der Verband dazu äußert.
> 
> ...



Die Fragen sind ALLE beantwortet Thomas!


----------



## MefoProf (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Moin,


Eine Schonzeit bringt meiner Ansicht nach in Bezug auf den Artenschutz so oder so nix, da dies der völlig falsche Ansatzpunkt ist. 

Die Reproduktion der Meerforellen wird in allererster Linie durch die Umweltbedingungen in den Laichgebieten terminiert und da krankt es leider überall noch gewaltig. 

Die Flüsse und Auen sind verbaut, begradigt, versandet und es fehlt an geeigneten Laichplätzen. Wer bessere Lebensbedingungen für Meerforellen (andere Arten profitieren natürlich auch davon) schaffen möchte, muß an den oben angeführten Punkten ansetzen. 

Kurz und knapp gesagt bringt es einfach nichts die Braunen zu schützen, solange sie nicht aufsteigen und ablaichen können.

Dieses wäre eigenlich ein optimales Einsatzgebiet für einen Verband, da solche Maßnahmen in aller Regel viel Verhandlungsgeschick, Überzeugungsarbeit, Aufklärung, Koordination usw  erfordern. 

Generell  ist es natürlich ein absolutes Unding, wenn sich ein *Angler*verband für Aktionen einsetzt, die das *Angeln verbieten*. 
Sollte dieser Vorschlag wirklich vom Verband kommen, wäre dieses ein Armutszeugnis ohne Gleichen, das dazu noch jeglichen Sachverstand vermissen läßt. 

Dabei ist noch nicht einnmal der Aspekt berücksichtigt worden, dass ein generelle Schonzeit auch erhebliche ökonomische Nachteile für das Land Schleswig-Holstein hätte.

#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also ich halte das, gerade bezogen auf MeFo für eine sinnvolle Sache, die uns Angler nicht allzu sehr einschränkt, gleichmäßig alle Gruppen betrifft (auch Berufsfischer) und den steigbereiten MeFos ein Refugium bietet.
> In Dänemark hat es sich ja auch bewährt und der Bestand wird dort seit Jahren gesteigert, wenn ich mit meinen rudimentären Dänischkenntnissen das neulich richtig gelesen habe.
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sich in Deutschland dafür keiner einsetzt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Wünschenswert fände ich eine solche Regelung allemal.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Nicht aufgepaßt?
> Es wäre sowieso zu spät gewesen...
> 
> Davon abgesehen hat Robert Vollborn soeben verneint und seine Bemerkung mit der Kameradschaftlichkeit kann ich nur unterstreichen obwohl ich keinem Verband angehöre.


 
Falsch, er hat verjaint
er sagte klar und deutlich, dass dieses Thema Verbandsintern diskutiert wird.
Zu gutem Jornalismus gehört eben dazu, frühzeitig aufzudecken und nicht erst wenn was handfest sprich zu spät ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Oh Mann...

Irgendwelche zugespielten Gerüchte zu veröffentlichen zeugt eben nicht von guten Journalismus.

Robert Vollborn hat lediglich gesagt, das sowas angesprochen wurde, in Verbandssitzungen kann jeder sowas ansprechen und dann gehört es sich auch, daß man darüber diskutiert.

Aber ich habe wenig Hoffnung, daß diese Meinung Gehör findet...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar sein muss man sich ja darüber, dass dann zukünftig nicht mehr auf Mefo während der Schonzeit geblinkert wird, sondern auf Dorsch. Auch von denen, die eine Schonzeit fordern, würde ich mal annehmen..
> 
> Und dann die als Beifang erbeutete Mefo bei einigen Anglern genauso in der Tüte landet wie bisher...


 

Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer... und ein Angelverbot an der gesammten Ostsee kann es nicht geben. Leute die ne 35er Mefo mitnehmen, würden wohl auch nen 30er Dorsch mitnehmen. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Wie gesagt, mir liegen Dokumente vor, in denen das anders aussieht und ich sehe die Frage auch nicht als grundsätzlich beantwortet an.

*Wenn jedoch hier vom Verband öffenlich klargestellt wird, dass er solche Maßnahmen nicht will, bzw. zumindest ergebnisoffen diskutieren will, ist es doch schon gut!!!*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3154106&postcount=16

Und wir werden das natürlich begleiten und berichten. 

Und gut, dass man bei sowas rechtzeitig öffentlich nachfragt. Vor allem wenn laut Dokumenten (siehe unten) da eigentlich anderes rauszulesen ist.

Wie gesagt, kann man falsch verstehen, deswegen auch ja gleich unsere Nachfrage - und wie immer bei uns natürlich öffentlich.

Was mich wundert ist allerdings, dass behauptet wurde (auch in den Schreiben) dass die Angler des Verbandes über diese Diskussion informiert wären.

Ich habe heute morgen schon einiges an Anrufen und Mails bekommen von Anglern des Landesverbandes SH (auch Kreisverbandsfunktionäre), die nichts von solchen Überlegungen  oder Diskussionen wussten.

Zitat azu aus den uns vorliegenden Dokumenten von Verbandsseite:


> Im Zuge der lange geplanten und immer wieder verschobenen Novellierung des Landesfischereigesetzes werden auch die Interessenverbände angehört. Der LSFV wiederum befragte dazu mehrfach seine Kreisverbände. Von dort kommende Wünsche wurden besprochen
> und in unsere Vorschlagsliste eingearbeitet.





> Da die bestehende Regelung versagt, wäre eine generelle Schonzeit eine Möglichkeit. *Unter anderem dieser Vorschlag wurde eingearbeitet in die Wunschliste zur späteren Novellierung *der KüFO und wiederum wurde den Mitgliedern des Verbandsausschusses das Paket mit Bitte um Kommentierung zugesandt.
> Auch auf unseren Verbandsausschusssitzungen und Jahreshauptversammlungen wurden diese Punkte vorgestellt. Eine Nichteinbeziehung der Mitgliederschaft sollte man dem LSFV nicht vorwerfen.



Dass man da als Verband nicht nur seine Verbandsgliederungen informieren sollte, sondern in solch wichtigen und grundsätzlichen Fragen auch die Möglichkeiten nutzen, per ja vorhandenem Verbandsforum seine Angler zu informieren und zu fragen, wäre da sicherlich zielführend. 

Auch um die Meinung der die Vereine und letztlich auch den Verband tragenden organiserten Angler zu erhalten..

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass davon ALLE Angler - organisiert oder nicht - betroffen wären..

Statt dass die wirklichen Ursachen bekämpft werden..


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Eine Schonzeit bringt meiner Ansicht nach in Bezug auf den Artenschutz so oder so nix, da dies der völlig falsche Ansatzpunkt ist.
> ...




Sorry, aber das sehe ich ganz anders.

Völlig falsch wäre es in meinen Augen, nichts zu tun und nur abzuwarten, bis andere etwas tun. Hier geht es um den Schutz der Meerforelle. Der Küstenbereich ist sicherlich nur ein Teil der Habitate, die eine Meerforelle für gewöhnlich in ihrem Leben bevorzugt.

Natürlich ist es ein elementar wichtiger Baustein, dass die Laichhabitate und der ungehinderte Zugang dahin, im Sinne der erfolgreichen natürlichen Produktion der Meerforelle, sicher gestellt wird. Auch daran arbeiten viele Angler mit. Diesbezüglich ist einiges passiert, aber es reicht bei weitem noch nicht aus.

Was die Netzfischerei in der Ostsee auf Meerforelle angeht, und gemeint ist hier der erwähnte Zeitraum, so sind wir uns doch wohl alle einig, daß das einer strikten Reformierung bedarf. Und zwar zu Schutze der Meerforellen.

Leider klappt es hier in M-V ja nicht. Es ist einfach nicht hinzubekommen.

Dennoch bin ich ein Beführworter der Regelung hier in M-V. Auch wenn wir dadurch die eine oder andere Meerforelle weniger fangen. Und das Mindestmaß von 45 cm hier in M-V ist nun wirklich nicht zu hoch.

Wichtig ist es wirklich, die Entwicklung der Diskussionen im LAV S-H im Auge zu behalten.

Nochmal:

Ich bin dafür, dass ALLE ertwas tun.

TL
Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



> Was die Netzfischerei in der Ostsee auf Meerforelle angeht, und gemeint ist hier der erwähnte Zeitraum, so sind wir uns doch wohl alle einig, daß das einer strikten Reformierung bedarf. Und zwar zu Schutze der Meerforellen.
> 
> Leider klappt es hier in M-V ja nicht. Es ist einfach nicht hinzubekommen.


Und weil man die Berufs/Nebenerwerbsfischer nicht kontrollieren kann oder will, sollen dann die Angler drunter leiden? 

Und das eingebracht von einem "Angler"verband?

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt:



> 3.:
> Welche anderen Möglichkeiten der Alternativen wurden erwogen, um neue gesetzliche Restriktionen gegen Angler zu verhindern?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und weil man die Berufs/Nebenerwerbsfischer nicht kontrollieren kann oder will, sollen dann die Angler drunter leiden?


 
Das meinst du. Kontrolliert wird zumindestens hier auf der Insel ziemlich oft. Nicht vom Ufer die Spinnfischer, aber alles was mit einem Boot unterwegs ist wird irgendwann "untersucht". Ich kanns bestätigen letztes Jahr wurde ich 13 mal, dieses Jahr 8 mal vom aufn Boot kontrolliert, 4 mal wurden Fische nachgemessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Das ist doch prima, wenn zumindest schon mal die Angler kontrolliert werden!

Ich meinte aber, dass vor allem mal die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer, die ja den größten Schaden verursachen (eine gefärbte oder untermaßige Mefo aus einem Netz kann man eben nicht wie beim Angeln zurücksetzen), mehr kontrolliert gehören.

Statt dass ein "Angler"verband dann Angler weiteren gesetzlichen Restriktionen aussetzen will...

Dafür sollte ein "Angler"verband kämpfen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das meinst du. Kontrolliert wird zumindestens hier auf der Insel ziemlich oft. Nicht vom Ufer die Spinnfischer, aber alles was mit einem Boot unterwegs ist wird irgendwann "untersucht". Ich kanns bestätigen letztes Jahr wurde ich 13 mal, dieses Jahr 8 mal vom aufn Boot kontrolliert, 4 mal wurden Fische nachgemessen.



Jo, unsere WaPo ist da sehr aktiv und das ist gut so.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und weil man die Berufs/Nebenerwerbsfischer nicht kontrollieren kann oder will, sollen dann die Angler drunter leiden?
> 
> Und das eingebracht von einem "Angler"verband?



Ja, weil man auch als Angler Verantwortung trägt und irgendeiner sollte mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen!

Das die "Vorangeherei", sobald eigene Interessen betroffen sind, gerne mal hintenangestellt wird ist ja hingänglich bekannt.


Aber nochmal grundsätzlich:

Man hätte auch vor erstellung dieses Themas beim Verband nachfragen können und dann entsprechend einen Thread erstellen können.
Das wäre einfach nur höflich gewesen, so ist wieder Porzellan zerschlagen worden, schade denn GEMEINSAM ist meist mehr zu bewegen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist doch prima, wenn zumindest schon mal die Angler kontrolliert werden!
> 
> Ich meinte aber, dass vor allem mal die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer, die ja den größten Schaden verursachen (eine gefärbte oder untermaßige Meo aus einem Netz kann man eben nicht wie beim Angeln zurücksetzen), mehr kontrolliert gehören.
> 
> ...




Die Fischer werden hier kontrolliert Thomas, vielleicht glaubst Du das einfach mal uns Einheimischen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Ach ja, man hätte, wenn man schon allen vorgreift, den Threadtitel auch als Frage formulieren können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



			
				Steffen23769 schrieb:
			
		

> Man hätte auch vor erstellung dieses Themas beim Verband nachfragen können und dann entsprechend einen Thread erstellen können.



Wenn solche Fragen aufkommen, machen wir sowas eben immer öffentlich.

Zu lange haben zu viele Verbände solche Dinge im Hinterzimmer ausbaldowert, und die Angler hatten nachher wieder das nachsehen.

Zumal uns auch Dokumente aus dem Parlament in SH vorliegen, aus denen hervorgeht dass der Verband vom Gesetzgeber gewollte Erleichterungen für Angler nicht nur ablehnt, sondern bekämpft.

Das sind wir gerade am durchackern, auch dazu werden Fragen kommen..



			
				Steffen23769 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fischer werden hier kontrolliert Thomas, vielleicht glaubst Du das einfach mal uns Einheimischen.


Gerne. 

Aber ich hab mich da auf das Posting vom mefohunter84 aus M-V bezogen, wenngleich ich persönlich da auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen keine großen Unterschiede zu S-H sehe:


> Was die Netzfischerei in der Ostsee auf Meerforelle angeht, und gemeint ist hier der erwähnte Zeitraum, so sind wir uns doch wohl alle einig, daß das einer strikten Reformierung bedarf. Und zwar zu Schutze der Meerforellen.
> 
> Leider klappt es hier in M-V ja nicht. Es ist einfach nicht hinzubekommen.



Und ich persönlich habe auch in Ostholstein schon viele kleine oder auch große farbige und blanke "Ostseelachse" bei Fischern zum Verkauf gesehen - zumindest von daher scheinen dann die Kontrollen nicht zu greifen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Angler werden kontrolliert, Fischer werden kontrolliert.

Dann begehen die Angler wesentlich mehr Verstöße und werden eingeschränkt, die Fischer aber halten sich überwiegend an die Vorschriften und dürfen weitermachen. 

Oder beide halten sich nicht dran, dann muss zum Wohle der Art beides eingeschränkt werden. 

Wir Angler sind oft genug mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen oder vorangegangen worden, hat bloß nie einer nachgezogen.
Unsere guten Beispiele scheinen nicht zu fruchten. 
Und so stehen wir dann mit bedepperter Mine am Ufer und schauen zu wie die übrigen sich die Taschen vollmachen und/oder ihren Spass haben.

Hat aber wenigstens den Effekt, dass sich immer mehr Angler vom Gewässer zurückziehen müssen und andere bei ihrem Tun nicht mehr beobachtet werden.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist doch prima, wenn zumindest schon mal die Angler kontrolliert werden!
> 
> Ich meinte aber, dass vor allem mal die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer, die ja den größten Schaden verursachen (eine gefärbte oder untermaßige Mefo aus einem Netz kann man eben nicht wie beim Angeln zurücksetzen), mehr kontrolliert gehören.


 

Damit keine kleinen Fische ins Netz schwimmen kann man einfach fordern eine größere Mindestmaschengröße zu fordern. Denn so doof wie es klingt: Ein kleiner Fisch schwimmt durch große Maschen einfach durch. Dagegen verfängt sich ein großer Fisch in sehr kleinen Maschen nicht so gut und leicht, da er mit dem Kopf dann nicht wirklich in die Maschen passt.
 Und doch, man kann einen Fisch der im Netz hing zurücksetzen, doch es kommt drauf an wie und wie lange er drin steckt. Wenn sich der Fisch wie ne Presswurst halb durch ne Masche durchgestreckt hat, wird er wohl kaum überlegen. Hat er sich mit den Flossen, oder nur am Kopf verfangen, gibs ne Chance.

Und den größten Schaden machen nicht unbedingt die Berufs und Nebenerwerbsfischer, sondern Schwarzfischer und Idioten die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, womit ich nicht nur solche meine, die kleine und bunte Fische mitnehmen, sondern welche die sich nicht an die 200 Meter Regel halten, Quoten rücksichtslos überschreiten und sich nicht an Schonzeiten und Fangverbote halten. Solche werden dann auch mal erwischt und das mehr als nur einmal, den ist's aber ziemlich egal und machen so weiter.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## MefoProf (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sehe ich ganz anders.
> 
> Völlig falsch wäre es in meinen Augen, nichts zu tun und nur abzuwarten, bis andere etwas tun. Hier geht es um den Schutz der Meerforelle. Der Küstenbereich ist sicherlich nur ein Teil der Habitate, die eine Meerforelle für gewöhnlich in ihrem Leben bevorzugt.
> 
> ...




*Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass man nichts tun sollte. Hier werden die  Mündungsgebiete auch mit Netzen dichtgestellt (außerhalb der 500 m Zone,  aber auch immer wieder innerhalb dieser Zone und es werden häufig  leider sogar ganze Flußläufe mit Netzen versperrt). Trotzdem schaffen es  immer noch genug Fische aufzusteigen und diese produzieren mehr  Nachwuchs, als die Auen in ihrem jetzigen Zustand beherbergen können.  Daher nützt es meiner Ansicht nach eben nichts, wenn man Fische schützt,  die sich so oder so nicht fortpflanzen können.* 

*Dieses wäre meiner Ansicht nach also der erste Schritt der gemacht werden müßte. Danach kan man sich dann auf das Problem der Netzfischerei, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc stürzen. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen aus unzähligen Bestandsanlysen, Elektrofischen und Renaturierungsprojekten  die ich hier auf Fünen zusammen mit Biologen und Forschern durchgeführt habe*.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



			
				FehmarnAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Und den größten Schaden machen nicht unbedingt die Berufs und Nebenerwerbsfischer, sondern Schwarzfischer und Idioten die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, womit ich nicht nur solche meine, die kleine und bunte Fische mitnehmen, sondern welche die sich nicht an die 200 Meter Regel halten, Quoten rücksichtslos überschreiten und sich nicht an Schonzeiten und Fangverbote halten. Solche werden dann auch mal erwischt und das mehr als nur einmal, den ist's aber ziemlich egal und machen so weiter.


Steffen schreibt doch, es wird bei euch so gut kontrolliert?
Da düfte das doch dann nicht vorkommen?



			
				FehmarnAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich der Fisch wie ne Presswurst halb durch ne Masche durchgestreckt hat, wird er wohl kaum überlegen. Hat er sich mit den Flossen, oder nur am Kopf verfangen, gibs ne Chance.


Eine im Wasser vom Angler abgehakte Mefo hat in meinen Augen aber da bessere Chancen als alle im Netz gefangenen Fische - vor allem wenn die dann noch tagelang stehen auf Grund der Wetterverhältnisse...

Und dem Verband gehts ja wohl vor allem um die gefärbten Fische (egal wecher Größe), wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe..



			
				MefoProf schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses wäre meiner Ansicht nach also der erste Schritt der gemacht werden müßte. Danach kan man sich dann auf das Problem der Netzfischerei, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc stürzen. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen aus unzähligen Bestandsanlysen, Elektrofischen und Renaturierungsprojekten die ich hier auf Fünen zusammen mit Biologen und Forschern durchgeführt habe.


Was wäre der erste Schritt, den Du meinst?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unsere guten Beispiele scheinen nicht zu fruchten.
> Und so stehen wir dann mit bedepperter Mine am Ufer und schauen zu wie die übrigen sich die Taschen vollmachen und/oder ihren Spass haben.


 
Ha, das denkst du. Fischerei ist schon lange kein lohnender Beruf mehr. Außerhalb der Touristenzeit, also wo keine Fische "am Steg" verkauft werden muss der Fisch an die Genossenschaften abgegeben werden. Und wenn ich da höre, das man für einen Dorsch zwischen 20 und 60 Cent bekommt. . .#d Man muss nur mal gucken, überall findest du Fischer die aufgeben und alles verramschen.

Bevor fragen und Vorurteile kommen: Wohntechnisch kenne ich einige Fischer und war auch schon mehr als nur einmal aufn Kutter unterwegs. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Wenn man denen, bei denen man etwas erreichen will direkt die Keule ins Gesicht schwenkt, erreicht man nichts oder genau das Gegenteil von dem was man erreichen will...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



> Fischerei ist schon lange kein lohnender Beruf mehr.


Dafür gibts dann aber zu viele "Nebenerwerbsfischer", die auf Grund geringerer Kosten gerade mit Stellnetzen im Uferbereich unter den Mefos wildern, kaum oder nicht richtig kontrolliert werden und nachher massenweise die Mefos - auch unter der Hand, wie jeder weiss, der schon mal an der Ostsee unterwegs war - verkauft werden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



> Wenn man denen, bei denen man etwas erreichen will direkt die Keule ins Gesicht schwenkt, erreicht man nichts oder genau das Gegenteil von dem was man erreichen will...


Daher informieren und fragen wir öffentlich, dass sich die Angler dagegen wehren können und für eine andere Politik sorgen, wenn sie das wollen.

Denn zu lange wurde sowas immer ohne Beteiligung der Angler ausgemacht....

Gott sei Dank gibt es in der heutigen Zeit eben die Möglichkeit, da schnell zu informieren, bevor wieder mal alles zu spät ist.

Ich verweise dsa auch gerne nochmal auf das folgende Posting, in dem ja von Verbandsseite das zumindest schon mal eingeschränkt wurde, auch wenn wir das aus den vorliegenden Dokumenten anders verstanden haben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3154142&postcount=33



Und wie oben auch schon geschrieben:


> Zumal uns auch Dokumente aus dem Parlament in SH vorliegen, aus denen hervorgeht dass der Verband vom Gesetzgeber gewollte Erleichterungen für Angler nicht nur ablehnt, sondern bekämpft.
> 
> Das sind wir gerade am durchackern, auch dazu werden Fragen kommen..


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steffen schreibt doch, es wird bei euch so gut kontrolliert?
> Da düfte das doch dann nicht vorkommen?


 
 Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass hier auf der Insel viel kontrolliert wird. Und es haben auch schon einige einen "aufn Kopf" bekommen. Ich kann mich an einen Fall erinnern, das ein Fischer mal ganz stolz große gefärbte Fische zum Verkauf angeboten hat...nach ein paar Tagen ist sein Kutter komischerweise nicht mehr rausgefahren.  Und es gibt ja nicht nur auf Fehmarn ein paar Fischer. Kiel, Lübeck, Heiligenhafen, Großenbrode und fast unendlich weiter, dann Dänemark, Schweden, Polen, Russland... vielleicht sind die Kontrollen im Ausland nicht so gut wie bei uns?



> vor allem wenn die dann noch tagelang stehen auf Grund der Wetterverhältnisse...


 
Ich weiß nicht welche Fischer sowas machen, aber in der Regel muss der Wetterbericht einen Strum nur andeuten und alle Netze sind raus. Schonmal ein Netz gesehen das nen Strum abbekommen hat? Das kann erstmal für 2 Monate in ne Tonne zum freigammeln... und dann ist flicken angesagt.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Das Problem sind nicht unsere Fischer hier, es sind die Fangflotten draußen.

Unsere Fischer auf der Insel bekommen nur Steine in den Weg gelegt und ohne Nebenjob gehts fast nicht mehr.

Warum die dann nicht aufhören?
Niemand gibt gerne etwas auf was Generationen der Familie schon tun, für manche vielleicht unverständlich aber so ist es nun mal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Das mit den Fischern kann ich soweit alle akzeptieren, die Frage bleibt dennoch, warum und welche weiteren gesetzliche Einschränkungen für Angler der Verband nun will, in wie weit da die Angler vorher in Diskussion und Entscheidung mit eingebunden wurden, ob da weitere Restritkionen gewollt sind, und, und, und.... 

Aber ich persönlich denke nach wie vor, dass Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer viel mehr Schaden an den Mefobeständen anrichten, als es alle Angler zusammen jemals könnten....

Aber so wie ich das von euch lese, wusstet ihr ja schon von diesen Bestrebungen (seid vielleicht sogar im Verband?)?

Und könnt dann vielleicht auch was zu den Diskussionen sagen, die da ja laut Verbandsaussage in breitem Ausmaße ablaufen müssen?

Denn so ein brisantes Thema wird dann ja auch allgemein diskutiert werden, und nicht nur unter organisierten Anglern, das muss ja auch in jedem Geräteladen an der Küste heisses Thema sein, wenn das, wie vom Verband behauptet, an alle Gliederungen gegangen ist?

Und ob dann in der geplanten Schonzeit zum Schutz der Mefos evtl. auch ein komplettes Angelverbot schon in Planung ist, was ja dann nur folgerichtig wäre?


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber so wie ich das von euch lese, wusstet ihr ja schon von diesen Bestrebungen?



Du liest auch nur das was Du willst oder?

Ich weiß da nix von ich in in keinem Verband und will auch und keinen.
Aber die Meerforelle und der Dorsch usw. liegt mir am Herzen.

ICH weiß mich übrigens am Wasser zu benehmen und tue meinen Kleinen Bescheidenen Anteil im Kleinen leisten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ha, das denkst du. Fischerei ist schon lange kein lohnender Beruf mehr. Außerhalb der Touristenzeit, also wo keine Fische "am Steg" verkauft werden muss der Fisch an die Genossenschaften abgegeben werden. Und wenn ich da höre, das man für einen Dorsch zwischen 20 und 60 Cent bekommt. . .#d Man muss nur mal gucken, überall findest du Fischer die aufgeben und alles verramschen.
> 
> Bevor fragen und Vorurteile kommen: Wohntechnisch kenne ich einige Fischer und war auch schon mehr als nur einmal aufn Kutter unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß, Jochen



Jochen, das war nicht auf den speziellen Fall gemünzt, sondern allgemein gesprochen. 

Nachtangelverbot für Angler => Partyfeirer dürfen nachts Ihre Feten abhalten => Kontrollen finden nachts nicht statt, Schwarzangler freuen sich dass sie unbeobachtet bleiben.

Anhebung des Schonmaßes für Aal, ggfs. Fangverbot oder Schonzeit => Glasaalfischerei geht weiter => Kraftwerksbetrieb auch.

Setzkescher verboten => Reusenfischerei und Legeschnüre für Nebenerwerbsfischer erlaubt

Nur mal so als Beispiel.


Der vernünftige Angler, der sich an die Regeln hält (und ich denke mal, das ist die Mehrzahl) bleibt naturgemäß dem Wasser fern. Er entfällt somit als beobachtender und ggfs. anzeigender Faktor.

Wir Angler als kleinster (wenn man so will negativer) Faktor müssen als gutes Beispiel herhalten und verzichten, entfallen damit auch als Kontrollinstanz, und es hat keinerlei positive Wirkung auf die Gesamtsituation. 

Wenn etwas schützenswert ist, und da gibt es sicher einiges, dann sollte der Schutz komplett und umfassend sein. Davon wären selbstverständlich auch wir Angler betroffen. 
Aber bitte nicht immer wieder mit Bauernopfern und Lippenbekenntnissen zu Lasten der Angler nachzuweisen versuchen, man sei um wirklichen Schutz bemüht. 

Allgemein gesprochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



			
				Steffen23769 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß da nix von ich in in keinem Verband und will auch und keinen.



Also verstehe ich das richtig, das wird das nicht breit an der Küste diskutiert, obwohl der Verband ja meinte, da umfassend informiert zu haben?

Und zwar egal ob man dafür oder dagegen wäre - bei so einschneidenden Änderungen müsste das ja auf jeden Fall diskutiert werden, oder?


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ob dann in der geplanten Schonzeit zum Schutz der Mefos evtl. auch ein komplettes Angelverbot schon in Planung ist, was ja dann nur folgerichtig wäre?



Diese ewige verdammte Schwarzmalerei...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



			
				Steffen23769 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ewige verdammte Schwarzmalerei...


Jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit "Angler"verbänden.....

Oder, anders gesagt:
Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig, das wird das nicht breit an der Küste diskutiert, obwohl der Verband ja meinte, da umfassend informiert zu haben?
> 
> Und zwar egal ob man dafür oder dagegen wäre - bei so einschneidenden Änderungen müsste das ja auf jeden Fall diskutiert werden, oder?



Mit Verlaub, auf das Niveau sinke ich jetzt nicht mit hinab.
Die Worte lasse ich mir von niemandem im Mund rumdrehen.


Und raus, ist ja sinnlos...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort....

Und mit Verlaub, ich habe nichts verdreht, sondern eine einfache Frage gestellt, die sich für mich aus den Postings (nicht nur von Dir) und den Verlautbarungen des Verbandes ergaben!

Um das klarzumachen:
Das geht in keinster Weise gegen Dich! 

Sondern mir geht es darum, was durch solche Verbandspolitik den Angler droht.

Und in wie weit sie informiert oder einbezogen wurden.

Weil ich mir eben nicht vorstellen kann, dass solche Pläne NICHT unter Anglern an der Küste diskutiert werden würden, wenn sie (laut Verband) bekannt wären..

Nochmal:
Absolut nix gegen Dich oder Deine Argumente zur Sache an sich!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Du willst ne Antwort?

OK!

Hier wird nix diskutiert und ich weiß nicht ob es am Verband liegt oder daran, daß man gerade eben schlicht und ergreifend kaum einem Einheimischen Angler am Wasser begegnet weil die momentan ehr vor ihrem Ofen sitzen als sich die weiße Pracht da draußen antun, zudem ist hier bei uns sowieso kaum einer in Verbänden organisiert.

Und wenn es nicht nach unten durchdringt, liegt das in der Regel weniger am Verband als an den Vereinen die "vergessen" sowas Ihren Mitgliedern zu "verraten"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

@ Steffen23769:
Mit den Vereinen (und Verbandsgliederungen, sie sowas mal gerne "vergessen") muss ich Dir leider voll recht geben.

Und genau deswegen machen wir das öffentlich!

Genauso wie das mit den weiteren Dingen, die der Verband laut Parlamentsunterlagen verschärfen oder Erleichterungen verhindern will.

Weil es eben ALLE Angler betreffen wird!

Wie gesagt, nochmal:
Das war nichts gegen Dich!!!!

Und herzlichen Dank, dass Du noch geantwortet hast!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Ich nehm das auch nicht persönlich Thomas, 

Aber das hatten wir vor ein paar Wochen schon mal:


Muß es immer mit so brachialer Gewalt sein?

Du hast hauptsächlich erreicht, daß zwischen Dir und Robert Vollborn Porzellan zerschlagen wurde.

Wieder ne abgebrochene Brücke, so schießt Du Dich selbst ins Abseits.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Es geht hier schlicht um die Information der Angler.

Wenn wir entsprechende Dokumente (von Verbandseite und aus dem Parlament) vorliegen haben und ja augenscheinlich die Angler an der Küste (die das ja zuerst mal betrifft), nichts von alledem wissen, was da geplant oder diksutiert wird, geht es schlicht nicht um irgendwelches Porzellan.

Sondern dann geht es ganmz einfach darum, diese Dinge endlich öffentlich zu machen!

Dass dann die Angler wirklich einmal informiert sind und auch bei Vereinen und Verband nachfragen können.

Und wenn das Scherben gibt, dann deswegen, weil der Verband nicht ausreichend (seine)  Angler informiert hat, die ja augenscheinlich von all den Dingen nichts wissen..

Und nicht, weil das aus dem Dunkel der Hinterzimmer gezerrt wird...

Aber wie heisst es so schön:
Erschiesst ruhig den Boten.....


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Thomas, niemand will dich erschießen, Du sollst nur mal drüber nachdenken ob manchmal etwas Freundlichkeit nicht schaden könnte.

Mit Dir zu diskutieren ist manchmal so, als wäre ich Herbert Wehner und Du Franz Josef Strauß  Da hat es auch immer geknallt 

Sei doch einfach mal Mensch und weniger Maschine #h


----------



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

mahlzeit...
hier in lübeck läuft das ähnlich. es müssen immer ALLE unter ein paar "spinnern" leiden. ist ja einfacher ein verbot aus zusprechen als gegen die schwazen schafe vor zugehen. mich persönlich nervt das sehr, weil dadurch ganz strecken( mittlerweile mehrere kilometer) des stadtgewässers gesperrt wurden....allerdings ohne anteilig den preis der gewässerkarte zu reduzieren. keiner unser so tollen dachverbände ist in der lage dieser mißwirtschaft, die mit sicherheit auch in anderen regionen genauso aussieht, aufzuhalten. eigentlich ist das die ureigenste aufgabe der dachverbände sich *für uns angler* einzusetzen.

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



			
				TEAM-F.P.Lübeck schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich ist das die ureigenste aufgabe der dachverbände sich für uns angler einzusetzen.


Da hast Du wohl noch keine Satzungen gelesen?

Denn laut Satzung ist das "vornehmste Anliegen" des VDSF- Verbandes in SH nicht die Förderung des Angelns oder der Angler.
Sondern (Zitat aus der Satzung):


> Der Landesverband ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluß von organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern im Lande Schleswig-
> Holstein.
> *Sein vornehmstes Anliegen *ist die nachhaltige Sicherung der gesamten Natur in ihrer Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit, der Leistungsfähigkeit der Naturhaushalte, der
> Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und damit auch für die Volksgesundheit


Da kommen Angler nur vor als diejenigen, die da organisiert sind.

Gefördert werden sollen aber laut Satzung ja nicht in erster Linie Angeln oder Angler, sondern das Wohl der Allgemeinheit und die "Volksgesundheit" (wer immer sich das warum auch so ausgedacht hat...)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Steht übrigens so ähnlich auch beim VDFS-Bund, was wir im Satzungsvergleich ja schon gebracht hatten:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html


----------



## meeresdrachen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

@Thomas,

ich sehe das als einen Angriff auf den LSFV-SH an.
Das wird,wenn es ein Flächenbrand wird,zur Spaltung
der Anglerschaft in SH führen.
Siehe Hamburg--Gemeinschaftsfischen.Da ist es auch
geschafft worden.

Das kann nicht dein Ziel sein!!

Robert Vollborn hat dir doch entsprechend
geantwortet.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Ob sich ein Verband (welcher auch immer) spaltet oder nicht, ist nicht mein Problem.

Mein Problem sind Verbände (welche auch immer), die uns Anglern immer weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen auferlegen wollen.

Und darüber werden wir immer berichten, wenn wir sowas erfahren - und zwar wie auch immer:
Öffentlich..

Und zur Beantwortung der Fragen hatte ich auch schon geschrieben, dass das eigentlich nicht alles sein kann, was da vom Verband kommt:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, mir liegen Dokumente vor, in denen das anders aussieht und ich sehe die Frage auch nicht als grundsätzlich beantwortet an.
> 
> *Wenn jedoch hier vom Verband öffenlich klargestellt wird, dass er solche Maßnahmen nicht will, bzw. zumindest ergebnisoffen diskutieren will, ist es doch schon gut!!!*
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3154106&postcount=16
> ...



Und, wie auch schon von mir geschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal uns auch Dokumente aus dem Parlament in SH vorliegen, aus denen hervorgeht dass der Verband vom Gesetzgeber gewollte Erleichterungen für Angler nicht nur ablehnt, sondern bekämpft.
> 
> Das sind wir gerade am durchackern, auch dazu werden Fragen kommen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Einen Verband, der gut strukturiert ist, in sich gefestigt und sortiert, sollte man nicht so einfach spalten können. 
Und wer Lob erfährt ( und gelobt haben wir ja oft und ausgiebig und zu Recht genug), der sollte auch mit Kritik umgehen können. 

Warten wir ein Weilchen, was da noch so kommt.


----------



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

das war von mir nicht als angriff gegen den landesverband gedacht,sondern eher eine feststellung in meiner langjährigen anglerlaufbahn. ich finde nur, das es sich dort entscheidungsträger oftmals zu leicht machen.


----------



## skally (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

hab jetzt den Thread nicht komplett durchgelesen, aber wer sorgt denn  dafür das die gefärbten mefo`s nicht im Netz landen und dadurch verrecken?
Der normale Mefoangler ist doch mit ein wenig mehr Köpfchen unterwegs und nimmt nicht jeden Fisch mit. Und die schwarzen Schafe die trotzdem alles abknüppeln was schuppen hat, schmunzeln doch über solche Schonzeiten.

mfg


----------



## küstenjung (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

hallo sportsfreunde.......ich grüße euch,......also ich fische seit ca.1990 auf trutten an der deutschen ostseeküste....genauer im ostholsteiner raum.....und ich finde diese regelung wenn sie beschlossen wird sehr gut,.....mit dem angelverbot auf die trutten.....was in den letzten jahren von anglern abgeschlagen wurde an der küste bei uns ist nicht normal......auch von sogenannten einheimischen anglern aus ostholstein.....im herbst bunte fische......bumm der priest auf den kopf und in den rucksack....im zeitigen frühjahr......absteiger ....so dünn wie fahrradschläuche.....bumm priest drauf......und weg.....oder ran an den giergalgen....(fischgalgen)und halten die dünnen dinger an den watgürtel stolz wie orden ......hoch....der fangdruck ist sehr hoch bei uns......und ich schreibe euch das wenn es von allen seiten......fischer,angler....kein umdenken stattfindet.....ist das bald geschichte mit den trutten bei uns....wir sind nicht in dänemark.......wo es fisch ohne ende gibt.....selbst die haben ein fangverbot ....und die gastangler bei uns...sollen eine extra salmonidenkarte erwerben.......weil sie bei uns für 10 euro fischen dürfen....und das geld soll zur aufzucht genommen werden denn wir machen das bei uns in neustadt in hol. aus vereinsmitteln...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

nu mal langsam !! jetzt muss ich mich doch mal auf Steffens Seite begeben.
bis vor Kurzemt war es ja einigermaßen neutral, aber nun wird tatsächlich um ungelegte Eier gestritten.
Thomas hat sein Ziel ereicht uns rechtzeitig zu informieren was so abgeht. Was daraus wird, weiß der Geier. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass selbst die borniertesten Verbandsfunktionäre sich hier informieren was "Ottonormalangler" so denkt und fühlt.
Also diese Leute gleich an den Pranger zu stellen finde ich auch nicht gerade gut. Also lasst uns doch an einem Strick ziehen, (aber bitte in die gleiche Richtung)


----------



## scripophix (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Die Berufsfischer haben Abstände einzuhalten (außer Lübeck), so läuft es Jahrzehnte!

Es ist müßig jetzt zu glauben, dass eine Contra-Position aufzubauen ist. Das war alle Jahre so und wird so bleiben.

Mefos werden genug gefangen. Es sind auch genug da. Schonzeit-Diskussionen gibt es im Norden nicht wirklich. Einige wenige wie der B.A.C. (BootsAnglerClub) diskutieren das. Warum auch nicht.

Jetzt diskutiert auch das AB. Warum auch nicht...

In Ostholstein kann ja derzeit ohnehin keiner ans Wasser... |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



scripophix schrieb:


> In Ostholstein kann ja derzeit ohnehin keiner ans Wasser... |rolleyes



Stimmt, die Strandzufahrten sind schlicht und ergreifend zugeschneit #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Strandzufahrten sind schlicht und ergreifend zugeschneit #h


 
Nichts da, da basteln wir an deinen kleinen Wagen ne Schneeschippe und dann pflügen wir uns an den Strand! 

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Mefobestände in der Ostsee gar nicht so schlecht sind. Wenn ich sehe wie manche mit 1-5 Mefos die Tour beenden...
Vorallem fängt man alle möglichen größen. Klar, auch manchmal viele kleine, aber auch immer wieder dicke von über 60cm.


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Hallo,

ich habe mir da mal vorwärts und rückwärts Gedanken gemacht.
Es kann nicht angehen, daß ein Sportfischer- Verband die Rechte der Mitglieder einschränken will.
Der Verband hat für die Mitglieder und deren Rechte zu kämpfen.
Was der Verband schon sollte, ist, die schwarzen Schafe in der Gemeinde zu bekämpfen.
Was schwierig ist, da der Funktionär eher an Schreibtischen und Rednerpulten, als am Wasser unterwegs ist.
Ich könnte noch über Ethik schwadronieren, das kommt aber bei den Zielgruppen ohnehin nicht an.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......
> Zumal uns auch Dokumente aus dem Parlament in SH vorliegen, aus denen hervorgeht dass der Verband vom Gesetzgeber gewollte Erleichterungen für Angler nicht nur ablehnt, sondern bekämpft........




ich bitte darum, dann doch solche Dokumente mal unter Nennung von Ross und Reiter öffentlich zu machen.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass es hier bald einer Hexenjagd gleichkommt. 

Also, wenn echte Infos vorliegen, dann raus damit und nicht nur ständig darauf hinweisen, dass es solche Dokumente gibt.


----------



## küstenjung (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



scripophix schrieb:


> Die Berufsfischer haben Abstände einzuhalten (außer Lübeck), so läuft es Jahrzehnte!
> 
> Es ist müßig jetzt zu glauben, dass eine Contra-Position aufzubauen ist. Das war alle Jahre so und wird so bleiben.
> 
> ...


wenn du wirklich meinst das genug forellen da sind.....:cwir haben keine selbsterhaltenden stämme in der lübecker bucht.........soviele sind da........


----------



## küstenjung (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nichts da, da basteln wir an deinen kleinen Wagen ne Schneeschippe und dann pflügen wir uns an den Strand!
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Mefobestände in der Ostsee gar nicht so schlecht sind. Wenn ich sehe wie manche mit 1-5 Mefos die Tour beenden...
> Vorallem fängt man alle möglichen größen. Klar, auch manchmal viele kleine, aber auch immer wieder dicke von über 60cm.


wenn du meinst das genug trutten da sind.....:cwir haben in der lübecker und der hohwachter bucht keine selbsterhaltenden stämme.....soviele sind da.....und 1-5 fische.........ich meine fanglimit.....muß auch bei uns her......ist doch forellensee.....das sind wildfische.......#d


----------



## sundeule (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Ein typisscher Thomasthread mit gewohnter Polemik und  Andeutungen, deren (mal gutmütig unterstellt) vorhandene Hintergründe im Nebel bleiben. Was willst Du denn Thomas? Wenn Du jetzt mit aufklären kommst, nenne doch bitte Ross und Reiter!
Wenn Du andere politische Ziele verfolgen solltest, wäre eine Transparenz über Deine Absichten ehrenwert.

mit friedlichen Grüßen

André


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Wenn ich schreibe das manche mit 1-5 Forellen eine Tour beenden heißt das noch lange nicht das sie die Forellen auch abgeschlagen haben. Für viele ist C&R fast schon Pflicht. 
Wenn es wirklich so wenig Meerforellen gäbe, würden ganz bestimmt nicht so "viele" gefangen werden. Wie es in Lübeck aussieht weiß ich nicht, mein Angelgebiet ist auf Fehmarn beschränkt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



küstenjung schrieb:


> .......wir haben in der lübecker und der hohwachter bucht keine selbsterhaltenden stämme.....soviele sind da..........



das hat aber weniger mit der Anzahl der Laichfische zu tun, sonder eher mit der Qualität der Laichgewässer (z.B. Trave und Nebenflüsse)
Schau Dich einfach mal auf entsprechenden Vereinsseiten um und Du wirst feststellen, dass reichlich Fische zum Abstreifen von unermüdlichen Helfern abgefischt und anschliessend wieder ausgesetzt werden......ist natürlich keine Selbsterthaltung.....das ist richtig...

Hat aber im Moment weniger mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier zu tun #c


----------



## küstenjung (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> das hat aber weniger mit der Anzahl der Laichfische zu tun, sonder eher mit der Qualität der Laichgewässer (z.B. Trave und Nebenflüsse)
> Schau Dich einfach mal auf entsprechenden Vereinsseiten um und Du wirst feststellen, dass reichlich Fische zum Abstreifen von unermüdlichen Helfern abgefischt und anschliessend wieder ausgesetzt werden......ist natürlich keine Selbsterthaltung.....das ist richtig...
> 
> Hat aber im Moment weniger mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier zu tun #c


wenn du meinst.......das es kein thema ist,......ich schreibe.....das gehört alles zusammen.......aber ich laß mich gerne belehren.......von dir.......ich schreibe..nur das was ich sehe und gesehen habe.....lg...küstenjung.....;+


----------



## küstenjung (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wenn ich schreibe das manche mit 1-5 Forellen eine Tour beenden heißt das noch lange nicht das sie die Forellen auch abgeschlagen haben. Für viele ist C&R fast schon Pflicht.
> Wenn es wirklich so wenig Meerforellen gäbe, würden ganz bestimmt nicht so "viele" gefangen werden. Wie es in Lübeck aussieht weiß ich nicht, mein Angelgebiet ist auf Fehmarn beschränkt.


der krug geht solange zum brunnen bis er zerbricht.......das mit den trutten.....und der menge......und größe der fische.....ist doch  lächerlich..wir brauchen eine schonzeit......überlegt doch mal alle.....das sind wildfische.........und c&r......sollte doch nach 2 maßigen fischen........pflicht sein.....oder.....habe schon viel gesehen ...in all den jahren an der küste......lg küstenjung


----------



## scripophix (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*

Zwischenfazit:

Küstenjung ist für Schonzeit. Gut.

Thomas9904 ist dagegen. Gut.

Der LSFV-SH sagt, dass er das Thema aktuell nicht behandelt. Gut.

Thomas9904 sagt, dass das nicht stimmen dürfte... Belege ...

Und nu?

Als LSFV würd' ich dazu nix mehr sagen. Wär' mir zu blöd.

Oder soll der LSFV sagen, dass er Papiere vorliegen hat, auf denen steht, dass Thomas9904 keine oder nicht richtige oder zusammengestoppelte Papiere hat ???

Das Niveau ist niedrig.

Jetzt muss mal einer was zeigen. Und wer? Nun denn, in der journalistischen Ethik ist es der Angreifer.

Wir warten!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



scripophix schrieb:


> Zwischenfazit:.......
> Wir warten!



bin mal gespannt wie lange |rolleyes


und Küstenjung.......ich will niemanden belehren... so etwas steht mir überhaupt nicht zu #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte darum, dann doch solche Dokumente mal unter Nennung von Ross und Reiter öffentlich zu machen.



Aus presserechtlichen Gründen und Informantenschutz ist es leider nicht immer ganz so einfach da soche zugespielten Dokumente komplett öffentlich zu machen.

Da bleibt zuerst mal immer das veröffentlichen von Zitaten daraus.

Ich nehme die Anregung aber gerne auf und werde versuchen, beim Präsidenten des LSFV-SH die Erlaubnis zu bekommen, seine Briefe komplett zu veröffentlichen.

Daraus sind diese beiden Zitate:


> Im Zuge der lange geplanten und immer wieder verschobenen Novellierung des Landesfischereigesetzes werden auch die Interessenverbände angehört. Der LSFV wiederum befragte dazu mehrfach seine Kreisverbände. Von dort kommende Wünsche wurden besprochen
> und in unsere Vorschlagsliste eingearbeitet.





> Da die bestehende Regelung versagt, wäre eine generelle Schonzeit eine Möglichkeit. *Unter anderem dieser Vorschlag wurde eingearbeitet in die Wunschliste zur späteren Novellierung *der KüFO und wiederum wurde den Mitgliedern des Verbandsausschusses das Paket mit Bitte um Kommentierung zugesandt.
> Auch auf unseren Verbandsausschusssitzungen und Jahreshauptversammlungen wurden diese Punkte vorgestellt. Eine Nichteinbeziehung der Mitgliederschaft sollte man dem LSFV nicht vorwerfen.



Das aus dem Parlament vorliegende Dokument nennt sich "Umdruck 17/381" und wurde vom LSFV-SH an die "Geschäftsführung des Umwelt- und Agrarausschusses des Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landtages" geschickt.

Da geht es um verschiedene Themen wegen der Novellierung des Landesfischereigesetzes in SH. Da sind wir noch am duchackern. Auch hier interessant, dass der Verband vom Gesetzgeber geplante Erleichterungen für die Angler ablehnt bzw. bekämpft. 

Unter anderem gegen einen leichteren Zugang zum Angeln. Und die Schirmherrschaft des Ministerpräsidenten wegen der U21 Meeresangelweltmeisterschaft wegen "Wettfischen"... 

Wenn man schon mal nen Ministerpräsidenten hat, der sich augenscheinlich *für* Angler einsetzt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken*



			
				scripophix schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss mal einer was zeigen. Und wer? Nun denn, in der journalistischen Ethik ist es der Angreifer.
> 
> Wir warten!


Sorry, dass ich das erst heute morgen machen konnte ;-))

Und ich bin kein "Angreifer", siehe Eingangsposting.

Ich habe die bestehenden Infos weitergegeben an den Verband mit der Bitte um Klarstellung.

Und zur Beantwortung der Fragen durch den LSVF-SH hatte ich auch schon geschrieben, dass das eigentlich nicht alles sein kann, was da vom Verband kommt:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, mir liegen Dokumente vor, in denen das anders aussieht und ich sehe die Frage auch nicht als grundsätzlich beantwortet an.
> 
> *Wenn jedoch hier vom Verband öffenlich klargestellt wird, dass er solche Maßnahmen nicht will, bzw. zumindest ergebnisoffen diskutieren will, ist es doch schon gut!!!*
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3154106&postcount=16
> ...



Es kann schlicht nicht sein, dass ein "Angler"verband solche für die Angler an der Küste (organisierte UND unorganisierte) grundsätzlichen Dinge augenscheinlich nicht so kommuniziert, dass das bei den Anglern auch ankommt.

Denn dass das nicht so ist, lässt sich ja aus dem Thread hier klar feststellen. Es hat sich noch kein Angler hier gemeldet, der von diesen Plänen  - egal wie weit gediehen und aus welchem Grund - wusste.

Man kann faktisch aus verschiedensten Gründen für oder gegen eine solche Maßnahme sein - mit jeweils guten Argumenten. 

*Aber man sollte auch als Angler von seinem Verband zuerst  mal erfahren, was da geplant oder diskutiert wird!*

Ich persönlich bin immer gegen weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler und das ist auch die Leitlinie der Redaktion in angelpolitischen Dingen.

Wenn ein "Angler"verband solche weiteren gesetzlichen Restritkionen für Angler will, muss er das kommunizieren und diskutieren lassen - und zwar nicht nur innerhalb der Verbandsgremien (selbst die "große Politik" hat schon gemerkt, dass das heutzutage so nicht mehr so einfach funktioniert, alles nur in Hinterzimmern auszumauscheln (Stuttgart21, Atomausstieg etc.)). 

Allerdings kann man ja eben nur diskutieren, wenn man als Angler auch weiss, was der Verband da plant und treibt...

Und da jetzt Mitte Dezember im Parlament in Schleswig Holstein wieder über das neue Landesfischereigesetz verhandelt wird, kann man da schlicht nicht warten, sondern muss so etwas auch in Teilen schon öffentlich machen, wenn solche Infos und Fragen vorliegen..

Und genau das haben wir getan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Info:
Wir haben jetzt den LSFV-SH angeschrieben, mit der Bitte, den uns vorliegenden Briefverkehr zum Thema Meerforellenschonzeit komplett veröffentlichen zu dürfen, aus dem wir zitiert haben.

Die Erlaubnis des Briefwechselpartners des Verbandes dazu liegt bereits vor.

Sobald wir entsprechende Antworten vom Verband erhalten haben, werden wir sehen, ob wir das insgesamt oder welche Teile wir dann wie rechtlich sicher veröffentlichen können.


----------



## Tomasz (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Falls es noch nicht erfolgt ist hier mal ein Link auf den von Thomas erwähnten Umdruch *17/381.
*http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl17/umdrucke/
http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl17/umdrucke/0300/umdruck-17-0381.pdf
Vielleicht hilft das, damit sich jeder ein Bild machen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Offtopic an:

Wir werden ebenfalls, voraussichtlich nächste Woche, den neuen Gesetzentwurf erhalten, der jetzt dann von der jetzigen Koalition (CDU und FDP) eingebracht werden wird.

Und der nach unseren Informationen inhaltlich weit vom ursprünglichen Entwurf der damaligen großen Koalition (CDU und SPD) mit vielen Erleichterungen für die Angler entfernt sein wird.

Damit die Angler in S-H darüber informiert werden, wer was einbringt, wer gegen Erleichterungen für Angler ist und was insgesamt von Politik und Verbänden den Anglern "beschert" werden soll..

Sobald uns das vorliegt, werden wir das natürlich veröffentlichen.

Das geht natürlich weit über das Thema hier um die Mefoschonzeiten hinaus.

Daher werden wir das dann extra bringen, weisen aber auch hier nochmal auf den folgenden Thread hin, in dem es um ein möglicherweise geplantes gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot in S-H geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203748

Offtopic aus


----------



## Tomasz (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Also ich habe die Stellungnahme jetzt nur kurz in 5 min überflogen und  konnte im ersten Augenblick nichts zu einer Schonzeit finden. Wohl aber  zu anglerfreundlichen Vorschlägen, das Verbot der Nebenerwerbsfischerei (§ 4), das Zurücksetzen von Fischen (§ 39) und  eine anglerfreundlichere Bemerkung zum Wettfischen (§ 39).
Auch darauf kann man ruhig mal in der aufgehitzten Diskussion hinweisen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Also ich habe die Stellungnahme jetzt nur kurz in 5 min überflogen und konnte im ersten Augenblick nichts zu einer Schonzeit finden.


Das Papier ist aus dem Mai diesen Jahres, das mit der Schonzeit kam später.

Kann man jederzeit auch Gutes darin finden, in dem Papier.

Das setzen wir aber bei einer (angeblichen, siehe Satzung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3154313&postcount=66 ) Interessenvertretung für Angler auch voraus!

Uns geht es aber nicht um diese Grundvorausetzung positiver Ergebnisse für Angler, sondern darum aufzuzeigen, dass es nicht sein kann, dass ein "Angler"verband sich für gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler einsetzt.

Und siehe oben:
Den genauen Gesetzentwurf, den Politik und Verbände da ausgekaspert haben, werdet ihr (voraussichtlich) nächste Woche dann zu lesen kriegen.

Dann kann sich auch jeder Angler in SH seine Gedanken darüber machen, in wie weit er da von seinem Verband informiert wurde und in wie weit er da seine Meinung dazu einbringen konnte....


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Verschoben.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Bitte nicht verzetteln! 

Hier geht es um das Thema, dass nach unseren Infos und vorliegendem Briefverkehr der Verband eine generelle gestezliche Schonzeit für Meerforellen statt des jetzigen Verbotes der Entnahme gefärbter Fische zumindest andenkt.

Wir haben bereits beim Verband nach der Erlaubnis gefragt, diese Briefe veröffentlichen zu dürfen, damit das jeder sehen kann.

Der eine Schreiber hat zugestimmt, die Erlaubnis vom Verband steht noch aus.

Die weiteren Dinge um die geplante Gesetzgebung in SH (wie von Dir angesprochen) werden wir in einem Extrahthread zur Diskussion stellen, den ich gleich eröffnen werde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich komm hier kaum noch hinterher - was mich angesichts der lebhaften Diskussion ja freut.
Um das alles thematisch besser zu trennen, bitte alles was allgemein mit Politik, Verband und neuem Gesetz in SH zu tun hat, hier diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204862

In dem Thread hier gehts nur um die generelle Mefoschonzeit.

Danke.


----------



## meeresdrachen (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@all,

also,ich könnte mit einer dreimonatigen Schonzeit
für Meerforellen ganz gut leben.
Da sollte man nicht soviel Wind drum machen.
Das war schon mal so.Ist aber unter Heide Simonis
geändert worden.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Das ist aber nicht die eigentliche Frage.

Das es dafür und dagegen Argumente gibt, ist unbestritten.

Wir sind von der Redaktion eben der Meinung, dass grundsätzlich für Angler keine weiteren gesetzlichen Restriktionen (welcher Art auch immer) von "Angler"verbänden gefordert werden sollten (siehe auch Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen, Rückwurfverbote etc., was wir in letzter Konsequenz alles den Verbänden zu verdanken haben).

Und haben darum nach Erhalt der entsprechenden Infos, dass der LSFV-SH solches planen oder diskutieren könte, beim Verband angefragt.
Bevor das am Ende dann z. B. konsequentereise in ein dreimonatiges komplettes Angelverbot an der Küste führt...


Und wir haben auch darum gebeten uns zu erlauben, den vorliegenden Schriftverkehr komplett öffentlich zu machen.

Bs jetzt haben wir dazu nur die Erlaubnis des einen Schreibers, die vom Verband fehlt noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Soeben kam die Antwort des Verbandes auf unsere Anfrage, ob wir den Briefverkehr veröffentlichen dürfen.

Wie von uns gefordert hier ohne jeden zwischengefügten Kommentar oder irgendeine Änderung, direkt rauskopiert aus der Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Ihre Frage nach Zustimmung zur Veröffentlichung meiner Briefe, die ich persönlich an Herrn Petersen gerichtet habe, verneine ich. Ich selbst leite auch keine Briefe an andere weiter, die ich erhalte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemini (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Liest sich doch erstmal ganz gut. 

Was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach die brauchbare Alternative zum angedachten einheitlichen Verbot? 

Mir würde es als SHler auch nicht gefallen wenn ich im Herbst nicht mehr auf Meerforelle angeln könnte aber scheinbar gibts dort an der Küste doch offensichtliche Probleme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Wie gesagt:
Wir dürfen leider die Briefe des Verbandspräsidenten dazu nicht veröffentlichen, was vieles erklären würde.

Wir sind dabei, eine entsprechende Veröffentlichung so vorzubereiten, dass trotzdem möglichst hohe Klarheit möglich ist..



> Was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach die brauchbare Alternative zum angedachten einheitlichen Verbot?


Ganz einfach nur als Beispiel:
Mitnahmebegrenzung für Mefos..

Statt also gesetzliche Restriktionen gute fischereiliche  Bewirtschaftung.


----------



## Fishzilla (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Wir dürfen leider die Briefe des Verbandspräsidenten dazu nicht veröffentlichen, was vieles erklären würde.



Jetzt muss ich mal nachfragen, da ich nicht alles durchgelesen habe.
Die Briefe.
Sind das offiziell freigegebene?
Woher kommen die überhaupt?
Wenn nein, kann dort alles und nichts stehen und hat für das letztendliche Ergebnis keinerlei Bedeutung.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir sind dabei, eine entsprechende Veröffentlichung so vorzubereiten, dass trotzdem möglichst hohe Klarheit möglich ist..



Warum?
Im Moment ist für mich nur das maßgebend, was Herr Heldt offiziell veröffendlicht und dazu geschrieben hat.
Der Rest interessiert doch im Moment gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Fishzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich mal nachfragen, da ich nicht alles durchgelesen habe.


Dan solltest Du das dringend nachholen...


Davon ab:
Ich habe soeben mit Frerk Petersen telefoniert wegen der Geschichte, dem "Briefpartner" von Verbandspräsident  Peter Heldt in dieser Sache.

Frerk Petersen ist ja sowieso Mitglied bei uns und wird zu dem Thema hier  direkt selber Stellung beziehen, da die Korrespondenz leider nicht veröffentlicht werden darf.

Das kann natürlich (auch er hat einen "normalen" Job zu machen) etwas dauern, ist aber zugesagt.

Dann wird hoffentlich vieles klarer....


----------



## Fishzilla (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen und lese dann auch wieder.


----------



## Frerk (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Liebe Leute,
ich bin ein wenig überrascht, welche Wellen dieses Thema geschlagen hat. Diesem liegt ein Schriftverkehr zwischen mir und dem LSFV SH zu Grunde. 

Im Rahmen vollkommen normaler und allgemein üblicher Kontakte zwischen mir als Marketing-Manager unseres Unternehmens und Angeljournalisten hatte ich Thomas Finkbeiner davon erzählt, der es hier dann entsprechend thematisiert hat. 

Dem Präsidenten des LSFV SH mag es vielleicht nicht schmecken, aber wir sind hier ja nicht bei geheimen Themen, sondern bei Sachen, die viele Angler angehen.

Faktisch geht es darum, dass ich erfahren hatte, dass der LSFV Schleswig-Holstein im Zuge der Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes und der anstehenden, anschließenden Neufassung der Binnen- und der Küstenfischereiordnung beabsichtigte, eine generelle Meerforellenschonzeit in einem Zeitraum von etwa Mitte September bis Mitte Dezember zu fordern. Bislang gab es nur ein Mitnahmeverbot für gefärbte Fische in den Wintermonaten.

Für mich wäre das ein weiteres, bedauerliches Beispiel, wo ein Anglerverband ohne Not Einschränkungen der Hobbyausübung seiner eigenen Mitglieder anstreben würde. 

Erschwerend käme hinzu, dass von diesem Bestreben zumindest mein zuständiger Kreisverband (der ist Ostseeanlieger und Meerforellenflüsse fließen durch unseren Kreis – insofern wäre dieser Verband betroffen!) nach eigenen Aussagen nichts wusste.

Betroffen von einem solchen Verbot wären hauptsächlich
- die zahlenmäßig große Gruppe der Küstenspinnfischer, die eines großen Teils ihrer Saison beraubt werden würden;
- ggf. Flussfischer, die häufig an der Wiedereinbürgerung direkt mitwirken, aber ihre Saat selbst nicht ernten können, wenn Fische erst nach Beginn der Schonzeit in ihren Gewässern aufsteigen;
- Bootsangler

Problematisch empfinde ich diesen Vorgang vor allem deshalb, weil wenn ein Anglerverband bei der Neufassung der Küstenfischereiordnung von sich aus Einschränkungen der Angelei fordern würde, die Chance/Gefahr, dass es übernommen wird, sehr hoch ist – wer wollte denn dagegen votieren, wenn die Angler nicht mehr angeln wollen? Sicher nicht der BUND oder andere Umweltschutzverbände, die genauso gehört würden.

Daraufhin hatte ich eine Korrespondenz mit dem LSFV sinngemäß derart:
- dass ich erwarte, dass Angler-Dachverbände die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder wahrnehmen. 
- dass ich gehört habe, dass der LSFV eine Einführung einer bindenden Schonzeitenregelung für Meerforellen anstrebt.
- dass sich die Frage aufdrängt, wieso ein Angler-Dachverband (wieder einmal – HINWEIS hier: die herrschenden Nachtangelverbote in einigen deutschen Bundesländer bestehen auf Bestreben der Angler selbst!) weitergehende Beschränkungen anstrebt, als sie derzeit bestehen. 
- warum sollten nicht laichbereite Fische in einem bestimmten Zeitraum total geschützt werden?
- ist der Ansatz gescheitert, lediglich ein dreimonatiges Mitnahmeverbot für laichbereite Wandersalmoniden vorzusehen?
- dabei proklamiert der Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH (Robert Vollborn) öffentlich im eigenen Forum: „Je weniger Verbote, desto besser.“ Warum dann das Gegenteil? 
- Wenn Anglern ohne erkennbare Notwendigkeit die Freude an der Meerforellenangelei eingeschränkt/genommen würde, dann gefährdet der Verband (a) die Nachhaltigkeit der Wiedereinbürgerungsbemühungen und (b) verfehlt er seine Aufgabe als Interessenvertretung für die Angler.

Ich respektiere, wenn der Präsident den genauen Wortlaut seiner Antwort nicht veröffentlicht sehen möchte, aber die Sache selbst kann nicht geheim sein. 
Es war schließlich eine offizielle Antwort an mich und keine „im Vetrauen“ oder „unter uns...“ 

Geantwortet wurde mir mit ausführlichen Verweisen auf Probleme mit der Stellnetzfischerei in den Unterläufen von Flüssen und im Küstenbereich. Es wird darauf verwiesen, dass wir noch weit entfernt sind von natürlicher Reproduktion und gesicherten Beständen. Weiter wurden ausführlich Verfehlungen von Nebenerwerbsfischern in einzelnen Flussmündungsgebieten erläutert. 
Und um eine nachprüfbare Regelung zu schaffen, um eben Verfehlungen der Nebenerwerbsfischer und auch Unterscheidungsprobleme seitens der Angler zwischen gefärbten und ungefärbten Fischen zu umgehen, würde eben eine generelle Schonzeit angedacht. 

Damit wurde jedenfalls explizit bestätigt, dass der LSFV eine generelle Schonzeit in Betracht gezogen hatte – meine Information war also richtig.

Dazu stellte ich in einer Antwort dann fest:
- Ich kann nach Lesen der Antwort des LSFV SH nicht ansatzweise erkennen, dass es ein Interesse der Angler sein soll, eine weitere Schonzeit und damit ein weiteres Verbot zu haben.
- Der LSFV geht ausführlich auf die Problematik mit der Haupt- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei ein. Nur, was hat das mit den Anglern zu tun, wenn die Fischer während der Schonzeiten Stellnetze setzen? Was können sie für das im Einzelnen geschilderte Treiben an verschiedenen Orten? 
- Dass wir von einer natürlichen Reproduktion und von gesicherten Beständen weit entfernt sind, dafür sind Angler ganz sicher nicht verantwortlich. Alleine der ökologische Zustand vieler Aufstiegsgewässer ist derart unzureichend, dass ohne Aufzuchtarbeit selbst bei vollständig fehlender fischereilicher Mortalität das Ziel derzeit nicht erreicht werden würde. 
- Der Flaschenhals ist nicht die mangelnde Zahl an zurückkehrenden Elterntieren. 
- Weiter verwundern mich Ausführungen, wonach eine Schonzeit eine Stellnetzfischerei unattraktiv machen würde. Stellt irgendein Haupt- oder Nebenerwerbsfischer seine Stellnetze offiziell auf Meerforellen? 
- Nein, er tut es nicht, und somit wird er auch zukünftig seine Stellnetze offiziell auf Dorsche und Plattfische stellen und die „nebenbei“ erbeuteten Meerforellen – ob maßig oder nicht, ob in der Schonzeit oder nicht – weiter vermarkten – wenn nötig, unter der Hand. 
- Daran wird auch das Verbotsansinnen kaum etwas ändern. 
- Dass in dem Zusammenhang die unzulässige Mitnahme von gefärbten Fischen durch Angler auch nur irgendeine Relevanz für die Rückkehrquote in die Flüsse haben soll, ist nicht erkennbar. 

Das ganze mündete in einer Antwort des LSFV SH, dass das ganze Thema am 21. Januar öffentlich (genauer Termin und Ort derzeit noch nicht bekannt) noch mal diskutiert werden soll, wozu man mich einladen würde. Soweit die Fakten.

Vom LSFV habe ich das Gesprächsangebot *positiv* aufgenommen und ich beabsichtige natürlich, den Termin wahrzunehmen. *Richtig* ist auch die Äußerung von Herrn Vollborn, dass noch gar nichts entschieden sei – die Küfo steht ja erst nach dem Fischereigesetz zur Neufassung an. 
*Nicht zutreffend* ist indes der Eindruck, der von ihm im gleichen Beitrag erweckt wird, dass dies bis dahin nur „Gedanken Einzelner“ waren, der Schriftverkehr spricht eine eindeutig andere Sprache... 

Auch wenn die Sachdiskussion dann am 21.1. geführt werden soll, so muss man dem Präsidenten Heldt an dieser Stelle aber sicher schon eines auf seine oben getroffene Feststellung, dass der „Laichfischfang zur Reproduktion der Meerforellen in diesem Jahr vielerorts nicht den gewünschten Erfolg hat“, entgegnen: 
damit soll nach meinem Verstehen schon wieder ein Argument ins Feld geführt werden, warum denn der Ansatz mit der generellen Schonzeit richtig sei. 

Dabei wird vollkommen unberücksichtigt gelassen, dass der Laichfischfang in diesem Jahr alleine schon massiv unter den dramatischen Hochwasserlagen in den meisten Laichgewässern leidet. Ich finde es dubios, warum das Hochwasser nun dafür herhalten soll, dass ich in Zukunft beispielsweise im November nicht mehr Meerforellen fangen dürfen soll.

Wenn unsere Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen für Wandersalmoniden nicht den gewünschten Erfolg haben, dann müssen wir als erstes Mal analysieren, woran es liegt. Erst dann kann man Maßnahmen ergreifen; aber „vorsorglich“ mal den Anglern das Beangeln zu untersagen, ist schon ein weit gehender Eingriff, der gut begründet sein muss, es meiner Ansicht nach aber nicht wäre.

Ich empfinde persönlich so: 
ich selbst habe mehrfach an den Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen als Fischereibiologe und auch Angler praktisch mitgewirkt und diese über Spenden zusätzlich unterstützt. 

Ich selbst habe über die letzten Jahre in dem angedachten Zeitraum kaum eine Handvoll Meerforellen überhaupt entnommen – schon gar keine braunen Fische. Und ich werde auch in den kommenden Jahren in dem Zeitraum kaum zum Fischen los kommen. 

Und doch rege ich mich auf: 
Man würde mir ohne für mich ersichtlichen Grund die Möglichkeit nehmen, auf Meerforellen fischen gehen zu können, wenn ich es denn wollte. Warum sollte ich das akzeptieren?

Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn denn die Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen nicht den gewünschten Erfolg haben, warum denkt man dann nicht besser darüber nach, ggf. die Maßnahmen weiter zu fördern, ohne die Angler auszusperren? 

Ist schon mal darüber nachgedacht worden, für die Fischerei auf Wandersalmoniden eine „Lizenz“ auszugeben, deren (vermutlich erheblichen) Erträge über eine gemeinnützige Stiftung zur Förderung eben dieser Maßnahmen eingesetzt werden könnten? 

Und wenn denn der anglerische Ausfang vermeintlich ein Problem sei – was ich noch zu bestreiten wage – warum dann nicht über Mitnahmegrenzen nachdenken? 

Beide Maßnahmen würden sich vielen begeisterten Anglern mit entsprechender Kommunikation vermitteln lassen, aber nicht, dass sie von heute auf morgen irgendwas nicht mehr dürfen, um ein vermeintliches Problem zu bekämpfen, an dem sie ganz sicher primär keine Schuld dran tragen.


----------



## Hardyfan (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Der Umwelt- und Agrarausschuss des SH-Landtages beschäftigt sich bereits damit.
Den Vorsitzenden, Herrn Klaus Klinckhammer, kenne ich persönlich. Ich werde ihn in der nächsten Woche mal fragen.

Hier http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl17/aussch/uua/einladung/arc/17-022_12-10.html

sind einige Drucksachen, Vorlagen, Umdrucke etc. veröffentlicht (Punkt 6 der Tagesordnung). Im einzelnen habe ich diese noch nicht gelesen, wenn es lediglich um die Änderung des Fischereirechts geht, bitte ich um Verschiebung.


----------



## shorty 38 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo, sollte diese Schonzeit Gesetz werden, werden viele Angler in dieser Zeit nach Dänemark oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern fahren und dort ihr Geld für Übernachtungen und Essen ausgeben. Das ist mal wieder ein Bärendienst für die Tourismusbranche in Schleswig Holstein. Respekt an den Landesverband. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, sollte diese Schonzeit Gesetz werden, werden viele Angler in dieser Zeit nach Dänemark oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern fahren und dort ihr Geld für Übernachtungen und Essen ausgeben. Das ist mal wieder ein Bärendienst für die Tourismusbranche in Schleswig Holstein. Respekt an den Landesverband. Gruß Shorty



Da mußt schon bis DK fahren, in MV gibts diese Schonzeit bereits #h

Ich meine vom 15. September bis 14. Dezember...


----------



## meeresdrachen (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@all,



> Zitat Steffen:
> Da mußt schon bis DK fahren, in MV gibts diese Schonzeit bereits #h
> 
> Ich meine vom 15. September bis 14. Dezember...


 
was ich für eine sehr vernünftige Maßnahme halte.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## shorty 38 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Sorry, ich habe noch nicht in MV gefischt und mich daher nicht mit den dortigen Gesetzen auseinander gesetzt. Die Angler aus MV werden dann wohl auch in ihrer Schonzeit nicht mehr nach Schleswig Holstein fahren. Vielleicht noch mehr Verlust für den dortigen Tourimus. Gruß Shorty


----------



## belle-hro (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Da mußt schon bis DK fahren, in MV gibts diese Schonzeit bereits #h
> 
> Ich meine vom 15. September bis 14. Dezember...


 
und zusätzlich eine Entnahmegrenze ausserhalb der Schonzeit von 3 Fischen/Tag.

Beide Regelungen halte ich für sinnvoll, aber (hier auch bereits angeführt)  happert es überall nur an den Kontrollen. Egal ob nun bei Anglern oder Fischern.

Letztens sind zwei Boote (Angler) und drei Küstenangler (waren auf Dorsch) kontrolliert und erwischt worden:vik: Die Strafe wird wohl richtig satt werden.

Leider sehe ich solche verschärften Kontrollen nicht bei den Berufsfischern |gr:


----------



## meeresdrachen (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@all,

auch in DK gibt es eine Schonzeit für
Lachs und Meerforelle:
*16.11. bis 15.01.*

das gilt auch für blanke Fische.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## goeddoek (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nee, gilt nur für "gefärbte" Fische 

> http://www.skovognatur.dk/DyrOgPlanter/Artsleksikon/Fisk/Min_fred.htm

http://www.visitdenmark.com/tysklan...iv-ferie/lystfiskeri/lystfisksaltvandlove.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Dann können die Dänen also wohl nach Ansicht des LSFV-SH nur igendwas falsch machen. 

Und dort müssen dann logischerweise weniger Mefos als in SH zu finden sein, wenn die Dänen solche "zielführenden" Maßnahmen wie generelle Schonzeit nicht wollen, sondern sich mit Verbot der Entnahme von gefärbten Fischen "bescheiden"....

Oder vielleicht sind dänische Angler einfach die besseren Menschen, die man nich so streng regulieren muss?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hier mal die Zusammenfassung der Fakten:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag 12/2010
> 
> *LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken​*
> Nach uns vorliegenden Informationen und Dokumenten will angeblich der VDSF-Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/) das Meerforellenangeln gesetzlich stark einschränken.
> ...





			
				Robert Vollborn schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon ein bemerkenswerter journalistischer Ansatz, ein Gerücht zu verbreiten, eine Diskussion in Gang zu setzen und anschließend den betroffenen Verband zu fragen, ob das alles überhaupt wahr ist. Früher sind wir mal kameradschaftlicher miteinander umgegangen.
> 
> Zur Sache:
> 
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben kam die Antwort des Verbandes auf unsere Anfrage, ob wir den Briefverkehr veröffentlichen dürfen.
> 
> Wie von uns gefordert hier ohne jeden zwischengefügten Kommentar oder irgendeine Änderung, direkt rauskopiert aus der Mail:
> 
> ...





			
				Frek Petersen schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Leute,
> ich bin ein wenig überrascht, welche Wellen dieses Thema geschlagen hat. Diesem liegt ein Schriftverkehr zwischen mir und dem LSFV SH zu Grunde.
> 
> Im Rahmen vollkommen normaler und allgemein üblicher Kontakte zwischen mir als Marketing-Manager unseres Unternehmens und Angeljournalisten hatte ich Thomas Finkbeiner davon erzählt, der es hier dann entsprechend thematisiert hat.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich persönlich finde besonders den Schluss von Frerks Statement nachdenkenswert, für alle Angler an der Küste und auch  für Verbandsfunktionäre:


> Und doch rege ich mich auf:
> Man würde mir ohne für mich ersichtlichen Grund die Möglichkeit nehmen, auf Meerforellen fischen gehen zu können, wenn ich es denn wollte. Warum sollte ich das akzeptieren?
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn denn die Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen nicht den gewünschten Erfolg haben, warum denkt man dann nicht besser darüber nach, ggf. die Maßnahmen weiter zu fördern, ohne die Angler auszusperren?
> ...



Und Frerk sollte man als Fischereibiologen und ehemaligem Chefredakteur von Fisch und Fang da vielleicht auch etwas Einblick zutrauen, wenn schon uns nicht..


----------



## Gemini (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht sind dänische Angler einfach die besseren Menschen, die man nich so streng regulieren muss?



So traurig das wäre, aber leider ist da meiner Meinung nach was dran. 

In Dänemark sehe ich kaum Stellnetze obwohl jeder Däne und selbst Touri die Möglichkeit dazu hätte welche zu stellen und die Dänen mit denen ich angeln gehe verspüren auch nicht diesen inneren Zwang ihre Kühltruhen mit Filets vollzuknallen zu müssen.

Mir kommts als Aussenstehendem auch so vor als ob dort irgendwie an einem Strang gezogen wird...?

Vielleicht fahre ich aber auch seit 30 Jahren in die Ponyhof-Ecke von Dänemark


----------



## MefoProf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin,

der beitrag von Frerk Petersen trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. #6. 

Das Hauptproblem sind beim Schutz der Meerforellen die mangelhaften Reproduktionsbedingungen in den Auen und Flüssen, wie ich es auch schon mehrfach hier ziemlich am Anfang formuliert hatte. 

Daher muß man erst einmal genau dort ansetzen, wenn man bessere Meerforellenbestände haben möchte. *Es nützt rein gar nichts Fische zu schützen/schonen, die ohnehin nicht ablaichen können. *Daher ist es auch vollkommen unerheblich, ob diese ein Laichkleid tragen oder nicht. 

Deshalb sollte ein Verband seine Kräfte darauf konzentrieren, bessere Bedingungen in den Laichgewässern zu schaffen, anstatt ein Fangverbot durchzusetzen. Wenn das gelungen ist (was sicherlich einige Jahrzehnte dauern wird), kann man über eine Schonzeit nachdenken, sofern dann überhaupt noch Bedarf besteht. 

Dass diese Vorgehensweise funktioniert, zeigt das Beispiel Dänemark ja nun mehr als eindeutig. In immer mehr Auen besteht heute kaum noch die Notwendigkeit Fische auszusetzen, da diese mehr Nachkommen produzieren, als das Gewässer beherbergen kann. 

Allerdings liegt auch hier noch vieles im Argen und die Renaturierungsprojekte werden noch Generationen von Anglern, Politikern, Biologen usw beschäftigen.

Wie hier auch bereits mehrfach angesprochen, würde eine Schonzeit auch noch erhebliche finanzielle Einbußen für das Land nach sich ziehen. 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				MefoProf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> der beitrag von Frerk Petersen trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. #6.
> 
> ...


Danke, MefoProf.
(Zumindest mir) Einleuchtend und klar, kurz und prägnant..


----------



## scripophix (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird wohl seitens der Verbandsführung über eine generelle Meerforellenschonzeit in einem Zeitraum von etwa Mitte September bis Mitte Dezember nachgedacht bzw. dies von der Regierung gefordert. Statt der bisherigen Regelung, nach der nur die Mitnahme der gefärbten Meerforellen verboten war.
> 
> Was einen Großteil der Saison für die Angler natürlich dann zunichte macht.
> 
> Also eine weitere, sinnlose gesetzliche Einschränkung für Angler.






Das ist Thema dieses Threads, nicht Sinn oder Unsinn einer Fangbegrenzung.

Dafür gibt es den anderen Thread.

Ich habe bisher keinen Nachweis für die behauptete Verhaltensweise des LSFV S-H gesehen/gelesen.

Ich kenne allerdings die Meldung auf Nachfrage des KV HL, nämlich R. Vollborn, Zitat:

"Unser Kreisverband hat heute telefonisch mit dem Landesverband in Kiel Kontakt aufgenommen, um in dieser Sache einmal nachzufragen und um die tatsächlichen Fakten in Erfahrung zu bringen. Geschäftsführer Robert Vollborn sagte, dass man im Präsidium und in der Geschäftsführung aufgrund von Überlegungen einzelner Mitglieder schon über eine mögliche zusätzliche Schonzeit der Meerforelle diskutiert habe. Zu einer Einigkeit im Präsidium oder gar zu einem Entschluß sei man aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt gekommen. Daher sind auch keine entsprechenden Vorschläge zur Gesetzesänderung durch den Landesverband der Landesregierung in Kiel vorgelegt worden."

Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/news/2010/keine-schonzeit-der-meerforelle.php

Und noch eines: Für eine Änderung der KüFO fehlt derzeit das geänderte LFischG als Grundlage. Denn das Gesetz befindet sich noch im Entstehen. 

Folge: Es kann keine Schonmaße/-zeiten geben. 

Diese Diskussion geht schlicht an allem vorbei...

Viel Spaß noch, ich steige an dieser Stelle aus und werde dem Landesverband folgen - macht Ihr ruhig weiter, es interessiert ja offenbar nicht, was der "Angeklagte" sagt.

Tschü'


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Was soll die ganze Aufregung?
Kaum ein deutsches Wandersalmonidengewässer mündet in die Ostsee.
Laßt die Dänen, Schweden und Polen doch weiter den Besatz bezahlen.
Die meisten Fische die wir an der Ostsee fangen sind doch alles Ausländer.:q

Spaß bei Seite, die meisten dieser Fische stammen aus dem Ausland.
Ich persönlich schäme mich, das wir in Deutschland nicht in der Lage sind, selber so etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.
Klar einige versuchen es!
Ich meine aber die Besatzmaßnahmen der Dänen und Polen direkt in die Ostsee denn da stammen wohl die meisten Fische her.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern zu können das alles mit zig tausenden Regenbogen Forellen begann, später dann Bachforellen und jetzt Meerforellen.
Wir Deutschen denken aber immer noch an den unendlichen Fischreichtum der Meere und ernten ohne zu sähen.
*Das ist ein Thema!*
Eine allgemeine Schonzeit im Herbst für diese Fische für mich nicht.

Was fehlt sind Regeln zur Netzfischerei und der Vermarktung aus diesen Fängen. 
Später dann Besatz bei gleichzeitigem verbessern der Laichgewässer.
Da fehlt ein klares Programm... schade.

*Schade um den Zeitaufwand denn einige erbringen um diese Fische später fangen zu können.*
*Nur diesen steht aus meiner Sicht das Recht zu über das Thema Schonzeit zu schreiben.*
Die anderen Nutzer dieser Fische, (Fischer,Kormorane und Angler) aus meiner Sicht nicht.

Ich verstehe, das wir Angler uns nicht selber immer neue Einschränkungen auferlegen sollten.
Leider ist für die meisten aber alles erlaubt was nicht verboten ist.

Wenn Ihr also eine fette,zarte Forelle essen wollt, die sicher nicht mit Schadstoffen belastet ist und Euch dabei noch ökologisch korekt verhalten wollt!
Kauft Euch eine Zuchtforelle! #6

Nasse und rutschiege Hände sind beim Angeln nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				scripophix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bisher keinen Nachweis für die behauptete Verhaltensweise des LSFV S-H gesehen/gelesen.


Dann lies das Statement von Frerk Petersen.

Wir dürfen ja leider die Briefe des Präsidenten vom LSFV-SH nicht veröffentlichen, aus denen laut Frerk Petersen (auch mir liegen die Briefe vor, ich sehe das genauso) hervorgeht:


			
				Ferk schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wurde jedenfalls explizit bestätigt, dass der LSFV eine generelle Schonzeit in Betracht gezogen hatte – meine Information war also richtig.



Und genau deswegen haben wir nachgefragt...



			
				BERND2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Laßt die Dänen, Schweden und Polen doch weiter den Besatz bezahlen.


Naja, von der Fischereiabgabe, die ja alle Angler in SH bezahlen, geht genügend ja auch genügend Geld in die Mefoaufzucht bei uns..
;-)))



			
				BERND2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Was fehlt sind Regeln zur Netzfischerei und der Vermarktung aus diesen Fängen.
> Später dann Besatz bei gleichzeitigem verbessern der Laichgewässer.
> Da fehlt ein klares Programm... schade.


Genau das ist wohl eher das Problem - Daher auch unser Frage, warum wieder einmal Angler unter sinnfreien Restriktionen zu leiden haben sollen..



> Schade um den Zeitaufwand denn einige erbringen um diese Fische später fangen zu können.
> *Nur diesen steht aus meiner Sicht das Recht zu über das Thema Schonzeit zu schreiben*.


Ich finde, JEDER Angler, der da betroffen sein könnte von einer nachweisbar sinnfreien weiteren gesetzlichne Restriktion, der darf das auch.. 

Schonzeit wird ja auch bei Wallern diskutiert im Süßwasser.
Oder bei bei Dorschen (die gar niemand besetzt/züchtet/finanziert)..

Und vor allem darf man als Angler das dann, wenn ein "Angler"verband so was augenscheinlich vorantreibt - denn darum geht es..


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Thomas,

meine Küche ist nach einer langen Nacht sauber. Fängst Du gleich an oder kannst Du nicht schlafen

Mit Grüßen aus der Küche
Shorty


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher keinen Nachweis für die behauptete Verhaltensweise des LSFV S-H gesehen/gelesen.
> 
> Ich kenne allerdings die Meldung auf Nachfrage des KV HL, nämlich R. Vollborn, Zitat:
> 
> ...



Du schreibst, keine Anhaltspunkte zu sehen, zitierst aber gleichzeitig Robert Vollborn, der die Möglichkeit einräumt.

Daraus folgerst Du, dass es diese Schonzeit nicht geben kann. 


Bitte erkläre die Logik darin ? Oder hast Du Informationen, dass es diese Schonzeit, unabhängig von anstehenden Diskussionen, aus anderen Gründen nicht geben kann ? 

Ich kenne kein Statement eines Offiziellen, dass diese Schonzeit nicht eingeführt wird. Du ??


----------



## meeresdrachen (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@all,

hier wird viel Wind um nichts gemacht!
Sollte ein generelle 3-monatige Schonzeit
für Lachs und Meerforelle kommen--was solls?
Ich kann damit leben.

@goeddeck,

danke für die Klarstellung.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Es geht nicht darum, ob man damit leben kann..

Sondern warum man damit leben soll?

Und warum sowas sinnfreies (auch was den Mefdoschutz angeht, siehe Postings Frerk und MefoProf) auch noch von einem Verband überlegt wird?

Der dazu dann auch eher verschleiert auf Nachfragen, als offen ehrlich antwortet, bzw. zumindest die hier öffentlichen Aussagen und der Brief des Präsidenten, den wir ja nicht veröffentlichen dürfen, nicht gerade übereinstimmende Aussagen machen..


----------



## meeresdrachen (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@Thomas,

viel Wind um nichts!
Ich wiederhole mich,merk das schon.

Das neue Fischereigesetz liegt erstmal im
Entwurf vor.Verabschiedung soll Ende März
sein.
Dann kriegen wir im Sommer die neue Küfo.
Dort werden die neuen Mindestmaße und
Schonzeiten enthalten sein.
Sich jetzt schon derart aufzublähen,bringt
nichts.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Sich jetzt schon derart aufzublähen,bringt
> nichts.


Wann denn sonst?
Wenns wieder mal zu spät ist?

Doch, weil wenn ein Verband sowas gegen Angler andenkt, muss man schon einschreiten, bevor es zu spät ist. Angeblich waren ja laut Brief alle Kreisverbände darüber unterrichtet - nur wusste keiner was davon..



War also wohl nicht unbedingt geplant, das groß zu diskutieren..

Aber abwarten müssen wir wohl, das stimmt...

Vielleicht stimmt ja diese Aussage vom Präsidenten:


> Um über diesen Kreis hinaus Informationen und Meinungen auszutauschen wird Ende Januar eine Diskussionsveranstaltung zum Thema Salmoniden von uns


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@Thomas9904:
Trotz allem, sollte eine Schonzeit sinnvoll sein oder nicht, drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das du schon aus Prinzip dagegen wärst ... nur weil der VDSF da involviert ist.
Selbst wenn sich hier an der Küste alle einig wären das wir damit nicht nur leben könnten, sondern das die Schonzeit nötig wäre ....

:-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Trotz allem, sollte eine Schonzeit sinnvoll sein oder nicht, drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das du schon aus Prinzip dagegen wärst ... nur weil der VDSF da involviert ist.


Sie ist aber erstens ja nicht sinnvoll (siehe Hinweise Frerk als Fischereibiologe oder MefoProf, die das schön deutlich erläutern), zum zweiten geht es auch und gerade darum, *wie* der Verband hier verfährt:
Statt öffentlich alles wieder mal mehr oder weniger im Geheimen!! 

Nicht mal Leute hier ausm Forum die auch in Kreisverbänden im LSFV-SH aktiv sind, wussten nur ansatzweise von solchen Überlegungen - sowenig wie Frerks eigener Kreisverband...

Und ohne Frerks Nachfragen bei mir hätte man das vielleicht gar nicht mitgekriegt und diskutieren können und wäre nachher ohne jede Einflussmöglichkeit vor dem Ergebnis gestanden...

Ja, das ist schon eine (leider!) typische Vorgehensweise von VDSF-Verbänden, gegen die ich mich immer wehren werde..

Und wenn an der Küste sich ALLE (auch Urlauber und nicht organisierte Angler) einig wären, dass sie eine sinnlose generelle Schonzeit brauchen, dann sollen sie natürlich diese auch bekommen..

Genauso wie sie dann Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Meisterschaftsverbote etc. haben sollen dürfen....


----------



## MefoProf (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin,

ich muß sagen, dass ich doch ziemlich erstaunt bin, dass so viele Leute offensichtlich nichts gegen eine Schonzeit haben. |bigeyes|kopfkrat

Ich fische selber in der Zeit von ca Oktober bis Januar zwar auch nicht auf Meerforellen, da mir die Qualität der Fische in der Zeit einfach nicht zusagt . 

Das liegt aber hauptsächlich an dem Revier (Fjord) in dem ich angel. Hier in unmittelbarer Umgebung gibt es mindestens 4 Aufstiegsgewässer und daher fängt man dann natürlich in diesen Monaten in erster Linie Auf- und Absteiger, sowie Fische die so rund um's Mindestmaß sind. 

In anderen Gebieten (offene Küste) sieht es da schon ganz anders aus. Dort (wie z.B Feh,marn) wird man kaum Auf/Absteiger fangen. 

Aus diesen Gesichtspunkten heraus, wären Schutzzonen sicherlich wesentlich effektiver als Schonzeiten, wenn man denn schon unbedingt etwas in der Richtung unternehmen möchte.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Das würde dann ja auch eher Stellnetzfischer als Angler betreffen.. 

Sollten vielleicht Verbandsfunktionäre mal drüber nachdenken..

Als "Angler"verband..


----------



## Hardyfan (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo,

Thomas hat am 2.12. um 08.57 Uhr den ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thema eingestellt.
Bis heute - 4.12. - 17.25 - gab es dazu 134 Beiträge und 3.806 Zugriffe.
Der Geschäftsführer des LSFV hat ebenfalls einen Beitrag verfasst, also nehmen die auch an diesem Thread Anteil und lesen garantiert mit.

Eine derartige Resonanz in der kurzen Zeit vom 2. bis zum 4.12 ist selbst für das größte Anglerforum nicht alltäglich.

Was mich wundert: Bis jetzt hat der LSFV weder auf seiner Homepage noch in seinem Forum - gerade das Forum wäre eine geeignete Plattform - eine klarstellende Stellungnahme veröffentlicht.

Eine ziemlich magere Nummer in einer Zeit, in der Bürger - und damit auch Angler - zunehmend kritischer werden und dezidiert nachfragen. Und sich mit Allgemeinplätzen nicht mehr zufriedengeben.

Das kann nur bedeuten:

1. An der Sache ist wirklich nichts dran und es wurde verbandsintern halt mal darüber gesprochen oder

2. die Verbandsführung hat lediglich noch keinen *formellen* Beschluss (offizielle Forderung der Schonzeit) gefasst, ist sich in der Sache aber einig sowie

3. die Verbandsführung wartet auf das Änderungsverfahren zur KüFO, das ja erst mehr oder weniger zeitversetzt zur Verabschiedung des Fischereigesetzes erfolgen wird (erst das Gesetz, danach die Rechtsverordnung), darüberhinaus 

4. die sitzen auf einem derart hohen Roß, dass sie die entsprechende Aufklärung schlicht und ergreifend nicht für notwendig erachten.

Man kann zu der Sache stehen wie man will. Aber ein Verhalten wie in Nr. 4 beschrieben ist out und wird zu Recht nicht mehr von den Menschen akzeptiert. Sowas kommt noch hinter den Hütchenspielern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> @Thomas9904:
> Trotz allem, sollte eine Schonzeit sinnvoll sein oder nicht, drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das du schon aus Prinzip dagegen wärst ... nur weil der VDSF da involviert ist.
> Selbst wenn sich hier an der Küste alle einig wären das wir damit nicht nur leben könnten, sondern das die Schonzeit nötig wäre ....
> 
> :-(



Den LSFV SH haben wir in der Vergangenheit mehr als einmal und immer wieder für gute Arbeit gelobt. Und sehr vieles was da gemacht wird, ist auch gut. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man über Ausreißer nicht sprechen darf. Das würden wir bei DAV ganz genauso machen, wenn es einen Anlass dafür geben sollte. Das wir da weniger Infos bekommen, oder es generell weniger Anlässe gibt, dafür können wir nix.


Was die Schonzeit angeht, meine ganz persönliche Meinung:

Wenn eine Art geschützt werden muss, dann sind die Schutzmaßnahmen umfassend zu treffen. Ich beziehe das nicht nur auf Fische. Fast alle Schmetterlinge unter Schutz zu stellen, aber gleichzeitig zu erlauben, dass Hecken entfernt, Wiesen überdüngt und bis an den Wegrand gemäht werden, ist purer Aktionismus.

Ich wäre von einer Meerforellenschonzeit gar nicht persönlich betroffen, ärgere mich aber generell ganz furchtbar über solche Alibiaktionen. Die Angler sind der kleinste einwirkende Faktor auf eine Bedrohung der Bestände. Da wird ein Verbot erlassen, alle anderen dürfen uneingeschränkt weitermachen.

Für mich ist nicht die Schonzeit ein Skandal, sondern dass nicht im gleichen Zuge alle anderen notwendigen Schritte mit unternommen werden. 

Sowas muss als Paket verabschiedet werden, sonst ist es sinn- und zwecklos. 

Von einem Anglerverband, völlig egal wie er heißt, der sich auch den Naturschutz auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, erwarte ich dass er selbstverständlich die Angler mit in den Schutzgedanken einbezieht, Zugeständnisse aber nur und ausschließlich dann macht, wenn darüber hinaus weitere, sinnvolle Maßnahmen im gleichen Zug mit verabschiedet werden.
Nicht aus Gerechtigkeitsgefühl, sondern um einen echten und wirklichen Schutz zu erreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@ Hardyfan:
1 fällt aus, laut Brief vom Präsidenten 

2 und 3 ist möglich, 

4 leider nicht unmöglich..


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muß sagen, dass ich doch ziemlich erstaunt bin, dass so viele Leute offensichtlich nichts gegen eine Schonzeit haben. |bigeyes|kopfkrat
> 
> ...





#r|good:|good:|good:#r


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich fische zu 80% auf Fehmarn und hab da seit 2006 noch NIE ne braune Mefo gefangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frerk (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Noch mal Gedanken, die mit dem Vorgang in der Sache nichts zu tun haben - eine Sachdiskussion soll ja angeblich am 21. Januar geführt werden (wobei ich noch nicht weiß, wann genau und wo das sein soll...).

Aber ich verstehe nicht die Aufregung wegen der Formalie im Stile "warum jetzt darüber schon so ereifert diskutiert wird". 

Ist das nicht ein ganz normaler Prozess in einer demokratischen Meinungsfindung, dass sich Interessengruppen für bestimmte Entscheidungen finden und Ihre Interessen auch artikulieren? 

Würde das in unserer Demokratie besser funktionieren und dies, bevor Entscheidungen getroffen wurden, hätten wir bestimmte unerfreuliche Ereignisse, die den Steuerzahler in den letzten Wochen zig-Millionen gekostet haben, so in der Form nicht gehabt.

Zweitens kann ich den Zungenschlag bei einigen Threadbeiträgen nicht nachvollziehen, dass man das Präsidium bzw. den LSFV so nicht "anpissen" dürfe - das schließt die leicht aufgeregte Reaktion des LSFV selbst ein. 

Verbandspolitik hin oder her - mir geht es um die Sache, noch nicht mal um Schonzeit ja oder nein, ich ärgere mich im Kern darüber, dass ein Anglerverband etwas beabsichtigen könnte (wofür es halt klare Anzeichen gab, was man auf Grund des ganzen Vorganges jetzt relativiert hat), wovon ich (a) ausgehen musste, dass die Mitglieder es nicht ansatzweise wussten (was mittlerweile jedermann evident sein müsste) und (b) für mich nicht klar war und ist, dass dies auch der Wille der Mehrheit der vom Verband vertretenen Angler sei.

Es geht nicht darum, mit dem Geschäftsführer oder dem Präsidenten ungebührlich umzugehen. 
Wer mich kennt, ich habe schon vor 10 Jahren in Fernsehsendungen konstruktiv fair über regressive Maßnahmen zu Lasten der Angler (z.B. Nachtangelverbot im Saarland) mit Verbandsführern diskutiert, weiß, dass mir viel an einem sachlichen Umgang miteinander liegt.

Aber für dumm lasse ich mich auch nicht verkaufen. 
Und bis zu einem gewissen Punkt müssen gewählte Vertreter bzw. aus der Verbandsabgabe letztlich auch von mir bezahlte Mitarbeiter im LSFV bestimmte Sachzusammenhänge wenn schon nicht dem einzelnen Mitglied, dann doch den Unterverbänden gegenüber rechtfertigen. Das ich persönlich eine Antwort bekommen habe, ist ein guter Stil.

Dass jetzt aber so getan wird, dass diese Schriftverkehre nicht öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen ("Ich selbst leite auch keine Briefe an andere weiter, die ich erhalte." Zitat Präsident LSFV) ist schon eigenartig. 
Das Schreiben vom Präsidenten des LSFV war (a) ein offizielles auf LSFV Briefpapier, es war (b) mitnichten als (s)eine Mindermeinung oder private Mitteilung gekennzeichnet, (c) lag den beiden Antworten vollkommen offene Anfragen zugrunde - sprich der Absender war offen bekannt und damit auch, dass ich einen journalistischen Hintergrund habe und auch, dass ich in anderer Sache schon mal ernste Differenzen mit dem LSFV ausgefochten hatte. Insofern ist der Umstand, dass ich mit anderen über die Sache spreche, kein Geheimnisverrat. 

Dazu noch: Erstens wird auch die "Gegenseite" sich ja darüber unterhalten und meine Anfragen austauschen ("guckt mal hier, was der Petersen wieder geschrieben hat....), zweitens gibt es Gepflogenheiten im Umgang miteinander, die es verbieten, wenn mir jemand etwas "im Vertrauen" (oder englisch "off the records") erzählt, das auch für sich zu behalten. Keine der Passagen der beiden Briefe waren entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Dass ich die Briefe dennoch nicht öffentlich mache, ist Zeichen guten Willens.

Noch Betrachtungen bzgl. der Meinungsäußerungen einzelner hier im Thread. 
Jeder hat das Recht, eine eigene Meinung zu haben - das respektiere ich, auch wenn sie von der meinigen abweicht. Ich glaube andererseits, dass einige recht leichtfertig einer etwaigen Schonzeit zustimmen, vor allem vor allem, weil sie selbst nicht betroffen sind. 

Auch ist es für mich fragwürdig, wie Angler aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, eine Schonzeit in Schleswig-Holstein als "sinnvoll" deklarieren können. Bloß weil sie in dem Zeit selbst nicht fischen dürfen in ihrem Bundesland, sollen es die Nachbarn auch nicht? Wenn jemand Sachargumente hat, warum denn eine generelle Schonzeit wünschenswert wäre, möge er mich bitte überzeugen, am besten am 21. Januar. Aber ein allgemeines "finde ich gut" überzeugt mich nicht…

In dem Zusammenhang muss ich leider Parallelen auf andere von Anglern selbst proklamierten Verbote ziehen. Die Nachtangelverbote wurden in Deutschland vermutlich auch von den Anglern erlassen, die selbst nicht oder nur selten in der Nacht los gingen ("dann sollen die anderen es auch nicht"), die lächerlichen Boilieverbote in vielen Vereinen sind in den allermeisten Fällen ein Ergebnis eines Neidkonflikts mit der Mehrheit der Mitglieder, die sich den modernen Angeltechniken verschlossen haben. Ich selbst war mal in einem Verein, der das Anfüttern kategorisch verboten (nicht reglementiert!) hat. 

Wir Angler sind uns selbst der größte Feind, denn diese Liste ließe sich beliebig fortsetzen.

*Mein Appell an alle zu überlegen, bevor sie einem weiteren Verbot innerlich zustimmen, ob sie davon in der Sache auch überzeugt sind, oder es sie einfach nur nicht betrifft und es ihnen nicht weh tut. Immer dran denken - das nächste Verbot könnte dann auch sie betreffen, und dann ringen sie um Verbündete, denen sie in anderer Sache ihre Solidarität versagt haben.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Noch mal Gedanken, die mit dem Vorgang in der Sache nichts zu tun haben


Naja, Deine Gedanken treffen aber voll Sinn und Intention des Threads und auch warum wir uns da redaktionell "einmischen" - Danke also dafür!

Warum soll ein "Angler"verband über Restriktionen für Angler nachdenken, statt über Erleichterungen für diese?

Da dieses Posting aber genauso in den Thread hier passt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809
erlaube ich mir,  ihn dahin zu kopieren..

Und wenn Frerk das erlaubt, wüde ich das auch gerne in www.Anglerpraxis.de bringen 
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Wobei interessanterweise das Thema im Forum vom Landesverband keines ist....

Weder von Seiten der dort registrierten Angler, noch dass  der Verband darüber diskutieren lässt..

Wird das jetzt wieder als "Angriff" von mir gewertet, wenn ich das als "vielsagend" empfinde??


----------



## MefoProf (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin,

gerade den letzten Satz aus Frerks Posting sollte man sich wirklich mal sehr genau ansehen:

*"Mein Appell an alle zu überlegen,  bevor sie einem weiteren Verbot innerlich zustimmen, ob sie davon in der  Sache auch überzeugt sind, oder es sie einfach nur nicht betrifft und  es ihnen nicht weh tut. Immer dran denken - das nächste Verbot könnte  dann auch sie betreffen, und dann ringen sie um Verbündete, denen sie in  anderer Sache ihre Solidarität versagt haben.* "

Mich betreffen die Regelungen in SH nicht, da ich wohl kaum jemals wieder in S-H auf Meerforelle fischen werde und von daher könnte ich auch prima damit leben, aber es geht dabei eben um mehr. 

#h


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn an der Küste sich ALLE (auch Urlauber und nicht organisierte Angler) einig wären, dass sie eine sinnlose generelle Schonzeit brauchen, dann sollen sie natürlich diese auch bekommen..
> 
> Genauso wie sie dann Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Meisterschaftsverbote etc. haben sollen dürfen....


 
Genau ich finde auch das unsere Strände vor tausenden Brandungsanglern geschützt werden müssen,die können auch tagsüber auf Aal Butt Dorsch und co.gehen und dann in abgesteckten Pools der rest muss für das Allgemeinwohl geschützt werden.

Ausser sind unsere Küsten schon genug bedroht eingeschränkt.......da müssen nicht noch Angler das letzte bißchen Natur mit Blei Schnur Müll....etc.einsauen,die Vogelwelt stören usw usw.

Die meisten wollen ja auch nur Angeln,was juckt es sie was da beschlossen wird.|rolleyes#h

#h


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gerade den letzten Satz aus Frerks Posting sollte man sich wirklich mal sehr genau ansehen:
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

Es ist von den betroffenen Verbänden nicht gewünscht, das sich Ortsfremde / Nichtbetroffene einmischen. Siehe auch im ASV HH - Thread. 

Man ist nicht betroffen und soll sich gefälligst nicht einmischen #q

Aber nur gemeinsam und solidarisch sind wir Angler stark.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Solange es den Verbänden in den Kram passt, darf man ja auch "gemeinsam"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Im Magazin hier sind die Fakten zu dem Fall hier ab sofort zusammen gefasst zu lesen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...l-meerforellenangeln-stark-einschraenken.html.


----------



## dat_geit (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

OH, oh kann ich auch noch Hexerei anzeigen|uhoh:.....

|kopfkrat wird hier ne heilige Kuh geschlachtet? Oder passt man hier endlich mal die KüFO der BiFO an, weil umgekehrt geht ja gar nicht.

Im übrigen finde ich es gut, wenn man einem Bundesland schon seine eigenen Gedanken zu gewissen lokalen Dingen lässt. Wir kümmern uns auch nicht um Flüsse südlich der Elbe oder das Steinhuder Meer.

Schon krass wie man uns versucht zu bevormunden. Das geht hier gar nicht. Ziehe deine Hexenjäger zurück und wartet mal ab, was hier in Ruhe besprochen wird. 

Hier arbeiten ne Menge Leute an beiden Küsten und in den Flüssen daran, dass es überhaupt an vielen Stellen solche Bestände gibt und wenn die sich mal darüber Gedanken machen, ist das wohl mehr als legitim.

Im übrigen haben wir hier auch Leute, die seit einigen Jahren sich mit diesen Themen befassen und sehr wohl die Befähigung haben, dazu auch was aus biologischer Sicht zu sagen.

Fachlich habe ich hier außer in den Raum gestellter Thesen ohne diese auch mit Studien zu belegen viel dummes Zeug gelesen. Wenn wir uns auf einer solchen Basis als Mitglieder der ARGE Stör/Bramau oder sogar des AFGN bewegen würden, würden wir zu Hause sitzen bleiben.

Ich kann den Stellungnahmen meines Landesverbandes gut folgen und stelle fest, dass die hier verantwortlichen Beteiligten seit Wochen im Dialog stehen, der sich aus der Arbeit vor Ort ergibt.

Die Angriffe auf meinen Landesverband nehme ich persönlich, gerade weil ich hier als aktiver vor Ort in den letzten Monaten viele Gespräche hatte. Da ist nichts entschieden und wer lesen kann, dem dürfte bekannt sein, dass wir uns in ein paar Wochen zu einem öffentlichen Erfahrungsaustausch treffen wollen.

Wäre schön, wenn du Thomas dich mal vor Ort informieren würdest. Könntest tolle berichte schreiben über die Rückkehr der Lachse in manche Oberläufe und dergleichen mehr.

Wir stehen eben nicht alle in der Ostsee und fangen Meerforellen, sondern kümmern uns auch bei diesen Bedingungen darum, dass es diese auch noch weiterhin gibt.

Da könnten wir noch Hilfe und Mittel gebrauchen, statt solchen Mist hier.|gr:

Andreas Wetzer
Gewässerwart VdSA Kellinghusen
Mitglieder der Arbeitsgemeinschaft für die Wiedereinbürgerung von Wandersalmoniden in Stör und Bramau. (Projekt seit Anfang der 80!!!!!!!! Jahre des 20 Jahrhundert)

Und damit nochmals der Hinweis, dass diese Fische im Fluss oder Bach laichen und nicht in der Ostsee............


----------



## dat_geit (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was soll die ganze Aufregung?
> Kaum ein deutsches Wandersalmonidengewässer mündet in die Ostsee.
> Laßt die Dänen, Schweden und Polen doch weiter den Besatz bezahlen.
> Die meisten Fische die wir an der Ostsee fangen sind doch alles Ausländer.:q
> ...



Das ist ja starker Tobak und dummes Zeug dazu auch noch.
Du solltest mal über deinen Tellerrand schauen und dann kommste schnell in deiner Nähe bereits auf die ersten guten erfolgreichen Projekte, die es auch nicht erst seit letzten Jahr gibt.
Oder muss ich dir die Links dazu auch noch zitieren....... #c


----------



## dat_geit (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Frerk schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> ich bin ein wenig überrascht, welche Wellen dieses Thema geschlagen hat. Diesem liegt ein Schriftverkehr zwischen mir und dem LSFV SH zu Grunde.
> 
> Im Rahmen vollkommen normaler und allgemein üblicher Kontakte zwischen mir als Marketing-Manager unseres Unternehmens und Angeljournalisten hatte ich Thomas Finkbeiner davon erzählt, der es hier dann entsprechend thematisiert hat.
> ...



In Schleswig-Holstein verfügen wir übrigens über 2 Meere und eine Reproduktion die laut unserer Behörden und einigen Doktorarbeiten nicht stattfinden sollte, darf dann halt auch nicht stattfinden.
Brutfallen dürfen nicht eingesetzt werden, Laichbetten nicht untersucht und und und soll ich noch weiter machen bei den gezinkten Karten, mit denen hier außerhalb der Natur noch gearbeitet wird.
Hier werden Behauptungen von Behörden aufgestellt, die selbst mit Tatsachenbeweisen nicht widerlegt werden können.
Trotzdem arbeiten hier Angelfreunde seit über 20 Jahren an den von ihnen als nutzlos titulierten Projekten, wo wir uns wie jüngst in der oberen Schwale jedes Jahr über die Erfolge erfreuen können.
Ist schon schlimm, sich dann noch als Biologe zu outen.
Aktuelle Informationen zum Laichfischfang an dem anderen Meer können sie gerne bei mir erfragen. Er war sehr gut. 
In der Trave dürfen sie gerne auch einen weiteren Grund nennen, weshalb man in denletzten Jahren an immer weniger Laichfische kommt. Thema Elektrofischen als Erwerbsgrundlage für einen Fischereibetrieb auch in der Aufstiegszeit, die übrigens hier schon im Mai beginnt. 
Wir sind die von der Elbe...........

Andreas Wetzer


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Andi, 
es hat doch niemand was gegen die Bemühungen gesagt, welche zur Verbesserung der Laichgewässer oder auch Aufzucht von Mefos gemacht werden.

Sondern gegen die geplanten Einschränkungen für Angler und das Verhalten des Verbandes, der das zum einen wohl fördert.

Und zum anderen dass der Verband wohl versucht hat schön geheim zu halten, statt offen zu diskutieren (an den Reaktionen sieht man ja auch das man sich da im Verband wohl ertappt vorkommt - und nicht zu vergessen: 
Ich kenne auch die Briefe des Verbandspräsidenten, die wir leider eben nicht veröffentlichen dürfen..)..

Hättest Du Frerks Posting richtig gelesen, hättest Du auch bemerkt dass z. B. gerade zur zielgerichteten Finanzierung der Mefomaßnahmen da auch ein extra Mefoschein vorgeschlagen wurde es geht nicht um für oder eggen Mefoprojekte, sonder nschlicht um das wie und vor allem: Nicht gegen die Angler!

Und Mitnahmebeschränkungen, falls jemand glaubt, dass der anglerische Fang in der Ostsee entscheidend für den Mefobestand sei und nicht die Stellnetzfischerei, der Schwarzverkauf, keine Schutzzonen im Meer an den Aufstiegsgewässern und was es da noch alles gibt.. 

Dann müssen die Dänen ja auch alles falsch machen, die haben zwar viele Mefos, aber keine generelle Schonzeit..

Oder muss da wieder mal am deutschen (Verbands)Wesen die Welt genesen?

Oder frei nach Karl Marx:
"Die Angler haben nichts (in ihr) zu verlieren als ihre Ketten. Sie haben eine Welt zu gewinnen.“

Davon ab:


			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Schon krass wie man uns versucht zu bevormunden. Das geht hier gar nicht. Ziehe deine Hexenjäger zurück und wartet mal ab, was hier in Ruhe besprochen wird.


Das könnte ich auch persönlich nehmen, tus aber natürlich nicht, da ich weiss dass das ein emotionales Thema sein kann...

Hättest Du aber den Schlusssatz des Eingangspostings von mir gelesen, war klar, dass da eben keine "Hexenjagd" veranstaltet wurde, sondern schlicht um eine nachvollziehbare Antwort gebeten, da ja keinerlei offizielle Infos vorlagen - Was daraufhin geschah, kam durch die Reaktionen der Verbandsrepräsentanten.. 


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn eigentlich können und wollen wir uns nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas tatsächlich gefordert wird.
> Eine entsprechende Antwort werden wir natürlich sofort veröffentlichen.



Und von wegen erstmal "die Einheimeischen machen lassen"..
Das hat man leider in vielen Bundesländern schon viel zu oft, worunter heute noch Angler leiden müssen (Nachtangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot, Setzkescherverbot etc...)..

Daher hat Frerk auch da in seinem Posting leider nur zu recht:


			
				Frerk schrieb:
			
		

> *Mein Appell an alle zu überlegen, bevor sie einem weiteren Verbot innerlich zustimmen, ob sie davon in der Sache auch überzeugt sind, oder es sie einfach nur nicht betrifft und es ihnen nicht weh tut. Immer dran denken - das nächste Verbot könnte dann auch sie betreffen, und dann ringen sie um Verbündete, denen sie in anderer Sache ihre Solidarität versagt haben.*



Auch in Indien gibts heilige Kühe.

Die fressen Müll in den Straßen und Slums..

Aber auch die stehen unter Vollschutz...


----------



## MefoProf (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Dat geit,

deine Empörung kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Vielmehr sehe ich mich durch das was du beschreibst, in meiner Meinung bestätigt. 
Der Weg zu besseren Beständen an Wandersalmoniden (und anderen Fischarten wie z.B Neunauge) geht nur über bessere Bedingungen in den Laichgebieten und da gibt es jede Menge zu tun. 
Und genau *dort* sollte ein Verband mit seiner Arbeit ansetzen und nicht seine Enerie darauf verschwenden, Schonzeiten einzuführen, deren Nutzen ohnehin fragwürdig ist, solange die Bedingungen in den Laichgebieten so bescheiden sind, wie sie es heute sind. 

Ich weiß aus leidvoller persönlicher Erfahrung, wie schwer es ist, solche Projekte zu finanzieren und durchzuführen. Für einen kleinen Angelverein, etc oftmals nahezu unmöglich. 

Wenn da allerdings ein Landesverband dahinter steht, der über die entsprechenden Beziehungen und womöglich noch über finanzielle Mittel verfügt, kann das schon ganz anders aussehen.

Ich habe auch schon unzählige Stunden geopfert, zentnerweise Steine in die Auen geworfen usw und natürlich  ist es dann manchmal bitter mit anzusehen, wenn die Fische, für die man so viel gearbeitet hat, so einfach abgeschlachtet werden, aber es zeigt sich eben auch jedesmal aufs Neue, dass es immer noch genügend Fische schaffen, aufzusteigen. Nur können diese leider eben nicht immer ablaichen, da ihnen der Weg versperrt ist.

By the way: Eigentlich sollte man sich über Hilfe freuen, auch wenn diese von ausserhalb kommt |rolleyes. Dazu kommt noch, dass Meerforellen heutzutage kein lokales Thema mehr sind. Die Leute kommen aus ganz Europa zum Mefofischen an die Ostseeküsten und somit stellt das ganze einen inzwischen auch nicht mehr unerheblichen Wirtschaftsfaktor dar.

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Das ist ja starker Tobak und dummes Zeug dazu auch noch.
> Du solltest mal über deinen Tellerrand schauen und dann kommste schnell in deiner Nähe bereits auf die ersten guten erfolgreichen Projekte, die es auch nicht erst seit letzten Jahr gibt.
> Oder muss ich dir die Links dazu auch noch zitieren....... #c


 
*Ich denke Du mißverstehst mich.! *
*Ich habe euch verteidigt nicht angegriffen!*
*aber...*
Es giebt einige erfolgreiche Projekte in deutschen Ostseezuflüssen.
Die meisten Projekte entwässern aber in die Nordsee.

Mefo-angeln an der Küste der Ostsee ist aber fast schon ein Volkssport geworden.
Da werden sicherlich mehr als nur hunderte M-Forellen gefangen.( tipe auf mehr als Tausend)
Da kommen dann noch die Fänge der Nebenerwerbs und Berufsfischer zu. 
Glaubtst Du wirklich die stammen alle aus euren Brut-Bächen? 

Nordsee ist etwas völlig anderes.
Die meisten eurer Flüsse und Bäche münden hier.
Eider, Treene, Stör um nur die Wichtigsten zu nennen.

Ich werde mal über den Tellerrand schauen, 
Da kommen ja aus Niedersachsen noch mehr hin zu. 
Wohl auch die, die ich seit 25 Jahre schwimmen lasse.|rolleyes

Ich verstehe Deine Wut, es sind Eure Fische und da solltet Ihr Euch auch nicht reinreden lassen.
(Aber bitte lese meinen Beitrag noch mal in Ruhe)
*Ich hoffe andere haben mich richtig verstanden.*
Du hattest von Blödsinn geschrieben,ich weiß aber nicht warum?
War es das mit dem fehlendem Konzept?
Damit meinte ich, wir könnten heute schon weiter sein als die Dänen wenn alle mitgewirkt hätten.
Wenn ich Dich verärgert habe tut mir dieses leid, war nicht meine Absicht.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Wenn da allerdings ein Landesverband dahinter steht, der über die entsprechenden Beziehungen und womöglich noch über finanzielle Mittel verfügt, kann das schon ganz anders aussehen.


Vor allem fliessen da ja auch Landesgelder rein über die Fischereiabgabe....

Schon von daher hat jeder Angler in SH das Recht mitzuwirken, denn die wird ja auch von allen Anglern bezahlt, die nicht auf Mefo angeln...

Da eine Extralizenz fürs Mefoangeln einzuführen, und die Gelder zielgerichtet ausschliesslich zur Förderung der Mefos zu verwenden, halte ich persönlich da für eine sehr gute Idee, um jeden zu beteiligen, der Mefos angeln will..




> Nordsee ist etwas völlig anderes.


Gibts eigentlich analog zur Ostsee dort auch sowas wie die Küstenspinnfischerei?

Oder berschränkt sich die Ernte dort auf Auf- und Absteiger?

Gibts dort auch die Probleme mit der Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei?

Ernstgemeinte Fragen übrigens, da ich die Situation dort nicht kenne, falls jemand wieder "Hexenjagd" dahinter vermutet...


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei interessanterweise das Thema im Forum vom Landesverband keines ist....
> 
> Weder von Seiten der dort registrierten Angler, noch dass  der Verband darüber diskutieren lässt..
> 
> Wird das jetzt wieder als "Angriff" von mir gewertet, wenn ich das als "vielsagend" empfinde??



doch Thomas es wird im Forum diskutiert und wir dürfen es im Forum auch . Von Seiten des Verbandes kriegen wir da keinen Maulkorb oder ähnliches verpasst .
Nur fragen wir persönlich erst einmal in Kiel nach wenn etwas nicht ganz klar ist. Nur wir erwarten nicht von gleich auf jetzt eine Antwort weil wir wissen was in Kiel los ist.
Warum wird es dort nicht öffentlich diskutiert sondern im Chat oder über PN ? Weil es klar ist das die Schonzeit eine Möglichkeit ist, die besprochen wird und weil viele von uns damit klar kommen würden . Alternativen werden sicherlich auch besprochen und Andy ist ja , wenn ich richtig informiert bin am 21.1 dabei.
Übrigens bin ich persönlich  im großen und ganzen mit unserem Verband zufrieden auch wenn es immer Knackpunkte gibt und geben wird. Den Rest werde ich in nächster Zeit in einem anderen Thread"wie gehe ich mit Entscheidungsträgern um ? " schreiben damit es nicht off topik wird


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Kein Problem damit.

*Vorschlag:*
Die ganze Diskussion ist ja ziemlich emotionsgeladen.
Daran bin ich sicherlich nicht unschuldig..
Weil bei mir zugegeben immer Emotionen hochkochen, wenn ich bemerke, dass Angler wieder weiter reglementiert werden sollen.

Für alles, was da eventuell mit falschem Zungenschlag rübergekommen sein könnte, möchte ich mich hier mal entschuldigen.

Aber auch die Gelegenheit mal nutzen, das vielleicht alles in ein zielführenderes, ruhigeres Fahrwasser zu bringen.

Im Prinzip geht es um zwei verschiedene Dinge:
1.: Welchen Schutz benötigen Meerforellen tatsächlich?

2.: Wieso kommt es immer wider vor, dass auch gerade seitens der Anglerverbände immer strengere Reglementierungen für Angler gefordert werden?

Zu 1.:
Auf der Nordseeseite findet praktisch keine Angelei im Meer auf Wandersalmoniden statt. 
Die angedachten generellen Schonzeitregelungen fürs Küstenangeln treffen daher keine Angler auf der Nordseeseite.

Auf der Ostseeseite ist das Küstenangeln auf Meerforellen mehr als nur populär. Und das ja deswegen, weil es augenscheinlich genügend fangbare Fische gibt – unabhängig davon, was man alles bei der Aufzucht verbessern könnte.

Und die Fänge werden seit Jahren immer besser......

Trotz der Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer...
Trotz der verbesserungswürdigen Laichgewässer..
Trotz der Entnahme durch die Angler.....

Da stellt sich dann die schlichte Frage, warum man ausgerechnet das Angeln weiter einschränken will?

Da kann es ja nur darum gehen, sich nicht als Angler, sondern als Wiedereinbürgerer profilieren zu wollen – man will nicht, dass die selbst mühevoll aufgezogenen Fische „weggefangen werden“. 
Nachvollziehbar, aber faktisch falsch..

Um das klarzustellen:
*Ich respektiere und achte die vielen Menschen, die viel Einsatz in solche Projekte investieren.*
Das gehört gefördert und unterstützt!!

Aber eben nicht dadurch, dass man letztlich die reglementiert, die ein natürliches Interesse an gesunden Mefobeständen haben: 
Die Angler!

Sondern dadurch, dass man möglichst viele Angler gerade dadurch mit einbezieht, dass man das Angeln soweit als nur möglich erleichtert um damit eine möglichst große Masse am Erhalt der Mefobestände interessierter Angler zu gewinnen..

Was dann zum einen direkt den Vereinen/Verbänden zu Gute kommt durch mehr Mitglieder. 

Und zum zweiten ALLEN Anglern, wenn man klar zeigt, dass gerade nicht Restriktionen gegen Angler, sondern das einbinden der Angler durch verhindern der Restriktionen auch schlicht durch mehr Angler mehr Gewicht in der Öffentlichkeit bringt.

Und das dann dazu nutzt, um die wirklichen Missstände gemeinsam anzugehen:
Mehr Geld durch eine Mefolizenz direkt für die Mefoprojekte
Das zum Beispiel dafür verwenden, dass Fische nicht nur aufsteigen und ablaichen, sondern dass der Laich in den Gewässern dann auch hochkommen kann (Stichwort Eisenbelastung, Eisenoxide verhindern Sauerstoffaufnahme bei, Laich, der so gar nicht erst hochkommt – Folge aus der Landwirtschaft und zu wenig Gefälle in den Auen.). 

Durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dafür sorgen, dass jeder Tourist an der Küste weiss, zu welchem Zeitpunkt er keine „Meerforelle oder Ostseelachs“ beim Fischer kaufen sollte...

Weiträumige Schutzzonen an der Küste um die Aufstiegsgewässer für ALLE (Fischer wie Angler) statt genereller Schonzeit.

Gerne auch eine Entahmebegrenzung (z. B. max. 2 oder 3 Forellen/Tag)

Und, und, und.....


Zu 2.:
Würden das die Verbände an der Küste so aktiv vertreten, statt über generelle Schonzeiten  zu diskutieren - intern wie in der Öffentlichkeit, - könnte man sicher sein, dass viele Angler gerne auf diesen Zug aufspringen würden.

Sicherlich jedenfalls mehr, als wenn man durch immer weitere Verbote für Angler, die ja am wenigsten für die Umstände können – auch wenn dies sicher von vielen Verbänden und Wiedereinbürgerern gut gemeint ist – Angler immer weiter einschränkt und damit nicht zuletzt dazu veranlasst, sich nicht nur gegen Verbände zu stellen, sondern sich von diesen ganz abzuwenden.

Und ja, es ärgert mich, wenn auf Nachfragen dann verboten wird, Briefe zu veröffentlichen oder man dann als "Hexenjäger" etc. bezeichnet wird (auch wenn ich daran mit Sicherheit nicht unschuldig bin;-)) 

Gerade aber von übergeordneten Verbänden mit Leuten, die da auch hauptberuflich arbeiten, erwarte ich deutlich mehr als die hier bei uns gezeigten Reaktionen. 
Die ja klar gemacht haben, dass man sich da wohl ertappt vorgekommen ist. 

Vor allem dann, wenn man nicht nur seine eigenenen in den Vereinen/Verbänden organisierten Angler reglementieren will, sondern ALLE!

Da muss man sich dann nicht nur Fragen gefallen lassen, sondern sollte auch versuchen, da dann auch ALLE mit in Boot zu bekommen..

Und gerade weil ich auch LSFV-SH bisher eine andere Art der Kommunkation gewohnt war (und das wahrlich oft genug gelobt hatte), war ich auch über die Reaktionen mehr als enttäuscht. 

Und ich sehe da in meiner Anfrage an den Verband (siehe Eingangsposting hier) überhaupt nichts ungebührliches. 

Wenn solche Fragen oder auch nur Gerüchte aufkommen, muss man damit leben, dass da nachgefragt wird. Und da das Thema immer weiter Restriktionen für Angler eben auch ALLE Angler betrifft, auch gerade deswegen öffentlich.


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin ,
nur ganz schnell weil Frauchen wartet mit dem Frühstück 


> Auf der Ostseeseite ist das Küstenangeln auf Meerforellen mehr als nur populär. Und das ja deswegen, weil es augenscheinlich genügend fangbare Fische gibt – unabhängig davon, was man alles bei der Aufzucht verbessern könnte.
> 
> Und die Fänge werden seit Jahren immer besser......



nach meiner Beobachtung hat die Zahl der Fänge dadurch zugenommen weil eben sehr viel mehr Angler jetzt auf Mefo´s angeln und nicht weil es so viel mehr Mefo´s gibt. Vor 10 Jahren waren es nur ein paar Angler und jetzt mußte ein einigen Stränden Platzkarten ziehen lassen. Auch ne Folgen der Medien und der Foren.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Angler können schlicht nur das fangen, was auch da ist, Micha..

Wenn mehr Angler mehr Fisch fangen, dann sicherlich nicht deswegen, weil in der Zeit die Bestände geschrumpft sind.

Zumal ja Angeln an sich (egal auf welche Fischart) nicht unbedingt als effektivste Fangmethode bezeichnet werden kann. Werden dann trotzdem von Anglern immer mehr Forellen gefangen, dann sicherlich nicht deswegen, weil so wenig da sind, sondern weil so viel da sind, dass selbst mit dem ineffektiven Angeln noch immer mehr gefangen werden können..

Gehts hier also um die Meerforellen?

Oder darum, dass man den einheimischen Anglern mehr Platz und Fisch verschaffen will?

Weil ja auch gerne angeführt wird, man solle sich nicht einmischen, wenn man nicht an der Küste wohnt...

Das wäre dann in meinen Augen wirklich zu kurz gesprungen, wenn man dann bei eventuell anderen geplanten Verboten (Rückwurfverbote, Setzkesherverbote, Wettangelverbote, Nachtangelverbote etc.) dann auf einmal wieder ALLE Angler mit im Boot haben will, um das zu verhindern..

Und ja - wir sehen das nicht aus regionaler Sicht....

Wir sind gegen ALLE unnötigen Restriktionen für ALLE Angler, um im Ernstfall auch ALLE Angler mit ins Boot zu bekommen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich glaube, wir verlieren das Thema, bzw. das Ziel etwas aus den Augen.

Die Kernfrage ist : Brauchen die Meerforellen einen besonderen Schutz, damit sich die Bestände erholen/stabilisieren/ausbauen können.

Das können nur Leute beurteilen, die vor Ort sind und/oder sich mit der Problematik auseinandergesetzt haben.

Falls das bejaht wird, dann kann es nicht der richtige Weg sein, alleine die Angler mit Einschränkungen zu belegen, da diese sicher der kleinste Faktor sind. 

Man kann die Angler natürlich auch in die Pflicht nehmen, aber nicht im vorauseilenden Gehorsam und ohne die Aussicht, dass die anderen Faktoren ebenfalls wirkungsvoll und zeitnah beeinflusst werden. 

Sowas sollte, steht ein echter und begründeter Schutzgedanke dahinter, nur und ausschließlich im Paket verabschiedet werden. 

Es ist leider seit sehr vielen Jahren modern geworden, als gutes Beispiel voranzugehen. Nur bleibt es eben fast immer dabei. Und so verlieren wir Angler Stück für Stück Boden, den andere dann beackern.

Den Fischen, der Natur, nutzt es nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Es ist leider seit sehr vielen Jahren modern geworden, als gutes Beispiel voranzugehen. Nur bleibt es eben fast immer dabei. Und so verlieren wir Angler Stück für Stück Boden, den andere dann beackern.
> 
> Den Fischen, der Natur, nutzt es nichts.



#6#6#6#6
Und den Anglern schon gar nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nochmal:
Es wäre NICHTS dagegen zu sagen, als "Angler"verband auch darüber nachzudenken auch Angler einzuschränken, wenn *vorher* alle anderen relevanten Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft wurden und es sich dann herausstellt, dass tatsächlich Fänge oder Bestände zurückgehen würden - aber auch *nur dann *in meinen Augen!

Dazu auch nochmal mein Posting hier lesen ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3157249&postcount=160 ):


> Mehr Geld durch eine Mefolizenz direkt für die Mefoprojekte
> Das zum Beispiel dafür verwenden, dass Fische nicht nur aufsteigen und ablaichen, sondern dass der Laich in den Gewässern dann auch hochkommen kann (Stichwort Eisenbelastung, Eisenoxide verhindern Sauerstoffaufnahme bei, Laich, der so gar nicht erst hochkommt – Folge aus der Landwirtschaft und zu wenig Gefälle in den Auen.).
> 
> Durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dafür sorgen, dass jeder Tourist an der Küste weiss, zu welchem Zeitpunkt er keine „Meerforelle oder Ostseelachs“ beim Fischer kaufen sollte...
> ...



Wenn das alles geschehen ist, dann erst kann und sollte man darüber nachdenken, auch noch Angler weiter über das jetzt ja schon bestehende hinaus (Verbot der Entnahme gefärbter Fische) zu reglementieren..


----------



## Vollborn (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich hatte gehofft, hier wäre nach ein paar Tagen Vernunft eingekehrt, aber es wird immer fleißig weiter diskutiert, und nur die wenigsten wissen, worüber sie schreiben. Und die schreiben dann auch im ruhigen, sachlichen Ton, während die Ahnungslosen die Grenzen des üblichen Miteinanders verlassen.


Wenn ich schon lese



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem fliessen da ja auch Landesgelder rein über die Fischereiabgabe.


, dann weiß leider offenbar vor allem die Führung hier nicht einmal im Ansatz, wie die Situation in Schleswig-Holstein ist. Als ob ein Verband Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe für eigene Zwecke bekäme!


Habt Ihr wirklich keine Ahnung oder ist das bewußt ein Teil Eurer Kampagne?

Unter dem Vorwand, hier wikileaks-mäßig Misstände aufzudecken werden Gräben geschaffen oder vertieft, die ausschließlich zwei Gruppen dienen:
1. dem AB, das als „Presse“organ provokative Meldungen braucht, und vor allem
2. den Gegnern der Angler.

Denen spielt Ihr in die Hände. Nicht ein Verband, der neue Gedanken wenigstens mal zuläßt und Meinungen dazu einholt, bevor dann irgendwann eine Mehrheitsentscheidung fällt, schadet den Anglern. Sondern ein Kreis, der aber auch kein einziges Argument der „Gegenseite“ (wir sind keine Gegner, wir sind alle zusammen „die Angler“) unkommentiert läßt oder auch nur eine einzige abweichende Meinung zumindest mal duldet. Wenn aber nur die eigene Meinung allwissend und richtig sein soll, dann stimmt hier etwas nicht.

Nochmal: die Provokationskultur hier nützt nur den Gegnern der Angler. Davon haben wir eigentlich schon genug, die brauchen wir nicht noch in den eigenen Reihen.

Bekämpft doch mal deren Forderungen!

Meldet Euch gerne später mal wieder, wenn wir konstruktiv zusammen ein Thema bearbeiten oder ein Problem lösen wollen. Bis dahin schalte ich hier wieder ab.

Und hört bitte auf zu behaupten, wir würden die Mitglieder nicht einbinden. Wenn jemand behauptet, er habe etwas nicht mitbekommen, dann ist das kein Beweis dafür, daß die Information nicht gegeben wurde!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Vollborn schrieb:


> Unter dem Vorwand, hier wikileaks-mäßig Misstände aufzudecken werden Gräben geschaffen oder vertieft, die ausschließlich zwei Gruppen dienen:
> 
> Wer offen agiert, hat auch keine Offenlegungen zu befürchten.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn Ihr Verband durch sehr viel Gutes hervorsticht, darf man dann nicht kritisch hinterfragen, wenn etwas nicht positiv gewertet werden kann ? 

Und, warum nutzen Sie nicht diese Plattform, oder wenigstens das verbandseigene Forum, um solche Sachen schon in der Entstehung zu veröffentlichen ?
Einfacher und umfassender kann man nicht informieren. 

Man muss sich nicht wundern, wenn Mißtrauen entsteht, wenn man Dinge nicht früh genug öffentlich bekannt macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich versuche so sachlich und ruhig zu bleiben, wie es nur geht..

Vor allem da ich hier auch versucht habe, das wirklich auf eine andere Ebene zu bringen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3157249&postcount=160



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alles, was da eventuell mit falschem Zungenschlag rübergekommen sein könnte, möchte ich mich hier mal entschuldigen.





			
				Vollborn schrieb:
			
		

> Als ob ein Verband Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe für eigene Zwecke bekäme!


*Habe ich nirgends so geschrieben, sorry!*
Ich habe geschrieben, dass Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe in die Mefoprojekte fliessen..
Sollte  das anders rübergekommen/verstanden worden sein, war das falsch formuliert von mir und dafür SORRY!



			
				Vollborn schrieb:
			
		

> 1. dem AB, das als „Presse“organ provokative Meldungen braucht


Wir würden auch viel lieber darüber berichten, dass Verbände Erleichterungen für Angler schaffen. Und wie wir da jeden Verband dafür loben würden! 
Jeden! 
Was für uns genauso gut und wichtig wäre wie für die Verbände! 
Wir können aber eben nur darüber berichten was wirklich getan wird und wovon wir erfahren..

Dass überall Setzkescher wieder erlaubt werden, dass Nachtangelverbote kein Thema mehr sind, dass es in jedem Bundesland wieder möglich ist, Fische problemlos und rechtskonform zurückzusetzen, dass tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen wieder erlaubt wird, und, und, und - darüber würden wir liebend gerne berichten und alle Angler würden das liebend gerne lesen!! 

*Und im Falle Mefo/SH:* 
Und da würden wir zu gerne verbreiten, dass hier vom "Angler"Verband, bevor auch nur ansatzweise über Restriktionen für Angler nachgedacht wird, ALLES unternommen wurde, um eben genau diese zu vermeiden. 
1.: Entnahmebegrenzung pro Angler/Tag?
2.: Großflächige Schutzflächen um die Mündungen der Laichgewässer für Fischer und Angler?
3.: Information der Öffentlichkeit (insbesondere der Touristen) über die Situation der Meerforelle und den Schwarzverkauf dieser Fische (auch oft als Ostseelachs)?
4.: Verbot der Nebenerwerbsfischerei?
5.: Verbesserung der Laichgewässer, damit der Laich auch eine Chance hat durchzukommen (Stichwort z. B. Eisenbelastung, Fliessgeschwindigkeit?)
6.: Einführung einer Meerforellenlizenz, damit man die dadurch gewonnenen finanziellen Mittel direkt und zielgerichtet für Meerforellenprojekte einsetzen kann?

Wenn das alles geschehen wäre, dann könnte man erst anfangen über Restriktionen für Angler nachdenken, die über das jetzige Entnahmeverbot gefärbter Fische (das ja besteht!!) hinausgehen!



			
				Vollborn schrieb:
			
		

> Und hört bitte auf zu behaupten, wir würden die Mitglieder nicht einbinden. Wenn jemand behauptet, er habe etwas nicht mitbekommen, dann ist das kein Beweis dafür, daß die Information nicht gegeben wurde!


Wenn die Informationen vom Landesverband weitergegeben wurden und augenscheinlich  kein Angler von dieser Diskussion wusste, muss sich ein Verband schon fragen lassen, ob er da nicht seine Kommunikationswege überdenken sollte - jedenfalls dann, wenn nicht nur seine "Mitglieder" (das sind ja nicht die Angler, sondern die Vereine!) da mit einbezogen werden sollen..

Und ob es richtig ist, "beleidigte Leberwurst" zu spielen, wenn auch kritische Fragen aufkommen, darüber kann man sicher auch diskutieren.

Schon in meinem allerersten Posting schrieb ich ja aber auch, dass ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, dass der LSFV-SH so handelt....

Was da als Antwort kam, ist nachzulesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3154106&postcount=16

Ein "offenes Wort" um alle Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden und für Aufklärung zu sorgen sieht aber in meinen Augen genauso anders aus, wie das Verbot die entsprechenden Briefe zu veröffentlichen...


*Und ja - Wir werden uns immer wieder einmischen und nachfragen, wenn uns solche Dinge zugetragen  werden.*

Gerade eben deswegen, dass im Vorfelde von Entscheidungen auch von den betroffenen Anglern diskutiert werden kann!!

Auch und gerade von den Anglern und eben nicht nur von den Vorständen der Verbandsmitgliedsvereine...

Wie dann Verbände damit umgehen, ist nicht unser Problem, aber vielsagend.......


Und ich persönlich finde das besonders schade, da gerade bisher in unseren Augen und nach unseren Erfahrungen der LSFV-SH da anders (deutlich besser!) als viele andere Verbände gehandelt zu haben schien..

Da müssen wir wohl ein Wespennest angestochen haben - was auch immer der Grund für die  verbandsseitige Aufgeregtheit ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Interessant dürfte auch die Frage sein, wie dann da damit umgegangen wird, dass ja die Leute, welche in Aufstiegsgewässern fischen, wohl kaum davon begeistert sein dürften, wenn man denen dann das komplette Mefoangeln im Süßwasser verbieten müsste...

Denn wenn eine Schonzeit kommt für blanke Meeresfische aus welchen "Schutzgründen" auch immer, wird sich kaum ein Argument finden lassen, Fische  weiter zu beangeln, die es durch die ganzen Netze der Berufs- und Nebenerwebsfischer geschafft haben, in ein Laichgewässer zu kommen..

Denn wenn man meint, Mefos so streng schützen zu müssen, kann man ja nicht auf Fische angeln in den Laichgewässern - das beisst sich dann aber in der Logik richtig..

Un damit würde man dann genau die bestrafen, die viel für den Erhalt der Mefos tun, und die dann aber die Früchte ihrer Arbeit nicht mal ernten können.. 

Ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob da alles wirklich so richtig durchdacht wurde bisher, oder ob da nicht bestimmte Interessengruppen nur mal vorgeprescht sind..

Gott sei Dank ist immerhin noch nichts zu spät...


----------



## MefoProf (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo,

da hast du sicherlich Recht. Ein Fischereiverbot in den Laichgewässern wäre ohne Frage effektiver, als Fische zu schützen( die an der Küste), bei denen es ungewiss ist, ob sie überhaupt jemals aufsteigen werden.
Dieses Thema ist allerdings ziemlich brisant und wird hier in DK auch immer mal wieder diskutiert. Viele Leute, die auf andere Fischarten angeln, ärgern sich z.B. maßlos darüber, dass ihnen von Herbst bis teilweise zum Frühjahr hin der Zugang zu den Flüssen versperrrt wird, nur weil da ein paar Salmoniden ablaichen.:q

Ausserdem steigen die ersten Fische bereits im Mai auf und das Geschrei wäre sicherlich groß, wenn man die Flüsse dann konsequenterweise bereits so früh im Jahr ganz dichtmachen, ein Fangverbot oder ein Spinnfischverbot oder wie auch immer aussprechen würde. Davon wären nämlich dann wesentlich mehr Angler betroffen, als nur die Mefoangler 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Genau weil ich sowas ja NICHT will, bin ich ja gegen so eine Verschärfung der jetzt geltenden Regeln..

Diejenigen, die sich da Mühe geben, sollen auch ernten dürfen, ganz klar.

Und dass das ja auch funktioniert, zeigen ja die Fänge im Meer, die ja nicht zurückgehen..

Wer aber mit Argument "Mefoschutz" kommt und deswegen eine Verschärfung der Regeln im Meer fordert, der darf sich dann nicht wundern, wenn irgendein Schützer die Idee einbringt, dann das Angeln in Laichgewässern komplett zu verbieten oder sogar die Mefos unter Vollschutz zu stellen..


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau weil ich sowas ja NICHT will, bin ich ja gegen so eine Verschärfung der jetzt geltenden Regeln..
> 
> *Diejenigen, die sich da Mühe geben, sollen auch ernten dürfen, ganz klar*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Eben, weil ich weiss, was bei sowas am Ende rauskommt!



> Man könnte es ja auch genau anders sehen, an der Küste Vollschutz und nur im Heimatfluß beangeln.
> Würde den Besatzgruppen sicherlich sehr viel Geld in die Kassen bringen.


Da Du an der Küste Mefos aus Dänemark, Schweden, Polen und Deutschland fängst, im Fluss dagegen nur sicher die laichenden deutschen ist diese Maßnahme - wennes um den Schutz der Mefos gehen soll - sicher absolut unlogisch und kontraproduktiv.....

Das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn es nicht um die Mefos, sondern um die Kohle geht...


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben, weil ich weiss, was bei sowas am Ende rauskommt!
> 
> 
> Da Du an der Küste Mefos aus Dänemark, Schweden, Polen und Deutschland fängst, im Fluss dagegen nur sicher die laichenden deutschen ist diese Maßnahme - wennes um den Schutz der Mefos gehen soll - sicher absolut unlogisch und kontraproduktiv.....
> ...


 

DAs meinte ich, mit ernten ohne den Acker zu bestellen.
Und diese verdienen nicht den Schutz?
Haben die nicht die gleichen Probleme?

Was die Kohle anbelangt, könnten viele Projekte sie gut gebrauchen.
Zur Zeit wird durch den Besatz der Fremdenverkehr gefördert!
Das ist Ok.
Beteiligen sich diese an dem Besatzkosten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Dsegen ja auch der Vorschlag, dass man eine Mefolizenz einführt, deren Gelder direkt in Mefoprojekte fiessen, um so eine sichere Finanzierung zu erhalten..



> Und diese verdienen nicht den Schutz?
> Haben die nicht die gleichen Probleme?


Scheinbr nicht, sonst würden nicht so viele Mefos im Meer rumschwimmen und mit so ineffektiven Methoden wie Angeln gefangen werden..

Das ist ja die Krux an der Forderng nach einer generellen Schonzeit:
Dass da aus der einfachen Logik folgen muss, dass man dann auf keinen Fall Mefos im Süßwasser befischen darf bwz. dann sogar eine generelles Entnahmeverbot (Meer und Süßwasser) droht..

Denn entweder muss man die Mefos schützen, dass eine Verschärfung der Regeln notwendig ist - dann muss es auch ein umfassender Schutz sein...

Oder es geht halt um was anderes..

Und da augenscheinlich der Mefobestand im Meer nicht das Problem darstelllt, sollte man da  als "Angler"verband besser die Angler von sinnfreien Restriktionen schützen als die Mefos, von denen es genug zu geben scheint...


----------



## MefoProf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo,

noch mal ein paar Kommentare meinerseits zur Thematik.

Die Meerforelle ist weit davon entfent, auch nur ansatzweise gefährdet zu sein. 
Die Bestände sind aufgrund der Flussbegradigungen/Stauungen etc natürlich nicht so gut, wie sie sein könnten. Ein Mehr an Forelllen ist daher in erster Linie aus anglerischer und ökonomischer Sicht anzustreben, jedoch im Sinne des Bestandsschutzes/erhaltung nicht (zumindst zur Zeit) zwingend erforderlich. 

Freie Passage in unregulierten Flußläufen bei guter Wasserqualität kommt jedoch der Natur insgesamt zu Gute. Nur haben all die Insekten,Vögel, Pflanzen, Säugetiere und anderen Fische kaum eine Lobby, die sich für sie einsetzt.

Die Finanzierung von Projekten zur Verbesserung der Bedingungen in den Fließgewässern ist in der Regel ein gringeres Problem, als die dazu notwendigen Genehmigungen zu bekommen |uhoh:. So etwas erfodert immer jede Menge Papir und Überzeugungsarbeit und dauert meist auch dementsprechend lange.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Die Finanzierung von Projekten zur Verbesserung der Bedingungen in den Fließgewässern ist in der Regel ein gringeres Problem, als die dazu notwendigen Genehmigungen zu bekommen . So etwas erfodert immer jede Menge Papir und Überzeugungsarbeit und dauert meist auch dementsprechend lange.



Da könnte sich der Verband dann ja zielführender engagieren, als damit, Angler weitere Restriktionen aufzuerlegen...


----------



## MefoProf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Genau, eigentlich das optimale Betätigungsfeld für einen Verband :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Genau, eigentlich das optimale Betätigungsfeld für einen Verband


Für einen Anglerverband ja, für einen Naturschutzverband wie dem LSFV-SH, dessen vornehmste Aufgabe laut Satzung ja nicht die Förderung von Angeln und Anglern, sondern die Volksgesundheit und das Allgemeinwohl und der Naturschutz ist, kann man das vielleicht auch anders sehen, wie man ja am vorliegenden Falle sieht.... 

Zitat aus der Satzung des LSFV-SH:


> Der Landesverband ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluß von organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern im Lande Schleswig-Holstein.
> *Sein vornehmstes Anliegen *ist die nachhaltige Sicherung der gesamten Natur in ihrer Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit, der Leistungsfähigkeit der Naturhaushalte, der Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und damit auch für die Volksgesundheit


----------



## MefoProf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für einen Anglerverband ja, für einen Naturschutzverband wie dem LSFV-SH, dessen vornehmste Aufgabe laut Satzung ja nicht die Förderung von Angeln und Anglern, sondern die Volksgesundheit und das Allgemeinwohl und der Naturschutz ist, kann man das vielleicht auch anders sehen, wie man ja am vorliegenden Falle sieht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon bereits erwähnt, sind verbesserte Lebensbedingungen für Meerforellen gleichzusetzen mit Naturschutz allererster Güte. Dieses gilt jedoch in hauptsächlich für Maßnahmen im Süsswasser und nicht im Meer |rolleyes 

Von daher könnte sich das durchaus auch ein Anglerverband auf die Fahnen schreiben, der mit so einer Satzung vielleicht besser Landesnaturschutzverband heißen sollte .

Man könnte jetzt auch noch ein klein wenig sarkastisch werden und sagen, wenn es das vornehmste Anliegen des Verbandes ist, sich um die Sicherung der Natur zu bemühen (im Sinne der Beibehaltung des status quo), dann wird die Arbeit mit solchen wenig ambitösen und visionären Projekten, wie der Einführung einer generellen Schonzeit, natürlich leichter verständlich |rolleyes

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Von daher könnte sich das durchaus auch ein Anglerverband auf die Fahnen schreiben, der mit so einer Satzung vielleicht besser Landesnaturschutzverband heißen sollte


Auch ein klein wenig sarkastisch:
Dann wüssten die Angler wenigstens auch alle offiziell, wie sie dran sind, mit so einem Verband...


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Thomas,

als organisierter Angler aus Schleswig-Holstein und Mitglied des Anglerforums Schleswig-Holstein kommt es mir echt hoch, wenn ich sehe, was für eine üble und grundlose Polemik du hier gegen unseren Landesverband abziehst.

Was bezweckst du damit? Einen dauerhaften Graben zwischen dem Landesverband und diesem Forum hier zu ziehen? Oder hast du irgendeinen Grund, Rache zu üben? Normal ist das doch nicht. Und schon gar nicht für einen Administrator.

By the way: *Ich wette mit dir vor der ganzen Welt (im öffentlichen Bereich des World-Wide-Web um eine Kiste Flensburger, dass es keine solche Schonzeitregelung geben wird, wie du sie hier heraufbeschwörst! - Nimmst du an?*


Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> üble und grundlose Polemik du hier gegen unseren Landesverband


Sorry - ich hab diese Satzung weder geschrieben, verabschiedet noch sonstwas - das ist das Selbstverständnis des Verbandes..... Und genausowenig habe ich das zweifelhafte Verhalten hier von Verbandsrepräsentanten in irgendeiner Weise zu verantworten.. 



> Ich wette mit dir vor der ganzen Welt (im öffentlichen Bereich des World-Wide-Web um eine Kiste Flensburger, dass es keine solche Schonzeitregelung geben wird, wie du sie hier heraufbeschwörst! - Nimmst du an?


Das wäre klasse und zu begrüßen!!

Da es nach den bis jetzt vorliegenden Infos so zu sein scheint, dass das von einem kleineren Kreis, in den aber eben auch der Präsident involviert war, so diskutiert, angestrebt oder gewollt wurde, ist es gut möglich, nachdem das jetzt öffentlich diskutiert wird, dass da jemand im Verband mal die Bremse reinhaut, der tatsächlich kein weiteren Restriktionen für Angler will..

Vor allem da man im SH-Forum vom Pressesprecher ja auch lesen konnte, dass der Informationsfluss innerhalb des Verbandes eher als suboptimal zu bezichnen ist und von den Kreisverbänden kaum Rückmeldungen kommen würden..

Sollte das tatsächlich so kommen, kannst Du Dir sicher sein, dass ich das wiederum genauso lobe, wie ich den Verlauf der bisherigen Geschichte mit dem Verhalten der Verbandsrepräsentanten (in meinen Augen vollkommen zu Recht) kritisiert habe..


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Thomas,


also nimmst du nicht an! #c

...Weil die Schonzeit wird es nicht geben, weil du rechtzeitig aufgerüttelt hast... #6

Du solltest Politiker werden! |bla:





Viele Grüße!


Achim

p.s.: Im Ernst: Die Schonzeit wird es nicht geben, weil wir hier in Schleswig-Holstein nicht alle Vollpfosten sind, auch nicht im Landesverband!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> .. weil wir hier in Schleswig-Holstein nicht alle Vollpfosten sind, auch nicht im Landesverband!


Habe ich auch nie behauptet..

Aber was da gelaufen ist, ist vielleicht eben für einen Naturschutzverband, dem die Volksgesundheit die vornehmste Aufgabe ist, in Ordnung - für einen Anglerverband jedoch nicht...

Wenn die Angler es im Verband schaffen, den Naturschützern nicht das Primat des Handelns zu überlassen, ist das doch dan ür Angler in Ordnung - wenn es denn so kommt..

Nach wie vor hat auch jeder Verband die Möglichkeit, hier bei uns ALLE Angler über sein Tun, seine Richtlinien und Forderungen zu informieren..

Nachdem der Verband das laut Pressesprecher intern nicht richtig hinkriegt, wäre das vielleicht mal ne Alternative um zukünftig solche Geschichten zielführender zu lösen....
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=228231&postcount=49



> ...Weil die Schonzeit wird es nicht geben, weil du rechtzeitig aufgerüttelt hast...


Würde ich mir nie anmaßen- nur ist es eben faktisch so, dass das hinter verschlossenen Türen zumindest von einem Teil des Verbandes gewollt wurde - und wer weiss, was passiert wäre, hätte man nicht nachgefragt....

Das haben Angler in der Vergangenheit schon oft genug ausbaden müssen...

Und genau auch deswegen werden wir sowas immer ans Licht zerren, wenn sowas bekannt wird bei uns, auch wenn es aus von Anglern getragenen Naturschuzverbänden kommt.....


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

]Hallo Thomas,






> Aber was da gelaufen ist, ist vielleicht eben für einen Naturschutzverband, dem die Volksgesundheit die vornehmste Aufgabe ist, in Ordnung - für einen Anglerverband jedoch nicht...


 
Das ist doch schon wieder Polemik!





> Würde ich mir nie anmaßen- nur ist es eben faktisch so, dass das hinter verschlossenen Türen zumindest von einem Teil des Verbandes gewollt wurde - und wer weiss, was passiert wäre, hätte man nicht nachgefragt....


 
Also bitte! Dass Sachverhalte im internen Kreis kontrovers diskutiert werden, ist doch das Normalste der Welt. Wenn du mit deinen Mods über etwas diskutierst, zu dem ihr noch keine einheitliche Meinung habt, trittst du das doch auch nicht im öffentlichen Bereich breit. Und spruchreif sind solche Ideen doch auch noch lange nicht. 





> *Das haben Angler in der Vergangenheit schon oft genug ausbaden müssen*...
> 
> Und genau auch deswegen werden wir sowas immer ans Licht zerren, wenn sowas bekannt wird bei uns, auch wenn es *aus von Anglern getragenen Naturschuzverbänden* kommt.....


 
Schon wieder Polemik!

Fragst du dich eigentlich auch, was wir Angler ausbaden müssen, wenn du hier so unerschütterliche Fronten und Feindbilder aufbaust?


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Honeyball (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@Kuddel Daddeldu: Was sollte ein Forum zum Thema Angeln denn Deiner Meinung nach in so einem Fall tun? Die Klappe halten, abwarten und hinterher als Dampfloch dienen, damit alle Geschädigten/Betroffenen ihren Überdruck abbauen können?

Solange eine Mehrheit von *Anglern* mit Reglementierungen gegen *Angler* unzufrieden ist und das Zustandekommen dieser Reglementierungen aufgrund der innerverbandlichen Strukturen unserer Bundes- und Landesverbände verbunden mit dem entsprechenden Desinteresse der Vereinsversammlungsteilnehmer an eben solchen Themen nicht transparent und basisdemokratisch verhindert werden kann, bleibt es doch entweder den Print- oder den Online-Medien vorbehalten, recht- und vorzeitig zu informieren.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ergänzung:
...oder -wie im vorliegenden Fall- auch mal auf Verdacht und zwar bestätigten aber inoffiziellen Aussagen einzelner hin vorzupreschen.
Du machst Dir das m.M.n. zu leicht, wenn Du es als Polemik abtust, ohne das Dilemma der unterschiedlichen Zielsetzungen als solches zu bewerten.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin,



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Kuddel Daddeldu: *Was sollte ein Forum zum Thema Angeln denn Deiner Meinung nach in so einem Fall tun?* Die Klappe halten, abwarten und hinterher als Dampfloch dienen, damit alle Geschädigten/Betroffenen ihren Überdruck abbauen können?


 
Das Naheliegendste: Zunächst mal ein offenes und ehrliches Gespräch mit den Verantwortlichen im Landesverband suchen, um sich zu informieren, was Sache ist. Und nicht als Erstes Vermutungen als vermeintliche Tatsache ins Worldwide Web setzen (Threadüberschrift "_LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken_" -am Anfang zunächst ohne Fragezeichen!).


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst mal ein offenes und ehrliches Gespräch mit den Verantwortlichen im Landesverband suchen, um sich zu informieren, was Sache ist.


Genau das haben wir gemacht - nur öffentlich, und nicht wie es Naturschutzverbände gerne haben, hinter verschlossenen Türen..



			
				Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:
			
		

> Threadüberschrift "LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken" -am Anfang zunächst ohne Fragezeichen


Da das ein Fehler war, dafür auch hier nochmal ein Sorry und genau deswegen auch geändert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eben keine Polemik, sondern schlichte Tatsache bei allen VDSF-Verbänden (Bund wie Land), siehe Satzungen!!!!



			
				Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe oben: Eben leider nicht!!!

Und das ist eben nicht nur in den Satzungen nachzulesen, sondern auch in der Praxis zu sehen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html


Wo Anglerverbände mitmischen, gibt es anglerfreundliche Gesetze, wo Naturschutzverbände, die (zwar) von Anglern getragen werden, das Sagen haben, werden Angler immer weiter reglementiert.

Daher ist auch dieses Argument:


> Fragst du dich eigentlich auch, was wir Angler ausbaden müssen, wenn du hier so unerschütterliche Fronten und Feindbilder aufbaust?


zwar immer wieder gerne gebracht von Naturschutzverbänden, die von Anglern getragen werden, aber eben in der Praxis schon lange widerlegt.

Für die Angler insgesamt kann es nur besser werden, wenn die Angler solche Dinge mal einfach erfahren...

Und dann vielleicht zukünftig wirklich 2 Anglerverbände und nicht einer und ein von Anglern getragener Naturschutzverband für die Interessen der Angler streiten werden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Habe die allgemein angelpolitischen Posts nicht gelöscht, sondern verschoben, damit das hier beim Thema Meerforelle SH bleibt.

Die anderen Beiträge findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357


----------



## Alabalik (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe die allgemein angelpolitischen Posts nicht gelöscht, sondern verschoben, damit das hier beim Thema Meerforelle SH bleibt.
> 
> Die anderen Beiträge findet ihr hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357



Passt schon
Obgleich es leider nicht komplett auseinandergehalten werden kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Aber den Versuch wagen wir ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nach vielen Telefonaten und Mails scheint es so zu sein, dass auch viele Angler, die über ihre Vereine im LSFV-SH organisiert sind, sich wohl gegen eine solche Restriktion aussprechen werden...

Da es nach allen bisherigen Aussagen entgegen der Verlautbarungen von den Herren Vollborn und Heldt ja so war, dass augenscheinlich die Angler nichts von diesen Plänen wussten, ist es also gut, dass dies öffentlich diskutiert wurde...

Denn sonst wäre ein solcher Beschluss vermutlich im Stillen vorbereitet worden und dann unter dem Deckmantel "Schutz der Mefo" (wer wollte dem schon widersprechen) bei der nächsten HV des Verbandes dann tatsächlich von den Funktionären abgenickt worden..

Und das hat ja auch schon der Pressesprecher des Verbandes, Michael Kuhr, im Verbandsforum zugegeben, dass der Informationsfluss und die Diskussionskultur bezüglich neuen Gesetzen/Restriktionen da im LSFV-SH unter den Funktionären zu wünschen übrig lässt:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=228231&postcount=49


----------



## Nichtsnutz (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach vielen Telefonaten und Mails scheint es so zu sein, dass auch viele Angler, die über ihre Vereine im LSFV-SH organisiert sind, sich wohl gegen eine solche Restriktion aussprechen werden...


 
guten morgen,das werden sie leider nicht.und das kommt daher ,weil die meisten im verein organisierten angler ,selbst hier an der küste ,nichts mit der meerforellenfischerei zu tun haben.
sie werden höchstwarscheinlich alles brav abnicken und die wenigen mefoangler werden der masse folgen.
das habe ich oft genug in unseren verein erlebt ,als irgendwelche irrwitzigen satzungänderungen durchgewinkt wurden nur um zum beispiel angeblichen vorderungen der naturschützer vorzubeugen.

also wie thomas schon mal schrieb ,bleibt nur das auswandern und hoffen das man von den funkionären nicht verfolgt wird.

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> also wie thomas schon mal schrieb ,bleibt nur das auswandern und hoffen das man von den funkionären nicht verfolgt wird


Damit nicht alle deutschen Angler auswandern müssen, um noch angeln zu können, bleibt aber eben auch die Information, Unruhe reinbringen, aufrütteln...

Nur wenn die Angler von der Basis mal den Arsch hochkriegen (und das werden sie immer NUR dann, wenn sie direkt betroffen sind und auch VORHER! davon erfahren), kann sich auch was  ändern..

Heutzutage besteht eben die Möglichkeit solche Dinge öffentlich zu machen...

Was mich persönlich dabei ärgert:
Die gleichen Infos, wie ich sie hatte, lagen genauso auch ALLEN! relevanten Angelzeitschriften mit ihrem journalistísch/qualitativen Anspruch vor.

Und auch die haben alle Seiten im Netz, wo man das als Redaktion, denen nicht nur die Anliegen der Industrie wichtig sind, sondern auch die Angler und deren Interessen, sowas schon lang hätte publizieren müssen..

Aber ob Verbände, Parteien, Angler oder Printmedien:
Es kann zumindest jetzt niemand mehr sagen, er hätte von den Plänen einer generellen Mefoschonzeit statt dem Verbot der Entnahme gefärbbter Fische nichts gewusst...

Wir werden sehen, was draus wird.......

Und natürlich weiter darüber berichten..


----------



## Nichtsnutz (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

ich würde auch gerne mal wissen wo denn angeblich braune mefos abgeknüppelt werden.
ich habe es bei noch keinen angler hier gesehen und ich bin beinnahe täglich am strand.
nicht immer zum fischen ,aber zumindest als spaziergänger.
deshalb gehe ich davon aus, das die meisten schon wissen was sie tun.
dafür brauche sie keine leute aus den verbänden,die ich übrigens nie am strand treffe.
unseren kreisvorsitzenden sehe ich fast täglich ,aber mit einer angel habe ich ihn noch nie angetroffen.
schon merkwürdig das die über dinge entscheiden von denen sie offensichtlich keine ahnung haben.

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> schon merkwürdig das die über dinge entscheiden von denen sie offensichtlich keine ahnung haben.


Weil die Praktiker, die Ahnung haben, leider eher angeln gehen als sich in den Vereinen/Verbänden einzubringen. 
So konnten die Funktionäre bisher fast immer ohne Gegenwehr  entscheiden, wie sie wollten.

Eben auch, weil wie hier im Falle Mefo/SH, weil es auch meist vorher keine Infos darüber gab für die Angler (siehe dazu auch die Aussage des Pressesprechers des LSFV-SH zur mangelnden Kommunikation innerhalb des Verbandes: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=228231&postcount=49)....


----------



## dat_geit (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Thomas, kannst du langsam mal von deinem Trip herunter kommen.

Dein heiliger Kreuzzug und der einiger Mods gegen den VdSF im allgemeinen und seine Landesverbände nimmt schon Züge an, die ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann.
Nochmals gesagt wird hier auf fachlicher Basis und nicht hinter verschlossenen Türen bestimmt.

Die meisten die hier diskutieren haben sich doch noch nie die Mühe gemacht, sich darüber zu informieren, wie wir eigentlich die Bestände hier stützen und aufbauen.
Da stecken Erfahrungen aus dem Beginn der 80er Jahre bis heute dahinter.

Diesen Leuten und Vereinen sollte man schon vertrauen, dass sie hier nicht irgendwelche Geheimbünde gründen wollen, um den Rest der Welt von den Silberbarren abzusperren.
Die meisten Meerforellenangler glauben immer noch, dass unsere Forellen aus Dänemark oder Schweden hier einschwimmen........

Aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass es hier auch um die Nebenerwerbs und Erwerbsfischerei geht.

Was meinst du wo wir hier in der Elbe wären, wenn wir nicht gegen den massiven Widerstand die Schutzzonen an den Mündungen durchgesetzt hätten, die ein halbes Jahr im Radius von 500m gelten?

Oder kennt jemand die Winterschutzzeiten in unseren Oberläufen und Auen, über die auch nicht in diesem Ton diskutiert wurde.
Wir wollen erst einmal zusammen im Januar uns Gedanken über diese ganzen Dinge machen.

Nochmals geht es mir gegen den Strich hierher zu kommen und nichts für diese Fische zu tun und dann auch den Leuten an die Karre zu pissen, die hier seit vielen Jahren unzählige Stunden in die Projekte stecken ohne sich darüber zu beklagen, wie hier unter großem medialen Interesse eine Fischart zum Objekt wie bei der Jagd nach Gold seit Jahren ausgeschlachtet wird.

Wir haben hier eine Fischart, die geschützt werden muß. In welchem Umfang sollten Fachleute entscheiden. Aber bestimmt nicht fernab unserer Küsten und Flüsse, sondern hier vor Ort.

Hört mit euren verdammten Unterstellungen auf.

Andreas


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass es hier auch um die Nebenerwerbs und Erwerbsfischerei geht.
> 
> Hört mit euren verdammten Unterstellungen auf.
> 
> Andreas



Wenn Du, anstatt hier rumzuprollen, Dir ganz einfach mal die Mühe gegeben hättest zu verstehen worum es eigentlich geht, hättest Du Dir diese Zeilen gespart. 
Deine heißgeliebten Meerforellen sind mit schnuppe. Die sind weit weg, und ich gedenke auch nicht, jemals zu Euch an die Küste zu kommen. 

Hier geht es einzig und alleine darum, wie ein VdSF Verband Politik gegen Angler macht. Unbedacht, ohne nachzudenken einfach hinter verschlossenen Türen ein Verbot diskutieren. 
Angler aussperren und Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer machen lassen.

Beginne endlich zu begreifen, dass es um sehr viel mehr geht als ein paar Meerforellen. Bundesweit.

Wenn diese Politik aus eigennützigen Belangen und persönlichen Eitelkeiten gestützt wird, dann habt ihr nix besseres verdient. Aber ihr wärt nicht die ersten, die nachher wegen einer anderen Sache, die nicht in Euren Kram passt, angeheult kommt und Solidarität beschwört. 

Lernt endlich mal, über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen und haltet Euch mal vor Augén, was die Politik des VdSF in diesem Land schon alles angerichtet hat. 

Zur besseren Verständnis kannst Du auch gerne hier mal nachlesen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Deine heißgeliebten Meerforellen
> sind mit schnuppe...




ich muss ralle da  aus kenntnis korrigieren: ihm sind weder pflanzen noch tiere schnuppe, sogar mefos nicht.

da war er wohl in rage - in die ihn regelmäßig selbstbezogene vereins-/verbandspolitik versetzt. 
für mich ein gütekennzeichen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, wenn jemand wie Andreas, der sich seit Jahren für die Mefos engagiert, sowas wie hier in den falschen Hals kriegen kann und dann auch "gereizt" reagiert..

Ein solches Engagament ist IMMER zu loben..

Auch wenn es mal dazu führt, die Sichtweise etwas einzuengen..

Selbstverständlich sind die Probleme in den Elbenebengewässern komplett andere als in der Ostsee. Denn dort sind es auch tatsächlich nur die dortigen Fische, um die es geht...

In der Ostsee fängt man an den Küsten mit Sicherheit jedoch mehr Fische, die nicht aus deutschen Gewässern stammen, da diese auch nach dem evtl. ablaichen in deutschen Aufstiegsgewässern kaum hochkommen (Eisenoxid, zu geringe Strömung etc.)...

Da jedoch die Küstenverordnung sowohl für die Elbe (bis knapp vor Hamburg, soweit ich weiss) wie auch für Ostsee gilt, ist da eben eine Verschärfung der jetzt ja schon geltenden Regeln absolut anglerfeindlich. 

Da das auch alle Ostseeangler betrifft, die ja kaum deutsche Fische fangen können.

Und als Argument zu bringen, man müsse Angler einschränken, um Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer am Fang und (Schwarz)Verkauf der heiligen Mefos zu hindern, ist einfach mehr als hanebüchen...

Mehr und bessere Kontrollen, gerne auch eine Entnahmebegrenzung pro Tag/Saison, gerne auch eine extra Mefolizenz an der Küste, deren Gelder dann zielgerichtet zur Verbesserung der Aufstiegsgewässer verwendet werden können, offensive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Verbandes in den Tourismushochburgen und Fischgeschäften an der Küste, um klarzumachen dass man Mefos und "Ostseelachse" nicht - und schon gar nicht schwarz - kaufen sollte - Das alles wären Maßnahmen, die einem Verband, dem sowohl die Mefos *wie auch* die Angler am Herzen liegen, besser zu Gesicht stehen würden.

 Besser jedenfalls als wieder einmal die einseitige Reglementierung der Angler über die jetzt schon bestehenden (aber eben schlecht kontrollierten) Regeln hinaus, obwohl gerade die Angler am wenigsten für die Situation können und eigentlich die sind, die (ja, aus Eigeninteresse!) am meisten für die Mefos tun!

Und darum geht es hier, Andreas, *nicht um für oder gegen einen *(vernünftigen) Schutz der Mefos, so dass man als Angler auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen diese weiterhin ernten kann..



> Diesen Leuten und Vereinen sollte man schon vertrauen, dass sie hier nicht irgendwelche Geheimbünde gründen wollen, um den Rest der Welt von den Silberbarren abzusperren.


Genau das sehe ich (leider) anders!
Denn dann wären die Reaktionen der Verbandsrepräsentanten jetzt nicht so wie sie sind.

Augenscheinlich wurde von einem Teil des Präsidiums eben so etwas an den LSFV-SH-Gremien und den Anglern vorbei geplant (in wie weit der Rest von Präsidium oder Geschäftsführung wirklich davon wusste, darf man auch noch bezweifeln), nach den vorliegenden Briefen (die wir leider ja nicht veröffentlichen dürfen!) ist das zumindest von Seiten des Präsidenten des LSFV-SH einfach klar und eindeutig.

Und wenn davon nicht einmal die Kreisverbände oder Vereine des LSFV-SH direkt an der Ostsee davon wussten, mutet das schon wie ein kleiner "Geheimbund" an - sorry, das sind schlichte Fakten....

Dazu passt dann auch wieder wie "Faust auf Auge" die vom Pressesprecher des Verbandes  im SH-Forum angeführte mangelhafte Kommunikation innerhalb des Verbandes zu Gesetzesvorhaben/Änderungen:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=228231&postcount=49


----------



## dat_geit (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich bin nicht nur in Sachen Meerforellenbesatz unterwegs, sondern als Gewässerwart auch allen anderen Arten verpflichtet, die bei den meisten Anglern überhaupt keine Rolle spielen, weil sie sich mit den ökologischen Grundlagen unser Gewässerbewirtschaft überhaupt keine Gedanken machen.
Hauptsache dicke Fische und davon am besten jede Menge.

Wir kümmern uns inzwischen auch um die Quappe und die Muschelbestände, sowie eine Artenvielfalt auch in Hinblick auf den nötigen Amphibienschutz.

Gerne lege ich mich auch mit selbst ernannten Naturschützern an und arbeite gerne auch mit den richtigen zusammen.

Aber Ralle hat es dankend auf den Punkt gebracht. Die Meerforelle war nur zufällig der Aufhänger.

Denn es geht um meinen Dachverband. Das wird dann ein Schuh daraus.

Ich greife den Verband auch gerne an, weil ich auch ein teil seiner Arbeit bin und es mir daher erlauben darf.
Aber in dieser Frage hat sich unser Landesvorsitzender einige Wochen in alle Projekte begeben und sich dort vor Ort informieren lassen.

Dabei kamen nicht Fachleute zu Wort, sondern auch die Leute an der Basis.

Daraus wurde dann schnell der Gedanke endlich einmal die Dinge zusammen zu bringen und sich auszutauschen.

Wir haben hier ne Menge lokaler Projekte, die für sich, man möge mir verzeihen, vor sich hin wurschteln. Ausserdem ist man sich in den Flusseinheiten und auch gegenüber Ost/West nicht immer grün.

Da ist einiges zu leisten und dem hat sich Peter angenommen.

Wir hatten im Sommer diesen Jahres ein ziemlich großes Projekt auf dem Westensee, dass hervorragend von unseren Biologen vorbereitet und begleitet wurde.

Dort wurden unter anderem Grundlagen gelegt, die der täglichen Arbeit der Gewässerfachleute dienten. Auch dort hat sich unsere Verbandsführung mehr als nur informiert. 

Es wurden Lehrfilme erstellt und vieles mehr.

Es ist schön immer auf den Verband zu hauen, wenn einem was nicht passt.
Aber mit geht es hier um darum aufzuzeigen, dass die Vorwürfe falsche Stimmungsmache sind und eben auf diesem Thema populären Thema Stimmung gemacht wird.

Wie soll es erst im Verband zugehen, wenn wir schon in den Vereinen über Amphibienschutz und Biotopbesatz in der Luft zerissen werden..........

Ohne meinen Landesverband würde ich vieles gar nicht tun können, weil wir uns das Material, die Fachleute und die rechtliche Vertretung gar nicht leisten könnten.

Ihr führt einen Feldzug gegen den VdSF und das ist euer gutes Recht, wenn ihr davon Nutzen ziehen wollt(kommerziell).

Aber ich kann nicht erkennen, dass es damit auch unseren Projekten besser geht. 

Nochmals zum Thema Ostseeforellen. 

Das ganze muß erst einmal noch besser untrsucht werden, was ja in Vorbereitung ist. Dann können über lokale oder zeitliche Regelungen geredet werden.

Wir haben das Thema seit Jahren auch im Fluss und wehren uns erfolgreich gegen Vorstöße auf ein größeres Mindestmaß und zeitlich weitere Einschränkungen, die immer mal schnell gefordert werden, wenn der Aufsteig mal wieder später statt gefunden hat oder es als schlechtes Jahr gesehen wird.

Ich bin meinem Verband und seinen Fachleuten für vieles dankbar.
Bei manchen Dingen wie dem Kormoran wünschte ich mir eher mehr Zurückhaltung.

Aber man kann nicht alles so haben, wie man es sich immer wünscht.

Das könnte jetzt so auch alles im anderen Thread stehen. aber wich wollte das ganze hier für mich abschließen und bin nun am Ende hier.

Andreas


----------



## dat_geit (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Noch ein Nachtrag.
Ich habe dieses Jahr weder im Fluss noch in der Ostsee auf Salmoniden gefischt.
Ausser ich hatte es mittels Elektrofischen auf Laichfische abgesehen.
Trotzdem ist mein Einsatz und Respekt vor den Vorgängen in der praktischen Limnoökologie noch größer geworden.
Wir haben bei unseren Monitorings einiges gefunden, was bisher eher als unglaublich erschien.

Das haben diverse "Expertenteams" seit Jahren gar nicht gesehen, weil ihnen die Ortskenntnisse und vor allem auch Zeit fehlten. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Sorry, jetzt habe ich fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Andreas.
Das was Du schreibst, bestätigt mich am Ende nur...

Wenn im Verband Leute sitzen, die (ob tatsächlich oder nur in der eigenen Vorstellung) besser wissen als andere, was für den Schutz von Gewässern oder Arten sinnvoll ist, muss man als Naturschtzverband sicher nicht versuchen, die Basis mitzunehmen...

Einfach ein neus Verbot auf Grund des Argumentes "Schutz" - schon ist jeder zufrieden...

Ein Anglerverband jedoch sollte zuerst einmal dafür sorgen, dass die Angler an der Basis mitbekommen um was es geht.

Denn nur wenn die Basis einsehen kann, was sie am Ende davon haben, wird man sie auch nur ein Stückweit mitnehmen können..

Wenn das wie jetzt beim LSFV-SH in mehr oder weniger elitären Zirkeln ausgekaspert wird und nachher en passent über die Gremien (welche meist eh nur abnicken, Ausnahme Kooperation Kurse mit VHS; weils da direkt an die Kohle der Kreisverbände geht) der Basis verordnet wird, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn sich da dann Widerstand rührt (Gott sei Dank lassen sich Angler heute nicht mehr alles gefallen, was von Naturschutzverbandsfunktionären kommt....)...

Und nochmal:
*Damit stelle ich weder Dein persönliches lobenswertes Engagement noch das Engangement vieler anderer (auch und gerade im VDSF) in Frage!!!*

Es ist nur der seit Jahrzehnten von oben verordnete und falsch praktizierte Weg der im VDSF organisierten Naturschutzverbände, solche Dinge gegen statt mit oder für die Angler zu machen, gegen den wir hier "kämpfen"!

Wir wollen keine Naturschutzverbände als Vertreter der angelnden Basis (wobei ja eh nur ca. 20% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen organisiert sind), sondern einen Anglerverband, der weiss, das auch Natur- und Artenschutz ganz selbstverständlich zum Angeln gehört, aber eben nicht Selbstzweck sein kann und darf!!

Und da ist wiederum die Mefogeschichte hier einfach nicht mehr als ein leider typisches Beispiel...


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin ,
@Thomas und Ralle
bringen wir doch einfach mal Ruhe rein denn es gibt eine einfache Lösung für alle Fragen hier.
Am 21.1.2011 findet in Kiel eine Veranstaltung statt,auf der über die Mefo Thematik gesprochen wird. Dort könnt Ihr Euch vor Ort und live schlau machen wie der Landesverband arbeitet und wie die S-H Angler die Geschichte sehen. Dort könnt Ihr dann direkt mit dem Verband sprechen .
Eine einfache Lösung für alle Eure Probleme mit dem Verband und eine die der Fairness und dem respektvollen Umgang miteinander zuträglich wäre.

@Ralle speziell
mit Deiner Äußerung , das Dir die Mefo´s schnuppe sind in Verbindung mit Deinen Äußerungen hier haste der Anglerschaft einen Bärendienst erwiesen negativ gesehen.
Ernst genommen können Deine Postings so nicht mehr.


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha

P.S.: ich persönlich werde da sein um mir eine Meinung zu bilden vor Ort


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Micha,
wenn der Verband da ab jetzt besser arbeitet und auch die einzelnen Leute und Gremien innerhalb wie außerhalb des Verbandes ab jetzt offen informiert, statt dass das in elitären Zirkeln innerhalb des Verbandes ausgearbeitet und dann der Basis aufgedrückt wird, solls mir wirklich recht sein!

Leider war das augenscheinlich ja bisher nicht so, da nach vielen Aussagen  - auch aus den Kreisverbänden - ja von diesen immerhin weitreichend in die Belange der Angler eingreifenden Maßnahmen innerhalb des Verbandes nichts flächendeckend bekannt war (wusste Dein Kreisverband denn vor den Veröffentlichungen davon?)

Immerhin wird diese Frage jetzt auch mal im Verbandsforum endlich gestellt, auf die Antworten sind sicher nicht nur wir gespannt:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225



> Eine einfache Lösung für alle Eure Probleme mit dem Verband und eine die der Fairness und dem respektvollen Umgang miteinander zuträglich wäre


Dass die bisherige Verfahrensweise und die Verlautbarungen der Verbandsrepräsentanten in diesem Falle nicht als "vertrauensbildende Maßnahme", sondern eher als Verschleierungstaktik gesehen werden können, wird sicher nicht nur mir so gehen..

Und wir haben ja oft genug eigentlich gerade den LSFV-SH für eine offene Kommunikation gelobt.

Zumindest in diesem Fall war das nicht der Fall -  Wenngleich das wohl daran liegen mag, dass nicht einmal das gesamte Präsidium oder die Geschäftsführung über diese Pläne informiert waren, das gestehe ich gerne zu...

Sollte sich das zukünftig ändern und sich zudem der LSFV-SH nicht weiter gegen vom Gesetzgeber geplante Erleichterungen für die Angler einsetzen und einen anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten im Landtag diskreditieren, dann sind wirklich so langsam alle Probleme beseitigt (von denen wir momentan wissen)...

Und dann loben wir auch den LSFV-SH gerne wieder für eine offene Kommunikation, gerne vielleicht auch dann für eine insgesamt endlich anglerfreundliche Politik..-..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Aber Ralle hat es dankend auf den Punkt gebracht. Die Meerforelle war nur zufällig der Aufhänger.



Erst mal sorry, wenn ich Dich gestern etwas heftig angegangen bin, aber ich habe in der angelpolitischen Frage mindestens ebensoviel Herzblut, wie Du in den von Dir geschilderten Projekten. Und wenn ich schreibe, dass mit die Meerforellen egal sind, so bezog sich das ausschließlich auf die Angelei, nicht auf die Art oder Naturschutzaspekte allgemein. 
Im Gegenteil, was Naturschutz angeht, bin ich ebenfalls sehr aktiv, wenn auch nicht im Bereich Angelfischerei. Und so weiß ich aus eigener, leidvoller erfahrung, dass grade im Bereich Naturschutz einseitig Verbote fast immer das erste Mittel zur Wahl sind, zumeist leider auch das ungenügendste. 

So kommen bei mir hier gleich zwei Komponenten zusammen, nämlich einmal ein drohendes Verbot (politisch) und zum zweiten die Tatsache, dass damit die größten Schadfaktoren ( z.B. Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei) in keiner Weise beeinflusst werden. 

So etwas bezeichne ich als Bauernopfer ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne durchgreifenden Erfolg für den Schutz an sich.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich den Schutzgedanken in Frage stelle. Das kann ich gar nicht ermessen, weil mir dazu schlicht die speziellen Kenntnisse fehlen. 

Wenn denn ein stärkerer Schutz notwendig ist, und wenn dies durch Kontrollen nicht ausreichend gesichert werden kann, dann wünsche ich mir einen starken Verband, der haargenau aufzeigt, was von den Anglern geleistet wird, welche Einflüsse von anderen Faktoren bestimmt werden, und wie ein *Gesamtpaket* für einen verbesserten Schutz uaszusehen hat.

Das kann dann durchaus auch zu einem *kompletten, temporären* Befischungsverbot für besonders sensible Teilbereiche führen. Also auch ein Verbot für Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer. Ähnlich wie wir es zum Schutz der Rheinlachse an den Aufstiegssammelstellen z.T. erreicht haben.

Die, in den vergangenen Jahren verfolgte "Politik der kleinen Schritte", in dem die Angler immer den ersten Schritt machen, andere aber ungehindert weiter rumferkeln, halte ich für vollkommen verkehrt. Mit ist nämlich kein einziger Fall bekannt, bei dem die Angler den ersten Schritt gemacht haben, und andere nachgezogen sind. Ich lasse mich da aber gerne überraschen. Im Gegentiel, dort wo die Angler ausgeschlossen wurden, kann der Rest noch unbeobachteter und ungehemmter zuschlagen. 

Mit dieser Ausrichtung kann und muss ein Verband solche Diskussionen von Anfang an in die Öffentlichkeit tragen. Damit fängt man alle verantwortungsbewussten Angler ein und zieht sie auf seine Seite. Damit fördert man auch, dass sich Angler in die Problematik hineindenken und ggfs. bei ähnlichen eigenen Problemen ebenso agieren.

Das grade der LSFV-SH in vielen Bereichen anglerfreundlich und vernünftig agiert, steht außer Frage, haben wir auch oft genug aufgezeigt. Das aber schließt doch nicht aus, dass man auf einzelne Mißstände hinweist. 
Mit der Reaktion auf die Diskussion hier, hat der LSFV-SH mit dem Hintern vieles umgeworfen, was er mit den Händen aufgebaut hat. In politischer Sicht. 
Ein straker und selbstbewusster Verband, hätte auf die hier vorgebrachten Vorwürfe auch seriös und mit gutem Gewissen reagieren können, in dem er entweder sagt: " Ja, das ist nicht völlig korrekt gelaufen, wir gehen das an ". Oder aber : " Hier liegt ein Mißverständnis vor, der Sachverhalt ist dieser....".

Statt dessen kommt aber ein Statement, welches den vorliegenden, seriösen und gesicherten Informationen entgegenspricht. 

Und genau das ist es, was die Fronten verhärtet und einen ganz üblen Geschmack hinterlässt. Und das ist es auch, was uns bei Berührungen mit dem VdSF immer wieder aufstößt. 

Die von Dir angesprochenen kommerziellen Interessen bei der VdSF Diskussion sind bei mir übrigens ebenso hoch, wie Deine im Bezug auf die Meerforelle. Nämlich Null.





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @Ralle speziell
> mit Deiner Äußerung , das Dir die Mefo´s schnuppe sind in Verbindung mit Deinen Äußerungen hier haste der Anglerschaft einen Bärendienst erwiesen negativ gesehen.
> Ernst genommen können Deine Postings so nicht mehr.




Micha, unsere posts haben sich überschnitten. Ich habe das bereits zurechtgerückt. Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich aus anglerischer Sicht nullkommanix mit Meerforellen am Hut habe und von einem Verbot nicht betroffen bin. Jose hat´s ja schon angemerkt. Ich bin, was Natur- Artenschutz angeht, vermutlich noch aggressiver und wadenbeißender als in angelpolitischen Dingen.


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

krieg krieg krieg

es ist krieg

anglerhauptmann hat der anglerrepublik den krieg erklärt
anglerkrieg

von hamburg bis bayern
bürgerkrieg

kreuzzug zur befreiung der angler 
heiliger krieg gegen angler verbände anderdenkende

stell dir vor es ist anglerkrieg und keiner geht hin
weil jeder angelt wie bisher


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> stell dir vor es ist anglerkrieg und keiner geht hin



Wenn schon heroisch poetisch, dann auch in voller Länge.

Dann wird wieder ein Schuh draus und es passt sogar auf die Situation.

*
"Stell Dir vor es kommt Krieg und keiner geht hin - dann kommt der Krieg zu  euch!**
„Wer zu Hause bleibt, wenn der Kampf  beginnt, und läßt andere kämpfen für seine Sache, der muß sich vorsehen: Denn  wer den Kampf nicht geteilt hat, der wird teilen die Niederlage. Nicht einmal  Kampf vermeidet, wer den Kampf vermeiden will, denn er wird kämpfen für die  Sache des Feindes, wer für seine eigene Sache nicht gekämpft hat.“*


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Auch da bin ich mal wieder mit Ralle einer Meinung:
Lieber Krieg als Friedhofsruhe an den Angelgewässern..........

Oder:
Nur wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren...

Und daher gleich nochmal meine Antwort auf Michas Posting, denn stillgehalten haben wirklich immer wieder leider schon viel zu viele Angler:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> wenn der Verband da ab jetzt besser arbeitet und auch die einzelnen Leute und Gremien innerhalb wie außerhalb des Verbandes ab jetzt offen informiert, statt dass das in elitären Zirkeln innerhalb des Verbandes ausgearbeitet und dann der Basis aufgedrückt wird, solls mir wirklich recht sein!
> 
> Leider war das augenscheinlich ja bisher nicht so, da nach vielen Aussagen  - auch aus den Kreisverbänden - ja von diesen immerhin weitreichend in die Belange der Angler eingreifenden Maßnahmen innerhalb des Verbandes nichts flächendeckend bekannt war (wusste Dein Kreisverband denn vor den Veröffentlichungen davon?)
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Interessant auch die neuste offizielle Antwort von Geschäftsführer Vollborn im Forum des Landesverbandes zum Thema (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225):



			
				Zitat Forum LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Die Arbeitsdichte im LSFV ist sehr hoch. Wir kümmern uns daher um wichtige Vorgänge. Provokationen ohne sachliche Grundlage und der Austausch niveauloser Gerüchte gehören nicht dazu.





			
				Ziatat Forum LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1. Nein. Es gibt seit etwa zwei Jahren den Vorschlag, eine Ausnahme zu der bestehenden Schonzeitregelung aufheben zu lassen. Wer diesen Vorschlag ursprünglich aufgebracht hat ist nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen. Er stammt aber noch aus der Amtszeit von Ernst Labbow aus dem Kreis der im Meerforellen-Artenschutz tätigen Angler. Präsident Peter Heldt hat den Gedanken dann aufgegriffen. Es handelt sich dabei aber ausschließlich um eine Idee. Sie soll neben anderen auf einer Veranstaltung am 21. Januar mit Interessierten besprochen. Einen entsprechenden Beschluß, dies in dem Änderungsverfahren zur KüFO einzubringen, gibt es selbstverständlich nicht



Und diese Antwort, obwohl aus den Briefen an Frerk Petersen von Verbandspräsident Heldt klar hervorgeht, dass zumindest Herr Heldt als Präsident geplant hatte, das entsprechend einzubringen, weil das ja angeblich nach angeblichen mehrfachen Nachfragen die Kreisverbände auch so wollen:



			
				Zitat aus Brief Heldt schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zuge der lange geplanten und immer wieder verschobenen Novellierung des Landesfischereigesetzes werden auch die Interessenverbände angehört. Der LSFV wiederum befragte dazu mehrfach seine Kreisverbände. Von dort kommende Wünsche wurden besprochen und in unsere Vorschlagsliste eingearbeitet.





			
				Zitat aus Brief Heldt schrieb:
			
		

> Da die bestehende Regelung versagt, wäre eine generelle Schonzeit eine Möglichkeit. *Unter anderem dieser Vorschlag wurde eingearbeitet in die Wunschliste zur späteren Novellierung der KüFO* und wiederum wurde den Mitgliedern des Verbandsausschusses das Paket mit Bitte um Kommentierung zugesandt.
> Auch auf unseren Verbandsausschusssitzungen und Jahreshauptversammlungen wurden diese Punkte vorgestellt. Eine Nichteinbeziehung der Mitgliederschaft sollte man dem LSFV nicht vorwerfen.


Laut Präsident Heldt wurde also dieser Vorschlag ja schon in die "Wunschliste zur Novellierung der KüFO"  des LSFV-SH eingearbeitet, da kennt wohl Herr Vollborn als Geschäftsführer auch die Antwortbriefe von Herrn Heldt an Herrn Petersen nicht (die wir - ja wohl aus gutem Grund - leider nicht in Gänze veröffentlichen dürfen und uns daher aufs zitieren beschränken müssen).....

Wäre also diese laut Herr Vollborn "Provokationen ohne sachliche Grundlage und der Austausch niveauloser Gerüchte" nicht geschehen, wäre das wohl wie sonst auch üblich in Verbandsgremien, schön abgenickt worden.. 
Gut, dass es Provoaktionen gibt, die dann  wenigstens auch mal Verbandsfunktionäre zu Erklärungen zwingen...

Kein weiterer Kommentar dazu............


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich sag nur FFH-Richtlinie. Der Fischer kann was ein Angler schon lange nicht mehr darf.|evil:


 

Ich habe dazu keine Lust mehr. Ihr mit euren Vorurteilen. 
Wer sich über den Beruf Fischer auskennt, Funktionsart der verschiedenen Fangmethoden weiß, selber schon einmal selber dabei war wie gefischt wird und reinzufällig nicht mitten in Deutschland lebt sondern auch weiß was hier an der Ostsee passiert, der soll mit den Steinen werfen. Es steht KEINEM von uns Anglern zu sich groß über Netze, Reusen oder anderem aufzuregen, wir verdienen damit ja kein Geld. Fischerei ist schon lange kein lohnender Beruf mehr, vorallem außerhalb der Touristenzeit. Für deutlich UNTER 1€ pro Dorsch bei der Genossenschaft bekommt man nicht immer genug. Aufhören ist auch nicht, viele sind schon seit Jahren Fischer und/oder durch die Familie dazu gekommen. Da schmeißt man nicht mal so alles hin, sowas würde keiner der auch nur einen Hauch von Stolz hat machen. Was soll man auch sonst machen? Hier auf der kleinen Kaffinsel gibt es auch so schon nicht viel, aber was soll man auch in anderen Städten machen? 

Nebenbei: Kannst du auch was anderes als immer nur andere zu zitieren um dann mit einem kleinen Satz dem zuzustimmen?



> Hier geht es einzig und alleine darum, wie ein VdSF Verband Politik gegen Angler macht. Unbedacht, ohne nachzudenken einfach hinter verschlossenen Türen ein Verbot diskutieren.
> Angler aussperren und Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer machen lassen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
WARTE!
In diesem Thread geht es doch wohl ganz klar um die Schonzeit der Meerforelle, und nicht um euer VdSF Gesülze das er ja ach so böse ist und so weiter. Wenn dir die Meerforellen schnuppe sind und du eh nie hier an der Küste angeln willst und dir das hier oben eh egal ist, dann schreibe hier doch nicht mit. Ich nehme mal an das du keine Ahnung hast wie es hier abläuft und wie die Bedingungen sind. Schreibe in deinen VDSF vs. DAV Threads wo du auch was zu weißt, aber es geht hier nicht um ein paar Meerforellen, sondern um DIE Meerforellen, die u.a. in die Flüsse bis mitten in Deutschland zum Laichen steigen. Ich weiß das es rein gar nicht meine Art ist so zu schreiben, aber manche Sachen stinken mich einfach an. 

Sorry fürs OT, aber manche Sachen kann ich nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. #d

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> WARTE!
> In diesem Thread geht es doch wohl ganz klar um die Schonzeit der Meerforelle, und nicht um euer VdSF Gesülze das er ja ach so böse ist und so weiter.


Nein, in diesem Thread geht es  darum, warum der VDSF-Landesnaturschutzverband LSFV-SH ohne dass die ihn tragenden und ihn finanzierenden Angler davon umfassend informiert wurden, eine Verschärfung der jetzigen Regelung ohne jede Not und vor allem nur als Einschränkung für Angler überhaupt andenkt und anscheinend durchsetzen wollte..

Und das gehört leider daher auch immer alles irgendwie zusammen mit dem grundsätzlichen Verhalten des VDSF als Naturschutzverband.



> aber es geht hier nicht um ein paar Meerforellen, sondern um DIE Meerforellen, die u.a. in die Flüsse bis mitten in Deutschland zum Laichen steigen.


Ablaichen ja, aber in nur ganz vereinzelten Ostseeflüssen kommt der Laich überhaupt hoch (Eisenoxide, Fließgeschwindigkeit etc.) ...

Was ja wiederum nur zeigt, dass die Einschränkung der Angler an der Ostseeküste komplett sinnlos ist, da die dortigen an der Küste gefangenen Fische nur in seltensten Fällen aus deutschen Flüssen stammen dürften..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Im allgemeinen schätze ich Deine Beiträge sehr, insbesondere weil Du bisher immer wohlbedacht geschrieben hast. Jetzt aber hast Du entweder nicht richtig gelesen, oder liest durch die lokalkolorierte Brille.



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu keine Lust mehr. Ihr mit euren Vorurteilen.
> Wer sich über den Beruf Fischer auskennt, Funktionsart der verschiedenen Fangmethoden weiß, selber schon einmal selber dabei war wie gefischt wird und reinzufällig nicht mitten in Deutschland lebt sondern auch weiß was hier an der Ostsee passiert, der soll mit den Steinen werfen. Es steht KEINEM von uns Anglern zu sich groß über Netze, Reusen oder anderem aufzuregen, wir verdienen damit ja kein Geld. Fischerei ist schon lange kein lohnender Beruf mehr, vorallem außerhalb der Touristenzeit. Für deutlich UNTER 1€ pro Dorsch bei der Genossenschaft bekommt man nicht immer genug. Aufhören ist auch nicht, viele sind schon seit Jahren Fischer und/oder durch die Familie dazu gekommen. Da schmeißt man nicht mal so alles hin, sowas würde keiner der auch nur einen Hauch von Stolz hat machen. Was soll man auch sonst machen? Hier auf der kleinen Kaffinsel gibt es auch so schon nicht viel, aber was soll man auch in anderen Städten machen?
> 
> Nun, ich bin auch selbstständig und muss mir mein Brot hart verdienen. Die allgemeine Situation macht es nicht einfacher.
> ...



Manche Sachen sollte man aber wirklich erst mal genau lesen, verstehen und dann schreiben.
Nix für ungut Jochen, aber diesmal hast Du Dich hinreißen lassen, von Deiner sonst gewohnt klugen Art abzuweichen. 

Macht aber auch nix, kann passieren.


----------



## MacMikel (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Thomas,

hier ist ja richtig was los in Deinem Anglerboard. Ich habe mir mal einen ganz schnellen Überblick verschafft über die Beiträge zu diesem Thema. Vielleicht für die anderen Mit-User kurz die Info, dass ich der hier mehrfach angesprochene Pressesprecher des LSFV Schleswig-Holstein bin.

Die Emotionen kochen hier ordentlich hoch. Das kann ich verstehen – bei dem Thema. Als Teilnehmer der mindestens monatlichen Präsidiumssitzungen kann ich hier nur wiedergeben, dass wir oft über Meerforellen sprechen. Aber meistens nur über die Mefos, die wir selbst gefangen haben. Wir sind nämlich alle selbst begeisterte Angler und wissen, wie Ihr alle hier, was wir an den Meerforellen und an unserem Hobby insgesamt haben.

Ab und an ging es in den Präsidiumssitzungen mal um die Nebenerwerbsfischer hier bei uns an der Ostsee, die vielleicht bei der einen oder anderen "Braunen" mal ein Auge zudrücken. Das ist ärgerlich. Aber ihre Kunden wissen nicht, was wir Angler wissen: "Braune" Mefos schmecken gar nicht. Deshalb ist es doch ganz klar, dass wir Angler keine laichfähigen Mefos mitnehmen. So viel Verantwortung wird schon jeder Angler – egal, ob organisiert oder nicht – selbst mitbringen.

Von "Geheimbünden" oder "geheimen Zirkeln" im LSFV Schleswig-Holstein, lieber Thomas, ist mir nichts bekannt. Auch in Hinterzimmern wird bei uns bestimmt nichts gemauschelt und gedreht, damit irgendwann die Angler vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt werden.

Im Gegenteil: Durch eine (vielleicht sogar zu...) offensive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit versuchen wir, die Angler in unsere Entscheidungen so gut es geht einzubeziehen. Der offizielle Weg geht über die Kreisvorsitzenden hin zu den Angelvereinen und genau dieser Weg auch wieder zurück zum LSFV. Wie Du hier schon mehrfach richtig erwähnt hast, wünsche ich mir eine deutliche bessere Abstimmung, was aber nicht am LSFV liegt, sondern an der schlechten Resonanz der teilnehmenden Kreisverbände und Angelvereine. Wir verschicken Newsletter zu den Themen (die Du auch bekommst), wir sprechen in Verbandsausschüssen über die Themen und versuchen so ein Interesse für dieses oder jenes zu gewinnen.

Das ist in der Tat nicht immer einfach. Aber, was sollen wir noch tun? Bis jetzt kann ich es – vorsichtig ironisch – nur als Ausdruck der Kreisverbände und Angelvereine mit der Zufriedenheit mit der Arbeit des LSFV-SH verstehen. In jedem Jahr haben unsere Mitglieder die Gelegenheit, sich mit unserer Arbeit auseinander zu setzen und sie zu bewerten. Sie können uns wiederwählen oder Nachfolger wählen. Wir stellen uns unseren Mitgliedern. Und wir erwarten von ihnen, dass sie uns aufmerksam begleiten.

Da nimmt neben unserem Anglerforum-SH das Anglerboard eine wichtige Rolle ein, lieber Thomas. Allerdings gehst Du hier mit unserem Verband etwas zu hart ins Gericht. Und ich will gar nicht auf die Schreiben unseres Präsidenten an Frerk eingehen, die sind ja hinlänglich mittlerweile jedem Angler in Deutschland bekannt gemacht worden: Du fragst Dich, warum die Deutsche Angelpresse noch nicht auf "Deinen Zug" aufgesprungen ist? Ich kann Dir die Antwort schnell geben. Das sind Redakteure, die vor einer Veröffentlichung vernünftig recherchieren. Ihre Recherchen haben offenbar ergeben, dass an der Sache, die Du hier kolportierst, nichts dran ist.

Ich möchte heute an Dein Verantwortungsbewusstsein appellieren und Dir in Erinnerung rufen, dass Du mit Deinem Anglerboard eine ziemliche Macht bei den Anglern in Deutschland hast. Unter Journalisten heißt es: "Ein Journalist ist erst ein guter Journalist, wenn er weiß, wieviel Macht er in der Hand hat." Ich hoffe, lieber Thomas, Du weißt das auch. Deshalb missbrauche bitte diese Macht nicht und gehe sauber und ordentlich in die Recherche – am besten mit persönlichen Gesprächen mit uns.

Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht in eine unendliche Diskussion verfallen. Deshalb soll das mein Beitrag zu diesem Thema sein. Weitere werden nicht folgen. Wer Interesse am Thema Salmoniden hat und vernünftig mit uns diskutieren möchte, der ist am 21. Januar in Kiel willkommen. Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, dann würde ich Thomas einen Bericht über die Veranstaltung zur Veröffentlichung hier im Anglerboard anbieten.

Danke, dass Ihr das alles bis hier gelesen habt.

Viele Grüße aus Schleswig-Holstein
Michael Kuhr
LSFV-Pressesprecher


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				MacMikel schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind Redakteure, die vor einer Veröffentlichung vernünftig recherchieren. Ihre Recherchen haben offenbar ergeben, dass an der Sache, die Du hier kolportierst, nichts dran ist.


Lieber Michael, 
*unsere vernünftigen Recherchen haben eben klar ergeben, dass an dieser Sache definitiv was dran ist.*

Und deswegen haben wir den Verband auch (und selbstverständlich öffentlich!) gefragt - damit nicht wieder wie so oft in der Vergangenheit solche Dinge unter Aussschluss der normalen Angler stattfinden. Und auch dass der Verband da die Möglichkeit hat, ÖFFENTLICH dazu Stellung zu beziehen.

Das öffentlich zu tun, gehört zu unserer Art, über solche Dinge zu berichten, und diese werden wir im Interesse aller Angler genau so beibehalten..

Für die Antworten - weder in Stil, noch in Inhalt - können wir definitiv nichts. 
Genausowenig dafür, dass wir die Briefe eures Präsidenten nicht komplett veröffentlichen dürfen - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...

Nach dem Lesen Deiner Antwort habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass innerhalb eures Verbandes erst einmal eine Abstimmung stattfinden sollte, wie der Verband nun wirklich zu dem Thema steht..

*Denn Fakt ist*, dass Präsident Heldt in seinem Brief als Verbandsvertreter auf Verbandspapier auf Nachfrage klar schreibt, dass diese Maßnahme nicht nur angedacht war, sondern sich schon in der Umsetzung befand (Zitat: "Aufnahme in die Wunschliste zur Novellierung der KüFO"). 

Und dass das alles im Verband schon breit diskutiert werden würde und man deswegen mangelnde Einbindung nicht vorwerfen könne..

Siehe die Zitate aus dem Brief..

*Das widerspricht auch Deinen obigen Aussagen klar und eindeutig.*


			
				MacMikel schrieb:
			
		

> Als Teilnehmer der mindestens monatlichen Präsidiumssitzungen kann ich hier nur wiedergeben, dass wir oft über Meerforellen sprechen. Aber meistens nur über die Mefos, die wir selbst gefangen haben.



Davon ab:


			
				MacMikel schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb missbrauche bitte diese Macht nicht und gehe sauber und ordentlich in die Recherche.


Unserer Recherchen sind sauber, ordentlich und belegbar und daher keinesfalls ein Mißbrauch. 

Mißstände öffentlich machen ist Pflicht -auch und gerade, wenn das manchem wehtun mag...

*Fakten:*
Es gab die Bestrebung laut Präsident, die jetzt geltende Schonzeitregelung mit dem Verbot der Entnahme gefärbter Fische auf eine generelle Schonzeit zu erweitern.

Diese wäre angeblich auch innerhalb des Verbandes breit diskutiert und  deswegen mit aufgenommen worden in die "Wunschliste zur Novellierung der KüFO".

Das änderte sich beim Geschäftsführer Vollborn in:


			
				Vollborn schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nur bei Einzelnen diesen Gedanken, der auf einer Informationsveranstaltung mit Personen, die sich damit auskennen, ergebnisOFFEN diskutiert wird.



bis hin dann zum Pressesprecher Kuhr:


			
				MacMikel schrieb:
			
		

> Ab und an ging es in den Präsidiumssitzungen mal um die Nebenerwerbsfischer hier bei uns an der Ostsee, die vielleicht bei der einen oder anderen "Braunen" mal ein Auge zudrücken.



Und dazu dann noch folgendes:


			
				MacMikel schrieb:
			
		

> am besten mit persönlichen Gesprächen mit uns.


Auf Grund der Kakophonie in eurem Präsidium/Geschäftsführung wäre das von Dir angebotene Gespräch sicher nett, aber wohl kaum zielführend, solange ihr in eurem Verband scheinbar selber nicht wisst, was da eigentlich läuft und was eigentlich von wem gewollt ist. Denn je nach Gesprächspartner (siehe oben) würden wir ja komplett sich widersprechende Aussagen bekommen....

Zudem haben wir in Gesprächen und Telefonaten gerade auch mit dem VDSF-Präsidenten Mohnert klar gesehen, dass  man beim VDSF nur dem trauen kann, was man schriftlich vorliegen hat und keinesfalls dem, was einem telefonisch oder in Gesprächen gesagt wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988

Das zeigt leider auch deutlich der Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH, der auf der einen Seite immer proklamiert, dass man gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler kämpfen würde.

Der dann aber selber mit Einbringungen ins Parlament verhindern will, das vom Gesetzgeber bereits geplante Erleichterungen für Angler in Kraft treten und der dabei nicht davor zurückschreckt, auch einen anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten zu diskreditieren.

Denn wer gegen Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln ist, weil man mit Prüfungskursen Geld verdient (das Thema kocht ja auch verbandsintern hoch, weil sich die Kreisverbände durch die Kooperation des Landesverbandes mit den VHS finanziell benachteiligt sehen) oder weil man selber Wettangeln nur als Alibiveranstaltungen - aber immerhin! - durchführt.

Aber nicht dazu stehen will (weil man das ja nach den mit Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgekasperten Definition zum Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen des VDSF-Bund das auch nicht darf, selbst wenn man unterm Deckmantel Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Hegefischen selber nichts anderes macht! *Reine Heuchelei!!!*).

Und wer dann sowohl Einladungen im Beisein des Ministerpräsidenten (U21 - WM) ausschlägt wie auch diesen dann im Parlament wegen seiner Schirmherrschaft bei dieser Veranstaltung diskreditiert (und das wohl nur, weil das vom Konkurrenzverband veranstaltet wurde), erfüllt da in unseren Augen nicht den verbandseigenen Anspruch, Angler vertreten zu dürfen.  

Bevor man also den Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH überhaupt als ernstzunehmenden Gesprächspartner für Angler sehen kann, muss dieser zuerst einmal seine Hausaufgaben machen und überhaupt erst einmal zu einem Anglerverband werden.

Also eine entsprechende Satzungsänderung durchführen und vor allem nicht mehr weiterhin aktiv gegen gesetzliche Erleichterungen für Angler kämpfen und nicht weiter anglerfreundliche Politiker wie Harry Peter Carstensen diskreditieren..

Und das nachweisbar durch schriftliche Fakten, Taten, Satzungsänderungen etc. und nicht alleine durch nette Worte....

Erst dann ist der LSFV-SH ein ernstzunehmender Gesprächspartner für die Angler - wenn er auch heute leider Politikern als angeblicher Interessenvertreter der Angler einiges zu sagen hat und dabei auch geplante Erleichterungen für Angler bekämpft..

Aber eine formaldemokratische Legitimation durch Vereinszugehörigkeit der Angler ist für uns bei einem Naturschutzverband definitiv keine tatsächliche oder wirkliche (angel)politische Legitimation, für Angler sprechen zu dürfen.

*Auch und gerade dann, wenn vieles was der Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH macht - und das ist unwidersprochen! -  wirklich den Anglern dient.*


----------



## dat_geit (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Erst mal sorry, wenn ich Dich gestern etwas heftig angegangen bin, aber ich habe in der angelpolitischen Frage mindestens ebensoviel Herzblut, wie Du in den von Dir geschilderten Projekten. Und wenn ich schreibe, dass mit die Meerforellen egal sind, so bezog sich das ausschließlich auf die Angelei, nicht auf die Art oder Naturschutzaspekte allgemein.
> Im Gegenteil, was Naturschutz angeht, bin ich ebenfalls sehr aktiv, wenn auch nicht im Bereich Angelfischerei. Und so weiß ich aus eigener, leidvoller erfahrung, dass grade im Bereich Naturschutz einseitig Verbote fast immer das erste Mittel zur Wahl sind, zumeist leider auch das ungenügendste.
> 
> So kommen bei mir hier gleich zwei Komponenten zusammen, nämlich einmal ein drohendes Verbot (politisch) und zum zweiten die Tatsache, dass damit die größten Schadfaktoren ( z.B. Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei) in keiner Weise beeinflusst werden.
> ...



Ich beziehe mich hier nochmals auf deine sachlichen Statements und kann mit denen gut leben#6.
So sehe ich die Dinge zum größten Teil auch und verweise auf die Ganzjahresschongebiete in nordischen Ländern.

Aber die Polemik von Thomas uns als "Naturschutzverband" hinzustellen und das als negativ zu betrachten kotzt mich an.
Da sieht man aber, dass du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast, über die wir hier reden.
Der Naturschutz gehört außer bei dem anscheinend von dir geliebten Put%Take Gewässern dazu.
Ich lade dich gerne mal ein und einzige dir was ich darunter verstehe.

Das geht sogar bei mir soweit, dass dich mit Freuden eine See gepachtet habe, um dort nachhaltigen Naturschutz zu betreiben und ihn nicht als Put&Take Gewässer wie bei den meisten Vereinen auszubeuten. 

Eine Flachwasserzone zu schaffen in der Fischbrut und auch andere Lebewesen ideale Bedingungen vorfinden ist praktizierter Naturschutz unter anglerischen Gesichtspunkten.

Ich empfehle dir mal die Seiten des www.ufiev.de zu intensiven Lektüre, damit du verstehst was außer gewünschten Fischbesatz und einseitige Bestandspolitik noch an einem Gewässer zu tun ist.

Das rückt jetzt zwar von der Meerforelle ab, soll aber eine Reaktion auf solche Konstrukte unter mangelnden Kenntnissen eines funktionierenden Ökosystemes sein, im dem Fische nur einen Teil darstellen.

Andreas


----------



## sundeule (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Was ich schön fände. wäre die technische Möglichkeit, zwischen administrativen und inhaltlichen Beiträgen von Moderatoren eine Unterscheidung zu treffen. Dann wäre es mir möglich, von der Ignore-Funktion Gebrauch zu machen, wenn  mich der Stil gar zu sehr schmerzt, währernd ich das Thema doch gern weiter verfolgen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Naturschutz gehört außer bei dem anscheinend von dir geliebten Put%Take Gewässern dazu.


Das nenne ich wiederum Polemik, denn das habe ich nirgends geschrieben, dass ich "Put and Take Gewässer lieben" würde..

Sowenig wie die Satzung des LSFV-SH von mir stammt, aus der klar hervorgeht, dass es sich um einen Naturschutzverband handelt, dessen "Vornehmste Aufgabe .....die Volksgesundheit ist" - Das sind schlichte nachzulesende Fakten..

Mir als einfachem, normalen Angler geht es schlicht darum, nicht immer weitere Restriktionen gegen Angler zu bekommen (denn angeln ist keine Wissenschaft oder per se schädlich für die Natur, sondern in meinen Augen ein aus jahrtausendealter Tradition und Kultur stammendes Menschenrecht)..


Auch wenn z. B. Wettfischen oder Put und Take-Gewässer definitiv nicht mein Ding sind, gestehe ich jedem anderen Angler zu, diese für Angler (ja, vielleicht nicht für Naturschutzverbände) ganz normalen Dinge zu tun.

Und wünsche mir Anglerverbände, die auch dafür einstehen, dass Angler in diesen Dingen nicht gesetzlich reglementiert werden, sondern selber entscheiden und verantworten können und dürfen, ob sie persönlich das wollen. Denn ich maße mir da im Gegensatz zu Naturschutzverbänden nicht an, besser zu wissen, was für Angler gut sein soll..

Und das gleiche gilt für Verschärfungen von Regularien wie hier bei der Mefo-Geschichte. 

Gibt es dafür fachliche Gründe, gibt es für den Verband keinen Grund zu der Rumeierei hier..

Dann könnten alle dazu stehen, und nicht wie hier der eine so und der andere wieder anders reden..

Dass das aber genauso so passiert mit der Rumeierei zeigt mir, dass da im Hintergrund  innerhalb vom Verband wieder mal einiges schief gelaufen ist - und darum geht es hier!

Wohin das aber führt, wenn man Naturschutzverbände für Angler sprechen lässt, wird ja in dem Thema hier ausgiebig diskutiert und hat hier eigentlich nix zu suchen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

PS:
Im Landesverbandsforum wird schon der Vorschlag eingebracht, während der angedachten Meerforellenschonzeit auch grundsätzlich das Blinkern an der Küste zu verbieten..
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225



			
				Zitat Landesverbandsforum schrieb:
			
		

> Neben der Schonzeit würde ich dann sogar noch für ein generelles Kunstköderverbot von Land plädieren. Damit wäre dann auch der Streitpunkt weg, dass diejenigen sich rausreden können, weil sie ja auf Dorsche Blinkern....



Am Anfang der Diskussion hatte ich schon darauf hingewiesen, dass dies nur die logische Folge sein könne und wurde da als Schwarzseher diskreditiert....

Von der jetzt also schon diskutierten Forderung vom Kunstköderverbot während der angedachten generellen Mefoschonzeit bis hin zum kompletten Angelverbot an der Küste während dieser Zeit ist es nun wahrlich nicht der größte Schritt..

Da können wir uns dann wieder bei den auch noch von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbänden bedanken.....

Wie gesagt, wir halten uns an nachlesbare und nachprüfbare Fakten...


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Forum,
Hallo Thomas,

die Frage, die hier die Gemüter bewegt, ist offenbar so nicht wirklich wahrheitsgemäß zu klären.
Ich befürchte, das die von diesen "Vordenkern" der Anglerschaft favorisierten "Problemlösungen" zu den Änderungen einer in Zukunft zu erstellenden neuen Küstenfischereiordnung bereits im kleinen Kreise mit der Politik besprochen wurden.
Es sind Funktionäre, die zur Wahl stehen und die an ihren Pöstchen hängen. Es ist offenbar auch keine wirklich klare Antwort zu bekommen. Eigentlich sagt man hier oben im Norden klar und deutlich was man denkt - aber die Politik, auch die Verbandspolitikerchen - machen keine Ausnahmen und antworten nie auf die Fragen, die ihnen gestellt werden.

Vorschlag:
Gibt es die Möglichlichkeit, sich an die Ausschußmitglieder der Landtagsfraktionen zu wenden und diese jetzt zu befragen, welchen Veränderungen in der neuen KüFO derzeit diskutiert werden?

Es gilt ganz einfach zu verhindern, dass es den Verbandsvorderen gelingt sich mit einer fertigen KüFO vor die Vereine zu stellen nach dem Motto: So sieht sie nun aus - wir konnten nichts dazu!
Schluß mit der "Bastapolitik"

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Im Landesverbandsforum wird schon der Vorschlag eingebracht, während der angedachten Meerforellenschonzeit auch grundsätzlich das Blinkern an der Küste zu verbieten..
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225
> 
> ...


 

Thomas,

Du darfst auch gerne den gesamten Beitrag einstellen, nur, dass da nicht was verloren geht.



dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir gestern mal angetan, die Dikussion im AB komplett durchzulesen. Was da einige schreiben, das entbehrt jedem Sachverstand. Mein Tenor aus den über 20 Seiten war ganz klar:
> *Da geht es keinesfalls um die Schonzeit für Meerforellen, die wurde nur zum Anlass genommen, um wieder einmal eine Kampangne gegen einen dem VDSF angeschlossenen Verband zu führen, so sehe ich das zumindest. *
> Zur Meerforellenschonzeit:
> Ich verstehe da das ganze geeiere nicht, was ist denn an so einer Schonzeit so verkehrt? Wir, die aktiven Besatz an den Fließgewässern betreiben haben uns die freiwillig in den Vereinen auferlegt, bei uns vom 01.10. bis zum 31.01. eines jeden Jahres. Da kann jeder, der mit ein wenig Weitsicht und Sachverstand die Sache betrachtet super mit leben. Genau so, wie mit den Entnahmegrenzen, warum 3 Pro Tag, wenn die angeblich doch so selten und schützenswert sind, bei uns darf man nur 2 Forellen oder Lachse pro Woche entnehmen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst auch gerne den gesamten Beitrag einstellen, nur, dass da nicht was verloren geht


Leider eben rechtlich nicht, nur zitieren.
Genau wie bei den Briefen eures Präsidenten Heldt - darf ich auch nur zitieren und eben nicht komplett veröffentlichen, da er das verbietet..
Deswegen habe ich aber den Link zu dem Thema bei euch eingestellt, wo Du das gepostet hast, eben dass nichts verloren geht!!

Und nein, es ist keine Kampagne gegen den VDSF als solchen, sondern nur gegen die Grundrichtung der verkrusteten Strukturen im VDSF, denen Naturschutz wichtiger ist als die Angler...

Jeder innerhalb des VDSF, der das ändern will, bekommt von uns alle Unterstützung, die wir bieten können. 

Das gilt auch für das hier folgende:


			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es die Möglichlichkeit, sich an die Ausschußmitglieder der Landtagsfraktionen zu wenden und diese jetzt zu befragen, welchen Veränderungen in der neuen KüFO derzeit diskutiert werden?
> 
> Es gilt ganz einfach zu verhindern, dass es den Verbandsvorderen gelingt sich mit einer fertigen KüFO vor die Vereine zu stellen nach dem Motto: So sieht sie nun aus - wir konnten nichts dazu!
> Schluß mit der "Bastapolitik"


Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass da schon was mit der Politik "besprochen" wurde - augenscheinlich sind sich nach den verschiedenen Verlautbarungen hier ja nicht einmal die Verbandsoberen darüber einig...

An die Politik gehen, lohnt erst dann, wenn tatsächlich nachweisbar konkretes vorliegt - dann werden wir das auch tun.. 

Aber in der Zwischenzeit könte jeder, der über seinen Verein im Verband zwangsrekrutiert wurde, seine persönliche Möglichkeit wahrnehmen, um sich zu wehren..

*Denn die hat auch jeder Einzelne!!!!*

Gerade bei den jetzt bei vielen Vereinen anstehenden Hauptversammlungen....

Die Gebrauchsanleitung dazu findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Egal ob es darum geht, aus einem Naturschutz- wieder einen Anglerverband zu machen oder darum, ob man ganz aus den Verbänden austritt oder diesen nur wechselt..

Jeder Einzelne hat da alle Möglichkeiten nach seinen persönlichen Wünschen (das kann auch eine generelle Mefoschonzeit sein, nur als Beispiel) !!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Bitte Andreas, man muss nicht persönlich werden in der Art und Weise...

Das würde normalerweise eine Verwarnung nach sich ziehen..
Nur da das ein wirklich emotionales Thema ist, sehen wir davon ab, ich lösche aber Deinen  und ivos Beiträge, wo es persönlich wurde..

Bitten aber ALLE darum, nicht solche persönlichen Beleidigungen hier einzubringen.
Danke..-


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,

mir persönlich geht es nicht um eine Verhinderung von Schonzeiten oder die Verhinderung der Anhebung von Mindestmaßen. *Ich möchte nur keinen einseitigen Verzicht der Sportangler, der ohne Not von unseren eigenen Funktionären erklärt wird.*
Meinetwegen kann man sich durchaus über Schonzeiten und ähnliches unterhalten, wenn das dann auch komplett für die gesamte Fischerei gilt.

Es gilt, ein nachhaltiges Fischereimanangement anzustreben. In Kanada und den USA gibt es das bei einigen Arten schon seit 100 Jahren.

Und nebenbei: Es ist zuviel Rauch da - nicht nur im Anglerboard. Die hier diskutierten Dinge kommen von allen Seiten aus vielen Quellen auf mich zu.
Ich verstehe die Erregung einiger, die "ihren" Verband, den sie als Heger und Pfleger kennen, verteidigen. Aber ihnen gilt das Mißtrauen auch nicht.
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Ich verstehe die Erregung einiger, die "ihren" Verband, den sie als Heger und Pfleger kennen, verteidigen. Aber ihnen gilt das Mißtrauen auch nicht.


Das habe ich sowohl hier wie in anderen Threads mehrfach geschrieben, dss es nicht darum geht, die anzugehen, welche praktische Arbeit vor Ort machen (oft auch im LSFV-SH  in absolut lobenswerter und anglerfreundlicher Weise!!!!!).

Sondern darum die falsche Grundeinstellung des VDSF als Naturschutzverband mit daraus resultierenden Nachteilen für alle Angler aufzuzeigen. 

In der Vergangenheit schon zigfach nachgewiesen und wie man hier sieht auch in der Gegenwart durch "viel Rauch" wie von Dolfin geschrieben, nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## dat_geit (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte Andreas, man muss nicht persönlich werden in der Art und Weise...
> 
> Das würde normalerweise eine Verwarnung nach sich ziehen..
> Nur da das ein wirklich emotionales Thema ist, sehen wir davon ab, ich lösche aber Deinen  und ivos Beiträge, wo es persönlich wurde..
> ...



Ich habe hier niemanden beleidigt, sondern nur gefordert, dass er sich mal outet, was mein gutes Recht ist.
Ich habe mich ausreichend vorgestellt, auch wenn ich hier den meisten bekannt bin.

Wenn mich dann jemand angeht und nicht mal alles hier gelesen hat, dann verteidige ich mich.
Ich betrachte es es als Zensur, weil ich es durchaus aus schlechtes Benehmen halte aus der Deckung eines Bordnamens heraus hier Verbände und Personen zu attackieren.
Darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe.

Aus seinem Profil kann ich nichts erkennen und daher ist dieser User für mich erledigt........


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Schade - ich wollte es anders.



> Und dir nehme ich keinen Arsch in der Hose ab, sondern eher die Fraktion große Klappe aber nichts dahinter.



Das gegen einen anderen Boardie - warum auch immer - ist schlicht beleidigend in unseren Augen ...

Du kannst das auch gerne "Zensur" nennen.

Aber statt das einfach auf sich beruhen zu lassen (trotz unserer expliziten Bitte), musst Du das dann wiederum hochziehen. 

Das zieht nun definitiv eine Verwarnung nach sich...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschgreifer,
> 
> mir persönlich geht es nicht um eine Verhinderung von Schonzeiten oder die Verhinderung der Anhebung von Mindestmaßen. *Ich möchte nur keinen einseitigen Verzicht der Sportangler, der ohne Not von unseren eigenen Funktionären erklärt wird.*
> Meinetwegen kann man sich durchaus über Schonzeiten und ähnliches unterhalten, wenn das dann auch komplett für die gesamte Fischerei gilt.


 
Nach wie vor sehe ich gar keine Probleme. Ob es überhaupt thematisiert wird, das steht in den Sternen. Erst einmal wird das Landesfischereigesetz geändert und dann kommt die KüFO.

Zur Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes wurde vielfach um Ideen durch den Verband gebeten. Dazu hat der LSFV-SH im Forum aufgerufen (An alle Angler) und dazu seine Vereine angeschrieben. Also alles genau so, wie es sich gehört. Wenn auf diesen Aufruf keiner reagiert, dann ist es das Problem der Vereine oder aller Angler, die das lesen, aber ignorieren.

Und genau so wird es auch zur Änderung der KüFO passieren, da bin ich mir sicher.

Übrigends gilt die KüFo für alle, auch für die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer:



> § 1 KüFO​
> Geltungsbereich​
> 
> Diese Verordnung gilt für Küstengewässer nach § 1 Abs. 2 des Landesfischereigesetzes. Sie gilt für jede Art der Fischerei, soweit nicht durch Rechtsakte der Europäischen Union etwas anderes bestimmt wird.​


 
Somit ist das absolut kein einseitiger Verzicht.

Also ich fühle mich durch den LSFV-SH sehr gut vertreten.


----------



## MefoProf (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zur Meerforellenschonzeit: Ich vers will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nachdem ich mich durch den Beitrag von Dorschgreifer im anderen Forum ziemlich direkt angesprochen fühle, will ich jetzt zum allerletzten Mal versuchen, meine Meinung und Ansichten hier zu erläutern 


Zur Meerforellenschonzeit:
 Ich verstehe da das ganze geeiere nicht, was ist denn an so einer Schonzeit  so verkehrt? 

Prinzipiell ist an einer Schonzeit nichts verkehrt, nur bin ich der Meinung, dass es:  

1. bereits mehr als genug Reglementierungen gibt 

und 2. eine Schonzeit kaum etwas bringt, solange die Aufstiegs und Laichbedingungen nicht in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden sind. 

Daher sollte man nach meinem Dafürhalten eher hier ansetzen, als sich um  eine Schonzeit für Fische zu bemühen, die so oder so nicht ablaichen  können.

Sollte es sich zeigen, dass bei guten Aufstiegs und Ablaichmöglichkeiten  nicht genug Fische aufsteigen, wäre eine Schonzeit sicherlich  erwägenswert. Das kann ich mir anhand der Erfahrungen hier aus Dänemark  allerdings kaum vorstellen.

Wir, die aktiven Besatz an den Fließgewässern betreiben  haben uns die freiwillig in den Vereinen auferlegt, bei uns vom 01.10.  bis zum 31.01. eines jeden Jahres. Da kann jeder, der mit ein wenig  Weitsicht und Sachverstand die Sache betrachtet super mit leben. Genau  so, wie mit den Entnahmegrenzen, warum 3 Pro Tag, wenn die angeblich  doch so selten und schützenswert sind, bei uns darf man nur 2 Forellen  oder Lachs(e) pro Woche entnehmen.

Mache ich genauso, auch auf freiwilliger Basis.

 Eine Schonzeit  ist doch dafür da, damit die Fische in der Laichzeit in Ruhe für  Nachwuchs sorgen können, warum sollten sie dann in der Zeit keine  allegmeine Schonzeit bekommen? Haben Hechte, Welse, Zander und andere Fische doch auch....

Es gibt genug andere Fischarten die keine Schonzeit haben, obwohl sie auch ablaichen. 

Kann daher das Argument nicht nachvollziehen. Außerdem haben Meerforellen doch schon eine Schonzeit in den Flüssen und Auen! Wozu dann noch im Meer, wo sie eh nicht ablaichen????

 Neben der Schonzeit würde ich dann sogar noch für ein generelles Kunstköderverbot von Land plädieren. Damit wäre dann auch der Streitpunkt weg, dass diejenigen sich rausreden können, weil sie ja auf Dorsche Blinkern....:absolut:

Warum soll den Dorschanglern jetzt auch noch mitten in  der Hochsaison die Möglichkeit genommen werden, ihrem Zielfisch  nachzugehen. |uhoh:Wahrscheinlich bist du kein Dorschangler und von daher ist es dir dann wohl auch egal.
 Und wenn ich dann noch im AB lesen muss, dass unsere Küstenmeerforellen  alle aus Polen Dänemark oder sonstwo herkommen, weil sie sich hier ja  nicht slebstständig reproduzieren..... Wo bleiben denn die ganzen  Brütlinge, die für Tausende von Euronen in den Flüssen und Bächen  besetzt werden?????
 Vielleicht sollte man das ganze Projekt Meerforelle und Co. mal  überdenken. Besatzmaßnahmen von Brütlingen auf "Null" setzen und erst  einmal wie im AB gefordert für die Grundlagen der Laichhabitate in den  Bächen und Flüssen sorgen. Das würde ca. 10 - 20 Jahre "null" Besatz  bedeuten, mal sehen, wo die Meerforellenangler dann abbleiben...., ich  glaube, das wäre dann eine aussterbende Rasse...

Ich glaube das hast du gründlich mißverstanden. Keiner behauptet, dass es keine schleswig-holsteinischen Meerforellen gibt. 

Meerforellen gibt es überall an der Ostseeküste und vom Aussterben ist die Art ganz sicher nicht bedroht. 

Es hat auch keiner gesagt, dass eure Arbeit nonsens ist und dass nicht mehr abgefischt und ausgesetzt werden soll. 

Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Es müßte in dieser Hinsicht viel viel  mehr getan werden und da du ja nun schon einige Jahre auf diesem Gebiet  aktiv bist, wirst du auch wissen, wie schwer es ist solche Projekte bei  den Eigentümern/Gemeinden/
 Ämtern überhaupt durchzusetzen. 

Gerade auf diesen Gebieten haben Verbände eine ganz andere  Kompetenz und Durchsetzungskraft, als ein kleiner Verein. 

Deshalb würde es meiner Meinung nach wesentlich mehr bringen, wenn der  Verband an dieser Front kämpfen würde, anstatt die Trollingangler,  Dorschspinner und Mefouferangler um einen Teil ihrer Saison zu bringen.

Ich hatte da auch das Beispiel Fehmarn angeführt. Da wird man so gut wie  nie eine gefärbte Forelle erwischen. Warum sollten die Angler dort also  nicht mehr im Winter auf Meerforellen angeln dürfen?

 Ich habe diese Projekte schon vor über 25 Jahren aktiv am Gewässer begleitet, Aktiv mit Abgefischt und Brütlinge wiederbesetzt. 
 Ich frage mal, wer von denjenigen, die hier immer alles niedermachen hat  sich an solchen Aktionen schon persönlich, aktiv beteiligt und zum  Gelingen dieser Projekte beigtragen???? Nur diejenigen sollten sich da  zu Wort melden, alle anderen Mitläufer und Nutznießer sollten sich  lieber ganz still verhalten und erst einmal etwas für die Sache tun, das  ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu.:absolut:

Ich mache auch seit einigen Jahren aktiv bei solchen Aktionen mit und opfere Zeit und Geld dafür. 
Leider (oder zum Glück:q) wohnen ja nicht alle an der Küste und haben daher wohl auch kaum die Möglichkeit aktiv an solchen Projekten mitzuarbeiten.  

Die Meerforellenangelei ist inzwischen unglaublich populär geworden und  daher schon lange kein lokales Phänomen mehr. Die Leute nehmen mehrere  hundert km Anfahrtsweg auf sich, um ein paar Stunden an der Küste zu  fischen. Daher muß man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass ein Großteil  dieser Arbeit kaum einem selbst zu Gute kommen wird, sondern von anderen  abgeschöpft werden wird.

Das Meerforellenangeln ist somit auch ein ganz erheblicher  Wirtschaftsfaktor geworden, der gerade den strukturschwachen  Küstenländern so einige Einnahmen bringt. 

Willst du den Leuten die ihre  Ferienhäuser an der Küste vermieten, den Angelgeschäften, die die  Blinker und Fliegen verkaufen usw wirklich die Möglichkeit nehmen, in  der Zeit von Oktober bis Januar Geld zu verdienen? 

Du kannst ja mal in  deinen Angelladen gehen oder die Vermieter fragen was sie davon halten,  aber das wird wohl kaum ein Befürworter der Schonzeit machen. 

Noch besser wäre es sicherlich einen Flyer zu verteilen wo den Betroffenen mitgeteilt wird, dass sie in Zukunft aufgrund der neuen Schonzeit in der Zeit von Oktober bis Februar mit erheblich geringeren Einnahmen rechnen müssen. 

Ich helfe sogar gerne dabei so einen Flyer zu entwerfen! Das anschließende Verteilen möchte ich dann aber lieber den Leuten vom Verband überlassen |supergri

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Somit ist das absolut kein einseitiger Verzicht.


Doch natürlich, weil eh kein Berufs/Nebenwerbwersfischer im Gegensatz zu Anglen "gezielt" auf Mefos geht (bzw. das zugeben wird)...

Da wird wie bisher schön "nebenbei" vermarktet....

Also triffts am Ende wieder nur die Angler....

Dann zuerst noch das Kunstköderverbot vom Ufer aus während der  Mefoschonzeit und am Ende das komplette Angelverbot an der Küste während dieser Zeit - ja, da tun mir jetzt schon die ganzen "armen Fischer" richtig leid, wenn die dann ohne lästige "Konkurrenz" durch Angler die Mefos endlich alleine abgreifen können....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):


			
				Zitat aus LSFV-SH-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> generelle Schonzeit wäre schlecht, weil gegen die Angler gerichtet, aber generelles Schongebiet oder Fangmengenbegrenzung sind keine EINSCHRÄNKUNGEN und daher in Ordnung? Tut mir leid, das verstehe ich nicht.



Eine generelle Schonzeit macht nach den Regularien des Naturschutzverbandes VDSF das Angeln auf Mefo während dieser Zeit komplett unmöglich, da man nur auf Fische angeln darf, die man auch verwerten will. Daher ja auch jetzt schon der Vorschlag dort im Forum, während dieser Zeit auch das Küstenspinnfischen komplett zu verbieten..

Ein "generelles Schongebiet" hat bei uns auch niemand gefordert, sondern Schongebiete an den Aufstiegsflüssen... Was aber dann auch klar bedeutet, dass Angler weiterhin am Rest der Küste auch nach den Regularien des VDSF-Naturschutzverbandes auf Mefo angeln dürften und könnten...

Und das Gleiche gilt für eine Fangmengenbegrenzung:
Dann kann man auch nach VDSF-Naturschutzregularien auf blanke Fische angeln - nur eben nicht mehr unbegrenzt mitnehmen...

Also statt einenm kompletten Angelverbot (sei es zuerst auf Mefos und nachher während der Zeit komplett an der Küste) wenn schon Regularien, dann solche, die uns Anglern auch weiterhin das Angeln ermöglichen!!

Dass einem Vertreter eines Naturschutzverbandes diese Unterschiede nicht klar sein müssen, kann ich nachvollziehen..

Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich das, wenn sowas von Leuten kommt die behaupten, Angler zu vertreten und Gutes für Angler zu wollen....


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Wann merkt denn eigentlich endlich mal jemand, dass wir alle im Grunde doch das Gleiche wollen und es eigentlich nur um voreiliges einseitiges Handelns einzelner Verbandsfunktionäre geht, das vielleicht sogar innerhalb des Verbandes nicht genau so abgesprochen war, wie es dann letztlich an manch entscheidender Stelle rüberkam.
Anstatt jetzt die Gelegenheit zu ergreifen, wo das Thema durch das AB in den Fokus einer breiteren anglerischen Öffentlichkeit geraten ist, und *gemeinsam* mit Anglern, Fachleuten und den auch hier zahlreich mitlesenden Verbandsvertretern nach einem vernünftigen Kompromiss zwischen MeFo-Schutz und möglichst wenig Einschränkungen für die Angler zu suchen, knallt man sich gegenseitig Vorwürfe und Unterstellungen an den Kopp.

Es gibt doch schon glasklare und sinnvolle Ideen, wie z.B. der gezielte Schutz von aufsteigenden und aufstiegsbereiten Fischen vor jeglicher Form der Nachstellung.

Hier wie auch im Anglerforum SH nimmt man leider seine persönlichen Eitelkeiten und die Angst, dass einem irgendwas falsch ausgelegt wird oder dass man irgendwie vor irgendwem sein Gesicht verliert, deutlich wichtiger als jede MeFo der deutschen Küstengewässer, solange man diese nicht am eigenen Haken hat.#d

Können wir uns nicht einfach mal allesamt auf eine konstruktive Linie zum Wohle aller verständigen?#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Können wir uns nicht einfach mal allesamt auf eine konstruktive Linie zum Wohle aller verständigen?


Gerne, dann muss aber der Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH erstmal von (und wenn nur angedachten) Maßnahmen nicht nur abrücken, sondern die klar und offensiv bekämpfen, welche wie oben beschrieben aus logischer Konsequenz am Ende ein komplettes Angelverbot während der Mefoschonzeit zur Folge hat..

Das ist Grundvoraussetzung, wenn man mit/für Angler sprechen will....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zur Meerforellenschonzeit: Ich vers will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Es gibt genug andere Fischarten die keine Schonzeit haben, obwohl sie auch ablaichen.


 
Dann handelt es sich aber in der Regel eher um Massenvorkommen, die keinem Schutz bedürfen.



> Warum soll den Dorschanglern jetzt auch noch mitten in der Hochsaison die Möglichkeit genommen werden, ihrem Zielfisch nachzugehen. |uhoh:Wahrscheinlich bist du kein Dorschangler und von daher ist es dir dann wohl auch egal.


 
Doch, ich bin sehr wohl ein Dorschangler, aber eventuell wurde der Text von mir falsch verstanden. 

Ich habe gemeint, dass es ein Verbot für die Kunstködernagelei von Land (Strand oder ähnlich), nicht von Kuttern oder Booten. Denn zu 99% sind es Meerforellenangler, die mit Kunstködern an der Ostseeküste fischen. Dorschangler benutzen bei der Strandangelei eher den Wattwurm.



> Meerforellen gibt es überall an der Ostseeküste und vom Aussterben ist die Art ganz sicher nicht bedroht.


 
Ok, dann hast Du ja sicherlich auch nichts dagegen, dass alle Förderungen und Projekte für die Wiederansiedelung dieser Fische eingestellt werden, oder? Diese Projekte dienen nur leider einzig und alleine der Arterhaltung, irgendwie sind dann ja alle völlig falsch davor...



> Das Meerforellenangeln ist somit auch ein ganz erheblicher Wirtschaftsfaktor geworden, der gerade den strukturschwachen Küstenländern so einige Einnahmen bringt.


 
Achso, der Wirtschaftsfaktor ist ausschlaggebend..., dann braucht man ja auch keine Dorsch- oder Heringsquoten und braune Fische muss man auch nicht zurücksetzen, darunter könnte ja die Wirtschaft leiden.....



> Willst du den Leuten die ihre Ferienhäuser an der Küste vermieten, den Angelgeschäften, die die Blinker und Fliegen verkaufen usw wirklich die Möglichkeit nehmen, in der Zeit von Oktober bis Januar Geld zu verdienen?


 
Ja, der Wirtschaftsfaktor, alle Angelläden oder Ferienhausbesitzer werden Pleite gehen, weil die Masse der Touristen Meerforellenagler sind... Interessante These.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Auch nochmal für Dich, Dorschgreifer, falls Du das auf der vorigen Seite während dem Schreiben nicht mitbekommen hast:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woraus dan wiederum das logisch folgt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Honeyball schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerne, dann muss aber der Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH erstmal von Maßnahmen nicht nur abrücken, sondern die klar und offensiv bekämpfen, welche wie oben beschrieben aus logischer Konsequenz am Ende ein komplettes Angelverbot während der Mefoschonzeit zur Folge hat..
> 
> Das ist Grundvoraussetzung, wenn man mit/für Angler sprechen will....



Genau das meinte ich ja, Thomas.
Wenn ich die Aussagen u.a. von Herrn Vollborn im Anglerforum-SH
richtig verstanden habe, hat auch der LSFV-SH genau dieses Ziel. Aber keiner lässt sich mal zu der Aussage hinreißen, dass er jetzt eine generelle Schonzeit mit allen Konsequenzen fürs Küstenangeln nicht anstrebt sondern statt dessen andere Ideen präferiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> , dass er jetzt eine generelle Schonzeit mit allen Konsequenzen fürs Küstenangeln nicht anstrebt


Siehe oben:
*Nicht anstreben ist zuwenig!!*
Sowas muss von jedem, der für Angeln und Angler sprechen will aus den genannten Gründen *klar, eindeutig und offensiv bekämpft werden*, da am Schluss ein komplettes Angelverbot an der Küste während der Mefoschonzeit stehen kann (rein aus der Logik sogar muss)..

Das kann ein Naturschutzverband anstreben wollen, aber sicher kein Anglerverband...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch nochmal für Dich, Dorschgreifer, falls Du das auf der vorigen Seite während dem Schreiben nicht mitbekommen hast:


 

Ja und.....?

ich finde an der Einstellung des LSFV-SH nichts falsches....

Dazu sollte man den 21. Januar abwarten, wo jeder seine Argumente nennen und konstruktive Vorschläge unterbreiten darf.

Nur weil eventuell so ein Thema zur Diskussion steht ist es noch lange nicht Gesetz.

So heiß wie das Thema hier gegessen wird, da bin ich überzeugt, dass dort zigtausende erboste Angler auftauchen und ihre Argumente zum Besten geben.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich muss mal Thomas aus dem ersten Posting dieses Threads zitieren (es ging um die generelle Schonzeit):


> Denn eigentlich können und wollen wir uns nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas tatsächlich gefordert wird.



Irgendwie habe alle Verantwortlichen das jetzt hier und anderswo auch auf dei eine oder andere Art dementiert. Eigentlich fehlt nur noch die klare Stellungnahme: Nein, wir wollen auch keine generelle Schonzeit!

vielleicht mit der Frage verbunden, ob es andere sinnvollere Alternativen für einen MeFo-Schutz gibt.
*Das* meine ich mit konstruktivem Vorgehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil eventuell so ein Thema zur Diskussion steht ist es noch lange nicht Gesetz.


Und da uns die Anglerinteressen genauso am Herzen liegen wie die des damit verbundenen Naturschutzes (aber eben nicht!! hintendran stehen), genau deswegen gibt es jetzt Gott sei Dank diese Diskussion öffentlich.

Mal sehen, was dann draus wird....



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich fehlt nur noch die klare Stellungnahme: Nein, wir wollen auch keine generelle Schonzeit!
> vielleicht mit der Frage verbunden, ob es andere sinnvollere Alternativen für einen MeFo-Schutz gibt.
> Das meine ich mit konstruktivem Vorgehen!


*Sobald sowas kommen würde, werde ich trotz der vielen anderen Kritikpunkte an VDSF-Naturschutzverbänden das ausführlichst, explizit, wohlwollend  und umfänglichst loben, keine Frage!!!*


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@Thomas: Hat sich überschnitten, aber wir meinen das Gleiche


----------



## albakiel (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Kommt alle am 21.1  nach Kiel dann könnt ihr auch mitreden aber nicht irgend etwas aus der Luft greifen:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> aber nicht irgend etwas aus der Luft greifen


Müssen wir doch gar nicht.
Die Aussagen von Präsident, Geschäftsführer und Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH dazu sind doch öffentlich und klar, das ist ja genau das Problem...

Und nochmal, da schon wieder ne neue Seite hier, damit das nicht verloren geht, um was es eigentlich geht:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woraus dann wiederum das logisch folgt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Honeyball schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woraus wiederum nicht nur eine klare Forderung an die Verbandsrepäsentanten ableitbar ist, sondern auch unser Lob sicher, wenn das umgesetzt werden würde. Und dazu braucht man wirklich nicht bis zum 21. warten..:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschgreifer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dat_geit (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Zum Wohle der Meerforelle kann es hier nicht kommen, weil es um meinen Dachverband und dessen Funktionären geht.

Daher werden hier sich mit fachlich fundierte Beiträge auch garnicht auseinander gesetzt, sondern immer nur gebetsmühlenartig die Forderungen und Vorwürfe gegen den VdSF S-H wiederholt.

Mein Lieber Thomas auf eure Hilfe warten wir schon 30 Jahre......das wird auch in den nächsten 30 Jahren nichts, weil inzwischen überall in der Republik geglaubt wird, man könnte mit ein wenig Kies in den Bach und der viel beschriebenen Durchgängigkeit Lachse vor der Haustür reproduzieren.........

Na ja, das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich glaub bald, das wenn der Vorschlag bzw. die Idee zu einer allgemeinen Meerforellenschonzeit von einem Mitglied des DAV gekommen wäre, Thomas eher dafür stimmen würde .

Ganz davon ab ist eine Tierart, die sich nur in gewissen Umweltbereichen fortpflanzt per se besonders Schützenswert. Wie der Schutz erreicht wird ist da erst mal komplett nebensächlich. Wenn es um die Umstände des Schutzes geht ist die Überlegungen nach konkreten Maßnahmen sinnvoll. Eine Schonzeit, Schongebiete, Gewässerveränderungen, Auf- und Nachzuchtprogramme oder Schadstoffreduzierung usw. sind alle(!) durchaus sinnvolle Möglichkeiten. Der Gewässerausbau ist sehr Zeitaufwändig und Kostenintensiv, die Planungen und die Klärung von Besitzverhältnissen der betroffenen Gewässer sind auch noch zu berücksichtigen. Damit bieten sich andere Maßnahmen die sich schneller realisieren lassen an. Zu denen gehören halt Schonzeiten und Schongebiete. Das Ziel ist es im Falle der Meerforelle und des Lachses die natürliche Reproduktion in ausreichend großer Anzahl um die Bestände trotz Nutzung zu Erhalten bzw. auszubauen.

Das einige Fischarten keine Schonzeiten haben mag vielleicht daran liegen das diese Arten in beinahe jedem Gewässer in ausreichend großer Anzahl vorhanden sind, bzw. diese Art nicht übermäßig genutzt wird.

Wenn wie doch oft gefordert wird die Beschränkungen für Angler abzuschaffen, sollten sich die Personen auch Gedanken darüber machen wie lange gewisse Arten noch existent sind. Ein Beispiel dafür ist der Stör, es gab keine Beschränkungen für den Fang und die Bestände sind auch -neben anderen Faktoren- durch die übermäßige Befischung zugrunde gegangen.

Durch die Einnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe und der Einnahmen der Vereine und Verbände werden Projekte zur Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt finanziert. Das Geld wird sicherlich nicht anderweitig aufzubringen sein.

--------

Zu der Diskussion hier:

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Erwähnung einer generellen Schonzeit für Meerforellen duch Peter Heldt in einem nicht öffentlichen Briefwechsel eine Darstellung einer persönlichen Meinung. Das Herr Heldt zufällig der Präsident des LSFV-SH ist tut der Äusserung einer persönlichen Meinung keinen Abbruch. Das wird den Moderatoren und Admins hier im Angelboard ja auch zugestanden. Seitens des LSFV-SH wurde zu Beginn gleich des Sachverhalt unmissverständlich klargestellt, das wurde aber meines Empfinden nach durch einige Personen (Admins, Moderatoren und User) aber nicht anerkannt. 

Ich fühle mich durch den LSFV-SH sehr gut vertreten und auch umfassend Informiert. Was in der Vergangenheit von ehemaligen Funktionären eventuell verbockt wurde ist mir vollkommen egal. Das ist Vergangenheit und damit abgehakt.

Wenn ein Bürger sorgen hat das sich durch Gesetzgebungsverfahren für ihn Nachteile ergeben dann kann er auf vielfältige Weise Einfluss auf das Gesetzgebungsverfahren nehmen. Als Beispiele das Stellen von Petitionen, die Information von Abgeordneten, das Mobilisieren der Öffentlichkeit und so weiter.

Aber die Unterstellung das der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein mutwillig gegen die Interessen der Angler (auch der zukünftigen) handeln würde und dem Verband abzusprechen das er eine Vertretung der Angler sei ist absolut unterste Schublade!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Daher werden hier sich mit fachlich fundierte Beiträge auch garnicht auseinander gesetzt, sondern immer nur gebetsmühlenartig die Forderungen und Vorwürfe gegen den VdSF S-H wiederholt.


Weil genau das hier das Thema ist, da hast Du vollommen recht..



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Lieber Thomas auf eure Hilfe warten wir schon 30 Jahre......


Solange gibts weder das Internet noch das Anglerboard - da musst Du was falsch verstanden haben..



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> das wird auch in den nächsten 30 Jahren nichts, weil inzwischen überall in der Republik geglaubt wird, man könnte mit ein wenig Kies in den Bach und der viel beschriebenen Durchgängigkeit Lachse vor der Haustür reproduzieren.........



Wir bieten jedem die Möglichkeit sowohl hier im Forum wie auch im Magazin dazu alles zu veröffentlichen und damit auch eine breitere Öffentlichkeit zu erreichen.

Nur muss man sich bei uns auch auf Diskussionen gefasst machen..

Wie früher, als die Naturschutzverbände VDSF alles im Stillen ausmachen und über die Angler stülpen konnten, das geht halt Gott sei Dank nicht mehr...

Und um beim Thema zu bleiben und wieder fachlich zu werden. Wenns um fachliche geht, lies Dir durch was Fischerrechtsexperten in eurem Forum von sich geben, dazu nehme ich gerne Deine fachliche Meinung entgegen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und zu diesen Äußerungen:


			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub bald, das wenn der Vorschlag bzw. die Idee zu einer allgemeinen Meerforellenschonzeit von einem Mitglied des DAV gekommen wäre, Thomas eher dafür stimmen würde


folgendes:
Definitiv NEIN!
Auch wenn ich zugebe, dass der DAV (Bund) mit seinen angelpolitischen Vorstellungen wesentlich näher an denen bei uns in der Redaktion liegt, als der VDSF.



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Erwähnung einer generellen Schonzeit für Meerforellen duch Peter Heldt in einem nicht öffentlichen Briefwechsel eine Darstellung einer persönlichen Meinung.


Wenn ein Verbandspäsident zu einem den Verband betreffenden Thema offiziell angeschrieben wird und offiiziell antwortet, ist as eben kein "privater Briefwechsel". Genau deswegen gehört so etwas dann auch öffentlich gemacht..



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Unterstellung das der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein mutwillig gegen die Interessen der Angler (auch der zukünftigen) handeln würde und dem Verband abzusprechen das er eine Vertretung der Angler sei ist absolut unterste Schublade!


Das ist (leider!!) keine Unterstellung, das sind schlichte, nachweisbare Fakten...


----------



## dat_geit (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Im letzten Jahr ging ein Aufschrei durch die Medien, als wir kund taten, dass uns die Gelder für unser Lachsprojekt gestrichen wurden.

Willst du ehrlich wissen wie stark die dort propagierte Solidarität der gesamten deutschen Angelschaft ausgesehen hat?

Genau so viel und nicht mehr.

Aber das ist ja auch unser Kampf, den wird seit über 30 Jahren hier führen und auch weiter führen werden. Daher hört bitte auf uns und damit meine ich auch meinen Verband dafür zu kritisieren.

Ach ja mittlerweile kommen die Biologen, die mein Gewässer mittels Monitoring überziehen wohl auch schon aus Spanien, weil dort das Personal noch billiger ist und die sich besser mit den Geestgewässern und ihren Besonderheiten auskennen.

Das sind unsere Probleme, die aber nicht vom Verband zu lösen sind, sondern politischer Art sind un breiterer Unterstützung bedürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nochmal Andi:
Gib uns das Material zum veröffentlichen!!

Wir sind nun mal keine Riesenredaktion aus einem Verlag und können gar nicht  alles mitrkiegen - so wenig wie wir das Thema hier von alleine ohne Zutrag von außen mitbekommen hätten..

Aber wir machen solche Dinge ALLE öffentlich, sobald wir sie erfahren und sofern sie Angler betreffen und stellen die zur öffentlichen Diskussion!

Und nochmal die Bitte um Deine fachliche Meinung zu den Verlautbarungen von Fischereirechtsexperten aus dem Verband:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



albakiel schrieb:


> Kommt alle am 21.1  nach Kiel dann könnt ihr auch mitreden aber nicht irgend etwas aus der Luft greifen:r




*Man kann und will nicht verstehen.#d

Ich finde es bezeichnend, ja fast schon auffalend, dass immer wieder vom Kern der Sache abgelenkt wird, indem man die armen Meerforellen vorschiebt.

Das ist vollkommen nutzlos, weil niemand außer den an den Projekten beteiligten und einige Insider ausreichend Fachwissen haben, um beurteilen zu können ob die Meerforellen geschützt werden müssen. 

Die Taktik der ablenkung vom Wesentlichen und die Verlagerung auf gut dementierbare Nebenkriegsschauplätze ist eine altbekannte und leider auch bewährte Taktik alter VdSF-Genossen, auf die dann Lokalpatrioten gerne aufspringen. 

Nochmal, für alle die es noch nicht begriffen haben:

Die Meerforellen sind nur ein Auslöser. Es hätte auch jede andere Tier. oder Pflanzenart sein können. 
Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn um den Schutz von Meerforellen als solches hier zu diskutieren. 

Es geht einzig und allein darum, wie solche Themen von VdSF Verbänden behandelt werden und welche Folgen diese Politik die Anglerschaft in den unterschiedlichsten Fragen bundesweit hat.*

*Ein Schutz von Tieren vor Anglern macht in der Summe nicht den geringsten Sinn, wenn nicht gleichzeitig andere, wesentlich stärker beeinflussende Faktoren mit angefasst werden. *

*Völlig wurscht, ob das die Meerforelle in SH, der Lachs in NRW oder der " Schutz der Nachtruhe der Natur " in BW, oder ähnliches ist.*

*Ich persönlich hab ganz einfach die Schnauze voll von dieser generell heuchlerischen und vollkommen wirkungslosen Schützeragitation, die nur den Angler betrifft, für die (tatsächlich oder vermeintlich) bedrohte Art aber nicht das geringste ändert.*


*Wir Angler müssen fordern, nicht opfern. Auch und insbesondere im Bereich Naturschutz. *

*Wenn wir das nicht endlich begreifen, sind wir in nicht allzuferner Zukunft weggeschützt. Und uns folgend die Arten, die kommerziell weiter ungehindert ausgebeutet werden*.

*Und deswegen gehört der Angler ans Wasser!!!!




Verdammt nochmal. Das kann doch nicht so schwer zu begreifen sein. 
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Brrrrr.....
Ruhig Brauner!!!!!

Ich werds weiterhin mit Argumenten und Belegen versuchen..


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@dat_geit:
Wie Du an anderer Stelle ja schon treffend bemerkt hast, bietet sich Dir und Eurer Arbeit ja hier eine Plattform zur noch besseren Öffentlichmachung. :m


@mcrae:
Wenn ein hoher Funktionär eines Fischereiverbandes (egal ob VDSF oder DAV) etwas zum Thema Fischerei, Fische oder Angeln sagt, egal ob ganz öffentlich oder in kleinerer Runde, dann wird diese Aussage natürlich als "vom Verband kommend" interpretiert.

Wenn irgendein Minister irgendwo öffentlich sagen würde, man wolle Timbuktu den Krieg erklären, steht das auch am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung.

Also, wenn dies eine Idee war, die nur von Herrn Heldt kam und die vom Verband nicht unterstützt wird, dann ist doch alles in Butter, sobald jemand vom Verband das dementiert.
Aber Herr Vollborn hat das weder hier noch im Anglerforum-SH deutlich getan, sodern fragt sogar noch nach, inwiefern Schutzzonen und Schonzeiten nicht vergleichbar wären.


Daher gründet ja auch mein Appell, dieses Dilemma zu beenden und statt dessen gemeinsam nach sinnvollen Ideen zu suchen.
Es muss doch andere Möglichkeiten geben als zeitlich begrenzte Angeleinschränkungen, damit dafür gesorgt wird, dass wenigstens ein akeptabler Prozentsatz der in die potentiellen Laichgewässer eingebrachten MeFo-Brut auch wieder gesund und munter dorthin zurückkehrt.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Also, wenn dies eine Idee war, die nur von Herrn Heldt kam und die vom Verband nicht unterstützt wird, dann ist doch alles in Butter, sobald jemand vom Verband das dementiert.
> Aber Herr Vollborn hat das weder hier noch im Anglerforum-SH deutlich getan, sodern fragt sogar noch nach, inwiefern Schutzzonen und Schonzeiten nicht vergleichbar wären.


Sag ich doch auch schon dauernd:
Sobald da ein klares Dementi kommt, ist unser Lob genauso gewiss und heftig wie jetzt die Kritik..


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin ,


hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> @Thomas und Ralle
> bringen wir doch einfach mal Ruhe rein denn es gibt eine einfache Lösung für alle Fragen hier.
> Am 21.1.2011 findet in Kiel eine Veranstaltung statt,auf der über die Mefo Thematik gesprochen wird. Dort könnt Ihr Euch vor Ort und live schlau machen wie der Landesverband arbeitet und wie die S-H Angler die Geschichte sehen. Dort könnt Ihr dann direkt mit dem Verband sprechen .
> Eine einfache Lösung für alle Eure Probleme mit dem Verband und eine die der Fairness und dem respektvollen Umgang miteinander zuträglich wäre.



ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort.
Seit Ihr dabei oder ist zumindestens einer von Euch dabei ?Zeit zum planen habt Ihr bis dahin genug und auch die Bahn fährt oft genug nach Kiel falls das Wetter mal nicht mitspielt. 

Noch etwas zu dem schönen und immer wieder gelesenden Wort " Naturschutzverband" in Verbindung LSFV-SH das sich immer neagtiv ließt.
Angeln und Naturschutz gehört für mich zusammen und ich wenn sich ein Anglerverband zusätzlich dem Naturschutz auf die Fahne geschrieben hat , super Sache und weiter so.
Hier ein Beispiel von einer Aktion http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...5/kleiner-bach-wird-ein-lebendiger-fluss.html.
Ähnliche Projekte, wo es um Renaturierungsmaßnahmen geht begleiten wir vom Kreisverband und ich finde nichts schlechtes daran.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Angeln und Naturschutz gehört für mich zusammen und ich wenn sich ein Anglerverband zusätzlich dem Naturschutz auf die Fahne geschrieben hat , super Sache und weiter so.



Hi, Micha, sehe ich genauso. Und wenn das dann genau in der Reihenfolge aus dessen Satzung hervorginge, fände ich es noch besser!!!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Micha,
hab ich das nicht schon geschrieben?
Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, bin ich gerne da (sofern man uns überhaupt reinlässt;-))).

Das ändert aber nichts an den Fakten, dass die Forderung nach einer generellen Schonzeit anglerfeindlich ist und der Verband - wenn es tatsächlich stimmt, dass das nicht gewollt ist - das einfach nur entsprechend bekanntgeben muss. 
Und schon wird er gelobt werden!!



> Angeln und Naturschutz gehört für mich zusammen und ich wenn sich ein Anglerverband zusätzlich dem Naturschutz auf die Fahne geschrieben hat , super Sache und weiter so.


Für mich auch.
Da müsste aber euer Verein/Kreisverband zum DAV wechseln, da genau das dort satzungsgemäß gilt.

Beim VDSF gilt das Primat des Naturschutzes laut Satzung, Angler sind da nur zum bezahlen dabei....

Und nochmal die Bitte auch um Deine fachliche Meinung zu den Verlautbarungen von Fischereirechtsexperten aus dem Verband:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort.
> ...



Nun ich werde definitiv nicht da sein. Zum einen, weil ich es mir zeitlich nicht leisten kann, "mal eben" nach Kiel zu düsen. Zum anderen, weil ich in der Sache nix beitragen kann und es mir in erster Linie um die Art und Weise geht, wie hier " Schutz" vom Verband definiert wird.

Das ist vollkommen unabhängig von der aktiven Arbeit, die in Sachen Naturschutz von den Aktiven bei Euch geleistet wird. Das ist ohne wenn und aber außerhalb jeder Kritik und durchaus vorbildlich und lobenswert.

Ich verstehe auch wirklich nicht, wieso sich diejenigen angegriffen fühlen, die bei Euch so sehr viel Arbeit und Engagement in die Sache stecken. 
Lies mein vorangegangenes posting dazu, dann weißt Du was ich meine.


----------



## Baitcaster (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Daher gründet ja auch mein Appell, dieses Dilemma zu beenden und statt dessen gemeinsam nach sinnvollen Ideen zu suchen.
> Es muss doch andere Möglichkeiten geben als zeitlich begrenzte Angeleinschränkungen, damit dafür gesorgt wird, dass wenigstens ein akeptabler Prozentsatz der in die potentiellen Laichgewässer eingebrachten MeFo-Brut auch wieder gesund und munter dorthin zurückkehrt.#c


 

Da sind wir beim Problem!
z.B. hier in Lübeck ist die Möglichkeit zum Aufstieg versperrt.
Am Brodtener Ufer(Steilküste an der Ostsee, kurz vor der Travemündung, Rastplatz für aufsteigende Mefos) können die Fischer mit ihren Netzen bis auf 30m an das Ufer alles abspannen. 
Es zählt zwar zur Ostsee, aber die Fischreirechte liegen bei der Hansestadt Lübeck. Hier hat der LV Schleswig-Holstein keine Befugnis. 
Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Küstenfischereiordnung(Küfo) in S-H : 
*§ 14 Stellnetz- und Reusenfischerei*

(1) In den Küstengewässern der Ostsee ist in einem Streifen, dessen seewärtige Begrenzung in 200 m Abstand von der Uferlinie verläuft, die Fischerei mit Stellnetzen einschließlich Heringsstellnetzen verboten. Das Verbot nach Satz 1 gilt in der Flensburger Innenförde (westlich des Längengrades 09° 45, 22‘) in einem 100 m breiten Streifen.
(2) Das Verbot nach Absatz 1 gilt nicht im Gebiet der Schlei sowie in den Gebieten mit Fischereirechten der Hansestadt Lübeck und der Stadt Neustadt.
Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/fischereirecht/kuefo/14.php aus der Küfo http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/fischereirecht/kuefo/index.php

Auszug aus den Nutzungsbedingungen der Hansestadt Lübeck: 
(3) Das Fischereirecht der Hansestadt Lübeck an den in Absatz 1 genannten Gewässern ist unter dem 14.02.1948 in das Fischereibuch (früher Wasserbuch), das beim Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Ländliche Räume des Landes Schleswig-Holstein geführt wird, eingetragen worden.
(4) Diese Nutzungsbedingungen regeln die Ausübung der Angelfischerei.
(5) Fischereirechtliche Vorschriften des Bundes und des Landes Schleswig- Holstein in der jeweils gültigen Fassung sowie die Rechte der Fischereigenossenschaften und der Stadtfischer / Stadtfischerinnen in den Fischereibezirken, werden durch diese Nutzungsbedingungen nicht berührt.

Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/fischereirecht/nutzungsbedingungen_hl/1.php

Bei uns in Lübeck ist sogar das Watangeln und Bellyboot verboten.

Zitat aus den Nutzungsbedingungen:
In den Fischereibezirken II, III, und IV darf nur vom Ufer aus geangelt werden. Das Angeln vom Boot ist auch in dem Bereich des Fischereibezirkes IV verboten, der sich von der Linie zwischen der Norderund der Südermole sowie der seewärtigen Begrenzung gem. § 1 Abs. 1 Buchstabe b), ergibt.
Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/fischereirecht/nutzungsbedingungen_hl/13.php

Noch mehr Einschnitte wollen wir nicht, da wir so oder so schon für die Spots(Karte Brodtener Ufer) an der Ostseeküste im Bereich Lübeck bezahlen.
Selbst der Bootsanglerclub Lübeck hat schon Bedenken geäußert und beim KV Lübeck nachgefragt.
Zitat: 
Der Vorsitzende des Boots-Angler-Clubs, Andreas Weber, wandte sich noch mit einer Frage seiner Mitglieder an den Vorstand. Es gebe hartnäckige Gerüchte, dass von Seiten des LSFV Schleswig-Holstein eine zusätzliche Schonzeit in Küstengewässern für die Meerforelle (z.B. ab dem 15.09.) angestrebt werde. Ähnlich der, wie sie in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bereits praktiziert wird. Dabei wollte er auch wissen, inwieweit die Kreisverbände in diesem Entscheidungsprozess eingebunden worden sind. Rolf Vorbeck versprach sich der Sache anzunehmen und beim Landesverband in Kiel nachzufragen.
Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/news/2010/kreisverbandsausschuss2010_2.php

Unsere Lübecker Mefos und Lachse wird auch eine Schonzeit nicht schützen! Leider!
Was bringen diese Abfisch- und Abstreichmassnahmen der oberen Trave, wenn von den Ausgesetzten nicht viel wieder zurück kommen kann. 
Bilder des Abfischens: http://www.sav-hamburg.de/galerie/104/abfischen-und-fangen-an-der-trave


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Da ist doch mal ne sinnvolle Aufgabe für einen Verband, statt für Angelverbote zu werben...


----------



## Hilde (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Scheinbar sind einige zu sehr mit dem jeweiligen Verband verbunden um zu erkennen um was es den Mods geht.

Die wollen einen starken, anglerfreundlichen Verband!
Die Institution als solche steht nicht zur Debatte, aber das evtl. unreflektierte Übernehmen von Positionen des  "Naturschutzes" zur Imagepflege.

Nehmt doch den aktuellen Aalschutz. 
In Baden-Württemberg ist der Aal neuderdings im Rhein und seinen Nebenflüssen ganzjährig (vor den Anglern) geschützt. 
Sieht doch lobenswert aus, nicht wahr?!

Das gilt aber nicht auf der anderen Seite des Rheins in Rheinland-Pfalz und nicht für Berufsfischer. Nicht an der Küste, wo die Aalbrut abgefischt und für teuer Geld wieder an die Vereine verkauft wird (wäre es nicht besser die Tiere aufsteigen zu lassen?).

Wird diese Maßnahme den Aal retten?
Mitnichten, aber einige Funktionäre können wohl nachts besser schlafen, weil man vordergründig was gemacht hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Danke für die Erklärung!
Genau diese Parallelen sehe ich auch so..


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin ,
möchte mal schnell was klar stellen .
*Ich schreibe hier als User hornhechteutin und alles was ich hier schreibe ich meine ganz persönliche Meinung und nicht die Meinung meines KV oder Landesverbandes . Ich bin im Vorstand des KAFV-OH wie man in meiner Sig sehen kann, bei keines meiner Postings ist vom KV oder Landesverband vorgegeben.*

Das nur mal für alle die mich nicht kennen :m. Thomas unser Kochazubi   , kennt mich ja schon seit Jahren und weiß das auch. 

Das nur mal schnell, damit kein falscher Eindruck ensteht, ich wäre ein Sprachrohr des Verbandes  

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Passt scho, Ostfriese  ;-))


----------



## Tomasz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ...
> Ich schreibe hier als User hornhechteutin und alles was ich hier schreibe ich meine ganz persönliche Meinung und nicht die Meinung meines KV oder Landesverbandes ...
> 
> Das nur mal schnell, damit kein falscher Eindruck ensteht, ich wäre ein Sprachrohr des Verbandes
> ...



Hallo hornhechteutin,
Persönliches Engagement|kopfkrat... da entsteht kein falscher Eindruck#h. Ist doch unabhängig davon, was in Deiner Signatur dargestellt ist.
Genauso wenig, wie nach außen nicht der Eindruck entstehen sollte, dass die Beiträge von zwei oder drei Redakteuren und Moderatoren die Meinung des Anglerboards widerspiegeln, nur weil sie fettgedruckt sind und ein Redakteursbutton tragen:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Vollkmommen richtig! 
Da es "die Meinung des Anglerboards" gar nicht geben kann..

Das dient zur Information und Diskussion, Meinung bilden muss sich schon jeder selber...

Daher hier nochmal auch auf der neuen Seite hier die Fakten. Um was es also letztlich geht:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dass es abslout lobenswert wäre, wenn eine eindeutige Stellungnahme käme, falls der Verband nicht vorhat, eine generelle Schonzeit verschärfend einzuführen mit daraus evtl. resultierenden (weil ja schon  im Verbandsforum diskutiertem) Küstenspinnfischverbot während der Zeit und evtl. nachfolgend (weil dann nur logisch) kompletten Angelverbot an der Küste während der angedachten Schonzeit..

Sondern im Sinne der Angler auch vom Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH alternative, bessere und zielführendere Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Art und der Biotope gesucht und umgesetzt werden sollen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Man kann und will nicht verstehen.#d
> 
> Ich finde es bezeichnend, ja fast schon auffalend, dass immer wieder vom Kern der Sache abgelenkt wird, indem man die armen Meerforellen vorschiebt.
> 
> ...



Hmm, OK, es geht hier also gar nicht um die Meerforellen und die geplante Schonzeit, die interessiert hier gar nicht.

Dann verstehe ich die Überschrift aber überhaupt nicht...., scheinbar reine Propagandamaßnahme, um wieder einen Anlass zu haben, um gegen den VDSF zu schießen, der LSFV-SH ist nur der Leittragende, weil das gerade mal so passte...|kopfkrat

Schauen wir mal näher hin:


1.) Zweck und Aufgaben des LSFV-SH


> *§ 2*
> *Zweck und Aufgaben des Landesverbandes*
> 1. Der Landesverband ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluß von organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern im Lande Schleswig-
> Holstein. Sein vornehmstes Anliegen ist die nachhaltige Sicherung der gesamten Natur in ihrer Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit, der Leistungsfähigkeit der Naturhaushalte, der
> ...




Dies mach ihn zum: Naturschutzverband des VDSF:m


1.) Zweck und Aufgaben des DAV:



> *§ 2 Zweck des Verbandes*
> 
> 
> Der DAV ist eine      Vereinigung von Anglerverbänden und -vereinen in Deutschland, deren      vorrangigstes Anliegen darin besteht, für ein waidgerechtes Angeln      einzutreten und sich von den Grundsätzen des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes,      insbesondere den Anforderungen des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, leiten zu      lassen. Dabei setzt er sich besonders für die Erhaltung und Schaffung      gesunder aquatischer Lebensräume zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit ein.
> ...



Wenn ich das mal so vergleiche, dann ist der DAV auch ein Naturschutzverband....:m

Also, wenn der VDSF mit seinen Satzungszwecken nichts taugt, dann taugt der DAV, der inhaltlich den gleichen Satzungszweck hat genau so wenig.#c


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Das größte Dilemma, das auch Thomas und Ralle bei allem Enthusiasmus definitiv nicht lösen werden ist das die Angelfischerei als Hobby in erster Linie Landesrecht ist und das das kommerzielle Fischereiwesen in erster Linie EU-Recht ist.

Für mich persönlich ist der DAV uninteressant, da in S-H sehr unterrepräsentiert und ich ihn als Verband schlicht nicht benötige.

Zu den Entscheidungen die der LSFV-SH trifft fühle ich mich mehr als ausreichend informiert. Das kann ich von den wenigsten Verbänden oder Parteien behaupten. 

Wenn seitens des LSFV-SH etwas entschieden wird, dann wird diese Entscheidung auch öffentlich bekanntgegeben und auf nachfrage wird diese Entscheidung auch noch erklärt. Und zu den nachweislichen Fakten: Ich möchte das meine Kinder und Enkelkinder auch noch angeln können UND auch noch Fische fangen! Wenn die Fische weder geschützt werden und alles eingesackt wird was am Haken hängt dann sind halt irgendwann kaum noch Fische da. Da haben Schonzeiten und Fangbeschränkungen nichts mit der Beschneidung anglerischer Freiheiten zu tun.


----------



## antonio (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Zweck und Aufgaben des Landesverbandes
1. Der Landesverband ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluß von organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern im Lande Schleswig-
Holstein. Sein vornehmstes Anliegen ist die nachhaltige Sicherung der gesamten Natur in ihrer Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit, der Leistungsfähigkeit der Naturhaushalte, der
Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme

Der DAV ist eine Vereinigung von Anglerverbänden und -vereinen in Deutschland, deren vorrangigstes Anliegen darin besteht, für ein waidgerechtes Angeln einzutreten und sich von den Grundsätzen des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes, insbesondere den Anforderungen des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, leiten zu lassen. Dabei setzt er sich besonders für die Erhaltung und Schaffung gesunder aquatischer Lebensräume zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit ein.


da seh ich nen kleinen aber feinen unterschied.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich weiss nicht wo Du das vom LSFV-SH rauskopiert hast.
Original steht da wörtlich (nachzulesen hier http://www.lsfv-sh.de/images/pdf/satzung_lsfv.pdf ):


> § 2
> *Zweck und Aufgaben des Landesverbandes*
> 1. Der Landesverband ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und
> Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluß von organisierten
> ...



Vornehmstes Anliegen: Allgemeinwohl und Volksgesundheit.
Klare, eindeutige Aussage.

Ebenso klar wie beim DAV:


> Der DAV ist eine Vereinigung von Anglerverbänden und -vereinen in Deutschland, deren vorrangigstes Anliegen darin besteht, für ein waidgerechtes Angeln einzutreten und sich von den Grundsätzen des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes, insbesondere den Anforderungen des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, leiten zu lassen. Dabei setzt er sich besonders für die Erhaltung und Schaffung gesunder aquatischer Lebensräume zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit ein.


Vorrangiges Ziel: Sich für waigdrechtes Angeln einsetzen..

Nochmal direkt gegenüber gestellt:
*VDSF: Vornehmstes Anliegen: Allgemeinwohl und Volksgesundheit.*

*DAV: Vorrangiges Ziel: Sich für waigdrechtes Angeln einsetzen..*
Das Problem ist NICHT, dass sich beide Verbände für Naturschutz einsetzen.

Das Problem ist, dss das Hauptziel beim VDSF der Naturschutz ist.

Beim DAV lobenswerterweise das Angeln..

Es kann sich jeder Angler ja aussuchen, was ihm wichtiger ist....

Tipp:
Wenn es in der Hautpsache um Naturschutz geht, gibts konsequentere Verbände als den VDSF - Wenns ums Angeln geht, warum einenn Naturschutzverband bezahlen mit Beitragsgeldern?

Und zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dass es abslout lobenswert wäre, wenn eine eindeutige Stellungnahme käme, falls der Verband nicht vorhat, eine generelle Schonzeit verschärfend einzuführen mit daraus evtl. resultierenden (weil ja schon  im Verbandsforum diskutiertem) Küstenspinnfischverbot während der Zeit und evtl. nachfolgend (weil dann nur logisch) kompletten Angelverbot an der Küste während der angedachten Schonzeit..

Sondern im Sinne der Angler auch vom Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH alternative, bessere und zielführendere Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Art und der Biotope gesucht und umgesetzt werden sollen..


----------



## meeresdrachen (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@all,

also,das ganze nimmt schon ideologische Züge
an,wie hier gegen den LSFV-SH vorgegangen wird.
Mit Ideologen kann und will ich nicht diskutieren!

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



antonio schrieb:


> Zweck und Aufgaben des Landesverbandes
> 1. Der Landesverband ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluß von organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern im Lande Schleswig-
> Holstein. Sein vornehmstes Anliegen ist die nachhaltige Sicherung der gesamten Natur in ihrer Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit, der Leistungsfähigkeit der Naturhaushalte, der
> Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme
> ...




Und ich sehe das überhaupt nicht, denn sein Waidgerechtes Angeln kann der DAV nur über die...



> Grundsätzen des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes, insbesondere den Anforderungen des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, leiten zu lassen. Dabei setzt er sich besonders für die Erhaltung und Schaffung gesunder aquatischer Lebensräume zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit



...erreichen, ohne kann  der DAV das auch nicht.

Ist also alles nur Wortklauberei, nichts anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nein, es ist die schlichte aus der jeweiligen Satzung klar entnehmbare Grundsatzentscheidung und Grundrichtung, ob einem Verband Naturschutz oder Angler wichtiger sind..

Es geht IMMER nur beides zusammen, was aber an erster Stelle für einen Verband steht, das macht genau den Unterschied aus..


----------



## antonio (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und ich sehe das überhaupt nicht, denn sein Waidgerechtes Angeln kann der DAV nur über die...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nix wortklauberei wo steht beim lsv oder vdsf, daß sie sich fürs angeln einsetzen wollen.
gegen naturschutz usw. ist ja auch nix einzuwenden aber das angeln sollte für nen anglerverband an erster stelle stehen und dann alles andere.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Das größte Dilemma, das auch Thomas und Ralle bei allem Enthusiasmus definitiv nicht lösen werden ist das die Angelfischerei als Hobby in erster Linie Landesrecht ist und das das kommerzielle Fischereiwesen in erster Linie EU-Recht ist.


Leider Gottes vollkommen richtig, umso wichtiger dass Verbände die von Anglern finanziert werden, auch zuerst deren Interessen wahrnehmen, statt für Angelverbote zu kämpfen..



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich persönlich ist der DAV uninteressant, da in S-H sehr unterrepräsentiert und ich ihn als Verband schlicht nicht benötige.


Bei Verbänden kann es leider nur immer um das kleinere Übel gehen...



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Entscheidungen die der LSFV-SH trifft fühle ich mich mehr als ausreichend informiert.



Da muss ich widersprechen, da bis zu unsere Nachfrage da weder etwas bekannt war noch diskutiert wurde.

Das ist ja der Grundvorwurf!

Dass wieder einmal von Verbänden ohne Einbeziehung der Angler Restriktionen hätten kommen sollen...

So wie Verbände nunmal funktionieren und nachdem wohl über 80% der Mitgliedsvereine in SH eh nix mit Mefos am Hut haben (höchstens dass sie durch die Fischereiabgabe die Mefoprojekte mitfinanzieren und vielleicht lieber was für Hechte im Süßwasser tun würden..) wäre das wohl kommentarlos bei Vorlage unter dem Aspekt "Schutz" abgenickt worden. 

Ohne sich über die Konsequenzen Gedanken zu machen.

Die in logischer Abfolge bei einem kompletten Küstenangelverbot während der Mefoschonzeit enden MÜSSEN, wenn die so stark gefährdet ist, wie immer behauptet (bisher ohne jeden Beweis für einen Rückgang der Bestände..).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wo Du das vom LSFV-SH rauskopiert hast.
> Original steht da wörtlich (nachzulesen hier http://www.lsfv-sh.de/images/pdf/satzung_lsfv.pdf ):
> 
> 
> ..




Genau die gleiche Quelle, mir ist nur ein Absatz reingerutscht, beim Kopieren.

Und einen Satzungszweck nur mit Krümeln zu zitieren kann jeder, dann zietiert man nur dass, was man möchte und hat sein persönliches Ergebnis.... 

Ein Satzungszweck ist immer als Gesamtes zu betrachten, alles andere verfälscht den Inhalt. Und wenn man beide Inhalte als Ganzes betrachtet, dann sagen sie das gleiche aus.


Wer was anderes liest, der liest zwischen den Zeilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Und einen Satzungszweck nur mit Krümeln zu zitieren kann jeder, dann zietiert man nur dass, was man möchte und hat sein persönliches Ergebnis....


Ich habe genau das zitiert, was jeder Verband für sich als vorrangig, bzw. vornehmste Aufgabe sieht und genauso postuliert und veröffentlicht hat..

Wieder neue Seite, dann wieder zu den Fakten, denn dazu hat sich leider noch niemand weiter geäußert:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wenig Verbandsfunktionäre begreifen (wollen??), um was es wirklich geht, zeigt wiederum die Diskussion im LSFV-SH-Forum ( http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225&page=3 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dass es abslout lobenswert wäre, wenn eine eindeutige Stellungnahme käme, falls der Verband nicht vorhat, eine generelle Schonzeit verschärfend einzuführen mit daraus evtl. resultierenden (weil ja schon  im Verbandsforum diskutiertem) Küstenspinnfischverbot während der Zeit und evtl. nachfolgend (weil dann nur logisch) kompletten Angelverbot an der Küste während der angedachten Schonzeit..

Sondern im Sinne der Angler auch vom Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH alternative, bessere und zielführendere Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Art und der Biotope gesucht und umgesetzt werden sollen..


----------



## antonio (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

man braucht nicht zwischen den zeilen lesen obwohl es oft sinn macht.
manch einer will die unterschiede nicht sehen.

§ 2
Zweck und Aufgaben des Landesverbandes
1. Der Landesverband ist ein auf innere Verbundenheit und Liebe zur Natur aufgebauter Zusammenschluß von organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern im Lande Schleswig-
Holstein. Sein vornehmstes Anliegen ist die nachhaltige Sicherung der gesamten Natur in ihrer Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit, der Leistungsfähigkeit der Naturhaushalte, der
Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum

1. Wohle der Allgemeinheit und damit auch für die Volksgesundheit.
2. Zur Erreichung seines Zweckes verfolgt der Landesverband an Aufgaben
a. die Wahrnehmung aller fischereilichen Interessen der angeschlossenen
Vereine und ihrer Mitglieder sowie die Förderung der Zusammenarbeit und des Zusammenhaltes untereinander;
b. das Schaffen, Verbessern und Erhalten von Lebensgrundlagen für eine vielgestaltige Tier- und Pflanzenwelt, insbesondere eines artenreichen Fischbestandes in Binnen- und Küstengewässern; durch Kauf oder Pacht kann dieses Ziel an Binnengewässern am besten verfolgt werden.
c. die Organisation und Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen zur Förderung des Kennenlernens und der Kameradschaft unter den Mitgliedern der Vereine. Hierbei wird besonderer Wert auf die Integration Jugendlicher in die Landesverbandsarbeit gelegt.
d. die aktive Beteiligung in fischereilich relevanten Fragen und Verfahren einschließlich Gesetzgebung und Raumplanung. Hierzu gehört auch die konstruktive Zusammenarbeit
mit Behörden, Vereinen und sonstigen Organisationen insbesondere hinsichtlich der Schaffung oder Erhaltung einer gesunden, artenreichen Natur und Umwelt, auch über die Landesgrenzen hinaus.
e. die Aus- und Fortbildung sowie die Information der Mitglieder der Vereine in Fragen des Natur-, Tier- und Umweltschutzes, der Gesetzeskunde, der Fischkunde, der Gewässerkunde,
der Gewässerbewirtschaftung mit dem Ziel des Aufbaus und der Erhaltung einer nachhaltigen
Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter, der Gerätekunde sowie des waid- und tierschutzgerechten Verhaltens;
f. die Mitwirkung bei der Erschaffung von Möglichkeiten naturnaher Erholung;
g. die Förderung und Pflege der Leibesübungen, wobei der Schwerpunkt im Bereich des Turnierwurf- und Castingsportes liegt;
h. die Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit über Aufgaben und Ziele der Angelfischerei im Sinne eines recht verstandenen Naturschutzes auf der Grundlage wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse;
i. die jährlich mehrfache Herausgabe von Verbandsinformationen an die Mitgliedsvereine;
j. die spezielle Förderung Jugendlicher zu aufgeschlossenen, einsatzfreudigen, verantwortungsbewußten und dem Naturschutzgedanken verpflichteten Anglern.


§ 2 Zweck des Verbandes
Der DAV ist eine Vereinigung von Anglerverbänden und -vereinen in Deutschland, deren vorrangigstes Anliegen darin besteht, für ein waidgerechtes Angeln einzutreten und sich von den Grundsätzen des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes, insbesondere den Anforderungen des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, leiten zu lassen. Dabei setzt er sich besonders für die Erhaltung und Schaffung gesunder aquatischer Lebensräume zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit ein.
Der DAV versteht sich als überparteiliche Organisation, die für alle Konfessionen offen steht und in der weder rassenmäßige oder nationale Schranken noch ideologische Vorurteile bestehen.
Die Ziele der Satzung werden verwirklicht durch:
a) die aktive Mitarbeit bei der Lösung von Natur-, Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts- und Tierschutzfragen; dazu unterhält der DAV bzw. seine bevollmächtigten Organe zu allen staatlichen, wissenschaftlichen und sonstigen Organisationen und Einrichtungen Verbindungen auf nationaler sowie internationaler Ebene, die der Durchsetzung des Anliegens des Verbandes und der Vertretung seiner Interessen bzw. der seiner Mitglieder dienlich und notwendig sind,
b) die Beratung seiner Mitglieder auf dem Gebiet der Hege der Fischbestände, der Gewässerpflege, des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, der Arterhaltung und Wiederansiedlung von Fischarten,
c) die Hege und Pflege der im und am Gewässer vorkommender Tierarten und Pflanzen im Rahmen des Fischerei- und Umweltrechts,
d) die Förderung und Pflege aller Formen des Angelns im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes sowie des Casting- und Meerescastingsportes,
e) die Förderung der Jugendpflege und der Jugendfürsorge sowie von nationalen und internationalen Jugendbegegnungen,
f) die Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit über Ziele und Aufgaben sowie Ergebnisse der Verbandsarbeit,
g) die Förderung von Ausbildungsmaßnahmen für jedermann unddie Anregung zu und praktische Mitwirkung bei wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten auf den Gebieten Tier-, Arten- und Biotopschutz.

antonio


----------



## MefoProf (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin,

ich sehe das genauso wie Antonio. Zumal die tatsächlich durchgeführten Aktionen dieses Unterschied ja nun auch zu bestätigen scheinen.

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass ein von Anglern gegründeter Verband, der vor allem auch den Castingsport fördert, die Angelei insgesamt als positiven Beitrag zur Verbesserung der Volksgesundheit ansehen wird. Da frage ich mich dann allerdings, wie sich all die Bemühungen des Verbandes die anglerischen Tätigkeiten zu reduzieren mit eben diesem Ziel vereinbaren lassen.|kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Danke antonio und MefoProf!!

Manche wollen es aber eben nicht wahrhaben, dass sie als Angler eben nicht in einem Verband sind, der sich zuerst das Angeln auf die Fahne schreibt..

Ich kann das aber auch gut nachvollziehen, denn viele derer, die sich vor Ort wirklich für Angler engagieren, interessiert eben nicht die Bohne, was ihre Verbandsoberen da treiben - bis es wieder mal zu spät ist..

*Und ich wiederhole hier nochmal, auch wenn ich das schon öfter geschrieben habe:
Diese Leute haben meinen allergrößten Respekt und verdienen jedes Lob für ihr Engagement! *

Auch (und gerade) wenn sie in einem Verband zugange sind, der eben schon in seiner Satzung klar und eindeutig NICHT zuerst das  Interesse der Angler auf seinen Fahnen stehen hat und gerade diese Leute von und an der Basis TROTZDEM FÜR ANGLER kämpfen.

Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass ein Teil der Kraft, die sie bei der Arbeit vor Ort lassen (müssen), in die Umstrukturierung des VDSF zurück zu einem Anglerverband investieren könnten..

Denn das geht leider nur von innen...


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider Gottes vollkommen richtig, umso wichtiger dass Verbände die von Anglern finanziert werden, auch zuerst deren Interessen wahrnehmen, statt für Angelverbote zu kämpfen..
> 
> 
> Bei Verbänden kann es leider nur immer um das kleinere Übel gehen...
> ...



Könnte es sein das deshalb nichts veröffentlicht oder diskutiert wurde, weil es in der Richtung nichts gibt. ;+

Wie gesagt, das Thema Schonzeiten oder ähnliches ist in S-H Bestandteil der Küfo, die wiederum ist dem LFG nachgeordnet. Da das LFG derzeit in der politischen Neuordnung ist, steht die Küfo in der Gesetzgebung noch nicht auf der Tagesordnung.

Und wenn z.B. seitens eines Vorstandsmitgliedes des  ADAC´s über ein generelles Tempolimit auf den Autobahnen gesprochen wird dann heist es nicht das sich der ADAC für beschränkungen der Autofahrer stark macht, weil ein Vorstandsmitglied des ACD´s nichts gesagt hat und in der Motorwelt (Mitgliederzeitung ADAC) keine Informationen über ein geplantes generelles Temolimit stehen.

Also bedenke das die -für mich plausibelste und nachvollziehbarste- Möglichkeit besteht das es sich hierbei nicht um eine offizielle Maßnahme des LSFV-SH handelt.

Und wegen dem öffentlichmachen von Entscheidungen und Beratungen des Präsidiums...
Du könntest hier ja auch das machen was du forderst. Alle Beratungen innerhalb des Moderatoren und Adminteams öffentlich führen und Sperrungen und Verwarnungen usw. öffentlich und ausführlich darlegen und begründen...

Ist nicht als Angriff auf euch gedacht, aber vom Sinn her ist es das selbe was du forderst.


----------



## Tomasz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Vollkmommen richtig!
> Da es "die Meinung des Anglerboards" gar nicht geben kann..*.
> 
> Das *dient zur Information* und Diskussion, Meinung bilden muss sich schon jeder selber...
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
danke für den ersten Teil der Stellungnahme. Ich wollte das nur nochmal  klarstellen, weil dieser Eindruck entstehen könnte, bzw. an anderen  Stellen (nicht im AB) so verallgemeinert verstanden werden könnte. 
Zum  Thema Redakteur-Mod-Admin-User-Diskussionsführung hatten wir kürzlich ja  an anderer Stelle schon diskutiert und ich sehe das immer noch etwas  kritisch.  
Zum zweiten Teil, das es nur der Information dienen soll...|kopfkrat.  Als redaktioneller Beitrag OK. Aber das gebetsmühlenhafte Wiederholen  von eigenen Beiträgen und Meinungen(!), also nicht nur Infos, sondern  Wertungen macht eine Sache nicht richtiger oder glaubwürdiger. 
Nachdem ich die Diskussion seit Tagen mit eigenem kritischen Blick  mitverfolge, war ich heute vormittag fast schon soweit, zu glauben, dass  an der ganzen Sache doch etwas dran sein muss.
Dann kam aber der dritte Teil, den ich in Deinem Beitrag fett gemacht  habe. Und jetzt komme ich wieder stark ins wanken und bin wieder da, wo  wir die Diskussion vor einer Woche beendet hatten. Was erwarte ich von  einem redaktionellen Beitrag und der soll es ja wohl sein, wenn es Dir  nicht um Meinungen, sondern Infos geht:g. Da wird aus *einem Beitrag* eines *normalen Users* in einem *anderen Forum* dann bei Dir folgende Schlagzeile:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Im Landesverbandsforum wird schon der Vorschlag eingebracht, während der angedachten Meerforellenschonzeit auch grundsätzlich das Blinkern an der Küste zu verbieten..
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225
> 
> Wie gesagt, wir halten uns an nachlesbare und nachprüfbare Fakten...


und diese wird dann von Dir auch immer wieder in Deinen Beiträgen wiederholt. Wenn das Eure *nachlesbare und nachprüfbare Fakten* sind, dann weis ich nicht, was man von Euren anderen Informationen halten soll|kopfkrat. Das ein generelles Verbot des Spinnfischens diskutiert wird, kann ich jedenfalls dem Anglerforum-sh nicht entnehmen. Das ist Deine eigene persönliche Interpretation.    Also warum sollte ein Verband das dementieren. Weil eines seiner Mitglieder da mal seine persönliche Meinung zum Besten gegeben hat? 
Verstehst Du jetzt was ich mit sauber recherchierten Fakten gemeint habe?
Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen dass es Euch garnicht um die Sache der Meeresforelle geht sondern gegen die Praktiken des LSFV-SH. Soweit wird das ja von Euch auch garnicht bestritten. Schade nur, dass Ihr Euch vor einem Jahr nicht so ins Zeug für die Angler gelegt habt, als es um die Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeutscher Gewässer ging. Warum da nicht? *Da ging es um harte Fakten und Entscheidungen*:c.
Ich bin übrigens nicht Mitglied im LSFV-SH#d. Nö ich bin Mitglied im Landesanglerverband Brandenburg im DAV. Und wenn ich die offiziellen Mitteilungen und Fotos in unserer Verbandszeitung lese, denke ich oft, ich habe eine Tageszeitung aus der Vorwedezeit vor mir.
Ich glaube angesichts der stark verhärteten Fronten und emotionalen Ausbrüchen sollten beide Seiten mal eine Denkpause einlegen und angeln gehen. Die Mefo-Schonzeit in Mecklenburg Vorpommern ist glaube ich gestern abgelaufen. Also ab an die Küste:m. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein das deshalb nichts veröffentlicht oder diskutiert wurde, weil es in der Richtung nichts gibt


Oooch Mööönsch, jetzt wirds aber langsam echt albern.

Die Briefe von Herrn Heldt liegen doch vor, in denen er klar schreibt, dass die "generelle Schonzeit schon auf die Wunschliste des Verbandes zur Novellierung der KüFO gesetzt sei" (und dass das ja alles vorher schon diskutiert worden sei..)



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Das ein generelles Verbot des Spinnfischens diskutiert wird, kann ich jedenfalls dem Anglerforum-sh nicht entnehmen


Dann bitte einfach wirklich richtig lesen, den Beitrag hatte ich unter Angabe des Links hier reingesetzt, ich wiederhole das für Dich hier nochmal gerne:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Landesverbandsforum wird schon der Vorschlag eingebracht, während der angedachten Meerforellenschonzeit auch grundsätzlich das Blinkern an der Küste zu verbieten..
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manche wollen es aber eben nicht wahrhaben, dass sie als Angler eben nicht in einem Verband sind, der sich zuerst das Angeln auf die Fahne schreibt..
> 
> Ich kann das aber auch gut nachvollziehen, denn viele derer, die sich vor Ort wirklich für Angler engagieren, interessiert eben nicht die Bohne, was ihre Verbandsoberen da treiben - bis es wieder mal zu spät ist..



Ironie an
Wenn du den Naturschutz und das Angeln so strikt trennen möchtest, dann nimm einen Swimmingpool, setze 3t Fische deiner Wahl ein und angel bis keine mehr drin sind.
Ironie aus

In natürlichen Gewässern mit einem annähernd gesunden Fischbestand ist nun mal nicht der Besatz ausschlaggebend. Es sind eher der Zustand des Gewässers die Beschaffenheit des Ufers und des Einzugsgebietes, die Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern, die Population von Tieren, die keine Fische sind, und, und, und... Das sind alles Themen die NICHTS mit angeln an sich etwas zu tun haben, aber trotzdem der Anglerschaft zu gute kommen. Wenn sich reine Naturschutzverbände um diese Belange kümmern, dann sind die Angler ausgesperrt. Also sei froh das der VDSF, der DAV und all die Unterverbände und Vereine Naturschutzverbände für Angler sind!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Wenn du den Naturschutz und das Angeln so strikt trennen möchtest, dann nimm einen Swimmingpool, setze 3t Fische deiner Wahl ein und angel bis keine mehr drin sind.



Du liest (leider) wieder nicht richtig, auch wenns als ironisch gekennzeichnet war..

Daher hier nochmal zum nachlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3164946&postcount=279



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es ist die schlichte aus der jeweiligen Satzung klar entnehmbare Grundsatzentscheidung und Grundrichtung, ob einem Verband Naturschutz oder Angler wichtiger sind..
> 
> Es geht IMMER nur beides zusammen, was aber an erster Stelle für einen Verband steht, das macht genau den Unterschied aus..



Und damit wieder zum eigentlichen Kern der Sache:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke antonio und MefoProf!!
> 
> Manche wollen es aber eben nicht wahrhaben, dass sie als Angler eben nicht in einem Verband sind, der sich zuerst das Angeln auf die Fahne schreibt..
> 
> ...


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oooch Mööönsch, jetzt wirds aber langsam echt albern.
> 
> Die Briefe von Herrn Heldt liegen doch vor, in denen er klar schreibt, dass die "generelle Schonzeit schon auf die Wunschliste des Verbandes zur Novellierung der KüFO gesetzt sei"
> 
> ...



Die Forderung die du hier ins Spiel gebracht hast ist wie hier auch immer betont die private Meinung eines einzelnen Users. Nur weil das im Forum des Landesverbandes gepostet wurde heist es nicht das der Landesverband da irgend etwas mit zu tun hat. Mir drängt sich hier der dringende Verdacht auf das du in der Richtung etwas unterstellen willst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind die Briefe von Hernn Heldt an eine einzelne andere Person. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!
> Wenn ich die Wunschzettel meiner Kinder so anschaue stehen da auch so einige Sachen drauf bei denen ich den Kopf schüttel


Und nochmal:
Herr Heldt spricht nicht davon, diese Maßnahme zu diskutieren!
Nein!!!
Sie steht  in der Praxis laut ihm schon auf dem Verbandswunschzettel zur Novelleirung der KüFo, weils laut ihm schon diskutiert wäre..
Das ist schon ein bisschen was anderes..



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forderung die du hier ins Spiel gebracht hast ist wie hier auch immer betont die private Meinung eines einzelnen Users


Eines Users, ja genau, der dieselben logischen Schlussfolgerungen wie ich zieht:
Wenn man es ernst meint, dass Mefos so bedroht sind dass es eine solche Regelverschärfung braucht, ist das nämlich einfach die logische Konsequenz..

Daher sind wir dagegen und statt dessen für die vielen möglichen alternativen Maßnahmen, welche diese Gefahr gar nicht erst in sich bergen:
Entnahmebegrenzung
Großzügige Schonbezirke an Aufstiegsgewässern/mündungen
Gerne auch eine Mefolizenz, deren Gelder dann zielgerichtet zur Förderung der Projekte eingesetzt werden können.

All das bringt was für den Mefoschutz OHNE dass Angeln dadurch unmöglich gemacht wird bzw. erst gar nicht die Gefahr besteht..

Wie gesagt:
Ein Naturschutzverband kann immer möglichst vollen und möglichst umfassenden Schutz als erstes fordern.

Von einem Anglerverband erwarte ich aber eben, dass er zuerst auch an die Angler denkt...


----------



## Tomasz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann bitte einfach wirklich richtig lesen, den Beitrag hatte ich unter Angabe des Links hier reingesetzt, ich wiederhole das für Dich hier nochmal gerne:



Danke.
Der Rest bleibt unkommentiert? OK dann fasse ich das zumindest als richtig auf:m. Wenn es mich auch weiterhin sehr nachdenklich macht#t.

Aber Spaß beiseite. Ja ich habe den Beitrag und auch den restlichen Thread im SH-Forum gelesen und ich finde die Verallgemeinerung, dass sich *"daraus evtl. resultierenden (weil ja  schon  im Verbandsforum  diskutiertem) Küstenspinnfischverbot während der  Zeit und evtl.  nachfolgend (weil dann nur logisch) kompletten  Angelverbot an der Küste  während der angedachten Schonzeit...*" ableiten lässt gelinde gesagt Quatsch. 

Das wäre so, als wenn jemand bei uns im brandeburger Verein sagt, man solle die Berliner rausschmeißen. Das mag ja seine Meinung sein, aber ich verlange nicht vom Vorstand, dass er dies vor jeder Sitzung dementieren läßt:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

|good:|good:


----------



## Tomasz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



mcrae schrieb:


> |good:|good:



He, das hast Du doch bei IVO geklaut.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Aber Spaß beiseite. Ja ich habe den Beitrag und auch den restlichen Thread im SH-Forum gelesen und ich finde die Verallgemeinerung, dass sich "daraus evtl. resultierenden (weil ja schon im Verbandsforum diskutiertem) Küstenspinnfischverbot während der Zeit und evtl. nachfolgend (weil dann nur logisch) kompletten Angelverbot an der Küste während der angedachten Schonzeit..." ableiten lässt gelinde gesagt Quatsch.


Dein gutes Recht, ich finde das wie oben geschrieben zum einen nur logisch, zum anderen erschreckend, einfach weil es Alternativen gibt, welche diese Gefahr gar nicht erst in sich bergen..



> Der Rest bleibt unkommentiert? OK dann fasse ich das zumindest als richtig auf


Weiss nicht genau,auf was Du da speziell anspielst und was hier zum Thema gehört.

*Falls  Du das meinen solltest:*


> Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen dass es Euch garnicht um die Sache der Meeresforelle geht sondern gegen die Praktiken des LSFV-SH


*hast Du vollkommen recht!!!

Genau das haben wir zigmal geschrieben.*


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Thomas nur mal so aus reiner Neugierde...

Was gab es denn in den letzten, sagen wir mal zwei Jahren, was du an den Praktiken des LSFV-SH auszusetzen hattest?

Aber ansonsten bleibt doch bei dem Thema der vom LSFV-SH geforderten Angelbeschränkungen auf Meerforellen. 
Zu persönlichen oder sonstigen Aversionen gegen Verbände mach doch ein eigenes Thema auf. Sonst sind die Mefos nachher daran schuld das Angler ausserhalb von S-H nicht mehr auf Mefos angeln können


----------



## Gemini (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Als Aussenstehender, aber durchaus passionierter Meerforellenangler und damit an diesem Thema Interessierter mal eine Frage an diejenigen, die näher dran sind als ich.

Themen wie:

- Schutzzonen 500m um Bachläufe und sonstige Zugänge zu pot. Laichgebieten. 

- Weiterführende Verbesserung der Laichbedingungen in den Zielgewässern, Finanzierung z.b. über Mefo-Jahreslizenz (siehe Bsp. DK)

- Massnahmen zur Regulierung der Netz/Nebenerwerbsfischerei.

- Entnahmebegrenzung (z.b. 3 Salmoniden am Tag sollte für jeden Angler akzeptabel sein)

werden an der LSFV-Fachtagung "Salmoniden" am 21.01. doch bestimmt vorrangig diskutiert und in die Wege geleitet bevor ein totales Angelverbot auch nur im Entferntesten in Erwägung gezogen wird?

Wie werden diese Veranstaltungen eigentlich besucht? Bei solch wichtigen Themen die nicht gerade wenig Anglern wichtig sein sollten ist dort doch hoffentlich kein Stuhl frei, oder?


----------



## Tomasz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Weiss nicht genau,auf was Du da speziell anspielst und was hier zum Thema gehört...


Nun zum Thema gehört der Rest meines Beitrages insofern, als dass sich der Eindruck ergeben könnte, es geht *nur* gegen den LSFV-SH. Nicht um die Angler oder die Fische, die diese Angler fangen wollen.
Als es z.B. um die Petition gegen den Verkauf ostdeutscher Gewässer ging war nichts oder sehr, sehr wenig von Euch zu hören. Ach ja an diesen Beitrag von Ralle 24 kann ich mich noch erinnern: 
"Es betrifft mich eigentlich nicht direkt, denn ich wohne in NRW, schiele  oft genug mit Neidvollen Blicken in Eure Gegend und wünschte mir, wir  hier in NRW hätten solch phantastische anglerische Möglichkeiten. 

So bleibt mir nur, Euch zu bedauern ( ernst gemeint )."
Bedauern, das wars an dieser Stelle. Und Du als Streiter für die Rechte der Angler#c.
Und dann geht es eben auch darum, ob ihr nur Infos mitteilen wollt, auf deren Grundlage man sich eine eigene Meinung bilden kann (wie Du ja selbst betonst) oder ob ihr Meinungen bilden und beeinflussen und so Stimmung gegen den LSFV-SH machen wollt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@ gemini, 
frag doch beim Organisator an ob noch Platz für dich ist. Nach Aussage des Pressesprechers können da alle interessierten teilnehmen.
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=229470&postcount=4


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



mcrae schrieb:


> Das größte Dilemma, das auch Thomas und Ralle bei allem Enthusiasmus definitiv nicht lösen werden ist das die Angelfischerei als Hobby in erster Linie Landesrecht ist und das das kommerzielle Fischereiwesen in erster Linie EU-Recht ist.



Mehrfach Nein.

Das größte Dilemma ist, dass sich nach wie vor ein Großteil der Angler nicht die Bohne für die Angelpolitik interessieren. 

Das zweite Dilemma ist, dass es nicht verstanden wird, dass der VdSF ein Bundesverband ist, dessen Politik für ganz Deutschland gilt. Auch wenn in der Regel Landesspezifische Dinge den Anstoß für eine Diskussion liefern, bedeutet das nicht, dass da keine bundesweite Wirkung von ausgeht. Und sei es nur, dass ein Landesverband kopiert, was ein anderer vormacht. Daher gibt es keine reine, landesspezifische Verbandspolitik. 

Das nächste ist, dass Industrie und kommerzielle Fischerei mit Lichtjahren Abstand zur Angelfischerei schädigend auf unsere Natur und Umwelt Einfluß nehmen, und zwar ohne auch nir den geringsten spürbaren Einsatz zur Wiedergutmachung. . Und eben diese scheren sich einen Scheixxdreck drum, ob Angler Meerforellen, Lachse oder Aale oder sonstwas schonen. 

Bauernopfer der Angelfischerei sind vollkommen ohne positive Wirkung, außer vielleicht hinsichtlich eines gelegentlichen Schulterklopfen eines VdSF Funktionärs durch irgendeinen Natur- oder Tierschützer. Ansonsten werden wir Angler Stück für Stück vom Wasser weggeschützt.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Thomas, mit deiner Art zu argumentieren und zu zitieren erweist du dir einen Bärendienst !



> Zitat von Thomas9904 Beitrag anzeigen
> PS:
> Im Landesverbandsforum wird schon der Vorschlag eingebracht, während der angedachten Meerforellenschonzeit auch grundsätzlich das Blinkern an der Küste zu verbieten..
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14225
> ...



Du stellst solche Aussagen hin als wären sie vom VDSF .
Richtig ist doch das das eine Aussage eines Forenmitgliedes ist.

Jetzt schreibe ich : Angeln sollte generell verboten werden !

Wäre toll wenn jetzt im Anglerforum SH zitiert wird " Das AB diskutiert ein generelles Angelverbot"! 

Ich habe den Eindruck das es hier einzig und allein gegen den Verband (in dem ich kein Mitglied bin) geht. 
Und das mit dem Argument es ginge gegen Angler.
Nur mal angenommen (  ) die Meerforelle bräuchte Schutz, Schutzzonen und Schonzeiten würden Sinn machen ....  jeder hätte sie fordern durfen, nur nicht ein Anglerverband ????


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nun zum Thema gehört der Rest meines Beitrages insofern, als dass sich der Eindruck ergeben könnte, es geht *nur* gegen den LSFV-SH. Nicht um die Angler oder die Fische, die diese Angler fangen wollen.
> 
> Es geht nicht gegen den LSFV-SH in Persona, sondern um die Art und Weise wie dort auch anglerfeindliche Politik gemacht wird.* Auch, nicht ausschließlich*. Haben wir oft genug betont.
> *Ich kritisiere auch den Pfadfinder, der 99 Omas über die Straße hilft, und der hundertsten die Handtasche klaut. *
> ...



Ja selbsredend wollen wir Meinung bilden, was denn sonst ??
Und selbstverständlich sind wir gegen anglerfeindliche Aktionen. Das der VdSF da immer wieder zum Stein des Anstoßes wird, dafür können wir nix. Das ist eben deren Politik.


----------



## Tomasz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das wäre so, als wenn jemand bei uns im brandeburger Verein sagt, man solle die Berliner rausschmeißen. Das mag ja seine Meinung sein, aber ich verlange nicht vom Vorstand, dass er dies vor jeder Sitzung dementieren läßt:m.



oder eben so



marioschreiber schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt schreibe ich : Angeln sollte generell verboten werden !
> 
> Wäre toll wenn jetzt im Anglerforum SH zitiert wird " Das AB diskutiert ein generelles Angelverbot"!



Ich dachte schon ich würde Thomas grundsätzlich falsch verstehen "wollen"#t. Aber gut zu wissen, dass es auch anderen so geht. Liegt vielleicht doch nicht nur an mir:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen (  ) die Meerforelle bräuchte Schutz, Schutzzonen und Schonzeiten würden Sinn machen ....  jeder hätte sie fordern durfen, nur nicht ein Anglerverband ????



Doch, unbedingt sogar. Aber eben nicht beschränkt auf die Angler, sondern nach dem Motto: " Wir sind bereit zu verzichten, wenn Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer auch verzichten. Sonst nicht !


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Schonzeiten gelten auch für Berufsfischer.
Schutzzonen gelten auch für Berufsfischer.


----------



## Tomasz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Das dient zur Information und Diskussion, Meinung bilden muss sich schon jeder selber...
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja selbsredend wollen wir Meinung bilden, was denn sonst ??
> ...



Upps|kopfkrat? Da hatte ich Thomas vorher anders verstanden.
Ich hatte immer noch gehofft, es würde sich in die Richtung entwickeln, die Thomas oben angesprochen hatte. Dich Ralle könnte man da auch anders verstehen. Ist vielleicht von Dir nicht so gemeint gewesen, aber eine Meinung kann man sich nur selber auf Grundlage objektiver Sachverhalte bilden. Wenn Ihr Meinungen bilden wollt, hat das für mich einen faden Beigeschmack. Denn dass kann man ja in eine bestimmte Richtung steuern.
Aber es soll hoffentlich nicht in die Richtung gehen:
"BILD Dir eine Meinung".

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ivo schrieb:


> Im Nationalpark Vorpommersche Boddenlandschaft dürfen Fischer auch in die Schutzzonen.Nur die Angler "dürfen" draußen bleiben.



Ist das nicht ein DAV - Land?


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Immer wieder geht es um die Briefe des Herrn Heldt und ihre Aussagekraft.
Wenn da, wie hier immer behauptet wird, nichts Hintergründiges dran ist und das nur die Überlegungen eines einzelnen Vorstandmitglieds sind, ohne dass irgendwo irgendwas Konkretes beschlossen wurde, warum gibt es weder hier noch im Anglerforum-SH ein ganz einfaches klares Dementi.

Und dann kann ein *Angler*verband all das fordern, was seine Mitgliedsvereine auch wollen. So, wie z.B. Schutzzonen, Entnahmebeschränkungen, etc. Selbst, wenn jetzt ein Aufschrei durch S-H gehen würde und eine breite Mehrheit der Angler ein generelles Entnahmeverbot für MeFos fordern würde, hätte ich kein Problem, wenn der Verband sich dafür einsetzt.
Ich habe nur dann ein Problem, wenn irgendein Verband sich als Lobbyist für uns Angler ausgibt und dann Entscheidungen herbeiführt, die nicht im Sinne der Angler sind.
Durch die Breife des Herrn Heldt ist uns (Redaktion Anglerpraxis) dieser Eindruck entstanden, Thomas hat entsprechend hier darauf hingewiesen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wenn ihr meinen persönlichen Eindruck wissen wollt: Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, als habe Thomas damit irgendwie ein Wespennest getroffen, so wie einige darauf reagiert haben.

Und ganz ehrlich: Ich durchschaue nicht, was der Verband jetzt wirklich will bzw. in der MeFo-Thematik für sinnvoll  erachtet. Und deshalb finde ich das Gerede um den heißen Brei als kontraproduktiv in der Sache und würde mir lieber eine klare Stellungnahme der Verantwortlichen wünschen.
Aber vielleicht sind wir da schon in soweit verhärteten Fronten, dass man von Verbandsseite vor dem 21.01. zu keiner weiteren Aussage bereit ist.#c

Schade, dass diese tolle Gelegenheit zu einem konstruktiven Dialog nicht genutzt werden kann!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@Toni

Nö LAV M/V ist VDSF.:m


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein DAV - Land?


Und wenn?
Geht es hier um den DAV?
Hat ein DAV-Funktionär einen Brief geschrieben?

#d#d#d


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Immer wieder geht es um die Briefe des Herrn Heldt und ihre Aussagekraft.
> Wenn da, wie hier immer behauptet wird, nichts Hintergründiges dran ist  und das nur die Überlegungen eines einzelnen Vorstandmitglieds sind,  ohne dass irgendwo irgendwas Konkretes beschlossen wurde, warum gibt es  weder hier noch im Anglerforum-SH ein ganz einfaches klares Dementi.
> 
> Ich sehe das als das klare Dementi des LSFV-SH:
> ...



Schaltet einen kleinen Gang zurück. Ich denke das hilft meistens. Überspitzt formuliert:
Einige wollen den VDSF am liebsten sofort abschaffen, andere wollen einfach nur möglichst unreguliert Fische fangen, die nächsten wollen das es so bleibt wie es ist und weitere wollen den umfassenden Schutz. Das wird nie einfach zusammenpassen, aber der ein oder andere Kompromiss wird sich sicher finden lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



mcrae schrieb:


> Schonzeiten gelten auch für Berufsfischer.
> Schutzzonen gelten auch für Berufsfischer.



Es ging aber eben nicht um generelle Schutzzonen, sondern nur um Schonzeiten. Netzte dürften auch während der Schonzeit aufgestellt werden, selbstverständlich mit einem Schild dran: " Nur für Dorsch und Platte. Meerforellen bitte nicht ins Netz schwimmen ". 

Gegen generelle Schutzzonen für *alle* hätte ich gar nix. Alleine ich kann nicht beurteilen ob das denn nötig ist. Wenn, dann bin ich durchaus dafür. Aber auch sowas muss offen kommuniziert werden, bevor es zu einem Beschluß oder auch nur dem Entscheid diesen Beschluss zu fassen, kommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Upps|kopfkrat? Da hatte ich Thomas vorher anders verstanden.
> Ich hatte immer noch gehofft, es würde sich in die Richtung entwickeln, die Thomas oben angesprochen hatte. Dich Ralle könnte man da auch anders verstehen. Ist vielleicht von Dir nicht so gemeint gewesen, aber eine Meinung kann man sich nur selber auf Grundlage objektiver Sachverhalte bilden. Wenn Ihr Meinungen bilden wollt, hat das für mich einen faden Beigeschmack. Denn dass kann man ja in eine bestimmte Richtung steuern.
> Aber es soll hoffentlich nicht in die Richtung gehen:
> "BILD Dir eine Meinung".
> ...



Ich möchte selbstverständlich Meinung machen, dazu stehe ich voll und ganz. Und das steht auch nicht im Widerspruch dazu, dass sich jeder eine eigene Meinung bilden soll und wird. 
Wenn es gelingt einen Teil der bisher lethargischen Anglerschaft zum Nachdenken zu bewegen, ist das Ziel erreicht. Zu welchem Ergebnis ein jeder kommt, bleibt anheim gestellt. 

Und zur Bildzeitung. Wenn Du das vergleichen willst, meinetwegen. Bedenke nur, dass es auch in der Bildzeitung Leserbriefe gibt. Über deren Qualität kann man auch diskutieren. |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@mcrae:
Mag sein, dass wir beide diese Aussage unterschiedlich interpretieren. Mir fehlt darin nämlich die Bestätigung, dass die Behauptungen von Herrn Heldt nicht stimmen.
Aktuell habe ich nur zwei unterschiedliche Aussagen von zwei Verbandsfunktionären. Vom Bauchgefühl tendiere ich auch dazu, Herrn Vollborn zu vertrauen, wenn da nicht die Frage wäre, warum es keine offizielle Klarstellung des Verbandes gibt#c

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ob all das stimmt, was Du von ihm zitiert hast, und nicht das, was in dem Brief stand, werden wir es ja spätestens am 21.01. genauer wissen. Doch wäre mir wohler, schon vorher glauben zu können, dass der Verband im Sinne der Angler eine MeFo-Schonzeit mit den dann nötigen Einschränkungen für alle Angler, nicht anstrebt, sondern (und vor allem) eine Schonlösung, die Angler wie Berufsfischer gleichermaßen berücksichtigt.
Eine MeFo-Schonzeit wenn gleichzeitig die Netze an den Mündungen bestehen bleiben dürfen, ist m.E. aus Anglersicht nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Also ich denke das sich der LSFV-SH sicher nicht gegen eine sachliche Beteiligung auch von nicht oder anderweitig Organisierten Anglern sperren würde. Wie das mit dem Mefoschutz gestaltet werden sollte oder könnte  ist noch vollkommen offen, da noch kein Gesetz oder Verordnung. 
Die Abwägung zwischen den Interessen von Anglern, die ihrem Hobby nachgehen, Berufsfischern die ihren Lebensunterhalt mit dem Fischfang verdienen und den Nebenerwerbsfischern die mit einem "Hobby" Geld verdienen ist teilweise vergleichbar mit einem Tanz auf rohen Eiern. Mit einer einzelnen Maßnahme lässt sich ein guter Schutz nie gewährleisten aber ein Warten auf das ultimative Maßnahmenpaket ist ebenso unsinnig. Wenn allgemein Schutzmaßnahmen sinnvoll erscheinen, können durchaus einige, aus Sicht einer Interessengruppe unsinnige, Maßnahmen schon im Vorfeld einer endgültigen Lösung angebracht sein.
Eine Tierart kann durchaus schützenswert sein, auch wenn sie nicht akut vom Aussterben bedroht ist. Man sollte es am Beispiel der Meerforelle als riesige Chance sehen endlich einmal tätig zu werden BEVOR das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## Tomasz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Und zur Bildzeitung. Wenn Du das vergleichen willst, meinetwegen. Bedenke nur, dass es auch in der Bildzeitung Leserbriefe gibt. Über deren Qualität kann man auch diskutieren... |rolleyes


Upps der hat gesessen|bigeyes.
Dabei stammt der Vergleich mit der Bildzeitung nicht von mir aber egal. Blätter einfach zurück zu den ersten Seiten. Da fallen Worte von einigen Boardis wie "unausgegorenen Quark", "BILD-Zeitungs  Niveau", "unterste Schublade einer Berichterstattung", "dass es hier  bald einer Hexenjagd gleichkommt" "bemerkenswerter journalistischer  Ansatz, ein Gerücht zu verbreiten" um nur einige zu nennen. Das alles stammt nicht von mir#c. Und ich hatte Anfang Dezember im Thema "Wie mit Entscheidungsträgern umgehen" nur darauf hingewiesen, dass man vielleicht angesichts dieser Vorwürfe von anderen, mal seine Informationspolitik und Argumentationskette überbedenken müsse. 
Was daraus geworden ist, hat Honeyball treffend formuliert. Die Fronten sind verhärtet und selbst Du hattest schon Anfang Dezember auf die Frage von mir, warum man nicht den konstruktiven Dialog sucht geschrieben: "...Und, wir wollen gerne, *müssen aber nicht* unbedingt mit Entscheidungsträgern ins Gespräch kommen..." 
Da gefällt mir Honeyballs Ansatz "...Schade, dass diese tolle Gelegenheit zu einem konstruktiven Dialog nicht genutzt werden kann!..." schon deutlich besser.
Aber es scheint wirklich so zu sein. Die Fronten sind klar abgesteckt und keiner ist bereit sich auf den anderen zuzubewegen. Auch wenn ich persönlich für niemanden Partei ergreifen will, weil ich das angesichts der Faktenlage garnicht kann, so bleibt doch ein komischer Geschmack zurück.
Davon ab kann ich zu der Qualität der Leserbriefe von BILD nichts sagen, da ich wie alle Menschen dieses Wurschtblatt nicht lese:m. Ich kenne nur die Werbung "BILD Dir eine Meinung".|rolleyes

Nacht

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Davon ab kann ich zu der Qualität der Leserbriefe von BILD nichts sagen, da ich wie alle Menschen dieses Wurschtblatt nicht lese:m. Ich kenne nur die Werbung "BILD Dir eine Meinung".|rolleyes
> 
> Nacht
> 
> Tomasz




Verdammt, erwischt. Ich lese das Blatt auch nicht.

Ich denke, wenn wir alle gemeinsam an einem Tisch sitzen würden, nähme die Diskussion einen anderen Verlauf. 
Über Schutzmaßnahmen für bedrohte Arten kann man mit mir immer reden, läuft oft sogar offene Türen ein.

Nicht aber über Pseudo-Schutz Gedönse, welches nur und ausschließlich die Angler betrifft.  Und richtig, wir wollen gerne, müssen aber nicht, mit Entscheidungsträgern ins Gespräch kommen. Wenn sich jemand dem Dialog entzieht, können wir ihn nicht zwingen. 

Unqualifiziert im Dialog ist es (damit meine ich nicht Dich) von dem Vorwurf anglerfeindlicher Politik ablenken zu wollen, indem man uns unterstellt, wir wären gegen einen Schutz der Meerforellen. Sind wir nicht, sofern er nötig ist (was ich nicht beurteilen kann). Wir möchten nur keine Bauernopfer mehr. 

*Ich warte immer noch auf irgendein Beispiel, von wem auch immer, wo der alleinige und vorpreschende Verzicht der Angler andere bewogen hat, nachzuziehen und/oder wo eine nachhaltige Verbesserung für eine bedrohte Art, einen Lebensraum oder ein Ökosystem erreicht wurde. *

Damit meine ich nicht die unbestreitbar gute und wertvolle Arbeit von Anglern in Sachen Naturschutz, sondern explizit Verbote und Einschränkungen. 

Was den VdSF angeht, bin ich persönlich zu absolut Null Zugeständnissen bereit, bevor dieser sich nicht öffentlich und ausdrücklich von seiner anglerfeindlichen Politik distanziert. 

Was den LSFV-SH angeht jederzeit, wenn offen und ehrlich kommuniziert wird. Wenn zwei Gegensätzliche Erklärungen von hochrangigen Funktionären existieren, ist was oberfaul.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Was den LSFV-SH angeht jederzeit, wenn offen und ehrlich kommuniziert wird. Wenn zwei Gegensätzliche Erklärungen von hochrangigen Funktionären existieren, ist was oberfaul.


Naja, es sind ja eigentlich drei unterschiedliche - sowohl von Herrn Heldt, Herrn Vollborn und Herrn Kuhr, alle bei uns nachzulesen..

Nur noch mal der Ablauf, damit vielleicht einigen verständlicher wird nach der langen Diskussion,* um was es wirklich geht*.

*Der Ablauf der "Mefo-Geschichte" - Die Reaktionen des Verbandes*​Wir wurden informiert, dass es laut Präsidenten Heldt vom LSFV-SH geplant ist, statt dem bisherigen Verbot der Entnahme gefärbter Fische eine generelle Schonzeit für Meerforellen einzuführen. Dazu wurde uns ein entsprechender offizieller Briefverkehr mitgeliefert.

Aus diesen Briefen ging klar hervor, dass dieser Wunsch nach einer Verschärfung der Schonzeitenregelung schon auf dem "Wunschzettel zur Novellierung der KüFO des Verbandes" steht, weil das alles "schon mit den Mitgliedern diskutiert wurde und so gewünscht sei"..

Bis dahin war aber kaum ein Angler oder Kreisverband jedoch tatsächlich über diese Geschichte informiert, wie man auch an den entsprechenden Einlassungen hier im Forum sehen konnte.. 

Wir haben in bewährter Weise diese Fragen hier öffentlich gemacht und als Mail dann an den LSFV-SH geschickt.

Mit der Anmerkung/Brücke, dass wir uns das eigentlich nicht vorstellen können, nachdem der LSFV-SH ja immer behauptet, gegen Restriktionen für Angler zu sein.

Danach kamen dann die Ausführungen von Herrn Vollborn und Herrn Heldt und Herrn Kuhr, die uns nur vorwarfen schlampig zu recherchieren etc., aber zur Sache selber nur sich widersprechende Fakten lieferten..

Ein klares NEIN zu den geplanten Maßnahmen kam nie.

Statt dessen eine Einladung zu dem Infotag am 21. 01, der daraufhin dann auch schnell öffentlich gemacht wurde.

Obwohl es in unserer Frage gar nicht darum ging, ob die Mefos geschützt  werden müssen, sondern die Frage war, warum eine solche weitreichende Maßnahme ohne Beteiligung/Diskussion der Angler im Verband anscheinend angestrebt wurde.

Und ob vorher alle anderen Maßnahmen, welche keine solchen Einschränkungen und Gefahren für Angler bedeuten, schon diskutiert und umgesetzt wurden.

Statt dessen kamen wiederum die entsprechenden Antworten zum Schutz der Mefo (hatte keiner gefragt) und zu der genannten Veranstaltung (hatte auch keiner gefragt).

*Die eigentliche Ausgangsfrage war einfach und klar:*


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie uns zu folgendem Vorab-Artikel nähere Informationen geben könnten.
> 
> ...



Schon in Posting 10 der Diskussion (also lange vor der ersten Antwort des Verbandes) haben wir nochmal explizit darauf hingewiesen, um was es uns bei diesen Fragen geht, ob das tatsächlich geplant sei, wenn ja in wie weit Angler mit in die Diskussion einbezogen wurden und ob der Verband schon alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft hat, um diese Maßnahme gegen Angler zu verhindern.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3154083&postcount=10

Dann erst kam die Antwort von Herrn Vollborn, in der er zuerst mal unsere Frage/Methode, sowas überhaupt und auch öffentlich zu fragen, schmähte.

Dann schrieb er, es gebe weder Beschluss noch Forderung zu dieser Maßnahme:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3154106&postcount=16

*Erinnerung: 
Im vorliegenden Brief von seinem Präsidenten Herrn Heldt steht das genaue Gegenteil!!*

Daraufhin haben wir deswegen versucht, die Erlaubnis zu bekommen, diesen Briefverkehr komplett zur Klarstellung zu veröffentlichen.

*Die Erlaubnis des Briefpartners Frerk Petersen kam umgehend. 

Das Verbot von Herrn Heldt, seine Briefe komplett zuveröffentlichen, kam ebenfalls  umgehend..*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3155247&postcount=101

Statt dass wir die Briefe also zur Klarstellung veröffentlichten durften, in denen ja Herr Held klar schreibt, dass die Verschärfung schon auf der Wunschliste des Verbandes zu Novellierung der KüFO steht, nur wieder viel Blabla um den  Meerforellenschutz (danach hatten wir aber, wie gesagt, ja nie gefragt..)..

Da der komplette Briefverkehr zur Klarstellung nicht veröffentlich werden durfte, nahm dazu Frerk Petersen als Briefpartner Stellung bei uns, um seine Sicht aus dem Inhalt der Briefe klarzustellen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3155352&postcount=107

Und Frerk Petersen nahm nochmal explizit Stellung zum Verhalten der Verbandsfunktionäre in dieser Frage aus sener Sicht und stellte die grundsätzliche Frage, wieso ein Verband zuerst auf Restriktionen für Angler setzt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3156482&postcount=142

Dann meldete sich nochmal Herr Vollborn bei uns. 
Unsere eigentlichen Fragen (s. o.) wurden allerdings wiederum nicht beantwortet. 
Statt dessen wieder nur Schmähungen, weil wir es uns erlaubten, überhaupt nachzufragen und man mit solchen Fragen ja nur den Angelgegnern nützen würden. 
Und wieder wurde von ihm behauptet, alles würde im Verband diskutiert werden, obwohl im Laufe der Diskussion ja klar wurde, dass vorher kaum ein Angler und nur wenige Kreisverbände überhaupt von diesen Plänen zur Verschärfung der Schonzeitregelung wussten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3157465&postcount=166

Dann meldete sich der dritte Verbandsrepäsentant, der Pressesprecher Michael Kuhr auch noch zu Wort. Während die Aussage von Herrn Heldt war, dass die Verschärfung schon in der Wunschliste stehen würde; die von Herrn Vollborn, dass man Maßnahmen ja breit diskutiere; schrieb nun Herr Kuhr dass auf den monatlichen Präsidiumssitzungen eigentlich nur über selber gefangene Mefos gesprochen werden würde, nicht aber über verschärfte Schonzeiten..

Neben den scheinbar verbandsüblichen Schmähungen, dass man sich da überhaupt traut öffentlich nachzufragen und diese Frage zu diskutieren..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3164397&postcount=220

*Das nur mal zur Info für alle, die sich nicht alles durchlesen wollen..*

*Das verkürzte Fazit:*​Auf Grund uns vorliegender Informationen fragen wir beim Verband nach, ob eine Verschärfung der jetzigen Regelung bei der Mefoschonzeit geplant sei und in wie weit das innerhalb des Verbandes und bei den Anglen diskutiert werden würde.

Wir erhielten von 3 Repräsentanten des Verbandes 3 unterschiedliche Antworten, keiner ging jedoch konkret und eindeutig auf die Frage ein, in wie weit das bereits beim Verband durchgesetzt sei - statt dessen bei allen drei Repräsentanten nur Schmähungen, weil wir uns trauen, da überhaupt zu fragen.

Die Möglichkeit zur Klarstellung durch Veröffentlichung der Briefe des Präsidenten wird nach wie vor verweigert.

*Wir halten also fest:*
Es wurde bis heute nicht eindeutig dementiert, dass der Verband bis zu unserer Nachfrage ohne größere Diskussion innerhalb und außerhalb des Verbandes eine aussschliessliche gegen die Interessen Angler gerichtete Verschärfung  (laut den Briefen des Päsidenten Heldt auf eine offizielle Nachfrage von Herrn Petersen) bereits in Umsetzung hat(te).

Es liegen dazu inzwischen von 3 Repräsentanten 3 unterschiedliche, sich widersprechende Antworten vor.

*Diese Art und Weise eines Verbandes und seiner Repräsentanten, die ja laut eigener Aussage für Angler da sein wollen, mit Fragen  von Anglern umzugehen ist das, was wir nach wie vor kritisieren.* (Man wird irgendwie den Eindruck nicht los, als ob sich da jemand ertappt vorkam....)...

*Ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass hier wieder einmal scheinbar an den Anglern vorbei, Maßnahmen getroffen werden sollten, welche im Endeffekt das Angeln an der Küste weit einschränken können. 

Und zwar OHNE dass der Verband vorher alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft hat, die vielen möglichen Maßnahmen umzusetzen, welche die Angler nicht so weit beeinträchtigen. 

Um gar nicht erst solche weitergehenden Restriktionen bei Anglern zu benötigen, welche die Gefahr eines kompletten Angelverbotes an der Küste während der Mefoschonzeit zumindest nicht ausschliessen.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich warte immer noch auf irgendein Beispiel, von wem auch immer, wo der alleinige und vorpreschende Verzicht der Angler andere bewogen hat, nachzuziehen und/oder wo eine nachhaltige Verbesserung für eine bedrohte Art, einen Lebensraum oder ein Ökosystem erreicht wurde. *
> 
> Damit meine ich nicht die unbestreitbar gute und wertvolle Arbeit von Anglern in Sachen Naturschutz, sondern explizit Verbote und Einschränkungen.
> 
> ...


Aus der Zusammenfassung von mir heraus sowie der hier stattgefundenen Diskussion unterschreibe ich das Posting von Ralle hier vollumfänglich!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein klares NEIN zu den geplanten Maßnahmen kam nie.



wie ich finde doch Thomas . Im Landesverbandsforum hat Robert Vollborn auf eine Frage des Users Jörn diesbezüglich geantwortet

Frage User Jörn 


> 1. Plant oder beabsichtigt der Präsident des LSFV die Einführung einer zusätzlichen Schonzeit für die Meerforelle?



Antwort Rober Vollborn


> Nein. Es gibt seit etwa zwei Jahren den Vorschlag, eine Ausnahme zu der bestehenden Schonzeitregelung aufheben zu lassen. Wer diesen Vorschlag ursprünglich aufgebracht hat ist nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen. Er stammt aber noch aus der Amtszeit von Ernst Labbow aus dem Kreis der im Meerforellen-Artenschutz tätigen Angler. Präsident Peter Heldt hat den Gedanken dann aufgegriffen. Es handelt sich dabei aber ausschließlich um eine Idee. Sie soll neben anderen auf einer Veranstaltung am 21. Januar mit Interessierten besprochen. Einen entsprechenden Beschluß, dies in dem Änderungsverfahren zur KüFO einzubringen, gibt es selbstverständlich nicht.



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Micha,
wenn man wüsste, wer im Verband eigentlich wirklich das Sagen hat - oder wenn nur mit einer Stimme alle Repräsentanten des Verbandes das Gleiche sagen würden -  wäre das ein Argument.

Dass man innerhalb des Verbandsforums versucht die Sache nicht weiter hochkochen zu lassen und mehr auf diejenigen losgeht, die unverschämterweise nicht nur Fragen stellen, sondern sich auch nicht mit jeder x-beliebigen Antwort zufriedengeben, ist auch mehr als verständlich aus Verbandssicht..

Solange der Präsident aber in offiziellen Briefen klar und nachgewiesen was anderes behauptet (die man leider nicht komplett veröffentlichen darf), der Pressesprecher wiederum was anderes, kann man mit so einer Aussage des Geschäftsführers zum ruhighalten der eigenen Mitglieder im Verbandsforum eben aber wenig anfangen.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Wir haben ja auch zu manchen Dingen unterschiedliche Meinungen und Lösungsansätze und überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn seitens der kritisch Lesenden entsprechend verglichen und bewertet wird (z.B. wie Tomasz im Posting von gestern 22:38)#c


----------



## Frerk (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo,

ich bin und war von vornherein ausschließlich an der Sache interessiert und nicht an allgemeiner Politik. Auch wenn ich als Mitglied äußerst unglücklich über das Vorgehen meines Landesverbandes in dieser Sache bin, sollte man nicht aber doch mal Ruhe einkehren lassen?

Ist es nicht nach rangig, was irgendjemand jetzt will? Es wird darüber gesprochen werden, und selbst wenn jemand irgendwas mal vorgehabt haben sollte, klammheimlich wird sicher nichts mehr über die Bühne gehen. 

Ich hielte es auch für legitim, wenn Präsidiumsmitglieder des LSFV-SH trotz der entfachten Diskussion weiter für Maßnahmen votieren, die ich und andere als gegen die Angler gerichtet ablehnen. Es ist deren gutes Recht zu prüfen, ob Sie dafür genügend Gefolgschaft unter den Anglern finden. Ich würde mich dann zwar persönlich als Mitglied nicht mehr vom Präsidium bzw. vom Verband in seiner Gesamtheit vertreten fühlen (ich fühle mich trotz ausgeprägte Naturschutzinteresses in erster Linie immer noch als Angler!), aber das ist nun mal der Charakter einer Demokratie.

Bis zum Beginn der Diskussion hier musste ich (selbst rückblickend) sehr wohl davon ausgehen, dass weitergehende Dinge eingeleitet worden waren, als hier jemals eingeräumt wurden. Zu dem Eindruck hat der Präsident entscheidend beigetragen. Wenn seine Wortwahl nur ungeschickt/missverständlich war, dann muss er sich auch den Schuh anziehen, Mitschuld an den Wellen zu tragen. Aber in der Sache führt eine Reflektion hierüber nicht weiter.


----------



## mcrae (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Thomas,
Jeder der Vertreter des LSFV-SH, der dir geantwortet hat, hat gesagt das es keine Bestrebungen zu einer allgemeinen Meerforellenschonzeit im Landesverband gibt.

Es hat aber auch -meiner Meinung nach sehr berechtigt- jeder deine Art der Fragestellung kritisiert.

Es hatten weder der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH, noch der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH den Grund oder die Veranlassung gehabt den Präsidenten wie von dir anscheinend gefordert der Lüge zu bezichtigen. Der Präsident hatte klar dargestellt das seine Briefe eine private Kommunikation mit Herrn Petersen darstellen, somit hat er auch -nachvollziehbar- keinen Grund seine Privaten Äußerungen öffentlich zu rechtfertigen.

Mein Empfinden in dieser Diskussion ist, das deine Art alle, die sich positiv über den LSFV-SH  äußern, entweder zu ignorieren oder ihnen Unverständnis der Situation zu unterstellen oder sie indirekt der Lüge zu bezichtigen der Sache einen ausreichenden Schutz der Meerforelle zu gewährleisten (Ursprung der Diskussion) doch eher zuwiderläuft und der unterschwellige Ton deiner Postings nicht einer würdigen Diskussion entspricht.

Wenn du -für mich verständliche- Probleme mit dem (deinem) Landesverband in Baden-Württemberg hast, dann kläre diese mit diesem Landesverband. Wir in Scheswig-Holstein sind überwiegend mit unserem Landesverband zufrieden. Das sich der LSFV-SH für die Belange der Angler einsetzt ist mehr als deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Frerk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin und war von vornherein ausschließlich an der Sache interessiert und nicht an allgemeiner Politik. Auch wenn ich als Mitglied äußerst unglücklich über das Vorgehen meines Landesverbandes in dieser Sache bin, sollte man nicht aber doch mal Ruhe einkehren lassen?


 

Tja, dann hättest Du das aber lieber nicht hier bekannt geben sollen.


----------



## albakiel (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

So hiermit boykottiere ich das AB es ist eine Frechheit wie ihr hier schreibt DAV super VDSF mist LSVF-SH alles Lügner es ist eher das gegenteil der fall.  Ihr verdreht hier alles so wie es euch passt. So etwas finde ich zum :v


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ist mir schon ziemlich unverständlich: Ein Präsident eines Landesverbandes antwortet auf Fragen zu seinem Landesverband *privat*???
Das kann er garnicht! In einer solchen Funktion gibt es keine privaten Äußerungen. Damit muß man leben, wenn man ein solches Amt ausübt.
Petri
P.S.
ansonsten ist doch alles jetzt ziemlich durchgekaut und auf dem Tisch. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jetzt noch jemand anmaßt irgendwas einfach durchzuziehen. Das wäre "Amtsselbstmord"


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Frerk schrieb:


> Es wird darüber gesprochen werden, und selbst wenn jemand irgendwas mal vorgehabt haben sollte, klammheimlich wird sicher nichts mehr über die Bühne gehen.



Genau das wollen wir bewirken, nicht anderes.

Ich finde es persönlich sehr Schade, dass offenbar nur solche Diskussionen geeignet sind, Öffentlichkeit zu erzeugen. 

Viel besser wäre es von Seiten des Verbandes, im Voraus an die Öffentlichkeit zu treten. Dann wäre das hier alles nicht passiert. Aber selbst im SH-Forum, welches als Kommunikationsmittel für den Verband wohl erste Wahl sein dürfte, ist das Thema erst nachher eröffnet worden.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> P.S.
> ansonsten ist doch alles jetzt ziemlich durchgekaut und auf dem Tisch. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jetzt noch jemand anmaßt irgendwas einfach durchzuziehen. Das wäre "Amtsselbstmord"



Tja, und ich denke mal, auch wenn die Verbandsgetreuen hier und in ihrem eigenen Forum das natürlich nie zugeben würden, und auch wenn da manche meinen, auf übelste und geschmackloseste Form über uns herziehen zu müssen, dürfte wohl deutlich geworden sein, dass ohne die Veröffentlichung hier diese ganze Diskussion nicht stattgefunden hätte, auch nicht im Forum des LSFV.

Und selbst wenn wir dadurch nur einen ganz geringen Teil dazu beigetragen haben, dass es in der Sache vernünftig und im Sinne aller Angler weitergeht, dann war es diesen Aufwand wert. #6

Dem, was mcrae im 41. Posting des Threads im Anglerforum SH gepostet hat, schließe ich mich gerne an!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Frerk schrieb:


> Ich hielte es auch für legitim, wenn Präsidiumsmitglieder des LSFV-SH trotz der entfachten Diskussion weiter für Maßnahmen votieren, die ich und andere als gegen die Angler gerichtet ablehnen. Es ist deren gutes Recht zu prüfen, ob Sie dafür genügend Gefolgschaft unter den Anglern finden. Ich würde mich dann zwar persönlich als Mitglied nicht mehr vom Präsidium bzw. vom Verband in seiner Gesamtheit vertreten fühlen (ich fühle mich trotz ausgeprägte Naturschutzinteresses in erster Linie immer noch als Angler!), aber das ist nun mal der Charakter einer Demokratie.
> 
> Bis zum Beginn der Diskussion hier musste ich (selbst rückblickend) sehr wohl davon ausgehen, dass weitergehende Dinge eingeleitet worden waren, als hier jemals eingeräumt wurden. Zu dem Eindruck hat der Präsident entscheidend beigetragen. Wenn seine Wortwahl nur ungeschickt/missverständlich war, dann muss er sich auch den Schuh anziehen, Mitschuld an den Wellen zu tragen. Aber in der Sache führt eine Reflektion hierüber nicht weiter.


 

Hmmm, gerade mal Google nach dem Namen befragt.....


Bist Du der, der hier überall erwähnt wird????

http://www.weltbild.de/3/13634474-1/buch/meeresangeln.html

http://www.amazon.de/Spinnfischen-Kunstk%C3%B6der-Techniken-Ger%C3%A4te-Zielfische/dp/3405167736

http://www.flyfishing-emotions.de/inhalt/FrerkPetersen.htm

http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/index.php?page=67

http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/10TT.html

http://coarsefishing.de/berichte/interviews-mit-den-profis/frerk-petersen.php

http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/ux8_Frerk-Petersen-Interv-Schleppfischen

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten-2003/trolling-die-suche-nach-der-stecknadel-im-heuhaufen.html

http://www.multishop-stollberg.de/Meeresangeln-von-Frerk-Petersen-A105102_p40928_x2.htm

http://www.rebuy.de/i,1764437/buecher/meeresangeln-zielfische-koeder-techniken-geraete-frerk-petersen

http://www.angelwoche.de/news/detail.php?objectID=1802&class=62

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/cups/2009/Browning_Cup_2009.php

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2685848

http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/Archiv.html

http://www.sportreisen-teltow.de/st_Warnemuende_1_Trollingfestival_Allgemein-733.html

Und dann noch in der Signatur als Forumspartner Zebco....

Man könnte (tue ich aber nicht) dabei auf den Verdacht kommen, als wenn das alles hier gar keinen tieferen Sinn hat, sondern nur jemand Angst um seine Existenz bekommt, durch eine Schonzeit und die Dikussion darum..... Das würde so ein Arbeitsfeld ja ganz schön einschränken....


----------



## Gemini (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Man könnte (tue ich aber nicht) sagen, dass deine (nicht getätigte) Andeutung recht niveaulos und unsachlich ist.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Man könnte aber auch sagen, dass Aussagen eines Funktionärs gegenüber jemandem mit diesem Background ein ganz anderes Gewicht haben, als in jeder sonstwie privaten Stellungnahme.|rolleyes

Man könnte (und das tue ich aber doch!!!)  es aber jetzt auch einfach mal darauf beruhen lassen, da doch wirklich alle Fronten geklärt sind. :vik:


----------



## belle-hro (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Gemini schrieb:


> Man könnte (tue ich aber nicht) sagen, dass deine (nicht getätigte) Andeutung recht niveaulos und unsachlich ist.


|good: geht aber noch besser:


Man könnte (und ich tue es hiermit) sagen, dass deine Andeutung definitiv niveaulos und unsachlich ist!

#d #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Das ist einfach nur peinlich, entspricht aber dem Stil des LSFV-SH, der bisher hier in der Diskussion genauso gezeigt wurde wie in den Äußerungen seiner Verantwortlichen zu dem Thema hier wie in in deren Verbandsforum..

Ich kenne Frerk persönlich seit den Zeiten als er Chefredakteur bei Fisch und Fang und wir da zusammen arbeiteten.

Ich habe ihn seit damals als absolut ehrenwerten, nicht immer einfachen, aber zuverlässigen Menschen kennen gelernt.

Dass er hier mehrfach versucht hat, das Thema zu beruhigen, spricht da für sich - er kann ja definitiv nichts dafür, wenn die Verbandsverantwortlichen so handeln und sich äußern, wie sie es tun..

Die selben Informationen, die ich hier erhalten habe, haben ALLE relevanten Angelmedien in Deutschland erhalten, da eine solche Geschichte tatsächlich (wie von uns mehrfach ausgeführt) mehr als negative Auswirkungen für das Angeln an der Küste haben kann.

Sich darum dann zu kümmern, dazu ist es weder notwendig, dass man in der Angelbranche (seien es Medien oder Industrie) tätig ist.

Dazu reicht es schlicht aus, Angler zu sein..

Im Gegensatz zu den Äußerungen der Verantwortlichen des Verbandes hat sich alles, was Frerk bisher dazu gesagt/geschrieben als vollkommen haltbar erwiesen..

Ich weiss nicht, ob Dorschgreifer ein Verbandsamt hat oder nur über seinen Verein beim Verband zwangsrekrutiert wurde - sein Vorgehen hier ist aber leider typisch für die Politik dieses Verbandes und nur ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass sich dieser Verband nie mehr anmaßen sollte für Angler zu sprechen - höchstens für die bei ihm über die Vereine zwangsrekrutierten Angler und die paar Jasager, die alles toll finden, was dieser Verband so treibt.. ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob Dorschgreifer ein Verbandsamt hat oder nur über seinen Verein beim Verband zwangsrekrutiert wurde - sein Vorgehen hier ist aber leider typisch für die Politik dieses Verbandes und nur ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass sich dieser Verband nie mehr anmaßen sollte für Angler zu sprechen - höchstens für die bei ihm über die Vereine zwangsrekrutierten Angler und die paar Jasager, die alles toll finden, was dieser Verband so treibt.. ...


 
Nein, stehe in keinem persönlichem Verhältnis zum Verband und zwangrekrutiert bin ich auch nicht, wie auch kein anderer Angler, der nicht im LSVF-SH sein will. Jedem Angler in SH steht es frei dem DAV beizutreten.

Man soll es kaum glauben, aber es gibt auch Angler, die freiwillig und mit Überzeugung in dem Verband sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ach, die Diskussion als Einzelmitgied beim VDSF in SH eintreten zu können (wäre absolut klasse für JEDEN Verband) läuft doch aber erst..

Das heisst Du hast Deinen Verein - sofern ich Deine Worte richtig verstehe - also nach der Verbandszugehörigkeit und nicht nach den zu beangelnden Gewässern und der Wohnortnähe ausgesucht?

Dann meinen größten Respekt dafür, denn da dürftest Du dann zu einer absoluten Minderheit gehören..

Und genau das meine ich mit Zwangsrekrutierung (und der Vollständigkeit halber: *Ist auch beim DAV nicht anders*....).

Könnten sich Angler freiwillig entscheiden, ob sie einem Verband beitreten, statt über die Vereine zwangsrekrutiert zu werden, würde mit Sicherheit die Zahl von jetzt ca. 800.000 organisierten Anglern deutlich geringer ausfallen, bei dem Verhalten (auch beider!) Verbände..

Aber genau deswegen, weil so wenige Angler so politisch wie Du ihren Verein aussuchen, genau darin liegt ja uch wiederum die Krux, dass viel zu oft in den Verbänden Entscheidungen getroffen werden, welche eben nicht dem Interesse vieler Angler entsprechen..

Nicht umsonst weisen wir immer wieder darauf hin, dass JEDER Angler in JEDEM Verband/Verein selber auch als Einzelner anfangen kann, etwas zu tun:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Und damit die Angler auch mitkriegen was passiert und sich dann vielleicht auch mal aufraffen, nicht alles nur hinzunehmen, genau deswegen werden wir weiterhin immer wenn uns so was zu Ohren kommt, eben über solche Dinge berichten..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das heisst Du hast Deinen Verein - sofern ich Deine Worte richtig verstehe - also nach der Verbandszugehörigkeit und nicht nach den zu beangelnden Gewässern und der Wohnortnähe ausgesucht?


 
Nein, zu der Zeit, als ich in meinen Verein eingetreten bin, gab es den DAV für uns noch gar nicht.

Als aber die Möglichkeit gegeben war, hätte ich problemlos wechseln können.

Es gab und gibt nur leider nichts, was mich beim DAV lockt oder aus meiner Sicht für mich dort besser wäre. 

Also eine reine Sache der persönlichen Einstellung.


----------



## Tomasz (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Dem, was mcrae im 41. Posting des Threads im Anglerforum SH gepostet hat, schließe ich mich gerne an!





Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Man könnte (und das tue ich aber doch!!!)  es aber jetzt auch einfach mal darauf beruhen lassen, da doch wirklich alle Fronten geklärt sind. :vik:



Wer hätte das gedacht, dass ich in diesem Forum mal einem Mod und Redaktionsmitglied mit Vergnügen beipflichten kann#6 :q.
Was jetzt noch kommen kann, sind außer eeeewigen Wiederholungen nur emotionale Ausbrüche, Schuldzuweisungen, Beleidigungen und nach sich ziehende Verwarnungen.
Warten wir also ab, bis neue Fakten (und damit meine ich belegbare, für alle an der Diskussion beteiligten einsehbare Fakten) auf den Tisch kommen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin,




> Das ist einfach nur peinlich, entspricht aber dem Stil des LSFV-SH, der bisher hier in der Diskussion genauso gezeigt wurde wie in den Äußerungen seiner Verantwortlichen zu dem Thema hier wie in in deren Verbandsforum..


 
@Thomas:

Na, da hast du ja _mit einer wesentlich weniger peinlichen Aussage_ das Niveau wieder stark gehoben! #d


Schwer begeistert!


Achim


----------



## dat_geit (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ivo schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen das man mangels Argumenten auf die persönliche Schiene abdriftet.



Edit Ralle 24: Persönliche Angriffe und Beleidigungen werden geahndet, Da das jetzt das zweite mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit war, erst mal eine Denkpause.


----------



## Tomasz (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Was jetzt noch kommen kann, sind außer eeeewigen Wiederholungen nur emotionale Ausbrüche, Schuldzuweisungen, Beleidigungen und nach sich ziehende Verwarnungen.
> Warten wir also ab, bis neue Fakten (und damit meine ich belegbare, für alle an der Diskussion beteiligten einsehbare Fakten) auf den Tisch kommen.
> 
> ...



Ich fasse es nicht#q. Es hat keine Stunde gedauert, bis das eingetroffen ist, was ich vermutet hatte. 
Wann begreift ihr endlich, dass die Weiterführung dieses Themas zu nichts führen wird. Auch ich bin über die letzten Formulierungen von Thomas9904 nicht glücklich, aber er hat sich in dieser Sache mehrfach als beratungsresistent erwiesen. Ich hatte solche Sachen bei ihm bereits öfters angesprochen. Das kann hier und im Thema "Wie mit Entscheidungsträgern umgehen" nachgelesen werden. Glaubt Ihr wirklich er wird sich dadurch ändern, indem Ihr ihm immer weiter Futter gebt#d.
Warum wird dieses Thema nicht dicht gemacht, anstatt Verwarnungen auszusprechen?
Warum sind die Wortführer seitens der Redaktion in diesem Thema auch gleichzeitig die Moderatoren. Moderieren das heißt auch Streithähne trennen und den Ausgleich suchen, so wie ich das gestern mit Ralle 24 und heute mit Honeyball im Ansatz versucht habe hinzubekommen. Und ich bin kein Moderator, aber irgendwann muss man auch mal einen Schlußstrich ziehen.  Aber es scheint nicht dauerhaft zu funktionieren. Ich sehe in der Fortführung dieses Themas keinen Fortschritt in der Sache. 
Ich schlage vor, das Thema dicht zu machen, bevor es weiter eskaliert oder aber einen Moderator für dieses Thema einzusetzen, der unabhängig von der Sache reagieren kann. Ich bin vortan raus. Ich habe mich bisher bemüht sachlich zu argumentieren. Aber alles weitere würde sicher auch bei mir zur Verwarnung führen. Und ausfällig zu werden ist eigentlich nicht meine Art.
Mir platz gleich der Kragen#q.

Diesmal ohne Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir also ab, bis neue Fakten (und damit meine ich belegbare, für alle an der Diskussion beteiligten einsehbare Fakten) auf den Tisch kommen.


Stimmt, die jetzigen Fakten liegen klar auf dem Tisch.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3165321&postcount=323

Nun können wir in "aller Ruhe" abwarten, ob der Verband dann tatsächlich ein Meerforellenangelverbot anstrebt und umsetzt oder ob der Verband für sinnvollere Maßnahmen zum Mefoschutz plädiert, welche Angler nicht so einschränken, dafür aber an die Ursachen gehen....


----------



## Hilde (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur peinlich, entspricht aber dem Stil des LSFV-SH, der bisher hier in der Diskussion genauso gezeigt wurde wie in den Äußerungen seiner Verantwortlichen zu dem Thema hier wie in in deren Verbandsforum..
> 
> ..
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, ob Dorschgreifer ein Verbandsamt hat oder nur über seinen Verein beim Verband zwangsrekrutiert wurde - sein Vorgehen hier ist aber leider typisch für die Politik dieses Verbandes und nur ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass sich dieser Verband nie mehr anmaßen sollte für Angler zu sprechen - höchstens für die bei ihm über die Vereine zwangsrekrutierten Angler und die paar Jasager, die alles toll finden, was dieser Verband so treibt.. ...



Hallo Thomas,

nicht Deine stärkste Antwort, sorry.
Bist "wahrscheinlich" auch nur ein Mensch #h, aber leider hat man als Mod höheren Ansprüchen zu genügen .
Lass mal etwas Neckarwasser über die Sache fließen, sonst endet das noch mit einem "Herzkasper", was wir ja alle nicht wollen.

Entspannte Grüße,
Hilde


----------



## Jungpionier (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen was der Mann gegen mich hat.#c
> 
> In seinen Augen muss man wohl eine Berechtigung besitzen (in welcher Form auch immer) um seine Meinung zu vertreten.



Hallo ivo #h

das hat FehmarnAngler ja schon mal angedeutet.


> Nebenbei: Kannst du auch was anderes als immer nur andere zu zitieren um dann mit einem kleinen Satz dem zuzustimmen?


Du zitierst halt recht viel und bringst kaum eigene Impulse in die Diskussion ein. Das kann halt für manche etwas "schleimig" rüberkommen. Wäre halt schon mal ein paar Sätzchen mehr von dir zu lesen 
Ist natürlich trotzdem kein Grund für andere persönlich zu beleidigen!

Wie Thomas schon sagt, ist jetzt erstmal Abwarten angesagt. Der LSFV-SH hat ja nun bis zum 21.01. genügend Zeit sich mit dem Thema Schonzeit oder anderen alternativen Lösungsmöglichkeiten auseinanderzusetzen. Einige der Angler aus SH scheinen ja nicht unbedingt vehement gegen die Einführung einer solchen Schonzeit sein. Von daher sollte man die angedachte Schonzeit nicht sofort als "anglerfeindlich" pauschalisieren. Wenn diese von der Mehrheit der SH-Angler unterstützt wird und der MeFo-Bestand rückläufig ist und diese Maßnahme in Bezug auf die Bestandsentwicklung sinnvoll ist, dann wäre sie ja im Sinne der Angler.
Natürlich muss es denn auch Konsequenzen für die gewerblichen Fischer geben, die ebenso vom LSFV-SH gefordert werden müssen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Wenn diese von der Mehrheit der SH-Angler unterstützt wird.......



Generell, nicht nur auf SH bezogen. In den Verbänden wird nicht zwingend die Meinung der Angler berücksichtigt, sondern lediglich der im jeweiligen Verband organisierten. 
Das kann durchaus auch mal die Meinungsminderheit " der " Angler sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ist doch eigentlich einfach:

Es gibt Angler, denen gefällt das wie der Verband da vorgeht, es gibt welche, denen gefällt das nicht.

Das ist Sache jedes einzelnen - und logischerweise gehen da die Emotionen teilweise hoch..

Ich bin schon froh darüber, dass das überhaupt alles rauskam mit dem Vorhaben ein Mefoangelverbot zu wollen und dass darüber diskutiert wird..

Um die Emotionen etwas rauszunehmen, nachfolgend einfach das, was bisher nachweisbar passiert ist, und was wir (jetzt schon angekündigt) in der Redaktion weiter tun werden.. Damit sich dann jeder dann seine Meinung bilden kann - gerne auch darüber hier oder sonstwo diskutieren.


1.: 
Der Präsident des LSFV-SH wollte ein generelles Mefoangelverbot über die Zeit, in der jetzt nur gefärbte Fische geschont sind und hatte das bereits in die Wunschliste zur Novellierung der KüFO aufgenommen. Angeblich nach breiten Diskussionen im Verband..

2.: 
Das wurde uns zugetragen, wir fragten deswegen beim Verband nach, weil  trotz der angeblich breiten Diskussion im Verband kein Angler davon wusste und weil wir die Gefahr weiterer Einschränkungen beim Küstenangeln da deutlich sehen.. 

3.:
Es kamen Antworten der Verbandsrepräsentanten  - inkl. der Schmähungen wir würde nicht richtig recherchieren und sollten am besten eh nicht fragen - mit der Ankündigung, dass das jetzt erstmal diskutiert werden müsse und doch noch nichts feststeht ..

4.: 
Nun warten wir mal eben ab - nicht die Diskussion. Sondern ob der Verband danach ein solches generelles Mefoangelverbot durchsetzen will oder nicht..

5.:
Kommt dann ein solches Mefoangelverbot, werden wir dann bei der Behörde nachfragen, wieso das kam, wer das vorschlug, auf Basis welcher wissenschaftlicher Daten (Erhebung der Fangmenge der Angler im Vergleich zur Fangmenge der Fischer, wie viele Fische kommen hoch in deutschen Gewässern, wie setzen sich die Mefopopulationen an der deutschen Küste zusammen (also wie viel Fische aus deutscher "Produktion" sind da dabei) etc.), und welche Alternativen der Behörde vorgeschlagen wurden um nicht Angler weiter unnötig einzuschränken. Und ob dann die Behörde nicht zwangsweise über weitere  Regulierungen nachdenken muss, wenn sie sowas befürwortet..


----------



## Jungpionier (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ivo schrieb:


> @Jungpionier
> 
> Ich habe weiter vorn meine Meinung dazu kund getan. U.a. hab ich da Kontrollen angesprochen. Es kann auch nicht sein das sich einige Herren von der Küste sich aufregen wie sich einige Angler benehmen, diese dann aber nicht auf ihr Fehlverhalten ansprechen.
> Dazu kommt das ich mir das Wort nicht verbieten lasse. Auch wenn das einigen nicht geschmeckt hat. Der ein oder andere kann ja auf eine anerkennenswerte Arbeit beim Thema Artenerhalt zurück schauen. Das berechtigt jedoch in meinen Augen nicht, anderen das Wort verbieten zu wollen bzw Verbote zu fordern die sehr weit in das Angeln des Einzelnen eingreifen.
> ...



Na also. Der ivo kann ja schreiben wie der Teufel #6.

Die von dir genannte Fangbeschränkung ist natürlich eine gute Alternative. So hat der Angler seinen Spaß am Wasser und der Mefo-Angeltourismus findet statt. Die gewerblichen Fischer müssten dann natürlich auch ein Fanglimit bekommen (insofern es noch keines gibt), wahrscheinlich etwas mehr als 1 MeFo am Tag :q. In der Realität lässt sich ein Fanglimit wohl noch schwerer kontrollieren als eine generelle Schonzeit.

Entscheidungen eines Anglerverbandes, die das Angeln einschränken, sind natürlich immer unpopulär. Das muss einem nicht erst durch ein Forum vorgedacht werden.
Aber solange man nicht über die nötigen Hintergrund-Informationen verfügt, sollte man sich kein Urteil bilden.



> Ein Verband, in dem bei Treffen der oberen Gremien zu 90% der Zeit gegen  das Angeln gesprochen wird ist für mich nun mal keine adäquate  Vertretung.


Das glaube ich nicht. Auch in den oberen Gremien sitzen Angler, die in der Freizeit angeln wollen mit möglichst wenig Beschränkungen. Wenn diese die Gründe für die Forderungen von Einschränkungen nicht öffentlich machen wollen, (weil sie eventuell mit der teilweise respektlosen Diskussionsführung im Anglerboard nicht einverstanden sind) ,dann ist das deren gutes Recht. Zumal es ja einen festen Termin für einen Informationstag (21.01.2011) gibt. Warum sollte man dann schon vorher Informationen diesbezüglich veröffentlichen, die eventuell nocht nicht mal spruchreif sind? Dann werden wie hier nur Halbwahrheiten diskutiert und unnötige Gräben zwischen Anglern und Verband gezogen.
Also:
Es gibt einen offiziellen Termin für einen Informationstag. Dort wird der Verband seine Forderungen samt Begründung offenlegen.
*Danach* kann darüber diskutiert werden. Falls die Angler dann nicht mit der Haltung des Verbandes konform gehen, steht es ihnen frei ganz demokratisch über die Vereine eine neue Verbandsspitze zu wählen, die ihre kostbare Freizeit mit der Organisation eines Landesverbandes und dem bürokratischen Kampf gegen Beamte, Nabus, Gewässerverpächter ... verschwenden.
Viel Spaß dabei! Es werden sich viele um diese Scheix-Arbeit reißen. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Siehe oben:
Es geht uns nicht darum, die Mefo zu schützen oder nicht (aus welchem Grund auch immer), sondern zuerst die Angler mit ihren Interessen zu schützen..

Und dass das Verband mit seinem Vorgehen in unseren Augen eben (bisher) nicht getan hat.

Ein reiner Mefoschutzverband (ich behaupte NICHT!, dass das der LSFV-SH wäre) kann selbstverständlich immer ohne Rücksicht auf mögliche Nutzer einen möglichst kompletten Schutz fordern..

Ein Verband, der auch für Angler sprechen will, sollte aber zuerst auch einmal an Alternativen denken, welche das Angeln nicht schon per se nach den eigenen Regularien unmöglich machen..

Denn Fakt ist nun mal, dass eine generelle Schonzeit gleichbedeutend mit einem Angelverbot ist, da laut der vom VDSF durchgesetzten Regularien nur für den Nahrungserwerb geangelt werden darf und jeder maßige Fisch zu entnehmen ist. 
http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html

Eine Fangmengenbeschränkung, großräumige Schutzgebiete um die Aufstiegsgewässer, eine Mefolizenz etc. wie von uns mehrfach vorgeschlagen, stellen weiterhin die Angelmöglichkeit als solche im Gegensatz zur generellen Schonzeit sicher - auch nach VDSF-Regularien - und bewirken auch den geforderten Schutz und sind daher auf jeden Fall für die Angler die bessere Alternative.


Aber wie gesagt, warten wir in Ruhe ab, was der Verband diskutiert, beschliesst und dann letztlich umsetzt.

Wir werden dann, wie oben geschrieben, im "Ernstfall" bei der Behörde entsprechend nachfragen..


----------



## Baitcaster (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Da sind wir beim Problem!
> z.B. hier in Lübeck ist die Möglichkeit zum Aufstieg versperrt.
> Am Brodtener Ufer(Steilküste an der Ostsee, kurz vor der Travemündung, Rastplatz für aufsteigende Mefos) können die Fischer mit ihren Netzen bis auf 30m an das Ufer alles abspannen.
> Es zählt zwar zur Ostsee, aber die Fischreirechte liegen bei der Hansestadt Lübeck. Hier hat der LV Schleswig-Holstein keine Befugnis.
> ...


 
Was ich damit sagen wollte, Ivo, ist das die Rahmenbedingungen für die Laichfische und laich-bereiten Fische verbessert werden müssen. Sicherlich geht es auch auf Kosten der Fischer, aber da muss man durch.
Die von mir ober erwähnten Bereiche, die ein eigenens Fischreirecht haben, juckt es garnicht, ob es ne neue Küfo gibt oder nicht. 
Der Befischungsdruck auf Lachse und Mefos nimmt stätig zu, aber die Besatzmassnahmen bleiben auf gleichen Stand. Und wenn die Einzugsbereiche Trave(Lübeck), Schlei(Kappeln), sowie Neustadt(Neustädter Binnenwasser) durch Fischer noch weiter befischt werden dürfen(ohne Schonzeit), dann sind die Planungen für eine Schonzeit für die Tonne.
Hier muss man angreifen, aber wie soll man ur-alte Fischreirechte knacken, ohne triftigen Grund???
Hier kann man nur über die Naturschutzschiene fahren!
Über die Begründung, wir Angler wollen einfach nur angeln, kommt man nicht weit. Ist leider hier in Lübeck so! Dafür bemüht sich die Politik(Senat + Bürgerschaft) noch nicht mal, es in ihre Tagesordnungspunkte aufzunehmen. 
Aber die Fischer dürfen die ganze Trave abspannen, um den Fischen den Aufsteig zu verhindern. Habe ich in der Schlei auch schon gesehen. 
Und dafür brauchen wir keine Schonzeit, wenn das schlachten der Fischer trotzdem weiter geht..
Mag sein, das es in anderen Mündungsbereichen der Ostsee anders ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Da würde ich in den von Dir geschriebenen Gebieten einfach mal die Politik drauf aufmerksam machen, dass Angler eben per se die besseren Schützer sind, weil sie im Gegensatz zu den Fischern eben auch für Nachwuchs und Bestände sorgen - die dann aber auch selbstverständlich nutzen wollen.

Das ist ja auch das, was wir grundsätzlich an allen Gewässern von Verbänden (nicht speziell LSFV-SH oder VDSF, grundsätzlich!) fordern:
Zuerst einmal die ganz normalen Leistungen der Angler herauszustellen, die oft überhaupt erst einem zu nutzenden Bestand möglich machen.

Und dann nicht zuerst den Anglern das Angeln unmöglich machen zu wollen, sondern zuerst einmal an die von Dir genannten Probleme zu gehen (Fischerei, absperren mit Netzen, fischen ohne Mengenbegrenzung für Fischer etc.).

Maßnahmen wie man dann *ZUSÄTZLICH* auch als Angler schützen kann ohne das Angeln  aber selber unmöglich zu machen (auch nach VDSF-Regularien), habe ich oben schon beschrieben..



> Eine Fangmengenbeschränkung, großräumige Schutzgebiete um die Aufstiegsgewässer, eine Mefolizenz etc. wie von uns mehrfach vorgeschlagen, stellen weiterhin die Angelmöglichkeit als solche im Gegensatz zur generellen Schonzeit sicher - auch nach VDSF-Regularien - und bewirken auch den geforderten Schutz und sind daher auf jeden Fall für die Angler die bessere Alternative.



Sollte *NACH!* all diesen Maßnahmen wissenschaftlich bewiesen sein, dass es  dann immer noch weitergehenden Schutzes bedarf, *DANN!* kann man auch darüber diskutieren..


----------



## Jungpionier (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Unsere Beiträge haben sich überschnitten, wobei du eindeutig der Schnellere warst :q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn Fakt ist nun mal, dass eine generelle Schonzeit gleichbedeutend mit einem Angelverbot ist, da laut der vom VDSF durchgesetzten Regularien nur für den Nahrungserwerb geangelt werden darf und jeder maßige Fisch zu entnehmen ist.
> http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html



So schwarz darf man das nicht alles sehen. Schonzeiten gibt es ja überall und angeln darf man trotzdem.
Der LSFV-SH ist ja nun ein unabhängiger Verband, deshalb wird dieser nicht überbewerten, was auf der lausigen VDSF-Homepage steht.
Die von dir angegebene Quelle ist von 1998. Ob sich da überhaupt noch jmd. dran erinnert, dass diese in den Grundsätzen der Angelfischerei steht? Und in der Quelle heißt es:


> Der Fischer trägt daher die Verantwortung dafür, dass
> a) Angelgerät, Zubehör und Köder sachgerecht ausgewählt sind,
> b) der Fisch waidgerecht gefangen, nicht unnötig gehältert,  tierschutzgerecht versorgt und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt  wird und
> c) die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden.


Daraus in Verbindung mit einer eventuell angedachten Schonzeit nun ein Angelverbot abzuleiten ist ziemlich konstruiert.
Da dürft ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn ihr keine Infos mehr vom Verband bekommt und keine Briefe veröffentlichen dürft.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Aus der von Dir zitierten Passage leite ich das auch nicht ab.
Sondern aus den folgenden:


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Der VDSF hat zusätzliche Regelungen über fischwaidgerechtes Verhalten erlassen.





			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> der Fisch waidgerecht gefangen, nicht unnötig gehältert, tierschutzgerecht versorgt *und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt wird *





			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Fang von Fischen ist deren Verwertung *unabdingbar* verbunden



Wenn sich Landesverbände, Kreisverbände und Vereine des VDSF* nicht* an diese zwar uralten, aber heute leider immer noch gültigen VDSF-Regularien halten und so vernünftiges Angeln überhaupt noch ermöglichen, *begrüßen wir das ausdrücklich!!!*

Es geht übrigens auch als Verband anders:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68


			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!



*Und da schliesst sich dann der Kreis zur Mefogeschichte wieder:*
Maßnahmen wie man dann *ZUSÄTZLICH* auch als Angler schützen kann ohne das Angeln  aber selber unmöglich zu machen (auch nach VDSF-Regularien), habe ich oben schon beschrieben..



> Eine Fangmengenbeschränkung, großräumige Schutzgebiete um die Aufstiegsgewässer, eine Mefolizenz etc. wie von uns mehrfach vorgeschlagen, stellen weiterhin die Angelmöglichkeit als solche im Gegensatz zur generellen Schonzeit sicher - auch nach VDSF-Regularien - und bewirken auch den geforderten Schutz und sind daher auf jeden Fall für die Angler die bessere Alternative.



Sollte *NACH!* all diesen Maßnahmen wissenschaftlich bewiesen sein, dass es  dann immer noch weitergehenden Schutzes bedarf, *DANN!* kann man auch darüber diskutieren..


----------



## Jungpionier (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Jetzt kocht mir echt die Galle:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3166244&postcount=164

Soviel zum Thema Fangbeschränkung. Solange solche Angler uns den Ruf verderben, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn selbst ein Anglerverband Beschränkungen des Angeln fordert.

Traurig traurig. Solche Experten wird es bei den MeFos dann auch zu genüge geben, die auf das Fanglimit scheixxxxx. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ohne jetzt das als Einzelfall beurteilen zu wollen (weil mir dazu jeder Hintergrund fehlt):
Wenn ein Anglerverband (egal welcher!!) auf Grund Verfehlungen einzelner/mehrerer ALLE Angler immer weiteren Restriktionen aussetzen will, statt dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass sich das ändert ohne ALLE Angler immer weiter einzuschränken, macht er in meinen Augen seinen Job nicht richtig.. 

Als gutes Beispiel wie man das als Verband (aus einem ganz anderen Bereich) auch anders machen kann, ist das der ADAC:
Nur weil es einzelne Raser gibt, kämpft er weiter gegen ein allgemeines Tempolimit - aber dafür, dass die schwarzen Schafe aussortiert werden..

Sippenhaft wurde ja auch nach dem dritten Reich abgeschafft!

Und auch da schliesst sich dann der Kreis zur Mefogeschichte wieder:
Maßnahmen wie man dann *ZUSÄTZLICH* auch als Angler schützen kann ohne das Angeln  aber selber unmöglich zu machen (auch nach VDSF-Regularien), habe ich oben schon beschrieben..



> Eine Fangmengenbeschränkung, großräumige Schutzgebiete um die Aufstiegsgewässer, eine Mefolizenz etc. wie von uns mehrfach vorgeschlagen, stellen weiterhin die Angelmöglichkeit als solche im Gegensatz zur generellen Schonzeit sicher - auch nach VDSF-Regularien - und bewirken auch den geforderten Schutz und sind daher auf jeden Fall für die Angler die bessere Alternative.



Sollte *NACH!* all diesen Maßnahmen wissenschaftlich bewiesen sein, dass es  dann immer noch weitergehenden Schutzes bedarf, *DANN!* kann man auch darüber diskutieren..


----------



## MefoProf (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@ Jungpionier

Wo bitte darf man denn in Deutschland beispielsweise während der Hechtschonzeit auf Hecht fischen#c.  Ich kenne es nur so, dass in der Schonzeit der Fisch absolut nicht  beangelt werden darf. 

Und um  100 % ig auszuschließen, dass ein  geschonter Fisch gefangen werden könnte, wird dann sicherheitshalber  gleich für mehrere Monate das Spinnfischen und Angeln mit Köderfischen  verboten |uhoh:

 Das kommt nach meinem Dafürhalten einem Angelverbot schon ziemlich nahe.

Wenn das so auf der HP steht, wird das wohl seine Gültigkeit haben. Da ist die Jahreszahl völlig unerheblich. Man wird sicherlich auch noch Verbände und Vereine finden, bei den Dinge aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert in der Satzung stehen 

#h


----------



## Jungpionier (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Eine Fangmengenbeschränkung, großräumige Schutzgebiete um die  Aufstiegsgewässer, eine Mefolizenz etc. wie von uns mehrfach  vorgeschlagen, stellen weiterhin die Angelmöglichkeit als solche im  Gegensatz zur generellen Schonzeit  sicher - auch nach VDSF-Regularien - und bewirken auch den geforderten  Schutz und sind daher auf jeden Fall für die Angler die bessere  Alternative.
> 
> 
> Sollte *NACH!* all diesen Maßnahmen wissenschaftlich bewiesen sein, dass es  dann immer noch weitergehenden Schutzes bedarf, *DANN!* kann man auch darüber diskutieren..



Stimmt, diese Maßnahmen sollten auf jeden Fall auch probiert werden! #6
Wobei manche Angler solche Maßnahmen als noch größere Beschränkung sehen werden als eine Schonzeit. Vllt. bringt die Mischung den Erfolg ... nur 2 Monate Schonzeit, dafür wenige Schutzgebiete und eine großzügige Fangbeschränkung.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Schonzeit ist immer laut VDSF-Regularien Angelverbot auf diese Fische während dieser Zeit!

Daher ist JEDE andere Lösung die Anglern NICHT das Angeln per se verbietet, einfach besser..


----------



## ohneLizenz (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schonzeit ist immer laut VDSF-Regularien Angelverbot auf diese Fische während dieser Zeit!
> 
> Daher ist JEDE andere Lösung die Anglern NICHT das Angeln per se verbietet, einfach besser..


 
Moin,

=> wo liegt das problem?
=> das angeln ist doch nicht generell verboten nur weil ich in der schonzeit den geschonten fisch nicht gezielt beangeln darf?
=>bin derzeit in bayern und fische auf hecht und zander und auch regenbogenforelle auch wenn bachforelle geschont ist .. das ist erlaubt und möglich und gut so


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

In einem Schongebiet ist das Angeln jeder Art verboten. Während der Schonzeit z.B. vom Hecht kann ich immer noch auf Friedfische angeln. 

Wieso forderst du denn nicht die generelle Abschaffung aller Schonzeiten, die schränken das Angeln doch auch ein.

Edit sagt noch:

Jede Lösung die die jeweilige Fischart mit den zu der Zeit angebrachtesten Möglichkeit am besten Schützt ist am besten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> das angeln ist doch nicht generell verboten nur weil ich in der schonzeit den geschonten fisch nicht gezielt beangeln darf?


Sorry, das Meereforellenangeln meinte ich, nicht das angeln allgemein..

Wenngleich ja im Verbandsforum deswegen schon das grundsätzliche Verbot des Küstenspinnfischens während der Mefoschonzeit angesprochen wurde. Womit am Ende bei Einführung einer generellen Schonzeit für Mefos eben nachfolgend ein komplettes Angelverbot während eben dieser Zeit nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann..



> In einem Schongebiet ist das Angeln jeder Art verboten. Während der Schonzeit z.B. vom Hecht kann ich immer noch auf Friedfische angeln


Da Schongebiete aber "eingegrenzte Gebiete" sindund nicht die gesamte Küste betreffen, aber eine generelle Schonzeit die gesamte Küste betrifft, ist eben die generelle Schonzeit nach VDSF-Regularien ein komplettes Mefoangelverbot. 

Während bei der Schongebiets/Fangmengenbegrenzungsregelung (wasn Wort ;-)) auch nach VDSF-Regularien das Angeln möglich bleibt, das ist der einfache Unterschied..

Ich persönlich bin ja gegen diese VDSF-Regularien, argumentiere ja aber hier bewusst so, dass gerade auch diese Regularien eingehalten werden können, OHNE dadurch Angler weiter als jetzt schon zu benachteiligen.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nur mal so am Rande, während der Hechtschonzeit ist vielfach das Angeln mit Kunstködern generell verboten. Auch wenn ich nur Barsche fangen will...


----------



## Jungpionier (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> @ Jungpionier
> Wo bitte darf man denn in Deutschland beispielsweise während der Hechtschonzeit auf Hecht fischen#c.  Ich kenne es nur so, dass in der Schonzeit der Fisch absolut nicht  beangelt werden darf.


Da haste irgendwas falsch verstanden. Hab ich nie so behauptet bzw. gemeint 
Desweiteren kenne ich Gewässer, wo man ab 1.Mai mit Gummi und anderen Kunstködern angeln darf, obwohl der Zander noch geschont ist.
Es geht hier jedenfalls um die MeFo und nicht den Hecht.
Und es geht um eine *angedachte* Schonzeit und kein Angelverbot. Also bitte nicht schon wieder irgendwas konstruieren aus etwas, das noch nicht mal beschlossen ist. Das hilft uns jetzt auch nicht weiter.
Ab 21.01.2011 können wir erstmal aufgrund von Fakten diskutieren. Da werden wir erstmal informiert! D.h. noch lange nicht, dass das dann so auch beschlossen wird!

Rechtlich gesehen bezweifel ich, dass diese Grundsätze, aus denen sich nach meinem Dafürhalten kein Angelverbot ableiten lässt (für eine Sachlage, die es noch nicht mal gibt |rolleyes), in irgendeinerweise für den unabhänigen LSFV-SH verbindlich sind.
*Wir diskutieren hier einfach nur über ungelegte Eier von nicht existierenden Hirschen.* 
Ab 21.01.2011 können wir erstmal mutmaßen. Bisher das ist alles nur Theater |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Also bitte nicht schon wieder irgendwas konstruieren aus etwas, das noch nicht mal beschlossen ist.


Der LSFV-SH hat nach eigener Aussage des Präsidenten den Wunsch nach einer generellen Mefoschonzeit schon in die Wunschliste des Verbandes zur Novellierung der KüFO aufgenommen gehabt - statt des bisherigen Entnahmeverbotes gefärbter Fische.

Erst nach unserer Nachfrage hiess es dann ja, dass das erst noch diskutiert werden müsse - gut so..

*



			Wir diskutieren hier einfach nur über ungelegte Eier von nicht existierenden Hirschen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

**Vollkommen richtig.*

Deswegen habe ich ja gesagt, warten, was der Verband beschliesst.

Und dass wir dann im "Ernstfall" bei der Behörde nachfragen werden.

Kommt dann ein solches Mefoangelverbot, werden wir dann bei der Behörde nachfragen, wieso das kam, wer das vorschlug, auf Basis welcher wissenschaftlicher Daten (Erhebung der Fangmenge der Angler im Vergleich zur Fangmenge der Fischer, wie viele Fische kommen hoch in deutschen Gewässern, wie setzen sich die Mefopopulationen an der deutschen Küste zusammen (also wie viel Fische aus deutscher "Produktion" sind da dabei) etc.), und welche Alternativen der Behörde vorgeschlagen wurden um nicht Angler weiter unnötig einzuschränken. Und ob dann die Behörde nicht zwangsweise über weitere  Regulierungen nachdenken muss, wenn sie sowas befürwortet..


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> *Wir diskutieren hier einfach nur über ungelegte Eier von nicht existierenden Hirschen.*
> Ab 21.01.2011 können wir erstmal mutmaßen. Bisher das ist alles nur Theater |supergri



Vollkommen richtig! #6

Abwarten und wenn die Experten sagen das die Meerforelle Schutz braucht, weil z.B. die Laichmöglichkeiten noch nicht ausreichend sind, dann kann und soll über Maßnahmen nachgedacht werden die einen Schutz der Fische gewährleisten bis die Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten so groß sind das der Bestand auf jeden Fall sicher ist. Auch wenn dann die Angler zwei, drei Monate im Jahr keine Meerforellen fangen dürfen oder die Angler zwei, drei Monate in gewissen Bereichen gar nicht mehr angeln dürfen...


----------



## Rumpel (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@mcrae:

Naja, das ist ja Auslegungssache eines Vereins, von Verbandsseite ist so etwas nicht vorgegeben. Genauso wie von Vereinsseite auch ein "Schonfenster" eingeführt werden kann. Bestehendes Gesetz kann verschärft jedoch nicht geschwächt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@mcrae:
Wenn vorher alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft wurden (vor allem auch die Berufsfischerei beschränken, siehe Baitcasters Anmerkungen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3166298&postcount=357 , neben all den genannten Maßnahmen die weiterhin auch nach VDFS-Regularien trotzdem das Mefoangeln als solches weiter ermöglichen), dass Angler eben zuerst mal kein Mefoangelverbot bekommen und DANN IMMER NOCH der Bedarf nach weiterem Schutz besteht (der dann auch wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen werden muss): 

DANN (aber eben auch erst dann) bin ich da sofort dabei, dass auch wir Angler uns da  weitergehend einschränken MÜSSEN - gar keine Frage!!


----------



## Tomasz (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> ...
> Und um  100 % ig auszuschließen, dass ein  geschonter Fisch gefangen werden könnte, wird dann sicherheitshalber  gleich für mehrere Monate das Spinnfischen und Angeln mit Köderfischen  verboten |uhoh:
> 
> Das kommt nach meinem Dafürhalten einem Angelverbot schon ziemlich nahe.
> ...



Och Kinder jetzt lasst dochmal  die Kirche im Dorf. 
*Beispiel 1 Brandeburg:* 
unterschiedliche Schonzeiten für Hecht, Zander, Wels, Rapfen usw. 
Spinnangeln ganzjährig erlaubt!!!
Und das jetzt nicht wieder der Einwand kommt das wäre ja das ach so gelobte DAV-Land
*Beispiel 2 Schleswig Holstein:*
Schonzeit für Lachse von Oktober bis Dezember
Spinnangeln, Bootsangeln, Trolling usw. erlaubt
unterschiedliche Schonzeiten für Steinbutt, Glattbutt, Scholle, Flunder
Brandungsangeln, Bootangeln, Wattwurm usw. erlaubt.

Aber bringt ruhig weiter die Gegenerschaft der Angler auf dumme Gedanken. Wenn sie da bisher noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen sind, wissen sie jetzt wie sie uns am besten treffen können|bigeyes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Wenn sie da bisher noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen sind, wissen sie jetzt wie sie uns am besten treffen können


Die können da nur drauf kommen, weil die VDSF-Regularien halt leider so sind, wie sie sind..




> Beispiel 1 Brandeburg:
> unterschiedliche Schonzeiten für Hecht, Zander, Wels, Rapfen usw.
> Spinnangeln ganzjährig erlaubt!!!
> Und das jetzt nicht wieder der Einwand kommt das wäre ja das ach so gelobte DAV-Land


Weil ja aber der DAV dafür plädiert, Fische auch zurücksetzen zu dürfen und nicht wie der VDSF für die Entnahme jeden maßigen Fisches eintritt, ist das schon ein großer und grundlegender Unterschied.

Zudem kam die Idee, das Küstenspinnfischen während der Mefoschonzeit zu verbieten, ja aus dem Verbandsforum des LSFV-SH, nicht von uns..

Genau deswegen sagen wir ja:
Wehret den Anfängen, bevor es tatsächlich so weit kommt...

Denn so kam das ja auch mit dem Nachtangelverbot, dem Setzkescherverbot, dem Rückwurfverbot und, und, und...

Und wenn dann aber ALLE genannten Möglichkeiten, welche diese eben grundsätzlich vorhandene Gefahr ausschliesen, wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen immer noch nicht reichen, dann lasse ich jederzeit mit mir über eine solche generelle Schonzeit diskutieren - aber eben auch erst dann..


----------



## MefoProf (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nö, falsch verstanden hab ich das nicht |rolleyes. 

Hab ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass es einem Angelverbot gleich zusetzen ist, sondern dass der Schritt zu einem "Quasiangelverbot" nicht weit ist. 

Das wäre es zumindest für mich, da ich kein Brandungsangler bin und wohl auch nie werde. :q 

Hier in DK darf man übrigens alle Fische auch *während* der Schonzeit fangen. Nur müssen diese dann eben zurückgesetzt werden. Ich bin immer wieder aufs Neue froh darüber in einem anglerfreundlichen Land zu leben. Wen ich allein daran zurückdenke, was ich im Juni durchmachen mußte, um den Touriangelschein SH zu bekommen |uhoh: :q

#h


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem kam die Idee, das Küstenspinnfischen während der Mefoschonzeit zu verbieten, ja aus dem Verbandsforum des LSFV-SH, nicht von uns..



Wenn ich hier schreibe das das Angeln auf Meerforelle in den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Küstengewässern für Nicht-Schleswig-Holsteiner komplett verboten werden sollte, heist das dann auch das das Anglerboard für ein komplettes Verbot des Mefofanges für Ortsfremde ist?


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Zudem kam die Idee, das Küstenspinnfischen während der Mefoschonzeit zu verbieten, ja aus dem Verbandsforum des LSFV-SH, nicht von uns...



Das hat EIN User des forums geschrieben !
So aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen (mit "aus dem Verbandsforum...") stellst du es wieder so dar als wenn es vom LSFV-SH angeregt wird .

Was mich hier echt ärgert ist, das durch nur teilweises zitieren ein falsches Bild gemacht wird ! 
Ich verstehe wirklich um was es dir geht, nur wie versucht wird das umzusetzen ... langsam wird es lächerlich ! 
Ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige dem dieser "Kreuzzug" langsam albern vorkommt ...
Immerhin ist es schon so weit das dich im Verband keiner mehr für voll nimmt (siehe Forum).


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> So aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen (mit "aus dem Verbandsforum...") stellst du es wieder so dar als wenn es vom LSFV-SH angeregt wird .


Das ist schlicht falsch, das kann man so lesen, wenn man es ("bösartigerweise"?) will.

Ich habe klar geschrieben, dass die Idee des Küstenspinnfischverbotes aus dem Verbandsforum kam, und nicht dass die Idee vom Verband kam..

Das ist der Unterschied zur Idee der generellen Mefoschonzeit, die offiziell laut Brief vom Präsidenten des Verbandes in die Wunschliste des Verbandes zur Novellierung der KüFO aufgenommen worden war - und nun Gott sei Dank erstmal diskutiert wird vorher..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Auch in den oberen Gremien sitzen Angler, die in der Freizeit angeln wollen mit möglichst wenig Beschränkungen. Wenn diese die Gründe für die Forderungen von Einschränkungen nicht öffentlich machen wollen, (weil sie eventuell mit der teilweise respektlosen Diskussionsführung im Anglerboard nicht einverstanden sind) ,dann ist das deren gutes Recht.



Ich habe zu diesem Punkt hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3166401&posted=1#post3166401
was geschrieben. Da sollten wir über grundsätzliche Dinge weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> ...
> Hier in DK darf man übrigens alle Fische auch *während* der Schonzeit fangen. Nur müssen diese dann eben zurückgesetzt werden...


#cHeee?:q das ist bei uns nicht anders:vik:.
Es sei denn, es wird mal ein Köder entwickelt, der den Fischen die gerade Schonzeit haben klarmacht, dass sie sich was anderes zum Fressen suchen sollen|rolleyes. 
Fangen darf ich derzeit sogar die in SH ganzjährig geschützten Meerforelle im Laichkleid. Nur mitnehmen darf ich sie nicht.
In MeckPom wird mich niemand verklagen, wenn ich einen Maifisch fange, nur mitnehmen darf ich ihn nicht...

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@all, 
wie wäre es wenn wir hier erstmal soweit die Finger von der Tastatur lassen bis es was neues zu dem Meerforellenschutz zu sagen gibt.

Es ist zur Zeit ja so das:
- Der Wunsch des LSFV-Präsidenten nach einer generellen Schonzeit besteht
- Der LSFV keine offizielle Initiative in der Hinsicht laufen hat
- Einseitige Einschränkungen für Angler unerwünscht sind
- Seitens der Experten noch keine Angaben zu Schutzbedürfnis und Schutzumfang festgestellt wurden
- Die Diskussion hier zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinerlei konkrete Ergebnisse hervorbringen wird
- Es nur zu Anfeindungen und beleidigenden Äußerungen kommt und das niemals sinnvoll ist.

@Thomas und Ralle (und dem Rest)

Zu dem Thema "Wie arbeiten Vereine und Verbände in der Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit" und dem Thema "Mag ich den VDSF oder mag ich den DAV" sollten eigene Themen eröffnet werden. 

Da die Probleme die einige mit einigen Verbänden haben mit Meerforellen oder Fangbeschränkungen nichts zu tun haben. Schonzeiten, die in freien Gewässern gelten, werden von den jeweiligen Landesregierungen beschlossen. Das sind Gesetze und Verordnungen und die beschliessen die Parlamente und keine Angler-, Naturschutz-, Fischerei- oder sonstige Verbände!


----------



## Nichtsnutz (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

also der vorstand unseres angelvereins wusste bis eben noch nichts von dem vorhaben des lsfv und auch nichts von einem treffen am 21.01.2011.soviel zur informationspolitik.
aber unser vorstand wusste ja auch nichts von den bau einer fischtreppe im eigenen gewässer.bis die planung abgeschlossen war.
nicht das  jemand etwas gegen eine fischtreppe für die mefos hätte ,aber merkwürdig ist das ganze ja schon.
also doch elitärer geheimbund .

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Fangen darf ich derzeit sogar die in SH ganzjährig geschützten Meerforelle im Laichkleid. Nur mitnehmen darf ich sie nicht.


Gott sei Dank ist das (jetzt noch) so.

Die Gefahr besteht aber eben, wenn man die Mefo als so überaus schutzbedürftig darstellt, dass man eine solche Verschärfung der jetzt geltenden Regelung unbedingt braucht, dass eben daraus dann folgt, dass man auch Angelmethoden verbieten muss, mit welchen Mefos gefangen werden können.

Deswegen sage ich ja, dass dies - also die Verschärfung der jetzt geltenden Regelung der Entnahme gefärbter Fische zu einer generellen Schonzeit - gerade auf Grund der aktuell geltenden Regularien des VDSF mit dem unbedingten MUSS der Entnahme maßiger Fische diese Gefahr  eines Angelverbotes (sei es zuerst rein auf Mefo, nachfolgend als im schlimmsten Falle komplettes Angelverbot) eben nicht grundsätzlich ausschliesst.

Und deswegen will ich persönlich eben, dass zurst alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft werden, welche diese grundsätzliche Gefahr gar nicht erst beinhalten.

Fangmengenbegrenzungen, Schongebiete an Aufstiegsflüssen, Mefolizenz zur Finanzierung der Projekte, deutliche Einschränkung der Berufsfischerei etc..

Und dann, wenn wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen darüber hinaus immer noch weiterer Schutzbedarf besteht, dann kann man auch als Anglerverband an eine Verschärfung zur generellen Schonzeit nachdenken und dann bin ich auch bereit das mitzutragen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> - Der LSFV keine offizielle Initiative in der Hinsicht laufen hat


Nicht mehr seit unserer Nachfrage - vorher war das ja laut Brief des Präsidenten schon auf der Wunschliste des Verbandes zur Novellierung der KüFO drin!



> Das sind Gesetze und Verordnungen und die beschliessen die Parlamente und keine Angler-, Naturschutz-, Fischerei- oder sonstige Verbände!


Vollkommen richtig, aber die Verbände machen da ja Lobbyarbeit.

Indem sie den Gesetzgeber mit ihren Briefen und Einlassungen dazu bringen wollen, entsprechende Gesetze zu erlassen (im Falle SH auch gegen Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln, gegen tierschutzgerechtes Wettangeln etc.)..

*Und da sind wir schon sehr dafür, zuerst einmal die bedrohte Art Angler zu schützen, bevor man als Anglerverband daran denkt, irgendwas anderes schützen zu wollen..* (so sehr das im einzelnen Fall AUCH berechtigt sein kann - was die Prämisse dabei ist, ist für mich da entscheidend..)


----------



## antonio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Zitat:

 "Schonzeiten, die in freien Gewässern gelten, werden von den jeweiligen Landesregierungen beschlossen. Das sind Gesetze und Verordnungen und die beschliessen die Parlamente und keine Angler-, Naturschutz-, Fischerei- oder sonstige Verbände!"

das ist soweit richtig.
aber verbände, lobbyisten etc. können sehrwohl im vorfeld darauf einwirken, was beschlossen werden soll.
und um so besser diese arbeiten (öfter auch um so mehr geld dahinter steckt) desto mehr einfluß haben sie auch auf das was dann beschlossen wird.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Och Kinder jetzt lasst dochmal  die Kirche im Dorf.
> *Beispiel 1 Brandeburg:*
> unterschiedliche Schonzeiten für Hecht, Zander, Wels, Rapfen usw.
> Spinnangeln ganzjährig erlaubt!!!
> ...




Kirche im Dorf ist richtig.

Man muss schon unterscheiden zwischen Maßnahmen die aus Gründen der Bewirtschaftung (Schonzeiten für nicht bedrohte Fischarten) und Maßnahmen zum Schutz einer generell gefährdeten Art. 

Ist die Meerforelle grundsätzlich bedroht (ich wiederhole nochmal, dass ich mir darüber kein Urteil erlauben kann) braucht sie einen umfassenden Schutz, der *alle* bestandsgefährdenden und direkt zu beeinflussenden Maßnahmen umfasst. Das können dann nur Schongebiete sein, in denen *jegliche Art* der Fischerei verboten ist. Oder, wenn die Situation extrem kritisch ist, ein totales Fangverbot für *alle*.

Da muss man niemanden drauf bringen, das liegt klar auf der Hand.

Ist die Situation nicht so kritisch, dass ein kompletter Schutz notwendig ist, oder sind die maßgeblichen schädigenden Faktoren nicht beeinflussbar, macht ein ausschließlich auf die Angler bezogener Eingriff keinen Sinn. 

Das kann man mir widerlegen, indem man mir das schon oft geforderte Beispiel bringt, wo ein alleiniger Verzicht der Angler nachhaltig positive Auswirkungen auf eine Art oder ein Ökosystem hatte, oder wo durch den Verzicht der Angler andere Schädiger ebenfalls zu wirkungsvollen Maßnahmen gebracht werden konnten.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Was hindert denn zum Beispiel Herrn Thomas Finkbeiner daran einen eigenen Angelverband zu gründen in dem nur die Angler vertreten sind?
Damit gäbe es dann einen Verband der die Vertretung der Angler direkt vertreten kann. Wenn dann noch der Verband so gute Argumente (Satzung) hat das er die derzeit noch nicht organisierten Angler überzeugt, dann hat er eine Mitgliederzahl die Vdsf und DAV alt aussehen lässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Niemand hindert mich - aber warum sollte ich (jetzt)?

Erstens gibt es heute (leider oder Gott sei Dank ist da perönliche Ansichtssache) schon zwei Verbände.

Zweitens ist es unsere Aufgabe als Medium zu berichten, informieren und kommentieren/diskutieren und nicht die, noch einen Verband zu gründen.. 

*Absoluter Konjunktiv:*
Wobei ich mir nach der immer noch möglichen Fusion der Dachverbände mit dann möglicherweise nicht anglerfreundlichen Tendenzen durchaus überlege, dann einen neuen Anglerverband zu gründen, um wieder eine Alternative zu bieten (aber nur als ultima ratio..). ;-))


Viel besser für alle Angler und mit viel weniger Arbeit verbunden wäre es natürlich, wenn sich *alle* Verbände, die jetzt schon für die bedrohte Art Angler sprechen wollen, von sich aus zu anglerfreundlichen Tendenzen und Richtlinien kommen würden..


----------



## MefoProf (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@Ralle 24

Richtig. Die allermeisten Schonzeiten bestehen wohl eher aus Bewirtschaftungsgründen. 

Wenn eine Fischart wirklich gefährdet ist, so ist sie in der Regel *ganzjährig geschützt*. Daran können Angler auch nichts dran ändern. 

Bei den Schonzeiten/maßen sieht es schon anders aus. Diese können von Anglern über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus durchaus verschärft werden. 

Vielleicht kann ich dir ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen, was die Gefährdung der Meerforelle angeht. 

1. Die Meerforelle ist keine eigenständige Art! 

2. Die Art salmo trutta findet man in Seen, Flüssen und dem Meer. Damit die Art ausstirbt, müßten alle Individuen in allen Lebensräumen verschwinden. 

3 Die Art salmo trutta laicht in Fließgewässern. An dem Laichgeschäft nehmen Individuen aus allen 3 Lebensräumen teil, jedoch niemals alle, da ein Teil der Population immer eine Reserve bildet.

4. Von den Nachkommen werden (unabhängig davon, wie sich die Elternpopulation zusammensetzt) einige Tiere den Fluss hinaufschwimmen und im See landen, andere werden ins Meer abwandern und einige werden im Fliessgewässer bleiben.

5. Meerforellen gibt es an der gesamten Ostseeküste und auch in der Nordsee. Zudem unternimmt der Fisch (sehr) lange Wanderungen

Eine unglaublich geschickte Überlebensstrategie wie ich finde. Ich bin zwar kein Biologe, aber aufgrund dieser Tatsachen erscheint es mir unmöglich, diese Art jemals auszurotten. Dafür spricht letztendlich auch, dass unsere seit Jahrhunderten andauernden Bemühungen, ihnen den Weg zu den Laichplätzen zu verwehren, den Bestand zwar reduzieren konnte, aber nicht wirklich gefährden.

Aber das Thema Schonzeiten usw ist aber sicherlich wieder eine ganz andere Diskussion und führt hier wohl auch zu weit.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> 
> Richtig. Die allermeisten Schonzeiten bestehen wohl eher aus Bewirtschaftungsgründen.
> 
> Wenn eine Fischart wirklich gefährdet ist, so ist sie in der Regel *ganzjährig geschützt*. Daran können Angler auch nichts dran ändern.



Ja, wie sich das mit Meerforellen grundsätzlich verhält, ist mir schon bekannt. Ich hüte mich aber über lokale Schutzmaßnahmen zu urteilen, wenn ich örtlichen Umstände nicht kenne. Außer eben, dass ich mich gegen nur die Angler betreffenden Pseudo-Schutzmaßnahmen wehre. Das ist nicht gegen Deinen Beitrag oder Deine Meinung, sondern meine Einstellung. 

Ich habe auch nichts gegen einen ganzjährigen Schutz einer bedrohten Art, wieso auch ? Sondermaßnahmen, wie z.B. die Schutzzonen an einigen Aufstigssammelplätzen für Lachse, die auf die Zeit des Aufstiegs begrenzt sind, unterstütze ich ebenfalls, weil dort die " Gefahr eines irrtümlichen Fanges " |rolleyessehr hoch ist. 

Solche Verbote müssen aber immer einen nachhaltigen und wirkungsvollen Effekt haben, sonst ist das purer Agitatismus, mit dem man im Naturschutz leider allzuoft konfrontiert wird. Nicht nur bei Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Dessen, was ihr beiden da ausführt, sind sich die Experten des Verbandes sicher auch alle bewusst.


Und nachdem jetzt schon feststeht, dass scheinbar nicht mehr der Wunsch nach einer generellen Schonzeit schon fest in der Wunschliste des Verbandes zur Novellierung der KüFO steht, wie ursprünglich von Präsident Heldt in seinem Brief gesagt, können wir ja mal in Ruhe abwarten, was der Verband und seine Experten beschliessen.

Und ob dann wegen derer Lobbyarbeit eine generelle Schonzeit kommt oder nicht.

Und dann eben bei der Behörde nachfragen, falls die tatsächlich kommen sollte.

Also wieso das dann kam, wer das vorschlug, auf Basis welcher wissenschaftlicher Daten (Erhebung der Fangmenge der Angler im Vergleich zur Fangmenge der Fischer, wie viele Fische kommen hoch in deutschen Gewässern, wie setzen sich die Mefopopulationen an der deutschen Küste zusammen (also wie viel Fische aus deutscher "Produktion" sind da dabei) etc.), und welche Alternativen der Behörde vorgeschlagen wurden um nicht Angler weiter unnötig einzuschränken. Und ob dann die Behörde nicht zwangsweise über weitere Regulierungen nachdenken muss, wenn sie sowas befürwortet..


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Richtig Thomas. 
Und wenn es zu der Neufassung der Küfo kommt, dann kann auch das Anglerboard direkte Lobbyarbeit leisten. Das ist genauso unser Recht, wie es auch das Recht des LSFV-SH ist dann Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin ,
hatten nicht einige User und Mod´s angedacht erst einmal den 21.1 abzuwarten um zu sehen was die Veranstaltung in Kiel bringt weil ihr alles zum 100sten mal durchgekaut wurde ?
Diese immer wieder durchkauen bringt uns nicht weiter begreifen das hier einge nicht ?
Dieser Thread hat zwar 13203 Klicks aber NUR 54 User haben sich bisher an der Diskussion beteiligt , davon haben 28 nur 2x geantwortet. Von diesen 13203 Klicks sind es doch max.8000 User die es neu  lesen, der Rest sind die User, die eh schon sich mit dem Thema befassen .Da ergibt sich für mich der Schluß, das der Teil, der sich den Thread durch gelesen hat, eine Meinung hat oder den 21.1 abwartet. Tackert den Thraed oben fest , damit er nicht in Vergessenheit kommt aber wartet den 21.1 ab und dann diskutiert weiter weil erst dann klar sein wird was geplant wird. Alles andere ist heiße Luft.

Ein User, der sich bisher immer mit dem AB verbunden gefühlt hat, hat schon das Handtuch geworfen. Von eingen weiß ich, das sie es sich überlegen und das sind Leute, die seit Jahren dabei sind.

Ohne jetzt vom Thema ablenken zu wollen und ganz allgemein, aber da hört man in der letzten Zeit auch ganz andere Meinungen am Wasser. Mit dieser generellen Art von "Stimmungsmache und Enthüllungsjournalismus", macht sich nicht nur das AB das Leben schwer. Ich habe sogar ein Gespräch mit bekommen, in dem sich Angler mal mit einem Werbepartner unterhalten wollten um zu fragen wie er zu dieser Sache steht. Ich werde keinen Ort,Namen,Zeitpunkt oder sonstiges nennen, Thomas weiß , das ich nicht lüge.

Das zur negativen Stimmung unter Anglern. Bitte auch dran denken, das Nichtangler hier lesen, die immer ein Haar in der Suppe suchen um uns Angler das Leben schwer zu machen. Die freut es doch, wir wir miteinander umgehen und ein immer wieder durchkauen, was für ein schönes Wort |supergri , ist da wieder nicht hilfreich.

So mein nächstes Posting zum Thema erfolgt nach dem 21.1 und auch lesen werde ich nicht mehr hier weil alles gesagt wurde

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



> Von diesen 13203 Klicks sind es doch max.8000 User die es neu lesen, der Rest sind die User, die eh schon sich mit dem Thema befassen



Das sind immerhin schon das x-fache der Zahl an Leuten aus dem LSFV-SH, die vor unseren Veröffentlichungen überhaupt von dieser Sache wussten - *sehr gut also!!*

Wusste übrigens Dein Kreisverband vor der Veröffentlichung hier, dass die generelle Mefoschonzeit bereits in der Wunschliste vom Verband zur Novellierung der KüFO enthalten war?
Laut Präsident LSVF-SH war das ja überall bekannt da....

Davon ab:
Das Board hier ist ja genau wie das Verbandsforum und jedes andere Forum:
Es wird immer von mehr Leuten gelesen als geschrieben..

Daraus kann und darf jeder für jedes Forum ableiten was er will...
Uns genügt es zuerst mal, wenn es viele lesen, daher wird das auch noch im Magazin immer veröffentlicht..

Wegen Werbepartnern mach ich mir da wirklich keine Sorgen - da haben wir zu viel Rückmeldung gekriegt von denen, die das für sehr gut halten, dass solche Dinge auch mal endlich angesprochen werden..

Und wenn da der eine oder andere trotzdem meint, das nicht mittragen zu können, werden wir deswegen sicherlich nicht unsere Meinung ändern - ganz im Gegenteil!

*Wir lassen uns da sicher nicht kaufen..*



> Das zur negativen Stimmung unter Anglern. Bitte auch dran denken, das Nichtangler hier lesen, die immer ein Haar in der Suppe suchen um uns Angler das Leben schwer zu machen. Die freut es doch, wir wir miteinander umgehen und ein immer wieder durchkauen, was für ein schönes Wort  , ist da wieder nicht hilfreich.


Da hast Du sicherlich Recht - hätten wir nur anglerfreundliche Beschlüsse von Verbänden, bräuchten wir als Angler da sicherlich nicht drüber diskutieren..

Die Schuld für eine Botschaft beim Boten zu suchen, ist für Organisationen aber immer einfacher, als die eigene Handlungsweise zu hinterfragen - und es ist genauso beliebt von Organisationen, den Boten zu diskreditieren, um dann nicht über die Botschaft an sich selber diskutieren zu müssen....



*Und ich hab jetzt schon mehrmals klar geschrieben,* dass wir in aller Ruhe abwarten, ob dann eine solche Regelung kommt, wie sie der Präsident schon in die Wunschliste des Verbandes zur Novellierung der KüFO geschrieben hatte. 
Das bedeutet aber bei uns nicht, dass hier eine Diskussion abgewürgt oder Fragen nicht beantwortet werden..

Und wenn das dann so kommen sollte mit einer Verschärfung zur generellen Mefoschonzeit, ja, dann werden wir wie angekündigt bei der Behörde nachfragen....

Also wieso das dann kam, wer das vorschlug, auf Basis welcher wissenschaftlicher Daten (Erhebung der Fangmenge der Angler im Vergleich zur Fangmenge der Fischer, wie viele Fische kommen hoch in deutschen Gewässern, wie setzen sich die Mefopopulationen an der deutschen Küste zusammen (also wie viel Fische aus deutscher "Produktion" sind da dabei) etc.), und welche Alternativen der Behörde vorgeschlagen wurden um nicht Angler weiter unnötig einzuschränken. Und ob dann die Behörde nicht zwangsweise über weitere Regulierungen nachdenken muss, wenn sie sowas befürwortet..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Das warten hat sich gelohnt, man scheint im Verband zumindest nicht komplett lern- und beratungsresistent zu sein:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?p=237701#post237701



> Dabei kristallisierte sich schnell heraus, dass die Angler Schonzeiten für Meerforellen ausschließen. Im Grunde brauchten die Meerforellen und Lachse keinen Schutz, weil sie in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden seien. Dennoch konnten sich die Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes von derzeit 40 Zentimeter gut vorstellen. Dabei standen Zahlen von 45 und 50 Zentimeter in der Diskussion.



Sehr gut, dass  sich die ursprüngliche Idee des Präsidenten laut seiner Schreiben nicht durchsetzen konnte! 

*Ein wirklich großes Lob an den Verband und Präsident für das Umdenken!!*​


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Bisschen weniger fett hätte es auch getan. So bravorös finde ich dieses "Umdenken" nicht. Der bittere Nachgeschmack der Vorgeschichte bleibt erhalten.

Ganz besonders bemerkenswert finde ich die Stellungnahme im SH-Forum von unserem Ex-Boardi "dat geit".

Lobt jetzt in den höchsten Tönen genaus das, was wir hier von Anfang an geschrieben haben und was von ihm zerissen wurde. 
Dafür wird nun behauptet, hier hätte man gefordert in den Laich- und Aufzuchtgebieten zu fischen.#d#d#d

Einfältiger geht es nicht mehr.

Sehr schade, dass man über offensichtlich (und zum Glück nun korrigierte) falsche und/oder hinter verschlossenen Türen gemachte Pläne nicht mit allen sachlich diskutieren kann, sondern immer der Lokalpatriotismus ohne Rücksicht auf falsch oder richtig, die Oberhand gewinnt.

So was kann man doch wirklich besser beim Fußball ausleben.


----------



## MefoProf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz besonders bemerkenswert finde ich die Stellungnahme im SH-Forum von unserem Ex-Boardi "dat geit".
> 
> Lobt jetzt in den höchsten Tönen genaus das, was wir hier von Anfang an geschrieben haben und was von ihm zerissen wurde.
> Dafür wird nun behauptet, hier hätte man gefordert in den Laich- und Aufzuchtgebieten zu fischen.#d#d#d
> ...



Moin,

genau das ging auch mir durch den Kopf  |kopfkrat . Immerhin entwickelt sich das Ganze nun ja anscheinend in eine Richtung, die ich persönlich für die Richtige halte.

Den ganzen Streit und auch die persönlichen Beleidigungen hätte man sich letztendlich also ersparen können.

#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin ,
ich war ja auch bei der Veranstaltung und habe Euch vermisst. 
Wäre sehr schön gewesen , wenn sich einer von Euch 2 getraut hätte aufzutauchen. Ihr hättest viel lernen können, wie wir oben auch mit anders denkenden umgehen, siehe den Berufsfischer der dabei war  . Außerdem hättet Ihr viele Info´s bekommen wie alles zustande gekommen ist und und und . Da aber keiner da war, war es auch nicht wichtig genug .  Die Veranstaltung war 3 Std lang und Andy´s Posting war nur ein sehr kurzer Abriß davon.
Von einem "Umdenken" hab ich nichts gemerkt. Es wurde seitens des Verbandes nie was gefordert und in die Wege geleitet. Es wurde von immer eine private Meinung eines Vorstandsmitgliedes als die des Verbandes dagestellt . Das wurde auch auf der Versammlung ganz klar und deutlich nochmals gesagt.

Nochmal ich persönlich bin von Euch 2 was die Einstellung und das Verhalten zu diesem Thema betrifft mega enttäuscht . Das verweigern sich mit den Leuten auseinander zusetzten nennt man bei uns feige .
Definition nach Wikipedia damit es nicht heißt ich will jemanden beleidigen 


> Als feige wird daher jemand oft vorwurfsvoll bezeichnet, wenn er es an Mut fehlen lässt und/oder den Konsequenzen seines Handelns ausweicht.



Wir können uns gerne über andere Dinge unterhalten Thomas und Ralle aber in diesen Dingen seit Ihr unglaubwürdig geworden in meinen Augen. Werde mich jetzt auch nicht mehr dazu äußern oder lesen denn es wurde meinerseits alles gesagt .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin,
noch ein letzter kleiner Nachtrag dann war es das auch wirklich.
Es wird sich über eine Möglichkeit einer Schonzeit in S-H den Mund fusselig geredet . In Meck Pomm gibt es diese bereits und wo war da der Aufschreih ? 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Tja, Micha, vielleicht stellt es sich für Dich tatsächlich so dar.

Aber dann verschließt auch Du den Kopf vor den Fakten, nämlich dass es tatsächlich hochrangige Verbandsvertreter gibt, die genau die von uns kritisierte und letztlich zum Glück abgelehnte Forderung gestellt haben.
Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob und inwieweit die Tatsache fördrlich war, dass diese Ideen vorab bekannt gemacht und offen diskutiert werden konnten, bzw. wie weit man sonst gestern vor vollendeten Tatsachen gestanden hätte.
Naja, was soll's, das Ergebnis zielt und nicht, wie man dahin gekommen ist. :vik: #6#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Zum Thema Meck-Pomm:
Im Gegensatz zu dem uns bekannten ursprünglichen Vorhaben einer einseitig auf Angler beschränkten Schonzeitenregelung ist die MeFo-Schonzeit in Meck-Pomm indirekt über das dortige auch für die Berufsfischer verbindliche Landesfischereigesetz geregelt.
Der wesentliche Kernpunkt all unserer Kritik ist stets der, dass den Anglern einseitige Beschränkungen auferlegt werden sollen, die für die Berufsfischer nicht gelten. Und, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kommt man genau davon jetzt endlich weg. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ich war ja auch bei der Veranstaltung und habe Euch vermisst.
> Wäre sehr schön gewesen , wenn sich einer von Euch 2 getraut hätte aufzutauchen. Ihr hättest viel lernen können, wie wir oben auch mit anders denkenden umgehen, siehe den Berufsfischer der dabei war  . Außerdem hättet Ihr viele Info´s bekommen wie alles zustande gekommen ist und und und . Da aber keiner da war, war es auch nicht wichtig genug .  Die Veranstaltung war 3 Std lang und Andy´s Posting war nur ein sehr kurzer Abriß davon.
> Von einem "Umdenken" hab ich nichts gemerkt. Es wurde seitens des Verbandes nie was gefordert und in die Wege geleitet. Es wurde von immer eine private Meinung eines Vorstandsmitgliedes als die des Verbandes dagestellt . Das wurde auch auf der Versammlung ganz klar und deutlich nochmals gesagt.
> ...




Also Micha.

1.) Fahre ich nicht mal eben 1200 Km hin und zurück. 

2.) Ging es immer nur ums Prinzip der Absprachen hinter verschlossenen Türen.

3.) Bin nicht ich, sind nicht wir diejenigen, die die Kommunikation verweigern.

4.) Hast Du offensichtlich nicht alle, oder sorgfältige bereitete falsche, Informationen.

5.) Sehe ich unsere hier vertretene Meinung in allen Punkten als bestätigt an, wie man an dem Ergebnis der Besprechung ablesen kann. 

Was also wirfst Du uns vor????

Das wir unbequeme Wahrheiten ans Licht bringen ?

Das es uns nichts angeht, was in den Ländern Passiert ?

Das wir offen und ehrlich kommunizieren, ohne heuchlerisches Diplomatiegefasel. ?


Scheixe riecht nicht besser, wenn man sie als " Verdauungsreste"  bezeichnet.


----------



## scripophix (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Starke Worte, Micha, wie ich finde zu recht.

So wird hier vor Ort berichtet:

http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/news/2011/brauchen-wir-ein-neues-meerforellen-management.php

Sehr sachlich ...., nicht wahr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Danke für den Link, sehr interessant.

Auch hier wieder die völlige Übereinstimmung in der Ansicht von Hern Momme, mit dem was wir hier geschrieben haben. 

Worüber hatten wir nochmal gestritten ????


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Also ich habe den Thread ja nun aufmerksam verfolgt und hab mich bis heute zusammengerissen was zu schreiben.
Grundsätzlich kann ich hier eigendlich nur erkennen das es den meisten Postern darum geht das alles so bleibt wies ist und sich nix verändert. Als da wären ein viel zu kleines Schonmaß,keine Fangmengengrenze und keine generelle Schonzeit#d
Was habt ihr eigendlich dagegen einzuwenden,das ist für mich schon pure Maßlosigkeit . 
Wir leben hier in Mecklenburg ganz gut damit,das einzige was hier noch nervt sind die Fischer(Neben oder Haupterwerb beide gleichermaßen) die hier immer noch vorsätzlich ihre Netze viel zu dicht unter Land auslegen,und dabei ist es denen auch egal ob sie in der Nähe von den Aufstiegsbächen die Netze legen bzw in den Bereichen wo die Forellen sich nach dem Laichgeschäft wieder eine gute Kondition anfuttern.Die Krönung an der Sache is ,das das nicht mal nur alles Mecklenburger Fischer sind sondern auch welche aus der SH Ecke sind .
Außerdem ist in den letzten Jahren das Meerforellenangeln immer populärer geworden und wird auch weiter zunehmen.Klar jeder möchte seine Fische fangen ,und es ist schwer die Füße stillzuhalten wenn anderswo weitergefischt wird.Aber für die Zukunft der Meerforelle sollten wir alle Opfer bringen und sie nicht nur von anderen verlangen.Soviele Laichgewässer haben wir hier nicht und ohne die künstlichen Besatzmaßnahmen hätte es schon längst schlecht um die Meerforelle ausgesehen.Von mir aus könnten die die Fangmenge pro Angeltag auf zwei Fische runtersetzen,da hab ich gar kein Problem mitund das Schonmaß auf 50cm erhöhen.Das kommt dem Bestand zugute und uns als Anglern auch,allerdings müssen sich auch unsere Netzlegenden Kollegen daran beteiligen ,die ja komischerweise andere Schonzeiten haben als wir Angler.
Klar müssen einige auch davon leben,das heist aber nicht das sie das kaputt machen dürfen was aus einem Großteil unserer Mitgliedsbeiträge finanziert wurde und wird.
Nur wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen kann was aus der Sache werden sonst bleibt der schwächere auf der Strecke und das ist in diesem Fall die Meerforelle.
mfg Addi


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann ich hier eigendlich nur erkennen das es den meisten Postern darum geht das alles so bleibt wies ist und sich nix verändert. Als da wären ein viel zu kleines Schonmaß,keine Fangmengengrenze und keine generelle Schonzeit#d



In welchem Forum hast Du sowas denn gelesen ?


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> noch ein letzter kleiner Nachtrag dann war es das auch wirklich.
> Es wird sich über eine Möglichkeit einer Schonzeit in S-H den Mund fusselig geredet . In Meck Pomm gibt es diese bereits und wo war da der Aufschreih ?
> 
> ...


#6|good:




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In welchem Forum hast Du sowas denn gelesen ?


Hier in diesem Tröt und wenn ich mich recht entsinne warst du auch einer von denen die abjammern damit es solch eine Regelung nicht gibt ,und du warst nicht der einzigste



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen und hoffen, dass es sich dabei um ein Mißverständnis handelt.


----------



## MefoProf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Addi,
ist du dir sicher. dass du das hier alles gelesen und auch verstanden hast? Den eindruck hab ich gerade nämlich nicht so richtig ;+

#h


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin Addi,
> ist du dir sicher. dass du das hier alles gelesen und auch verstanden  hast? Den eindruck hab ich gerade nämlich nicht so richtig ;+
> 
> #h



Was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen,einer muß den Anfang machen





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag 12/2010
> 
> *LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken​*
> 
> ...




noch mehr gefällig,ich such sie gerne raus.......


----------



## MefoProf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Thread ja nun aufmerksam verfolgt und hab mich bis heute zusammengerissen was zu schreiben.
> Grundsätzlich kann ich hier eigendlich nur erkennen das es den meisten Postern darum geht das alles so bleibt wies ist und sich nix verändert. Als da wären ein viel zu kleines Schonmaß,keine Fangmengengrenze und keine generelle Schonzeit#d
> 
> *Das zum Beispiel hast du völlig falsch verstanden. Es geht nicht  darum, dass alles bleibt wie es ist. Es geht darum, dass man Veränderungen bewirkt, die auch einen Nutzen haben und darum, dass es einfach nicht angehen kann, dass nur eine Gruppe einseitigen Verzicht übt (hier die Angler), während die anderen weitermachen.*
> ...




*Zum Abschluß will ich es gerne noch einmal wiederholen. Bessere Meerforellenbestände bekommt man nur über bessere Laichgewässer. Das ist momentan der Flaschenhals und Knackpunkt. Solange sich die Bedingungen dort nicht verändern, bringen alle anderen Schutzmaßnahmen, wie höheres Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten etc absolut gar nichts. So lange die Fische eh nicht aufsteigen und ablaichen können, macht es auch keinen Sinn sie zu schützen. So schwer sollte das eigentlich nicht zu verstehen sein*


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> #6|good:
> 
> 
> 
> Hier in diesem Tröt und wenn ich mich recht entsinne warst du auch einer von denen die abjammern damit es solch eine Regelung nicht gibt ,und du warst nicht der einzigste




MefoProf hat ja schon darauf hingewiesen. Trotzdem, da Du mich ja direkt ansprichst.

Ich bin generell gegen Schonzeiten für Angler, wenn gleichzeitig Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer uneingeschränkt weitermachen wie gehabt.

Ich bin für Schonzeiten, wenn sie notwendig sind und diese für *alle *gelten.


Und zwar grundsätzlich, nicht nur auf die Mefo bezogen.

Schutzbedürftiges ist von allen zu schützen. Was schutzbedürftig ist müssen die Experten vor Ort klären. 

Das habe ich gut ein dutzendmal geschrieben, was kann man daran falsch verstehen ??


----------



## Heidechopper (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Der VDSF hat sich m. E. schon vor mehr als 10 Jahren um Lichtjahre von den Interessen der Sportangelei entfernt!
Wäre es anders, gäbe es diesen Thread nicht!|gr:


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Mach aus 10 Jahren 30 Jahre, dann stimmt das absolut.#6

Lange genug, oder ?


----------



## Heidechopper (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Richtig. Und nochwas. der Idealismus nimmt proportional mit der steigenden Dienststellung in solchen Verbänden ab.


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Zitat:Addi
_ Was habt ihr eigendlich dagegen einzuwenden,das ist für mich schon pure Maßlosigkeit . 
Wir leben hier in Mecklenburg ganz gut damit,

Zitat Mefoprof: *wirklich? Siehe weiter unten*.
_*So ganz zufrieden scheint ihr mit euerer Schonzeit  ja nun auch nicht zu sein. Entgegen deiner weiter oben getätigten  Behauptung. Hab hier im AB auch immer mal wieder was von  Schonzeitflüchtlingsausflug gelesen *
_ 
Antwort:
Oh ja ,lasst uns die Mauer wieder aufbauen und jeder bleibt da wo er ist.Wenn ich Fangberichte von Anglern höre,wie letztes Jahr in Teichhof als ich mit Andre dort war,wo eben mal mit *drei Leuten* an *einem Tag* 15 Meerforellen *abgeknüppelt* werden und man darauf auch noch stolz ist da kommt mir glatt das kotz....
im Mefotröt Jan.2011 is auch wieder son ding drin,Zitat:ich 8 stück,wollt ihr dreckige Fotos sehen und tote Fische#q
Nur mal so nebenbei:
Wir haben ne generelle Schonzeit,ihr nicht
Wir kaufen auch noch ne Küstenkarte,ihr nicht
Wir haben 45cm Schonmaß ihr nur 40cm
wir haben ne Fangbegrenzung ,bei euch gibts keine
Mindestabstand für Netze bei euch 200-500m,bei uns keiner
Und die Schleswiger Fischer nutzen das auch noch aus

Wo also ist dein Problem,ich hab doch gesagt einer muß anfangen damit es vorwärts geht


Zitat Addi :
das einzige was hier noch nervt sind die Fischer(Neben oder Haupterwerb  beide gleichermaßen) die hier immer noch vorsätzlich ihre Netze viel zu  dicht unter Land auslegen,und dabei ist es denen auch egal ob sie in der  Nähe von den Aufstiegsbächen die Netze legen bzw in den Bereichen wo  die Forellen sich nach dem Laichgeschäft wieder eine gute Kondition  anfuttern.Die Krönung an der Sache is ,das das nicht mal nur alles  Mecklenburger Fischer sind sondern auch welche aus der SH Ecke sind .

*Zitat Mefoprof:
Genau da sollte ein Verband mit seiner Arbeit ansetzen und nicht die Kräfte darauf vergeuden, eine Schonzeit für Fische einzuführen, die sich ohnehin niemals fortpflanzen werden. 

*Antwort:
das is ne tolle Logik|uhoh:

*
Zitat Mefoprof:
Nur über die Verbesserung der Laichgewässer sind bessere Bestände möglich*.


Antwort:Was nützen dir die besten Laichgewässer wenn keine Fische mehr zum laichen da sind

Zitat Addi :Von mir aus könnten die die Fangmenge pro Angeltag auf zwei Fische  runtersetzen,da hab ich gar kein Problem mitund das Schonmaß auf 50cm  erhöhen.

zitat Mefoprof:
*Das hat keinen Effekt, solange nicht mehr Fische ablaichen können.  


Antwort: |bigeyes;+|kopfkrat


* 
Zitat Mefoprof:
*Das wäre zB wieder ein Punkt, wo ein Verband aktiv werden könnte. Unterschiedliche Schonzeiten gehen ja wohl gar nicht

Antwort:
richtig der Ansicht bin ich auch
* 

_

zitat Mefoprof:
*Zum Abschluß will ich es gerne noch einmal wiederholen. Bessere  Meerforellenbestände bekommt man nur über bessere Laichgewässer. Das ist  momentan der Flaschenhals und Knackpunkt. Solange sich die Bedingungen  dort nicht verändern, bringen alle anderen Schutzmaßnahmen, wie höheres  Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten  etc absolut gar nichts. So lange die Fische eh nicht aufsteigen und  ablaichen können, macht es auch keinen Sinn sie zu schützen. So schwer  sollte das eigentlich nicht zu verstehen sein* 


Antwort:
diese Einstellung teile ich nicht ganz,wie schon gesagt  was nützten die besten Gewässer menn die Fische zum laichen fehlen. Andersrum natürlich auch richtig,aber es steigen auch niemals alle geschlechts-laichfähigen Fische auf.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin ,
ich wollte mich zwar nicht mehr äußern aber wenn ich so was lesen wie 


> Genau da sollte ein Verband mit seiner Arbeit ansetzen und nicht die Kräfte darauf vergeuden, eine Schonzeit für Fische einzuführen, die sich ohnehin niemals fortpflanzen werden.


schwillt mir der Kamm.
Uns wurde gestern was ganz anders gesagt. Diese passiert jetzt schon nur nicht in dem Maß wie wir es gerne hätten . Würden wir ALLE auf den Fang von Mefo und Lachs verzichten UND würden wir Laichhapitate schaffen würde sich Mefo und Lachs selbständig fortpflanzen. 

@Ralle 24


> Ich bin für Schonzeiten, wenn sie notwendig sind und diese für alle gelten



super, wenn Du gestern dabei gewesen wärest hatte Du genau das von Martin Momme (Fischereiministerium) gehört . KEINER hat was davon gesagt, das NUR Angler betroffen sind .



> 1.) Fahre ich nicht mal eben 1200 Km hin und zurück.
> Warum nicht ? Wenn mir eine Sache so wichtig ist wie Euch , das Ihr immer wieder auf die Fehler hinweist den andere machen wäre das die logische Konsequenz. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, das nach HH/Flensburg oder DK gefahren wird.
> 2.) Ging es immer nur ums Prinzip der Absprachen hinter verschlossenen Türen.
> die es nicht gab. Es war die persönliche Meinung eines einzelnen oder meinst Du nur weil jemand ( sorry wegens des Vergleiches will nur aufzeigen, das die Behauptung "verschlossene Türen Mist ist ) das wenn Frau Merkel was in kleiner Runde sagt , das es für die ganze Regierung gilt und das es schon beschlossene Sache ist ?
> ...



Bitte bein lesen folgendes beachten . Das geschriebene Wort ließt sich oft härter als es gemeint ist . Ich stehe voll zu dem was ich schreibe und in einem Gespräch würde dieses ganz sachlich rüber kommen. Das meiste, was ich eben geschrieben habe, habe ich Thomas in vielen Gesprächen persönlich auch gesagt.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MefoProf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Zitat:Addi
> _ Was habt ihr eigendlich dagegen einzuwenden,das ist für mich schon pure Maßlosigkeit .
> Wir leben hier in Mecklenburg ganz gut damit,
> 
> ...



Es ist richtig, dass nicht alle Fische aufsteigen. Vor allem die ausgesetzten Forellen haben häufig Problem mit dem Aufstieg. Kann da jetzt nicht sehen, wieso das für eine Schonzeit sprechen sollte ;+


----------



## ivo (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Nett vergiftetes Klima. 

Also für einen Betrachter lässt sich der Verdacht nicht verheimlichen, dass der Verband aufgrund der Öffentlichkeit zurück gerudert hat. Zu betrachten wäre auch die Frage inwieweit die "Gedanken" des Präsidiums den einzelnen Mitgliedern bekannt waren bzw wie waren die Mitglieder vor der Veröffentlichung hier informiert. Wenn ich mich recht zurück entsinne war die Informationslage eher mau.

Im übrigen, ADDI69 vielleicht solltest du mit den Füßen aufstampfen und laut schreien (...). Nur weil in Meck-Pom Verordnungen gelten die das Angeln einschränken müssen die nicht gut sein.


----------



## MefoProf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ich wollte mich zwar nicht mehr äußern aber wenn ich so was lesen wie
> 
> schwillt mir der Kamm.
> Uns wurde gestern was ganz anders gesagt. Diese passiert jetzt schon nur nicht in dem Maß wie wir es gerne hätten . Würden wir ALLE auf den Fang von Mefo und Lachs verzichten UND würden wir Laichhapitate schaffen würde sich Mefo und Lachs selbständig fortpflanzen.



Genau! Verbieten wir das Angeln doch gleich ganz. Das ist aus Naturschutzgesichtspunkten heraus definitiv das Beste. Gar keine Frage. |uhoh:


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin,


MefoProf schrieb:


> Genau! Verbieten wir das Angeln doch gleich ganz. Das ist aus Naturschutzgesichtspunkten heraus definitiv das Beste. Gar keine Frage. |uhoh:



bitte lesen dann schreiben. Du haste behauptet, das sich Mefo nicht selbstständig  fortpflanzt . Ich habe Dir diese wiederlegt und mit KEINEM WORT GEFORDERT,DAS WIR AUF DIE MEFO FISCHEREI VERZICHTEN WOLLEN/SOLLEN. Zu behaupten , dich sich die Mefo nicht fortpflanzen kann und tut, ist nunmal FALSCH.
Bringe mir Fakten für Deine Behauptungen, dann bin ich der erste der sich entschuldigt.
Ich bringe sie Dir gerne und allen die es interessiert .
Wende Dich mal an Hartwig Hahn . Der Name sollte ja bekannt sein .


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> 
> 
> super, wenn Du gestern dabei gewesen wärest hatte Du genau das von Martin Momme (Fischereiministerium) gehört . KEINER hat was davon gesagt, das NUR Angler betroffen sind .
> ...




 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				1.) Fahre ich nicht mal eben 1200 Km hin und zurück. 
Warum nicht ? Wenn mir eine Sache so wichtig ist wie  Euch , das Ihr immer wieder auf die Fehler hinweist den andere machen  wäre das die logische Konsequenz. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, das nach  HH/Flensburg oder DK gefahren wird.
Schau Micha, ich fahre nicht für das AB durch Deutschland. Die längste Strecke waren 30 Km zu einem Boarditreffen. Ich mach das hier ehrenamtlich und ohne jeden Profit, in solchen Diskussionen aus Überzeugung. Aber ich muss auch mein Geld verdienen und meiner Familie die ihr zukommende Zeit widmen. Ich hab ein Leben neben dem AB und neben dem Angeln. Und davon geht noch ein ganz großer Teil für Natur- und Tierschutz drauf. Bitte versteh, dass irgendwo Grenzen gesetzt sind.
2.) Ging es immer nur ums Prinzip der Absprachen hinter verschlossenen Türen.
die es nicht gab. Es war die persönliche Meinung eines  einzelnen oder meinst Du nur weil jemand ( sorry wegens des Vergleiches  will nur aufzeigen, das die Behauptung "verschlossene Türen Mist ist )  das wenn Frau Merkel was in kleiner Runde sagt , das es für die ganze  Regierung gilt und das es schon beschlossene Sache ist ?
Nö, aber wenn Frau Merkel auf eine ofizielle Anfrage eine offizielle Antwort als Bundeskanzlerin schreibt, dann darf man das doch ernst nehmen.

3.) Bin nicht ich, sind nicht wir diejenigen, die die Kommunikation verweigern.
ne die diese Situation durch immer wiederkehrende  Anschuldigungen herbei geführt haben. Privat würdes Du so ein Verhalten  auch nicht dulden und die Person nach draußen bitten. Als ernst zu  nehmender Ansprechpartner habt Ihr Euch durch dauerhafte Anschuldigungen  selber disqulifiziert. Der Ton macht immer noch die Musik und bei Euch  kommen WIEDERHOLUNGEN WIEDERHOLUNGEN WIEDERHOLUNGEN. 
Nuja, zum Ton hab ich schon was gesagt. Eine unaufgeregte und glaubhafte Gegendarstellung vom Verband, und der Ton und die Wiederholungen wären nie passiert. Der erste verletzenden Ton kam vom Verband.

4.) Hast Du offensichtlich nicht alle, oder sorgfältige bereitete falsche, Informationen.
 oh wußte nicht, das nur Ihr Recht habt. Kann es nicht sein, das Ihr Unrecht habt ? Das zu klären habt Ihr gestern ja verpasst
Hab ich schon erläutert.
5.) Sehe ich unsere hier vertretene Meinung in allen Punkten als  bestätigt an, wie man an dem Ergebnis der Besprechung ablesen kann. 
warum denn immer wieder das drauf rum hacken auf den  Verband ? Meine Info´s sind immer noch die gleichen wie vor Wochen . Du  glaubst doch nicht im ernst , nur weil das AB so ein Wirbel macht, das  sich was am Fahrplan eines Verbandes ändert . Entscheidungen laufen  durch viele Gremien und das dauert nun mal
Wir können ganz sicher nicht die Anglerwelt aus den Angeln heben, aber so ein gaaaaanz kleines bisschen Wirkung erzielen wir doch immer wieder. Nicht weil wir so toll sind, sondern weil es schlicht und einfach öffentlich gemacht wird.
 
Was also wirfst Du uns vor????
hab ich oben schon beschrieben . Ein Mann wäre zu der  Tagung gekommen um sich ein Bild zu machen. Außerdem werfe ich Euch vor,  den guten Ton zu vergessen und somit die Karre in den Dreck gefahren zu  haben . Wenn ich ernsthaft was erreichen will, muß ich dem gegenüber  mit Respekt begegnen . Ich verstehe unter Respekt was anderes. 

Mein Respekt gegenüber dem VdSF als Institution ist seit den 80er Jahren so tief gesunken, dass man Jahre graben müsste um ihn zu finden. Ungeachtet dessen bringe ich jedem Menschen einen gewissen Grundrespekt entgegen. Dessen Verhalten bestimmt dann, wie sich dieser Respekt entwickelt.
Wer sich wegen einem offenen Wort so zickenhaft verhält wie einige Verbandvertreter in dieser Diskussion, der fördert meinen Respekt ihm gegenüber nicht. Mich interessieren zudem bezüglich des VdSF nur noch Taten (wie z.B. die des ((VdSF)) Landesfischereiverbandes Westfalen Lippe), keine Worthülsen.


Abgesehen davon gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht, das solche Dinge in einer Diskussion Auge in Auge ganz anders ablaufen würden, als mit dem geschriebenen Wort. Geht aber nunmal nicht.


----------



## MefoProf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> bitte lesen dann schreiben. Du haste behauptet, das sich Mefo nicht selbstständig  fortpflanzt . Ich habe Dir diese wiederlegt und mit KEINEM WORT GEFORDERT,DAS WIR AUF DIE MEFO FISCHEREI VERZICHTEN WOLLEN/SOLLEN. Zu behaupten , dich sich die Mefo nicht fortpflanzen kann und tut, ist nunmal FALSCH.



Das mit dem Lesen und schreiben kannst du dir auf die eigene Fahne schreiben. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass sich die Meerforellen nicht alleine fortpflanzen. 
Ich bin nun schon einige Jahre hier auf Fünen auf diesem Gebiet ehrenamtlich tätig und habe sogar mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen, wie sie sich fortpflanzen. Wie sollte ich also auf die Idee kommen das Gegenteil zu behaupten? 

Ob wir allerdings selbstreproduzierende Bestände haben, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

Eine Widerlegung von deiner Seite für meine Aussagen kann ich leider nirgendwo erkennen. Zumal deine These anscheinend ja auch noch voraussetzt, dass niemand den Forellen nachstellt |uhoh:, was wohl eine ziemlich unrealistische Annahme sein dürfte.

Es geht darum, dass das Potential der Auen zur Zeit einfach nicht ausgeschöpt werden kann. 

Ein Quadratmeter Flußlauf kann nun einmal nur eine gewisse Anzahl Fische ernähren und beherbergen. Unter optimalen Bedinungen rechnet man hier mit ca 75 Forellen/pro 100 Quadratmetern. Je schlechter der Zustand des Baches ist, desto geringer wird die Anzahl. Daher nützt es auch nix, wenn da 2000 Forellen/pro 100 Quadratmetern produziert werden. Die gehen so oder so ein. 
Ergo bleibt nur die den Fischen zur Verfügung stehende Fläche zu erhöhen (Stichwort freie Passage)und die Gewässerstrukturen so weit zu verbessern, dass der optimal Wert von ca 75 Forellen/pro 100 Quadratmetern annähernd ausgeschöpft. Daraus ergibt sich die Konsequenz erst einmal etwas in den Laichgewässern zu tun. Das ist sozusagen die Grundlage. Wenn das in Ordnung ist (was wahrscheinlich hunderte von Jahren dauern wird) und nicht genügend Fische aufsteigen, kann man über Schonzeiten usw nachdenken. 

Hier auf Fünen beschäftigen wir und ja nun schon etwas länger mit dem Thema und haben inzwischen viele selbstreprouzierende Bestände. Und das wohlgemerkt ohne Schonzeit. 
Trotzdem gibt es hier noch für die nächsten Jahrzehnte mehr als genug Sperrungen, die entfernt und Verbesserungen die in den Auen gémacht werden müssen. Bei Interesse kann ich dir gerne mal ne Karte drüber zeigen. Da kriegt man echt einen Schreck,wenn man das sieht.

#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin,


MefoProf schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lesen und schreiben kannst du dir auf die eigene Fahne schreiben. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass sich die Meerforellen nicht alleine fortpflanzen.



sorry ist diese Aussagen


> Genau da sollte ein Verband mit seiner Arbeit ansetzen und nicht die Kräfte darauf vergeuden, eine Schonzeit für Fische einzuführen, die sich ohnehin niemals fortpflanzen werden.


entnommen aus Posting 417.
nicht von Dir ?
Dort wurdest Du zitiert.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MefoProf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Hallo,

die Aussage ist natürlich von mir. 

Es geht hier einzig und allein darum, dass sich nicht mehr Fische fortpflanzen werden können, weil die Bedingungen dafür einfach nicht gegeben sind. 

Auch wenn mehr Fische  aufsteigen und ablaichen, werden letztendlich nicht mehr Smolts ins Meer abwandern. Das passiert erst, wenn sich die Aufwuchs-und Laichhabitate vergrößern und /oder verbessern. 

Mit anderen Worten: Das Glas (bzw Bach/Fluß) ist voll. Man kann da nicht mehr reinbekommen. Es muß ein neues größeres Glas her.

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin Moin,


MefoProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Aussage ist natürlich von mir.


also kann ich doch lesen und was Du meinst kann ich nicht wissen.

Genau solche Sachen heizen die Diskusion unnötig auf. Mein Ton mit Ralle und Thomas ist hart aber herzlich da wir kennen uns. Keiner der Beiden würde so was schreiben, das ich nicht lesen kann.


----------



## MefoProf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> also kann ich doch lesen und was Du meinst kann ich nicht wissen.
> 
> Genau solche Sachen heizen die Diskusion unnötig auf. Mein Ton mit Ralle und Thomas ist hart aber herzlich da wir kennen uns. Keiner der Beiden würde so was schreiben, das ich nicht lesen kann.



Moin,

ich kann ja nun leider auch nicht wissen was du verstehst oder auch nicht.#c 
Ob das nun  an dir oder mir liegt ist letztendlich egal und führt deshalb dann  auch nicht weiter. Daher sollten wir das dann an dieser Stelle auch dabei belassen.#g Letztendlich wollen wir sicherlich beide dasselbe, auch wenn Uneinigkeit über den Wehg dorthin herrscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ooch ja, kurz mal unterwegs und dann gleich wieder so viel zu lesen.
;-))

Dann ran:
Selbstverständlich wollte der Präsident (ausweislich seiner Schreiben (die  wir nicht veröffentlichen dürfen) und Treffen (mit Zeugen)) eine generelle Mefoschonzeit und das stand laut seinen Worten ja auch schon niedergeschrieben, um das bei der Änderung der Küstenfischereiordnung einzubringen.

Das ist ein belegbarer Fakt.

Und hätte Frerk nicht Angeljournalisten (alle, auch von allen Zeitschriften) darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wäre das auch so gekommen.

Und der Präsident hat ja auch auf der Sitzung für eine generelle Schonzeit plädiert, mit dem Hintergrund/Wunsch, dass sich dadurch der Ausfang durch Stellnetzfischer verringern solle.

Martin Momme (oberste Fischereibehörde) hat in seiner direkten Erwiderung dann entgegnet, dass die Fischer ihre Netze ganzjährig auf Dorsch stellen und somit würden die Forellen auch trotz Schonzeit weiter ins Netz gehen und für deren Population ist es völlig irrelevant, ob die Meerforellen dann von den Fischern entnommen oder durch den massiven Schuppenverlust letal geschädigt wieder vom Berufsfischer zurückgesetzt würden.

Darauf hatte dann der Präsident auch nichts zu sagen..

Fakt ist, dass es vom Verband (bzw. relevanten Teilen) in Planung war, eine generelle Mefoschonzeit einzuführen und dass es durch das Engangement von Frerk Petersen und den  folgenden Veröffentlichungen dann zu dem Treffen am Freitag kam, auf dem klar wurde, dass der Verband bzw. Verbandsvertreter eben nicht mehr für eine solche generelle Schonzeit plädieren wird.

Fehler kann jeder machen, die Frage ist immer, wie man damit dann umgeht bzw. was am Ende rauskommt.

*Und daher finde ich mein Lob an den Verband durchaus berechtigt!*

Unabhängig davon, was dann wiederum einzelne Funktionäre wie der Pressesprecher oder Mitglieder dort im Forum von sich geben an Unsinn und Hetze..

Wenn das alles dazu führt, dass klar wird dass sowas eben in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr einfach an den Anglern vorbei beschlossen und umgesetzt werden kann, wenn dann solche Info/Diskussionstage wie am Freitag stattfinden (wie bei Stuttgart 21 (unabhängig von einem Ergebnis) war halt auch hier die offene Diskussuion und Information schlicht zu  spät..) , wenn dannn zukünftig der Verband sowas dann schon im Vorfeld solcher Überlegungen öffentlich macht, dann ist das genau der richtige Weg.

Und - bei oft vielen inhaltlichen Differrenzen mt den Verbänden allgemein oder auch hier speziell mit dem LSFV-SH - bin ich dann trotzdem in der Lage, das dann auch anzuerkennen.

Es kommen da ja noch weitere Dinge zum Landesverband SH von uns, an denen wir gerade arbeiten.

Sollte auch da eine positive Reaktion kommen, die letztlich für Angler gut ist, hab ich kein großes Probem damit, wie das verkauft wird, damit der Verband oder seine Vertreter einigermaßen ihr Gesicht wahren können.

Und werde da dann nicht im Nachhinein drauf rumkloppen- sowenig wie hier..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Meck-Pomm:
> Im Gegensatz zu dem uns bekannten ursprünglichen Vorhaben einer einseitig auf Angler beschränkten Schonzeitenregelung ist die MeFo-Schonzeit in Meck-Pomm indirekt über das dortige auch für die Berufsfischer verbindliche Landesfischereigesetz geregelt.
> Der wesentliche Kernpunkt all unserer Kritik ist stets der, dass den Anglern einseitige Beschränkungen auferlegt werden sollen, die für die Berufsfischer nicht gelten. Und, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kommt man genau davon jetzt endlich weg


Sorry Honeyball, gerade erst gelesen, aber das ist so falsch (Sorry, dass das erst jetzt kommt. Ist halt früh am morgen und ich war unterwegs die letzten Tage..).

Nur dazu:
Auch in SH wäre es keine "einseitige" Schonzeit für Angler gewesen sondern natürlich auch für Berufsfischer (und das war ja auch vom Präsidenten so gewollt, um Ausfänge der Stellnetzfischer zu begrenzen - richtiger Wunsch, falscher Ansatz...)..

Aber die Auswirkungen hätten letztlich eben nur die Angler alleine gespürt und Angler (bzw. Verbände) wären damit wieder einmal sinnfrei vorangegegangen mit einer weiteren Beschränkung der Angler, welche der Sache "Mefo" aber rein gar nichts nützt. 

Berufsfischer/Stellnetzfischer hätten weiter auf "Dorsch" gefischt, die Mefos dann entweder halbtot aus dem Netz gepflückt und zurückgeschmissen zum verludern oder - wenn keiner zuschaut gerade - wäre wieder ein "Ostseelachs" mehr auf dem Teller eines Touristen gelandet..

Und dem Präsidenten gings ja (was nicht falsch ist!!) um die Begrenzung der Fänge der Berufsfischer.

Dass man die nicht erreicht mit einer generellen Schonzeit unter den dann nur letztlich die Angler leiden, das war der Punkt von uns (neben der Art und Weise wie das durchgesetzt werden sollte)...

Nach wie vor gibts da sicherlich bessere Möglichkeiten zu einem reellen Mefoschutz oder Bestandsaufbau von besseren Kontrollen hin zu Fangbegrenzungen über große Schongebiete an den Laichflüssen, eine Mefolizenz, und, und, und...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Dre Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH, Michael Kuhr, hat mich angemailt und den folgenden Absatz aus meinem Posting 429 moniert:
"Unabhängig davon, was dann wiederum einzelne eh nicht ernstzunehmende Funktionäre wie der Pressesprecher oder Mitglieder dort im Forum von sich geben an Unsinn und Hetze.."

Da er vollkommen recht hat und der Teilsatz "eh nicht ernstzunehmende" eine reine Meinungsäußerung ist, die ich deutlicher hätte als solche kennzeichnen müssen, habe ich diesen Teil des Satzes natürlich sofort entfernt.

Selbstverständlich muss man auch Herrn Kuhr ernst nehmen!

*Und ich entschuldige mich bei Herr Kuhr hier auch öffentlich dafür, hier nicht absolut sauber gearbeitet zu haben, was auch bei Äußerungen in einem Forum und nicht nur im redaktionellen Teil selbstverständlich sein sollte!*


Hier z. B. sieht man wie es besser geht, rein argumentativ:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


----------



## wertfreund (1. März 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Herr Kuhr und ebenfalls der Rest der Verantwortlichen des LSFV-SH dürfen sich hier gern etwas unempfindlicher geben!

...wer wie oben in aller epischen Breite erörtert bereits Beschlüsse in Ton fasst und festklopft und erst kurz vorm endgültigen brennen, - dem Beschluss einer Verordnung oder eines Gesetzes - der allgemeinen Anglerschaft in empfundenen kleinen Neben-Informationen zukommen lässt, arbeitet seitlich am sicher entstehenden Gegendruck der Angler vorbei und ist mit anschließend öffentlich gezeigten Empfindlichkeiten bezüglich des eigenen Verbands bzw. der eigenen Person denkbar schlecht beraten!

Ich hoffe das der NEGATIV-Verlauf am Beispiel Stuttgart 21 auch ALLEN Damen und Herren im LSFV-SH eine LEHRREICHES Musterbeispiel war.

Ich bin Mitglied des LSFV-SH und bekomme den regelmäßigen Newsletter. Ich empfand die Information darin über einen kommenden Meerforellen-Schutz dort BESTENFALLS als nicht ausreichende NEBENINFORMATION;  und ich möchte mich in dieser Form NICHT vom LSFV vertreten wissen.

LERNEN SIE BALDMÖGLICHST MEHR BASISDEMOKRATIE in Form von mehrheitlich gültigen VORABSTIMMUNGEN für solche Prozesse -  
 Es betrifft uns alle als Küstenangler enorm also FRAGEN SIE UNS AUCH THEMATISCH EXAKT UND WARTEN DIE UMFRAGE ERGEBNISSE AB bevor auch nur eine Zeile einer Verordnung verfasst oder paraphrasiert wird! 

Dies ist das erwartbare demokratische MINIMUM einer Meinungs- bzw. Mehrheitsvertretung. 

Andernfalls dürfen Sie sich bei bei einer ohnehin geringen allgemeinen Beteiligung aller schleswig-holsteinischen Angler an Ihrem Verband-> wie hier lesbar etwa 12% nach dem Institut Allensbach eben NICHT mehr als Mehrheitsvertretung ausgeben und KEINE Verordnungen bzw. Gesetzestexte in Sinne der Mehrheit mitverfassen, da Sie die Interessen a l l e r Angler offensichtlich nicht in der Form Vertreten wie DIESE dies WÜNSCHEN!

Darüber hinaus empfinde ich Ihr Geschäftsgebaren bezüglich Ihrer
 „nicht öffentlichen Korrespondenz“ mit Vertretern dieses Forums, als HÖCHST befremdlich.  
 Hier existieren anscheinend Briefe von Ihrer Seite die nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen, Gespräche unter Zeugen die nur in Teilen veröffentlicht werden sollen... dies vermittelt 
- zumindest mir - den Eindruck von Standesdünkel. Empfinden Sie sich etwa gleicher als (je)der gleiche holsteiner Küstenangler!?  
 Sie wollen eine Mehrheitsvertretung sein, also haben Ihre Äußerungen und Ihre Korrespondenz auch Form und Charakter einer Mehrheitsvertretung zu genügen – öffentlich, wertbar und gültig, und haben nicht als bilaterale Geheimgespräche statt zu finden 

Ich hoffe hiermit deutlich die Spezifizierung Ihrer vornehmsten und obersten Aufgabe in Ihr Bewusstsein zurück geholt zu haben.


----------



## brassenkiller (12. März 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

moin .das was ich hier lese erschreckt mich|bigeyes.wohne gerade 1 jahr an der geltinger bucht.ich hab in dieser zeit schon viel gesehen was die fischer hier so treiben gerade mit den meerforellen und kann das auch bezeugen ,das sie gezielt netze stellen auf meerforelle und nicht auf dorsch oder lachs wie sie erzählen.aber nicht nur die fischer sind schwarze scharfe auch die turis die noch nicht mal in schleswig - holstein wohnhaft sind|gr: bekommen,beim fischereiamt die kleine fischereilizens bantragen und bekommen und sowas muß abgeschaft werden.und heute den12.03. war ich und mein nachbar in habernis auf meerforelle ,haben eine 45er blanke gefangen.im letzten jahr hatte ich den hals voll ,wie ein turi neben mir eine 60er braune gefangen hat,|bigeyesund anschlissend |gr:|gr:getötet hat.daraufhin hab ich ihn angesprochen was er da gerade getan hat?|uhoh:die antwort.:das wuste ich nicht das sie blank sein müssen.am liebsten hätt ich seine angelrute genommen und ihm damit ausgepeicht:gund sowas hat die angelprüfung abgelegt.


----------



## brocxxxxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> MefoProf hat ja schon darauf hingewiesen. Trotzdem, da Du mich ja direkt ansprichst.
> 
> Ich bin generell gegen Schonzeiten für Angler, wenn gleichzeitig Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer uneingeschränkt weitermachen wie gehabt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralle,

ist das wirklich Dein Ernst? Wir (Angler) sollen uns keine Schonzeiten auferlegen, solange professionelle Fischer es nicht auch tun? Das bedeutet ja im Umkehrschluss, dass mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit niemand etwas tun wird. Wie können wir Moral predigen, wenn wir selbst nicht bereit sind Verzicht zu üben? Wer soll dann den ersten Schritt gehen?
Es steht doch außer Frage, dass besonders der Nebenerwerbfischer dringend einer Regulierung bedarf. Ich wollte, das würde so häufig vom Wasserschutz kontrolliert werden, wie die Angler im Bodden (3 x am Tag!!!). Aber nichtsdestotrotz müssen Angler eine Vorbildfunktion darstellen, denn nur so werden wir Argumente haben, um ein generelles Umdenken zu erreichen.
Gruß
Andreas
(Den ersten Smolt 1968 in die Trave gesetzt!)


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> ist das wirklich Dein Ernst? Wir (Angler) sollen uns keine Schonzeiten auferlegen, solange professionelle Fischer es nicht auch tun?
> 
> ...



Zum einen will ich niemandes Vorbild sein. Wie käme ich dazu?
Was die Vorbildfunktion der Angler angeht, können wir ja mal über Besatz, Kormoran, Gewässerökologie etc. diskutieren.
Lobeswerte Projekte, wie das der Meerforellen sind doch wohl die rühmliche Ausnahme. 

Bleibt dabei. Es macht keinen Sinn, dem Angler eine erweiterte Schonzeit aufzuerlegen, wenn Nebenerwerbs- und Berufsfischer munter weitermachen.


----------



## Leox (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Letzten Endes steht und fällt doch sowieso alles mit den entsprechenden Kontrollen. Ein Angler der bisher Braune Fische abgeschlagen hat wird sich zukünftig auch nicht drum scheren wenn beim "Spinnfischen auf Dorsch"  in der Schonzeit Meerforellen einsteigen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Leox schrieb:


> Letzten Endes steht und fällt doch sowieso alles mit den entsprechenden Kontrollen. Ein Angler der bisher Braune Fische abgeschlagen hat wird sich zukünftig auch nicht drum scheren wenn beim "Spinnfischen auf Dorsch"  in der Schonzeit Meerforellen einsteigen.




Und genau wegen solchen Leuten wird es dann in der "Schonzeit" komplett verboten werden!Ps. Das was oben geschrieben wurde von Fischern die gezielt Netze stellen kann ich bestätigen... bin mal fast abgesoffen als ich Nachts beim Waten durch ein Netz ca. 50m vom Ufer nen unfreiwilligen Köpper gemacht habe... ohne meinen Angelpartner wäre ich ersoffen! Polizei hat Tags drauf die Netze geborgen, aber der Fischer macht noch genauso weiter.... Bereich Fl-Förde!
T.L. Björn


----------



## Nympfe (26. November 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Leute: Verbände sind schon lange unter der Obhut der Regierung, es geht doch wieder nur ums liebe Geld. Seit dem die Regierung merkt, das man auch beim Sportfischer bezw, der Sportfischerei Steuern einsacken kann wird dieses gemacht.
das Einschränken auf das Meerforellenangel, ist doch gans einfach zu erklären. Die Berufsfischer haben kaum noch Meeresfisch, also ran an die 
" meist aus Dänemark eingewanderten Meerforellen.
wir sollten uns ohne dem VDSF wehren.
Mein Vorschlag, kein Jahrsfischereischein mehr hohlen, auch nicht im Ausland, mindestens zwei Jahre lang raus aus dem VDSF evtl. eigenen 
Verband gründen, das sollte dehnen zu denken geben.
l.G. Nympfe


----------

